# Birchbox December 2014 (Spoilers)



## celiajuno (Nov 17, 2014)

I can't believe the sneak peak video is up already.


----------



## Boadicea (Nov 17, 2014)

I think I will be picking the Well People Highlighter.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 17, 2014)

Birchbox Plus:

Capwell &amp; Co Necklace $25 ($48 value)

MAKE Cream Luminous Lip Gloss in Dragon Fruit $21 ($25 value)

Sample Choice: (11/25 for Aces, 11/26 for everyone)

Manna Kadar Lip Locked in Lucky

Vasanti Cosmetics Kajal Extreme Intense Eye Pencil in Rose Gold

Mirenesse Secret Weapon iCurl 24 Hour Mascara

W3LL People Bio Brightener Stick


----------



## Elena K (Nov 17, 2014)

wow, they did start early this month! 

W3ll people stick is the most exiting PYS for me. Maybe because I'm currently obsessed with highlighters.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 17, 2014)

Definitely Vasanti for me! I LOVE their Kajal liners  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 17, 2014)

Ooh eyeliner or lippie for me. Maybe I'll activate my second sub for a month?


----------



## Lilith McKee (Nov 17, 2014)

I really like that Capwell &amp; Co Necklace Moonstone Necklace, totally treating myself to that


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 17, 2014)

I don't know.  I'll have to look at the highlighter shade more closely.  A lot of highlighters are too dark for me (or else they just don't show up at all)!  Liked the Vasanti eyeliner in the Modern Mermaid box, but my eyelids are a bit too oily for it.  (Though a primer could help, if I find the right one.)  The Lip Locked color isn't my favorite ever, but would be a nice color for work.  I don't need mascara but I've never tried this one.

So I could go either way on all four of them.  I have some time to investigate, at least.  Then I'll go for what I expect to be the most popular of my two choices on my Aces account and choose something else on my other account, so as to hopefully avoid duplicate boxes (though we all know how that can end up working out).


----------



## MessyJesi (Nov 17, 2014)

I think I'm going to pick the rose gold pencil on one sub and leave the other one a suprise or if I love the curated box if they have one. I don't know. I got a meh box when I picked a sample and an awesome one when I didn't pick. I don't know what I'm getting in my second box I am waiting for though.


----------



## okiecat (Nov 17, 2014)

I am loving the eye liner!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 17, 2014)

I think I want the Manna Kadar on one and maybe the W3ll people highlighter on the other! Or I might leave one up to chance...we'll see!


----------



## Meeesha (Nov 17, 2014)

As soon as the video started, I said to myself "Ooooo I hope Lorelei's necklace is a Plus item!"  Score!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 17, 2014)

I am digging the eyeliner and the purple necklace. Could there please not be a Birchbox Plus fiasco for December?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 17, 2014)

Dang that Vasanti Rose Gold eyeliner might be enough to make me come back for december.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 17, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Dang that Vasanti Rose Gold eyeliner might be enough to make me come back for december.


It's so pretty, but looking at the 3 liners I have right now in varying shades of gold tells me I should not pick it...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I do love the blue one I got from the Mermaid box, though, and I'm tempted to have it in another shade.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 17, 2014)

So this just happened. Be careful what you click on. I did it on purpose, but if you don't intend to add on the necklace for $25, do not click Add to Cart. I haven't bought a Birchbox Plus item before because none of them appealed to me, but I'm so excited about this neckace.


----------



## Kelli (Nov 17, 2014)

I love the necklaces (but won't be getting one lol). I think for sample choice, I am torn between the lip product and the eyeliner! I am indecisive and probably won't make my final choice until I am on the site picking!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 17, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> So this just happened. Be careful what you click on. I did it on purpose, but if you don't intend to add on the necklace for $25, do not click Add to Cart. I haven't bought a Birchbox Plus item before because none of them appealed to me, but I'm so excited about this neckace.


What the heck, so clicking "Add to Cart" auto purchases it without going through the check out process??



yousoldtheworld said:


> It's so pretty, but looking at the 3 liners I have right now in varying shades of gold tells me I should not pick it...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I do love the blue one I got from the Mermaid box, though, and I'm tempted to have it in another shade.


Thankfully, not having gotten any new eyeliners lately gives me more motivation to get this one. And I'm just such a sucker for rose gold.


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 17, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Definitely Vasanti for me! I LOVE their Kajal liners  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too! I really liked the liner in the Mermaid box, and I just realized that somehow I don't actually have a gold liner. I'm excited for this month.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 17, 2014)

I can see myself wearing that eyeliner with Orly's Rage on my nails (or that dupe by Color Club I got in a Birchbox a long time ago). I wonder if they would send out rose gold nail polish in December, too. That would just be too much to hope for.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 17, 2014)

Eyeliner for me.  Definitely.  If it was plain gold, I would pass, but I love rose gold, especially on my eyes!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 17, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> What the heck, so clicking "Add to Cart" auto purchases it without going through the check out process??


 Yes. It was instantaneous. Lucky I really really really want it, or I woud be majorly ticked off.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 17, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> Yes. It was instantaneous. Lucky I really really really want it, or I woud be majorly ticked off.


Maybe its because I haven't been around in a few months, but I could see that being a source of confusion for unsuspecting subscribers (especially people like me who like to play musical chairs with their carts).


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 17, 2014)

I wonder what lorelei's polish is! I bet it's a Jinsoon color, but I wish they mentioned it because I've been wanting a cobalt blue polish.

Eh I want to pick, but I don't want November's box. :X I guess I can email CS and see if they can do a work around or something (probably not). The eyeliner is really pretty....I've been after a [rose] gold eyeliner. 

$25 is on the high end for a necklace for me, but gosh darnit is Lorelei's pretty. I get a lot of compliments on this one i bought from Charlotte Russe for $5, so I frequently dont' feel like costume jewelry is worth the price... but it's so pretty.

aaaaaah.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Nov 17, 2014)

I haven't done sample choice the past couple of months because nothing interested me but I'm really excited for the Rose gold eyeliner for December!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 17, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Maybe its because I haven't been around in a few months, but I could see that being a source of confusion for unsuspecting subscribers (especially people like me who like to play musical chairs with their carts).


I'm sure a lot of people are going to click it, not expecting it to be automatically reserved. It did say farther down the page that I'll be charged around December 1st. I hope being on a gift sub doesn't mess this up.
ETA: I just checked my card. The charge was not instant. I bet they are gonna get a lot of calls and e-mails from people who reserved the neckaces by accident.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## liilak (Nov 17, 2014)

I guess the highlighter for me but nothing really sticks out.   I wonder which ones will sell out the fastest.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 17, 2014)

Hmmm I actually might do Birchbox Plus this month for a necklace, but can't decide which one!


----------



## atomic (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm going to think about it, but right now, I'm leaning towards the rose gold eyeliner. I don't own any eyeliner in that shade.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Nov 17, 2014)

Rose gold for me!

I'm down to two boxes this month, so I'll probably do the eyeliner on one, and leave the other as a surprise.  The other PYS choices aren't bad, but not exciting enough to limit myself.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 18, 2014)

I still have three boxes so I'll probably do one Vasanti liner, one (hopefully) curated box whatever it is, &amp; one surprise.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 18, 2014)

Ooh, I forgot about the curated box. I kind of miss having two boxes, especially with PYS.


----------



## KayEss (Nov 18, 2014)

I am so torn between the mascara and highlighter. I think I'm going to need to read some reviews on each before I come to a decision. I don't think rose gold would be terribly flattering for my coloring so I'm going to steer clear of that if possible.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 18, 2014)

Gah I hope they get my main account straightened out so I can get the eyeliner and lippie!  If I have to resort to opening a third account I will get a welcome box and not a PYS.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 18, 2014)

I caved &amp; ordered the longer necklace Rachel has on in the video. So cute!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

This will be my first ever Birchbox Plus so hopefully it all goes well...


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 18, 2014)

I really want that eyeliner, but I also want the lip gloss, so I think I will stay subbed on both accounts for December.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Nov 18, 2014)

I just sent out an email to Birchbox. I am not a happy camper. Underneath the video on their website, now it says that those of us in Alaska and Hawaii are no longer able to pick a sample choice or do the add on. I was going to choose the rose gold eyeliner on my Aces account. This is complete B.S. I can only wonder what their response will be. I just signed up for a year's sub and have spent plenty of money with this company.


----------



## Megan27ist (Nov 18, 2014)

I think I'm going to go with the lip gloss, at first I was tempted by the eyeliner, since I don't have a color like that, but I think I'd use the lip gloss a lot more.  And I love the little diamond on it!


----------



## JenTX (Nov 18, 2014)

If I keep both subs for the month, I will probably do the highlighter and the liner. The highlighter mainly because I've just wondered about that brand and almost bought one of their products on a whim many times. If I only keep one sub not sure when I will choose.

I think I will add the moonstone necklace. Never did birchbox plus but I like the necklace.


----------



## IMDawnP (Nov 18, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> It's so pretty, but looking at the 3 liners I have right now in varying shades of gold tells me I should not pick it...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I do love the blue one I got from the Mermaid box, though, and I'm tempted to have it in another shade.


OMG I missed that it was that brand. For some reason I was thinking of the Sumita liners. I love that pencil. I was leaning towards the eyeliner anyway since I have nothing anywhere near that color but now? Sign me up!


----------



## button6004 (Nov 18, 2014)

This will be tough.  I'll wait to see what the curated box is, but I'm leaning towards the eyeliner since I dont have anything like it.


----------



## karenX (Nov 18, 2014)

The mascara is the only PYS thing that appeals to me, so I'll go with that or the curated box(depending on what's in it).


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 18, 2014)

It's a toss up for me between the liner and the lippie. I honestly don't think I'd wear the liner, but I can imagine that it's SO pretty, so I feel like I need to get it and force myself out of my eyeliner comfort zone LOL


----------



## H_D (Nov 18, 2014)

I'd like the eyeliner, the highlighter or the lip stain. I don't like Mirenesse mascaras. I don't think I will pick though- just leave it up to the BB gods. It seems like my boxes are much better when I don't pick.


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 18, 2014)

Ever since I got the silver CR liner I've been digging metallic liners! I bought a gold liquid eyeliner liner that I love, but they don't sell them anymore and I never got the chance to buy the rose gold....

BUT they always seem to have issues with the option that is the most popular, and this liner seems to be the most popular so far (at least here in MUT).


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 18, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> I wonder what lorelei's polish is! I bet it's a Jinsoon color, but I wish they mentioned it because I've been wanting a cobalt blue polish.


Essie's Butler Please is a nice cobalt polish...my sister turned me on to that color.


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 18, 2014)

Also, I am all about that rose gold eyeliner! The W3LL highlighter stick is tempting but I NEED that eyeliner!


----------



## littlemissnurse (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm definitely going for the eyeliner! Ever since I started doing the PYS my box has been sooo much better


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 18, 2014)

I think I'll do eyeliner on box 1 and either curated or surprise me on box 2.


----------



## Boadicea (Nov 18, 2014)

This is my first month with Birchbox. When do we get to pick our sample? Toward the end of the month?


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 18, 2014)

Boadicea said:


> This is my first month with Birchbox. When do we get to pick our sample? Toward the end of the month?


Aces members will get an email to pick their sample on the 11/25 and regular BB members will get an email on 11/26  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Noel Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

I am so glad I dropped Ipsy. This is definitely making me want a second sub for BB.  This will cut down on the fomo if I go with the curated box on my main.


----------



## celiajuno (Nov 18, 2014)

I am going to select the eyeliner. I love my silver Cynthia Rowley eyeliner so much I was considering buying the CR rose gold liner but if I can get something similar in my box that would be great.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 18, 2014)

I like all four of the products this month so I may leave my boxes up to chance.  I will most likely end up with at least one of them even without picking something.  I am interested to see the curated box.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 18, 2014)

invisiblegirl said:


> I just sent out an email to Birchbox. I am not a happy camper. Underneath the video on their website, now it says that those of us in Alaska and Hawaii are no longer able to pick a sample choice or do the add on. I was going to choose the rose gold eyeliner on my Aces account. This is complete B.S. I can only wonder what their response will be. I just signed up for a year's sub and have spent plenty of money with this company.


That sucks.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wonder if they have problems with sample choices that aren't allowed to be shipped by air?


----------



## glamigirl (Nov 18, 2014)

liking the lucky stain and with as many mascaras that i have, that mineresse one looks good.  have been eyeing all the w3ll products, specifically the brightener for the last 3 months, but they offer all their makeup samples in the same little jar shown in video at only $1.50 each.


----------



## kaelahbae (Nov 18, 2014)

Ooooh. I'm digging everything except for the mascara (simply because I have enough to last me until next December), and am leaning toward the rose gold liner. I don't own anything like it!


----------



## H_D (Nov 18, 2014)

invisiblegirl said:


> I just sent out an email to Birchbox. I am not a happy camper. Underneath the video on their website, now it says that those of us in Alaska and Hawaii are no longer able to pick a sample choice or do the add on. I was going to choose the rose gold eyeliner on my Aces account. This is complete B.S. I can only wonder what their response will be. I just signed up for a year's sub and have spent plenty of money with this company.


That wouldn't really have anything to do with Birchbox making some random, odd stipulation but I'm sure they are abiding by certain states' regulations.  It does suck but I wouldn't blame BB.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 18, 2014)

eyeliner, hands down!!   Not interested in any of the add-ons


----------



## H_D (Nov 18, 2014)

Is the add ons being cheaper than normally offered a newer thing? When they had the Jouer cream shadow as an add-on several months ago, it was at $30, which is the actual price offered on their website.


----------



## onelilspark (Nov 18, 2014)

I got the Blue eyeliner in the Modern Mermaid box and I really like it.  Definitely going for the rose gold liner. I don't have anything like it!


----------



## lyncaf (Nov 18, 2014)

I think I won't pick again. I'd be okay with any of them, but I'm also not dying to get any of them.


----------



## baragon11 (Nov 18, 2014)

Did anyone else get the Make Lipgloss in  Dragon Fruit as a BB Plus in November? Mine was a great color, but it was IMPOSSIBLE to put the wand back in without having the contents of the tube goushe all out of the tube due to the thickness of the gloss and pressure of putting the want back in. Am I alone in this?


----------



## invisiblegirl (Nov 18, 2014)

LadyK said:


> That sucks.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I wonder if they have problems with sample choices that aren't allowed to be shipped by air?


Well for the past several months, they have not allowed us to pick the curated boxes, which is fine. I receive perfume samples all the time in my boxes, I cannot see why an eyeliner or any of those samples would not be able to be shipped. I was going to choose a necklace as well, they are not allowing that either.  I am still waiting to hear back from them. Hey, I might even try last month's link and see if it goes through on sample choice day.


----------



## Audra Lenore (Nov 18, 2014)

Really wanting either the gloss-stain, or the mascara. 

Hoping I get to pick a sample this month!


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Nov 18, 2014)

glamigirl said:


> liking the lucky stain and with as many mascaras that i have, that mineresse one looks good.  have been eyeing all the w3ll products, specifically the brightener for the last 3 months, but they offer all their makeup samples in the same little jar shown in video at only $1.50 each.


I couldn't find this sample on the site! Do you have a link?


----------



## H_D (Nov 18, 2014)

pooteeweet213 said:


> I couldn't find this sample on the site! Do you have a link?


You just go to the particular item and you can choose either full size or sample size. I am pretty sure all the items have sample sizes available.


----------



## JenTX (Nov 18, 2014)

button6004 said:


> This will be tough.  I'll wait to see what the curated box is, but I'm leaning towards the eyeliner since I dont have anything like it.


 
I forgot about the curated boxes! I wonder who the partner will be.



glamigirl said:


> liking the lucky stain and with as many mascaras that i have, that mineresse one looks good.  have been eyeing all the w3ll products, specifically the brightener for the last 3 months, but they offer all their makeup samples in the same little jar shown in video at only $1.50 each.


Where do we find that?


----------



## jocedun (Nov 18, 2014)

I am all over that rose gold eyeliner for one of my boxes! I have nothing else like it in my collection and it will be perfect. I really liked the Starlooks gem eyeliner and the charcoal Pacifica eyeliner that I tried from Ipsy, so I'm sure this one is right up my alley. I'm going to keep my other box as a surprise because that profile has been consistently excellent... I don't want to mess with perfection.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm actually liking a few of the choices this month.  I'm going to go with the rose gold eyeliner.  I've been loving all things rose gold lately and don't have any liners in a similar color. Hopefully, the rest of the box will be good!


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 18, 2014)

JenTX said:


> Where do we find that?


Here a link to a random product, just select sample size and the price is 1.50

Edit: Did I forget to attach the link? Or did I remember to attach it and accidentally commit a MUT crime. Oops if it's the latter... My sincere apologies.

To @@JenTX its on the w3ll people website.


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 18, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> I'm actually liking a few of the choices this month. I'm going to go with the rose gold eyeliner. I've been loving all things rose gold lately and don't have any liners in a similar color. Hopefully, the rest of the box will be good!


I'm loving the idea of the rose gold liner, but sometimes I wish we had a chance to look at the other types of samples being sent out. Like if there are going to be other amazing makeup products I might not want to guarantee I don't get (For example).


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 18, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> I'm loving the idea of the rose gold liner, but sometimes I wish we had a chance to look at the other types of samples being sent out. Like if there are going to be other amazing makeup products I might not want to guarantee I don't get (For example).


Yes, that would be nice.  One of the reasons I'm hesitant to pick a sample sometimes is because it seems (to me at least) that one particular sample is nice but is in a lot of boxes with otherwise blah samples that I have no interest in.  In which case, I wouldn't have even picked that sample in the first place!  So yup, I completely get what your saying!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm going to not do PYS this month, I want to be surprised. I do covet that mint and moonstone necklace, but it isn't in my budget. I'm only buying gifts for others.


----------



## sstich79 (Nov 18, 2014)

Torn! I love the idea of the rose gold liner... but I don't like the way it looks on her at all... but her skin tone is darker than mine... to pick, or not to pick?


----------



## invisiblegirl (Nov 19, 2014)

H_D said:


> That wouldn't really have anything to do with Birchbox making some random, odd stipulation but I'm sure they are abiding by certain states' regulations.  It does suck but I wouldn't blame BB.


All I am saying is that if I can receive every other product under the sun in my BB, including on my secondary account a dry shampoo this month, that is def. aerosol, then why not these sample choices? Still waiting for a reply. The longest I have ever waited for one actually during the business week. So yes.. at least to me, it does seem random.


----------



## EricaD (Nov 19, 2014)

I don't know what to do. I'm indecisive in general, so this whole sample choice thing kills me- it makes me feel like it's my fault when my box sucks! It's just so hard to choose, especially when sometimes the boxes for one particular pys seem to be better (like Cuppa Cuppa in November.)

This month reminds me of October - I'd be happy to get 3 out of the 4 choices. In October, I left it up to chance since I figured odds were on my side. Um, no. I got the eyeliner, of course, and nothing else I liked. So I'm afraid to leave it up chance this month, but choosing limits your box options.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Nov 19, 2014)

I am always afraid to leave it to chance, too! Last month I picked the apple peel on one account and hair mask on the other and also ended up getting the other two samples in my boxes! I was thrilled! This month I want the eyeliner, but I am on overload with the other 3 products. So, I may chance it!


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Nov 19, 2014)

H_D said:


> You just go to the particular item and you can choose either full size or sample size. I am pretty sure all the items have sample sizes available.


I see samples for other products but not the brightening stick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## H_D (Nov 19, 2014)

pooteeweet213 said:


> I see samples for other products but not the brightening stick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


http://w3llpeople.com/index.php/face/bio-brightener-stick1.html

there you can choose the full size or a sample.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Nov 19, 2014)

H_D said:


> http://w3llpeople.com/index.php/face/bio-brightener-stick1.html
> 
> there you can choose the full size or a sample.


Yay thank you! The same page yesterday didn't have the sample ... maybe it was briefly out of stock.


----------



## bliss10977 (Nov 19, 2014)

I need that rose gold liner, so pretty!


----------



## H_D (Nov 19, 2014)

pooteeweet213 said:


> Yay thank you! The same page yesterday didn't have the sample ... maybe it was briefly out of stock.


You are welcome! I would have posted the link sooner but wasn't sure if we can post links outside of birchbox on here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Noel Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

EricaD said:


> I don't know what to do. I'm indecisive in general, so this whole sample choice thing kills me- it makes me feel like it's my fault when my box sucks! It's just so hard to choose, especially when sometimes the boxes for one particular pys seem to be better (like Cuppa Cuppa in November.)
> 
> This month reminds me of October - I'd be happy to get 3 out of the 4 choices. In October, I left it up to chance since I figured odds were on my side. Um, no. I got the eyeliner, of course, and nothing else I liked. So I'm afraid to leave it up chance this month, but choosing limits your box options.


I have a theory that started in October when I opted to skip PYS. The stuff I got was ok, but the boxes with the model co and mally pens were by far the best. November I deliberately chose the snooty tooty sample (here the cuppa) and I got box 35, which except for the G &amp; S was a great box. It came with the amika, a cute lipstain and marylou manizer. I think December's snooty sample will be the rose gold eyeliner or the lip stain (since they seem to be large samples). I will avoid the coverstick because the value is low, it's small sized. It will probably pop up in the bummer boxes, like the glittery eye liner in October and this month's No Soap.  I also predict that the mascara will be in all the double PYS boxes, much to everyone's chagrin.


----------



## rwikene (Nov 19, 2014)

I got that mascara in last month's box and really like it! Almost enough to make me pick it again!

I didn't flake, even when I forgot to wash my face before bed...I didn't wake up with raccoon eyes at all. It washed right off with warm water, which was great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'd be okay with getting that as a second option in my box, even though I've received it before. It is now my go-to mascara for days I have to work. I work long hours in a pretty emotionally and physically draining job, so anything that still looks fresh 12 hours later is a huge win for me!

I do like the idea of the rose gold eyeliner and may end up choosing that one though, but I worry about glittery fallout with that one.


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Nov 19, 2014)

I second @@rwikene, that mascara is fantastic! I'm super picky with my mascara because I hate the raccoon eye look and have sensitive eyes but that stuff looks nice, stays in place, and comes off when I wash my face with out a problem. I might get it again just so I don't have to shell out the $28 for a full size when my first sample runs out.


----------



## Elena K (Nov 19, 2014)

EricaD said:


> I don't know what to do. I'm indecisive in general, so this whole sample choice thing kills me- it makes me feel like it's my fault when my box sucks! It's just so hard to choose, especially when sometimes the boxes for one particular pys seem to be better (like Cuppa Cuppa in November.)
> 
> This month reminds me of October - I'd be happy to get 3 out of the 4 choices. In October, I left it up to chance since I figured odds were on my side. Um, no. I got the eyeliner, of course, and nothing else I liked. So I'm afraid to leave it up chance this month, but choosing limits your box options.


I feel the same way about PYS. Since they starting doing it every month I feel like my box would have been better is chose a sampe/didn't choose a sample/chose a different sample ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  



Noel S. said:


> I have a theory that started in October when I opted to skip PYS. The stuff I got was ok, but the boxes with the model co and mally pens were by far the best. November I deliberately chose the snooty tooty sample (here the cuppa) and I got box 35, which except for the G &amp; S was a great box. It came with the amika, a cute lipstain and marylou manizer. I think December's snooty sample will be the rose gold eyeliner or the lip stain (since they seem to be large samples). I will avoid the coverstick because the value is low, it's small sized. It will probably pop up in the bummer boxes, like the glittery eye liner in October and this month's No Soap.  I also predict that the mascara will be in all the double PYS boxes, much to everyone's chagrin.


I chose Cuppa Cuppa for November, and got random box with Cuppa Cuppa on the side. Go figure. 



pooteeweet213 said:


> Yay thank you! The same page yesterday didn't have the sample ... maybe it was briefly out of stock.


Glad to know I'm not the only one who couldn't find that sample yesterday.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristen121 (Nov 19, 2014)

Not that excited about any of the sample choices so I'll leave it up to fate this month.


----------



## Noel Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

I noticed at the bottom of the spoiler vid they are running a special. Invite a friend and you both get 50 points if they sign up before a certain time. I want to refer myself to start a second sub using the BBRED100 code on the new sub. Theoretically main account will get 50 points and early sample choice and the sub will get 150 points (plus another 50 when I review everything.)  Is there a way to do this without getting a November box immediately sent on the second sub?


----------



## SaraP (Nov 19, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> Here a link to a random product, just select sample size and the price is 1.50
> 
> Edit: Did I forget to attach the link? Or did I remember to attach it and accidentally commit a MUT crime. Oops if it's the latter... My sincere apologies.
> 
> To @@JenTX its on the w3ll people website.


OMG Mut crime has me cracking up over here!!! :sdrop:


----------



## SouthernSass (Nov 19, 2014)

@@TippyAG

I'm new and I'm afraid I'm committing some MUT faux pas each time I post!


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 19, 2014)

I think I'll choose the eyeliner on one account and leave my second account to chance this month.


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 19, 2014)

Not picking a sample..

It only turns into a headache.


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 20, 2014)

Noel S. said:


> I have a theory that started in October when I opted to skip PYS. The stuff I got was ok, but the boxes with the model co and mally pens were by far the best. November I deliberately chose the snooty tooty sample (here the cuppa) and I got box 35, which except for the G &amp; S was a great box. It came with the amika, a cute lipstain and marylou manizer. I think December's snooty sample will be the rose gold eyeliner or the lip stain (since they seem to be large samples). I will avoid the coverstick because the value is low, it's small sized. It will probably pop up in the bummer boxes, like the glittery eye liner in October and this month's No Soap. I also predict that the mascara will be in all the double PYS boxes, much to everyone's chagrin.


Makes sense to me. I like the way you think.


----------



## liilak (Nov 20, 2014)

They swatched the eyeliner on instagram and it actually looks like it's be lovely on lighter skin.  Def picking that now.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 20, 2014)

liilak said:


> They swatched the eyeliner on instagram and it actually looks like it's be lovely on lighter skin. Def picking that now.


Good to know.  I'm leaning towards that one for my Aces account.  Still trying to decide between the lippie and the mascara for my other account (or maybe I'll be taking what's left on Day 2...).


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 20, 2014)

i've only actually picked my sample once since it became a thing. i've been really really happy with my "random" boxes. i love the idea of a rose gold eyeliner though so i'm torn.


----------



## KatieKat (Nov 20, 2014)

I think I'm going to leave it up to chance this month.

Has anyone else noticed the pattern though? All make-up choices one month, all skincare/haircare choices the next...always alternating.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SouthernSass (Nov 20, 2014)

I think I'm gonna do the lippie on my account, mascara for my Mom on the 2nd account, and leave my 3rd to the BB roulette wheel..... pretty much what I've done since they started PYS. Staying far away from the eyeliner after this month's Cuppa Cuppa disaster!

Finally got all 3 accounts fixed from my November mess. My boxes are all messed up and random. I'm getting my 2 Cuppa Cuppa samples separately. 2 of my boxes are going to contain dups from other boxes this year. Even on the same account! But I'm ok with that because they added enough points to make each box free for November and I'm going to get a special delivery of mystery sample pick 2s. The CS was really great and basically asked what would make me happy. Why, points and some free samples of course!!!!!

Dang auto correct. Sorry ladies.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm going for the rose gold eyeliner! (if I can get it before it runs out, it seems to be the popular choice this month!)  I lucked out last month with the Cuppa Cuppa and a 7-item box, so I'm not expecting any miracles.  Especially because my December boxes always kinda suck.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 20, 2014)

Ughhhhh I really want that rose gold eyeliner but I don't wanna sign up and get november's box just so I can pick my sample for december. This is a huge reason why I stopped signing up for birchbox.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 20, 2014)

KatieKat said:


> I think I'm going to leave it up to chance this month.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed the pattern though? All make-up choices one month, all skincare/haircare choices the next...always alternating.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think that's a smart way to do it! Because most of the time, if it was, say, one makeup product and 2 or 3 other products, the vast majority would probably go for the makeup item (judging by the comments and posts I've always seen, both on here and in other places), and then when many couldn't get it, there'd be a sh!#storm! At least this way, the PYS samples tend to be pretty comparable.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 20, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Ughhhhh I really want that rose gold eyeliner but I don't wanna sign up and get november's box just so I can pick my sample for december. This is a huge reason why I stopped signing up for birchbox.


Yea, I just got the email informing that I get to pick ... for what would be my second box, if I were to resubscribe for November. =\


----------



## H_D (Nov 21, 2014)

anyone doing the 20% off a yearly subscription? I think that is a pretty good deal.


----------



## Meeesha (Nov 21, 2014)

Have any of you who added a plus item gotten a confirmation??


----------



## Tamarin (Nov 21, 2014)

H_D said:


> anyone doing the 20% off a yearly subscription? I think that is a pretty good deal.


not as good as canceling and resubbing each month with 100pt codes though...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm fine with anything but the mascara, the liner seems popular, I'm a little interested in the lip item and the highlighter but the last item I got in that brand the sample was so small.  Curious what the curated box will be.


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 21, 2014)

I am torn between the eyeliner and the lip stick. 

I am getting the mascara this month so I don't need that, my issue is, I don't exactly do eye liner so I feel like the pencil will be harder than liquid (that I used the 2 times I tried in my life). 

I like the lipstick, except I am pretty sure I will be getting some lip items in my Ipsy bag.


----------



## H_D (Nov 21, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> not as good as canceling and resubbing each month with 100pt codes though...


True but that is too much of a hassle for me. Plus I have a feeling they will eventually not allow that.


----------



## Noel Snow (Nov 21, 2014)

I finally did it- I got a second sub. I referred myself and got 50 points and early sample choice. My sub got 100 points for BBRED100, plus another 10 points because I posted the word awesome on my fake facebook account (the one I created to skip the WL for ipsy). I feel like the accounts need cute names but all I can think of is Mainy and Subby. Hopefully the BB gods will send Subby some chocolate. Mainy got coconut chips which were tasty, but I feel like I am missing out on the weirdly flavored pods. But please no more G &amp; S stuff. The body lotion smells so bad I am thinking of just throwing it out.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 21, 2014)

AHAHAHA This showed up on my FB feed today: http://www.marketplace.org/topics/life/whats-addiction-subscription-boxes

"Subscribers take their deliveries so seriously that blogs warn of “spoilers” before discussing the contents of a particular box. It’s like learning the gender of your unborn baby, only the reveal involves small-batch pistachios."
 
omg, that snark. What do you guys think?


----------



## LadyK (Nov 21, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> AHAHAHA This showed up on my FB feed today: http://www.marketplace.org/topics/life/whats-addiction-subscription-boxes
> 
> "Subscribers take their deliveries so seriously that blogs warn of “spoilers” before discussing the contents of a particular box. It’s like learning the gender of your unborn baby, only the reveal involves small-batch pistachios."
> 
> omg, that snark. What do you guys think?


It's pretty funny but I think it misses why a lot of people subscribe.  For me it is how I give myself a treat every month.  It also has the added bonus of being able to try products in a very low pressure environment.  I can try something for a week without a salesperson trying to talk me into buying it.  

Don't get me wrong, I laugh at myself when I'm devoting time to eliminating boxes each month.  In my mind, some people play angry birds, I have birchbox.


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 21, 2014)

Does anyone know what day the PYS emails are sent out to ACES members? I always get the email a day or two late, which is really annoying.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 21, 2014)

peril said:


> Does anyone know what day the PYS emails are sent out to ACES members? I always get the email a day or two late, which is really annoying.


25th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 21, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> 25th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks!


----------



## SouthernSass (Nov 21, 2014)

LadyK said:


> It's pretty funny but I think it misses why a lot of people subscribe. For me it is how I give myself a treat every month. It also has the added bonus of being able to try products in a very low pressure environment. I can try something for a week without a salesperson trying to talk me into buying it.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I laugh at myself when I'm devoting time to eliminating boxes each month. In my mind, some people play angry birds, I have birchbox.


Sums up my feelings exactly!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 22, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> AHAHAHA This showed up on my FB feed today: http://www.marketplace.org/topics/life/whats-addiction-subscription-boxes
> 
> "Subscribers take their deliveries so seriously that blogs warn of “spoilers” before discussing the contents of a particular box. It’s like learning the gender of your unborn baby, only the reveal involves small-batch pistachios."
> 
> omg, that snark. What do you guys think?


omg! hilarious!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 22, 2014)

LadyK said:


> It's pretty funny but I think it misses why a lot of people subscribe.  For me it is how I give myself a treat every month.  It also has the added bonus of being able to try products in a very low pressure environment.  I can try something for a week without a salesperson trying to talk me into buying it.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I laugh at myself when I'm devoting time to eliminating boxes each month.  In my mind, some people play angry birds, I have birchbox.


Hmmmmm after thinking on it a while, it actually did bother me. So I wrote a long response to it on their entry. XD I wonder if they'll reply. Probably not.






> Tsk tsk this snark, Marketplace. Is it because the main audience of subscription boxes is women, therefore it's okay to take cheap potshots at them? I notice there aren't any equivalent reports about how many games the average gamer purchases, compared to the number of AAA games released a year, and how no one could conceivably give any game a fair play to keep up with the releases. And there we're even talking about an industry which women hold a 40% audience marketshare.
> 
> I agree that this subscription box thing has led to the accumulation of a lot of Stuff, some of which people don't want, but I think you've missed the reasoning of why people might decide to join a subscription service.
> 
> ...


----------



## IMDawnP (Nov 22, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Hmmmmm after thinking on it a while, it actually did bother me. So I wrote a long response to it on their entry. XD I wonder if they'll reply. Probably not.


I really, really, really LOVE your response. Thanks for posting it here.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 22, 2014)

VERY well said @!


----------



## Noel Snow (Nov 22, 2014)

I added a reply as well. It bugs me that this is what passes for journalism these days. I am surprised there were none of those stupid moving gifs or whatever they are called.  No one bothers to do research. They just spout opinions and expect everyone to agree. And bashing makeup is pretty popular these days. 

Every time there is an article on yahoo shine about eyeliner tips or nail art trends, at least 100 men have to mansplain beauty to everyone. They say things like all a woman needs to make her beautiful is a kind heart and a big smile.     Then they go on to accuse all the women who "waste" their money on these products of being fake or slaves to corporations. It also seems like I cannot go a day without a makeup free celebrity selfie popping up along with an article about how one woman gave up wearing makeup and it changed her life for the better. 

I am also done with apologizing for my lifelong obsession with makeup, as though it is just a sign that I am vain, vapid or boy crazy.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 22, 2014)

Noel S. said:


> I added a reply as well. It bugs me that this is what passes for journalism these days. I am surprised there were none of those stupid moving gifs or whatever they are called.  No one bothers to do research. They just spout opinions and expect everyone to agree. And bashing makeup is pretty popular these days.
> 
> Every time there is an article on yahoo shine about eyeliner tips or nail art trends, at least 100 men have to mansplain beauty to everyone. They say things like all a woman needs to make her beautiful is a kind heart and a big smile.     Then they go on to accuse all the women who "waste" their money on these products of being fake or slaves to corporations. It also seems like I cannot go a day without a makeup free celebrity selfie popping up along with an article about how one woman gave up wearing makeup and it changed her life for the better.
> 
> I am also done with apologizing for my lifelong obsession with makeup, as though it is just a sign that I am vain, vapid or boy crazy.


omg girl. it's funny you say that because this is a thing that actually happened two months ago--







LOL. Clearly I am angry enough to save these things for posterity so I can b*tch some more about them in the future (actually I posted it to my fb where I complained about it some more). But it was on a SlickDeals thread about a really great deal for 6 Eyeko eyeliner minis for like $19 and it's like... good for you. Don't buy if it you don't need it, but no one asked for your opinion, ugh.

Honestly, I have zero respect for women who put down other women just because they like makeup. Like, makeup isn't for every woman, which is fine, but it's not your place to dictate what women who like makeup are.

Actually, NPR (which broadcasts Marketplace even though they're produced separately) also had this really great interview with the new editor of Cosmo, who used to be a full-time reporter as well.

“I think that women’s lives are multi-led. I have no problem understanding that women are interested in mascara and the Middle East. Men are allowed to talk about sports relentlessly and yet we still take them seriously. I don’t understand why women can’t talk about fashion, or sex, or love, or wanting more money, and not be taken as seriously as men.”

This basically sums it up. (Though I also talk incessantly about my favourite sports team... XD; But it's particularly on point about the sports piece. Ugh.)

okay this is getting derailed from Birchbox, sorry. LOL. I mean i have a lot of problems with the way sometimes subscription boxes conduct themselves, regardless of they are run by women or men, but like, shooting down the entire concept without actually investigating it is shallow. The reporter clearly did the piece to plug her new book which is equally shallow. whatever.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 22, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> LOL. Clearly I am angry enough to save these things for posterity so I can b*tch some more about them in the future (actually I posted it to my fb where I complained about it some more). *But it was on a SlickDeals thread about a really great deal for 6 Eyeko eyeliner minis for like $19 *and it's like... good for you. Don't buy if it you don't need it, but no one asked for your opinion, ugh.



Omg, speaking of which -- the deals back. And it's $14 this time: http://www.itechdeals.com/eyeko-skinny-black-liquid-liner.html

I'm grabbing these. I love these. It's only $13.98 with code EYEKO2+free ship. These will be excellent stocking stuffers for friends.


----------



## atomic (Nov 22, 2014)

Ooh that reply from that guy is infuriating. Not only does it reek of paternalism (I know what is best for you misguided ladies), but it finds yet another way to pit women against each other (makeup wearing vs. not makeup wearing). AND it assumes that women are so weak willed as to be completely brainwashed. A lot of guys think that they're helping with these kinds of "insights", but it's like, the decisions I make are (shockingly!) not all about you.

I don't wear makeup for men. I wear makeup for myself.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 22, 2014)

atomic said:


> I don't wear makeup for men. I wear makeup for myself.



Word. Me too!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 22, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Omg, speaking of which -- the deals back. And it's $14 this time: http://www.itechdeal...quid-liner.html I'm grabbing these. I love these. It's only $13.98 with code EYEKO2+free ship. These will be excellent stocking stuffers for friends.


I have never used these before.  But I bought them.  I need black eyeliner, I strongly prefer liquid, they come strongly recommended from other MUT members, and paying with PayPal means I don't have to worry about anything going wrong.

(I know I complain about black eyeliner on other threads.  But it's pencils I'm complaining about.  I don't like pencils.  My eyelids are too oily for anything but liquid.)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 22, 2014)

atomic said:


> Ooh that reply from that guy is infuriating. Not only does it reek of paternalism (I know what is best for you misguided ladies), but it finds yet another way to pit women against each other (makeup wearing vs. not makeup wearing). AND it assumes that women are so weak willed as to be completely brainwashed. A lot of guys think that they're helping with these kinds of "insights", but it's like, the decisions I make are (shockingly!) not all about you.
> 
> I don't wear makeup for men. I wear makeup for myself.


Right?? One of my biggest pet peeves. I wear makeup because I like makeup. I like that with just a few colors I can change my appearance to suit my mood that day. I like that it is another way to express my personal style, or to liven me up when I'm feeling blah. If others like what I do with my look on any given day, great! If they don't, I didn't ask!

And sure, there are some women who feel so constantly criticized and scrutinized that they feel that presenting themselves a certain way (be that with makeup, without, types of clothes, whatever) is necessary, and do you know why that is? BECAUSE OF SHIT LIKE THIS, because people think it is their place to constantly tell women how they should look, how they should dress, how they present themselves...and then in the same breath, criticize those women for feeling insecure. SO OVER IT&gt;


----------



## gingerneko (Nov 22, 2014)

Noel S. said:


> I added a reply as well. It bugs me that this is what passes for journalism these days. I am surprised there were none of those stupid moving gifs or whatever they are called.  No one bothers to do research. They just spout opinions and expect everyone to agree. And bashing makeup is pretty popular these days.
> 
> Every time there is an article on yahoo shine about eyeliner tips or nail art trends, at least 100 men have to mansplain beauty to everyone. They say things like all a woman needs to make her beautiful is a kind heart and a big smile.     Then they go on to accuse all the women who "waste" their money on these products of being fake or slaves to corporations. It also seems like I cannot go a day without a makeup free celebrity selfie popping up along with an article about how one woman gave up wearing makeup and it changed her life for the better.
> 
> I am also done with apologizing for my lifelong obsession with makeup, as though it is just a sign that I am vain, vapid or boy crazy.


Totally agree.  A family friend told me, "You don't really need makeup, you're pretty as you are." I pointed out that I _was _wearing makeup, and that I do it because I like doing it, not because I feel like I have to do so.

As far as the journalism thing: bloggers often make the mistake of confusing op-ed with hard journalism. What most of them write is op-ed -- 'opinion editorials.' Her piece was definitely op-ed. It had no hard figures, and offered her own opinion instead of reporting facts. 

Alas, that's very common today, as you pointed out.


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 22, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I have never used these before. But I bought them. I need black eyeliner, I strongly prefer liquid, they come strongly recommended from other MUT members, and paying with PayPal means I don't have to worry about anything going wrong.
> 
> (I know I complain about black eyeliner on other threads. But it's pencils I'm complaining about. I don't like pencils. My eyelids are too oily for anything but liquid.)


I have a couple eyeko liquid liners. They are really great! And when the tip shows wear you can just pull it out and flip it around with tweezers for a brand new tip! My biggest complaint is that they didn't seem to last that long, BUT at that great price it is totally worth it!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 22, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> I have a couple eyeko liquid liners. They are really great! And when the tip shows wear you can just pull it out and flip it around with tweezers for a brand new tip! My biggest complaint is that they didn't seem to last that long, BUT at that great price it is totally worth it!


You know, I've heard a lot of people say this about Eyeko eyeliners, including a good friend who I recommended it to and bought it at Sephora. But I have the colored ones from like two years ago (because...they phased those out, remember) and they'lre still fine. Obviously, a lot of people can't be lying, but I'm just wondering if there's some weird quality control issue. I've almost never heard anyone who's gotten them from Birchbox (where I buy them) have these issues, but a lot of people who buy them from Sephora say this.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 22, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> You know, I've heard a lot of people say this about Eyeko eyeliners, including a good friend who I recommended it to and bought it at Sephora. But I have the colored ones from like two years ago (because...they phased those out, remember) and they'lre still fine. Obviously, a lot of people can't be lying, but I'm just wondering if there's some weird quality control issue. I've almost never heard anyone who's gotten them from Birchbox (where I buy them) have these issues, but a lot of people who buy them from Sephora say this.


I have one (the teal color) that is like 2 years old and still going strong, but my olive one didn't last too long at all (the tip got weird and dry, even when I flipped it). So strange.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Nov 22, 2014)

The funny thing is, these idiot men may say things like "oh, you don't need makeup, you're just fine how you are"  but wearing makeup might actually put you at an advantage in the workplace, so beyond being paternalistic and sexist, they're also giving you terrible advice.  It's like saying "oh, you men don't need to wear ties, you look just as good without them."  That may be true, but it's certainly more professional to wear the tie.

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/13/fashion/makeup-makes-women-appear-more-competent-study.html?_r=0


----------



## BSquared (Nov 22, 2014)

This is why I love this place. You guys GET it. I don't wear makeup to impress men. I don't wear it to impress other women or feel better than them. I don't wear makeup because I'm insecure and feel like I need it. I do it because it's FUN. It's relaxing to put it on, picking out colors is fun, I love to see what different combinations look like, and I love to see myself getting better in a certain area of application.

Like that's real cute that men think our life goal is to impress them and attract them....try again.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 22, 2014)

I love you ladies.  It is always hard to get people to understand that I don't wear makeup to impress others, I do it because it's fun!


----------



## SaraP (Nov 23, 2014)

So funny! My husband prefers me without makeup but I love it. Hey he met me this way and I don't have any plans to change.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 23, 2014)

Another beauty standard I can't stand is people recommending that I straighten my hair for interviews.  I had a hard time finding a job with my natural hair at one point, but I would rather work for an employer that accepts me for my hair.  

I don't understand what's the big deal about my curls or natural hair; it's not like they're going to come out of my head, go across the room and attack you, lol. Perms and weaves got old to me after a point, but I don't knock anyone that uses them.


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 23, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I have one (the teal color) that is like 2 years old and still going strong, but my olive one didn't last too long at all (the tip got weird and dry, even when I flipped it). So strange.


I had that olive one, I loved the color and formula. But it just didn't last long enough. I guess that's why they discontinued them?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 23, 2014)

Aahh. I want to buy the Eyeko deal but I still have 3 from the last set of six I bought. I'm afraid this might not be the best item to stock up on given drying out and all. Buuuut EYEKO is my hands down all around forever and ever HG -- if anyone else is thinking of giving it a try, go for it! These minis have been just as juicy as the real deal.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 23, 2014)

nc42 said:


> Another beauty standard I can't stand is people recommending that I straighten my hair for interviews.  I had a hard time finding a job with my natural hair at one point, but I would rather work for an employer that accepts me for my hair.
> 
> I don't understand what's the big deal about my curls or natural hair; it's not like they're going to come out of my head, go across the room and attack you, lol. Perms and weaves got old to me after a point, but I don't knock anyone that uses them.


That's crazy!  I would be much more concerned about someone's resume than their hairstyle.  It's not the hair that's going to be getting the job done.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 23, 2014)

Ugh, just GO AWAY, reporter.  I like makeup.  Period.  I have since I was very, very small and had no concept of beauty standards.  I would play with my grandmother's eyeshadow and nail polish that I'm pretty sure she kept around solely for me.  It has nothing to do with societal expectations of beauty.  It has to do with the fact that I like color, period.  If I cared about beauty expectations, I would learn how to contour, use concealer, and style my hair.  I go full-blast at eyeshadow and eyeliner, and I do like blush because I use a bb cream that covers all of my redness, and I am naturally very rosy-cheeked, so blush just returns my natural color (I use the bb cream in part because it turns out that I get fewer zits -- like pretty much zero -- when I use that particular bb cream).  My hair usually gets thrown into some kind of very haphazard bun/roll/knot to get it out of my way.  I like how my eyes look when I slather on the shadow and liner.  Period.  And I'm a middle-aged fat woman, so I'm invisible to the world, which means I get zero compliments on my makeup, so it's not about how other people view me, and I do this even when I'm at home alone cleaning, so it truly is all about what *I* like.

Also:  I look a whole lot like many other people.  I know this because I am constantly told I look EXACTLY LIKE someone's roommate/brother's girlfriend/former bar patron/coworker/etc. -- and that pretty much stops when I wear eyeliner.  No clue why.


----------



## Kookymama (Nov 23, 2014)

You're never fully dressed without a smile.....lalalala.   I am sitting here with my son's college sweatshirt on and UGG slippers yet, I have a full face on.  Its part of any outfit.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 23, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Aahh. I want to buy the Eyeko deal but I still have 3 from the last set of six I bought. I'm afraid this might not be the best item to stock up on given drying out and all. Buuuut EYEKO is my hands down all around forever and ever HG -- if anyone else is thinking of giving it a try, go for it! These minis have been just as juicy as the real deal.


Jess, I think they're also at Walmart.com permanently for the before-coupon price of $16. So you're saving a little bit, but it looks like the deal comes back, and if it doesn't before you need more, you can always support evil walmart  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.walmart.com/msharbor/ip/6pk-Eyeko-London-Skinny-Mini-Classic-Black-Liquid-Eyeliner-Precision-Tip-Pens/39138881


----------



## jocedun (Nov 23, 2014)

Regarding makeup, I am with you ladies: I wear it for myself and no anyone else! Personally, it is a part of my style - just like my clothing, my shoes, my professional demeanor, etc. It makes me feel better about myself, more awake, and more confident -- I don't care if anyone else notices or dislikes it. And I certainly don't do it to attract men.

In fact, my boyfriend is pretty unobservant and usually can't tell when I am wearing make-up. After one year of dating we were outside in the cold, and he said to me, "Your cheeks are always so naturally rosy - I love it!" I had to explain that it was blush, not my actual cheeks. He had no idea that I even used blush haha! :lol:  Sometimes I'll ask him, "So, what do you think of my make-up? What looks different?" and he is always wrong. He also can't tell when I am wearing lipstick or not (unless it is a really bold color). Sometimes it takes him hours to notice that my hair is curled or straightened.    So yeah, I certainly don't wear make-up for him.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes, it's funny how little some guys really notice, when it comes to that!

And how some of the most outspoken men, when it comes to women's appearances, makeup, etc, have no idea what actually IS makeup, and what isn't!

People also don't realize that applying makeup is a great form of "me time". It's wearable art, and a chance to just sit down and focus on something you like doing...it' snot that different than drawing, painting, or even writing!


----------



## ang3445 (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi, everyone!

I've been thinking about subscribing to Birchbox sometime soon.  I know that if I subscribe before December 1, I'll get a November box.  Since it's so late in the month, if I do subscribe for November, will I get a decent box or will I probably get all the random leftover and less popular samples?  I was hoping maybe someone has some experience with this and can offer some advice.

I've looked at the pick your sample choices for December, and I don't really have a preference, so the ability to choose a sample for December doesn't really have an impact on my decision.


----------



## SaraP (Nov 23, 2014)

ang3445 said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> I've been thinking about subscribing to Birchbox sometime soon. I know that if I subscribe before December 1, I'll get a November box. Since it's so late in the month, if I do subscribe for November, will I get a decent box or will I probably get all the random leftover and less popular samples? I was hoping maybe someone has some experience with this and can offer some advice.
> 
> I've looked at the pick your sample choices for December, and I don't really have a preference, so the ability to choose a sample for December doesn't really have an impact on my decision.


I'd wait and see if there is a black Friday deal...


----------



## SaraP (Nov 23, 2014)

nc42 said:


> Another beauty standard I can't stand is people recommending that I straighten my hair for interviews. I had a hard time finding a job with my natural hair at one point, but I would rather work for an employer that accepts me for my hair.
> 
> I don't understand what's the big deal about my curls or natural hair; it's not like they're going to come out of my head, go across the room and attack you, lol. Perms and weaves got old to me after a point, but I don't knock anyone that uses them.


I loooooove the look of natural hair! I have a Pinterest board called hair yes! and so many are women of color with natural hair. It's hands down gorgeous, too bad I'll never have it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Nov 23, 2014)

ang3445 said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> I've been thinking about subscribing to Birchbox sometime soon.  I know that if I subscribe before December 1, I'll get a November box.  Since it's so late in the month, if I do subscribe for November, will I get a decent box or will I probably get all the random leftover and less popular samples?  I was hoping maybe someone has some experience with this and can offer some advice.
> 
> I've looked at the pick your sample choices for December, and I don't really have a preference, so the ability to choose a sample for December doesn't really have an impact on my decision.


It is hard to say.  It might be good to look at the November thread and see what the "late subscription" box looks like.  There is a theory that they send out a very similar box to people who subscribe at the end of the month.  If you like that box then you are all set.  

There may be deals coming up for black friday but usually the best deals are for full yearly subs so if you are signing up for a month-to-month subscription there may not be more than a 100 point code for subscribing.  There is usually one of these codes every month.  I hope this helped.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 23, 2014)

Oh, BB just sent me my 30 month anniversary code, and it expires tomorrow! I only have $10 in points saved up since I got the holiday hacks box, but I can't let 30% off go to waste! what should I get?!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 23, 2014)

ang3445 said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> I've been thinking about subscribing to Birchbox sometime soon.  I know that if I subscribe before December 1, I'll get a November box.  Since it's so late in the month, if I do subscribe for November, will I get a decent box or will I probably get all the random leftover and less popular samples?  I was hoping maybe someone has some experience with this and can offer some advice.
> 
> I've looked at the pick your sample choices for December, and I don't really have a preference, so the ability to choose a sample for December doesn't really have an impact on my decision.


I subscribed late for a 2nd account, and my box was decent! I got Perlier body butter (1 ounce) Fekkai Hair Mask (don't remember the size, but a very decent size), Eyeko fat eye shadow stick (full size) Tocca Florence perfume (a very good size sample vial), and Supergoop CC cream (small tube, but full) and chocolate almond butter squeeze pack. The sample sizes are really good!


----------



## Kelli (Nov 23, 2014)

I just hit 500 points and my account says I've reached aces.

How long does it take for the perks to take effect? Do I have to wait for the new year to start getting free shipping or will it kick in soon?

ETA: I searched around the site and it says it will kick in tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## invisiblegirl (Nov 23, 2014)

invisiblegirl said:


> I just sent out an email to Birchbox. I am not a happy camper. Underneath the video on their website, now it says that those of us in Alaska and Hawaii are no longer able to pick a sample choice or do the add on. I was going to choose the rose gold eyeliner on my Aces account. This is complete B.S. I can only wonder what their response will be. I just signed up for a year's sub and have spent plenty of money with this company.


Just an update here. After never receiving an email from BB, I winded up calling them last week. The representative on the phone told me that was a mistake on their website and I will be able to choose the sample choice. She also said they would change the text under the video and lo and behold when I looked today, they did change it. I am happy with BB again. Going to try for the rose gold Vasanti eyeliner, seems to be popular here, on my Aces, and for my secondary, I am going to leave it up to chance.


----------



## chaostheory (Nov 23, 2014)

I bought the Cynthia rowley rose gold eyeliner and it doesn't show up at all on my fair with pink undertones skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had purchased the em Michelle phan rose gold one last year and had the same problem but thought the Cynthia Rowley one would work because I love the silver one I have of hers. Unfortunately it just blends in with my skin like its invisible. I am tempted to try this rose gold one in hopes it'll be different but it's more than likely I am just the wrong fair-pink skin tone for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 23, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Oh, BB just sent me my 30 month anniversary code, and it expires tomorrow! I only have $10 in points saved up since I got the holiday hacks box, but I can't let 30% off go to waste! what should I get?!


I was good and made myself stay away from the makeup (because there is nothing I need right now and I have to stick to just my subs, re: beauty purchases) so I got a cute Jonathan Adler travel mug, an iPhone amplifier stand, and a cute card. And a pick 2. After my code and points, I paid $10...have I mentioned lately that I love Birchbox?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 23, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> I bought the Cynthia rowley rose gold eyeliner and it doesn't show up at all on my fair with pink undertones skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had purchased the em Michelle phan rose gold one last year and had the same problem but thought the Cynthia Rowley one would work because I love the silver one I have of hers. Unfortunately it just blends in with my skin like its invisible. I am tempted to try this rose gold one in hopes it'll be different but it's more than likely I am just the wrong fair-pink skin tone for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I worry about that too, with rose gold...I am also fair with pink tones. I have a couple different shades of gold liners already and they show up on me, but the pinkest of them is definitely subtle. As much as I keep thinking about that liner, I think I'm going to choose the lip product this month, and maybe leave it up to chance on my 2nd account, unless the curated box is great.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 23, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I worry about that too, with rose gold...I am also fair with pink tones. I have a couple different shades of gold liners already and they show up on me, but the pinkest of them is definitely subtle. As much as I keep thinking about that liner, I think I'm going to choose the lip product this month, and maybe leave it up to chance on my 2nd account, unless the curated box is great.


I can't believe I'm going to pick a lip product, but I'm absolutely with you on this.  I just ordered the Nars liner from Sephora and it looks mostly gold -- no rose.

The Laura Geller Cool Lids in rose gold looks AWESOME on me though.  It was a tough call, but if I remember to pick, I'll go with the lippie.


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 23, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> I bought the Cynthia rowley rose gold eyeliner and it doesn't show up at all on my fair with pink undertones skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had purchased the em Michelle phan rose gold one last year and had the same problem but thought the Cynthia Rowley one would work because I love the silver one I have of hers. Unfortunately it just blends in with my skin like its invisible. I am tempted to try this rose gold one in hopes it'll be different but it's more than likely I am just the wrong fair-pink skin tone for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I hadn't even thought about that! Thank you for letting me know, I know certain light browns/golds, and light pinks don't show up so this will probably be like that.


----------



## Kelli (Nov 23, 2014)

I just signed up for a second account, so if I get to pick on that, I might get the rose-gold liner on that and the lip product on my main one. I am also a little concerned about the liner not really showing up well on me. I have one that is much more heavy on the rose than the gold and it doesn't show very well.

I have to admit, at this point I don't even remember what the other items were we could choose from LOL so I guess I probably didn't want those much.


----------



## ang3445 (Nov 23, 2014)

sarap said:


> I'd wait and see if there is a black Friday deal...


This is a good idea! I hadn't really considered Black Friday. Thank you!



LadyK said:


> It is hard to say.  It might be good to look at the November thread and see what the "late subscription" box looks like.  There is a theory that they send out a very similar box to people who subscribe at the end of the month.  If you like that box then you are all set.
> 
> There may be deals coming up for black friday but usually the best deals are for full yearly subs so if you are signing up for a month-to-month subscription there may not be more than a 100 point code for subscribing.  There is usually one of these codes every month.  I hope this helped.


I'm probably going to just do a month to month, but I may wait for Black Friday anyway just to see. Thanks for the advice on the late boxes, I'll check that out!



yousoldtheworld said:


> I subscribed late for a 2nd account, and my box was decent! I got Perlier body butter (1 ounce) Fekkai Hair Mask (don't remember the size, but a very decent size), Eyeko fat eye shadow stick (full size) Tocca Florence perfume (a very good size sample vial), and Supergoop CC cream (small tube, but full) and chocolate almond butter squeeze pack. The sample sizes are really good!


That does sound like a pretty good box! Thanks for sharing!!

I'm going to mull over all this information and then decide.  Thanks for helping, everyone!


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 24, 2014)

I am unexcited for December for some reason, not because the items aren't interesting, but I think I have a lot of stuff going on my life right now it's hard to get into it this month.  Maybe I'll change my mind once I see what my box has in store for me.


----------



## onelilspark (Nov 24, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Oh, BB just sent me my 30 month anniversary code, and it expires tomorrow! I only have $10 in points saved up since I got the holiday hacks box, but I can't let 30% off go to waste! what should I get?!


So you don't feel too much pressure, I've found that as long as I haven't used the code yet, I can use it when the anniversary codes are active during the following month.


----------



## Mercury (Nov 24, 2014)

Is there a curated box for December?  I don't remember seeing an announcement yet.  None of the PYS choices excite me, I'm hoping for a good curated box.  If not, I'll just leave it up to fate because I can't see myself using any of the PYSs this month.


----------



## liilak (Nov 24, 2014)

Does the ACE PYS emails go out today or tomorrow?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 24, 2014)

liilak said:


> Does the ACE PYS emails go out today or tomorrow?


Tomorrow. 25th for Aces. 26th for non-Aces.


----------



## Noel Snow (Nov 24, 2014)

I keep checking this forum to see if they have released the identity/contents of the Guest Editor box.  I wish they would tell us before asking us to pick. I always freeze up and can't decide.


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 24, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Yes, it's funny how little some guys really notice, when it comes to that!
> 
> And how some of the most outspoken men, when it comes to women's appearances, makeup, etc, have no idea what actually IS makeup, and what isn't!
> 
> People also don't realize that applying makeup is a great form of "me time". It's wearable art, and a chance to just sit down and focus on something you like doing...it' snot that different than drawing, painting, or even writing!


Yes, I know I am late to this conversation, but I agree so hard! It's hilarious to me, that most of the men who go on and on about how no makeup is best, have no idea that their idea of "no makeup" is often a woman wearing minimal or natural makeup. If you stood identical twins next to each other, one with no makeup and one with natural makeup, they would think the one with natural makeup was prettier, and that the one without was maybe a little ill. My concept of this is reinforced, when one of them uses a celebrity photo to illustrate their point about natural beauty, such as Jessica Simpson who to my eye, is clearly wearing foundation, concealer, and some mascara. Nevermind the fact that she is freaking Jessica Simpson! But the men I mention just have no clue, so it is pointless to try and help them understand. I wish they would start campaigning for the end of bras, instead. That I could get behind.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 24, 2014)

Mally liquid lipgloss in October

Cuppa tea in November

Please get it right this month birchbox. For our sanity. 

Thanks.


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 24, 2014)

I have sampled four out of the five things in December's curated box. Guess I won't be picking that.


----------



## mirandamanda (Nov 24, 2014)

peril said:


> I have sampled four out of the five things in December's curated box. Guess I won't be picking that.


Whats in the curated box for December?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 24, 2014)

Get The Party Ready Box:

We partnered with TV personality and lifestyle blogger Lo Bosworth to bring you these party-perfect samples to help you get gorgeous for any event (we know your social calendar is filling up quickly).

BOX INCLUDES:

Cynthia Rowley Beauty Creamy Lip Stain - Heartthrob

buildable, long-lasting color in a classic red shade

Joie Folle de Joie Eau de Parfum

fresh scent with mandarin, rose, and sandalwood

RUFFIAN Nail Lacquer - RUFFIAN Red

top-quality, streak-free polish in a bold scarlet

Embryolisse Lait-Crème Concentré

silky moisturizer that doubles as a primer

Davines Replumping Superactive

leave-in treatment for shiny, thick-looking hair


----------



## mirandamanda (Nov 24, 2014)

Well that makes choosing a sample even easier, but I am curious about the Davines. And the Cynthia Rowley. But I picked November's curated box and missed out on chocolate soooo.... now I'm so unsure.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 24, 2014)

The curated box is NOT calling to me.  I just bought that Give Me More Lip set from Sephora so I have 17 new lip products to play with (including many reds).  I love red nail polish but I have a lot already and am iffy on the Ruffian.  And I may be one of the only people who feels this way, but I hate the Folle de Joie perfume.  (It might smell great on other people but it does not work with my body chemistry.)

So.  I'm going to attempt the eyeliner on my Aces account (figure I'd throw my hat in the ring for the popular sample for once; I've been very into eyeliner lately) and probably the mascara on my non-Aces account.


----------



## lyncaf (Nov 24, 2014)

Is anything in the curated box new? I wouldn't mind the lip stain, but nothing else looks too exciting. Still going to leave it to chance!


----------



## onelilspark (Nov 24, 2014)

Yup, totally getting the eyeliner. That was easy.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 24, 2014)

Interested in the Davines, but not enough to pick the curated box. I think I'll just cross my fingers that it turns up in one of my boxes.


----------



## Elena K (Nov 24, 2014)

The only thing I'm interested in from curated box is Ruffian polish. Maybe I'll leave it up to chance this month...


----------



## Shellsthename (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm an ace and I didn't get a pys email for December. I clinked on last months email and it says all the picks are out of stock for December!?!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 24, 2014)

Shellsthename said:


> I'm an ace and I didn't get a pys email for December. I clinked on last months email and it says all the picks are out of stock for December!?!


It's not until tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 3Babydolls (Nov 24, 2014)

You know what? I don't care what anyone says. Makeup is fun and makes me feel more beautiful and confident so why do I need to justify it to anyone? I'm a makeup girl and I always will be. Those who say "you don't need makeup..." also say "are you sick?" when they see me without it, so...just do what make YOU feel happy girlies. Because you have to live inside your head whether it's a  happy and confident place to be, or not. That is what I have learned about life.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Nov 24, 2014)

oops that was for the makeup...wear it or not convo that clearly is now over  :wacko:


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 24, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> The curated box is NOT calling to me.  I just bought that Give Me More Lip set from Sephora so I have 17 new lip products to play with (including many reds).  I love red nail polish but I have a lot already and am iffy on the Ruffian.  And I may be one of the only people who feels this way, but I hate the Folle de Joie perfume.  (It might smell great on other people but it does not work with my body chemistry.)
> 
> So.  I'm going to attempt the eyeliner on my Aces account (figure I'd throw my hat in the ring for the popular sample for once; I've been very into eyeliner lately) and probably the mascara on my non-Aces account.


i can't stand the smell of that perfume either but i may get the box anyway. four out of five items isn't bad.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 24, 2014)

Not feeling the curated box.  I think I may leave both boxes up to chance this month.


----------



## ang3445 (Nov 24, 2014)

Well, I'm not really interested in the curated box, so I think I will just leave my box up to chance and start my subscription on December 1st.


----------



## angienharry (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm going with the lippie this month!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm kind of tempted by the curated box, even though I hate that perfume...I STILL haven't gotten a Cynthia Rowley lip stain and I'm interested in the Davines. Decisions...


----------



## Noel Snow (Nov 24, 2014)

I am hoping Davines products will appear in various boxes, because what I really wanted to try is the replumping shampoo. I've got conditioner treatments out the wazoo.  So I will be going the same route as Sneaky Burrito, rose gold eyeliner on my main account and mascara on the second sub.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 25, 2014)

Such pretty boxes!


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 25, 2014)

Okay, I think I will opt for the curated box on my alt account, if that is still an option when that account gets to pick. I just think that sounds like a good box.


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 25, 2014)

Tempted by the curated box because I love Embryolisse and I also love Folle de Joie, but I already received the CR lip stain in November (in that specific shade) and I don't really want red nail polish... HMMMM, may just leave it up to chance.


----------



## KayEss (Nov 25, 2014)

I think I have decided to go with the highlighter for the PYS. Lip products are the last thing I need so that's definitely out. I love trying new mascaras but I have quite a stash of those too. The eyeliner sounds nice but don't think it will contrast with my skin enough; if it was another color I would have gone with it. [SIZE=14.4444446563721px]I have the full size of Folle de Joie and I don't use moisturizer so the curated box doesn't excite me much. [/SIZE]Process of elimination leaves me with the highlighter!


----------



## Kmessenger (Nov 25, 2014)

I must be too new to this still; how have you all been able to select your PyS already? Did you get the email already this morning? Or are you using an old link. I'm an ace and haven't seen an email come through yet.

Thanks!!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 25, 2014)

Kmessenger said:


> I must be too new to this still; how have you all been able to select your PyS already? Did you get the email already this morning? Or are you using an old link. I'm an ace and haven't seen an email come through yet.


As of 8:42 Eastern, I don't have the e-mail either.  If you use the link from last month's e-mail, the December samples are listed but they all say "out of stock."  So it just isn't live yet.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Nov 25, 2014)

Kmessenger said:


> I must be too new to this still; how have you all been able to select your PyS already? Did you get the email already this morning? Or are you using an old link. I'm an ace and haven't seen an email come through yet.
> 
> Thanks!!:


Usually it happens sometime between 8:30 and 9:30 am EST.


----------



## Kmessenger (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## tamberella (Nov 25, 2014)

The curated box is showing now and it is a seven item box with what looks like davines shampoo and conditioner packets!  I don't know if that makes a difference to anyone.  I don't know what I will do, I'm totally torn right now between the box and the eyeliner.  I do like surprises and picking the curated box would totally ruin that.  What to do, What to do?  

Also, they all still show out of stock!

It also looks like we might be getting pretty blue boxes for December!  If  you don't pick the curated box.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Nov 25, 2014)

tamberella said:


> The curated box is showing now and it is a seven item box with what looks like davines shampoo and conditioner packets!  I don't know if that makes a difference to anyone.  I don't know what I will do, I'm totally torn right now between the box and the eyeliner.  I do like surprises and picking the curated box would totally ruin that.  What to do, What to do?
> 
> Also, they all still show out of stock!


I think the emails are going to come out later today than usual.


----------



## goldenmeans (Nov 25, 2014)

OMG, just send the email Birchbox. I have a meeting at 10, but I _will_ sit there checking my phone every two minutes if I have to.


----------



## bluturtle (Nov 25, 2014)

It's live with my November link! The items are in stock as of now!


----------



## Kmessenger (Nov 25, 2014)

I just got back on the old link and they are no longer showing as sold out


----------



## tamberella (Nov 25, 2014)

Everything is showing in stock now.  Will wait for my email ,  Still don't know what I will do!!!


----------



## invisiblegirl (Nov 25, 2014)

They should be coming any minute. If you have last month's link, it is working now. Just reserved my eyeliner. Whew!


----------



## casey anne (Nov 25, 2014)

Rose gold liner for me!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 25, 2014)

Just came here to say the link from the November e-mail was working now, but like 6 people beat me to it...


----------



## Brianna448 (Nov 25, 2014)

I really want to try that davines...but I have an entire drawer full of hair serums right now.  This is the first time I've been really torn about the curated box.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Nov 25, 2014)

i saw on facebook that someone said all the sample choices were sold out, not for me, they were all there. do they ever get mad that we use last months link? has anyone had any problems with it?


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 25, 2014)

nikkiaust17 said:


> i saw on facebook that someone said all the sample choices were sold out, not for me, they were all there. do they ever get mad that we use last months link? has anyone had any problems with it?


I figure, if they didn't want us using last month's link, they would change the link each month.  I didn't have any problems with it, although I have not yet received a sample choice confirmation e-mail.


----------



## Brianna448 (Nov 25, 2014)

AH!  I just selected rose gold.  I was super tempted by the curated box, but I think a lot of the fun is in some surprise.  Now I can look forward to more sneak peeks!  Crossing my fingers for that davines!

ETA: My wedding band is rose gold, so I'm a little predisposed to love it, I just hope it doesn't end up looking like barbie sparkly pink on me.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Nov 25, 2014)

sorry i know i already posted but i chose the lipgloss, DANGIT!! now i want the curated box, lip gloss perfume and nail polish? thats sooo mee, thats what i get for jumping the gun!


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Nov 25, 2014)

Woo, curated box on my second account, no pick on my first.  I was going to go for the eyeliner, but after reading the conversation here and looking at it again, I'm thinking it wouldn't show up on me.


----------



## kaelahbae (Nov 25, 2014)

I reserved my rose gold liner! I'm slightly worried about it not looking great with my skin tone, but I think it'll be ok. Nothing else was really calling my name this month.


----------



## Lisa80 (Nov 25, 2014)

So I guess I will need to remember to save the previous month's email to select for the next month PYS. I haven't received any email on either of my Ace accounts to choose &lt;_&lt;

Also, where is the info about this month's curated box? Hidden somewhere on facebook?


----------



## goldenmeans (Nov 25, 2014)

Well, no email for me. I have an aces account, but didn't reach that status until about a week ago- I thought that the perks were supposed to kick in in a day or so? AND I don't have an older PYS email because I didn't re-open my account until the beginning of this month. :angry:

ETA: BB on Facebook is saying they still haven't sent it, so disregard that angry face.


----------



## onelilspark (Nov 25, 2014)

I tried pulling up last month's email and the link was still taking me to November.  I just really wanted to review the choices again this morning, wasn't even going to pick.  Oh well. I'll be good and wait!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Nov 25, 2014)

I think I'm skipping PYS and letting the BB gods determine my fate.


----------



## camel11 (Nov 25, 2014)

Aye.  Googled "birchbox PYS" to look at the choices and clicked the first link... doing so reserved the eyeliner which i do NOT want.  I emailed BB so hopefully they can switch to the highlighter!!

Can someone post the clean link so I can see if it actually registered?

Also, there's a tip if you DO want the eyeliner...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 25, 2014)

camel11 said:


> Aye.  Googled "birchbox PYS" to look at the choices and clicked the first link... doing so reserved the eyeliner which i do NOT want.  I emailed BB so hopefully they can switch to the highlighter!!
> 
> Can someone post the clean link so I can see if it actually registered?
> 
> Also, there's a tip if you DO want the eyeliner...


I believe it has to be the link connected to your e-mail... All three of my accounts have unique links.


----------



## camel11 (Nov 25, 2014)

They fixed it for me! Phew! I wanted to see the curated box, but Google had other plans for me.  CS responded immediately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pbpink (Nov 25, 2014)

sarap said:


> So funny! My husband prefers me without makeup but I love it. Hey he met me this way and I don't have any plans to change.


very sweet! i think most guys really think this! i used to work with lots of guys on an international trading floor (so guys from all over the world) and all of them would say the same thing!!


----------



## cbs73 (Nov 25, 2014)

Crap!  Do I go for the PYS lip stuff (is it a stain?  Is it a gloss?) or do I go for the curated box?  I mean, all of the yay for the Davines products and Ruffian Red nail polish, but meh with the CR lip stain stuff.  I got the dark purple one this  month and hated it (but I loved the Sugar shade)....but I am also supposed to get a full size version of the curated CR lip stuff sample from re-subbing for an annul subscription....so.....yeah.  Don't know which to pick!


----------



## Lisa80 (Nov 25, 2014)

Ok just got the PYS email for one account and chose the rose gold eyeliner; that sounds like fun for the holiday.


----------



## Noel Snow (Nov 25, 2014)

I went with the snooty sample- the eyeliner.  Got to pick early because I referred myself. 

Any idea what the surprise from Gap is going to be?  I guessing it's a coupon.


----------



## latinafeminista (Nov 25, 2014)

I still don't have an email, I hope I didn't screw it up since I cancelled and resubscribed this month (i'm still not totally sure about the best timing to cancel and resubscribe so I dont mess with the PYS)


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm getting the eyeliner as well.  I hope it looks okay on my skin tone.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 25, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> I still don't have an email, I hope I didn't screw it up since I cancelled and resubscribed this month (i'm still not totally sure about the best timing to cancel and resubscribe so I dont mess with the PYS)


I only got an email on one of my three accounts so far, so maybe they're sending them out in waves?


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Nov 25, 2014)

Noel S. said:


> Any idea what the surprise from Gap is going to be?  I guessing it's a coupon.


What surprise from gap?


----------



## latinafeminista (Nov 25, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I only got an email on one of my three accounts so far, so maybe they're sending them out in waves?


True.  I'm just overeager b/c I finally have some free time to keep up with this thread and I want my rose gold eyeliner   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 25, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> I still don't have an email, I hope I didn't screw it up since I cancelled and resubscribed this month (i'm still not totally sure about the best timing to cancel and resubscribe so I dont mess with the PYS)


I canceled and resubscribed too.  Just got my PYS e-mail but I had already chosen a couple of hours ago.  When I clicked the link in the e-mail, it took me to a page where my sample choie was already listed.

Best timing for canceling and resubscribing for me has been after my box ships (for me, usually between the 4th and 10th).  I have still been able to review samples for points, even if I cancel before the box loads on the site (I guess because it's already been shipped).  And that gives me a good 2+ weeks before the PYS e-mail comes out.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 25, 2014)

Rose Gold on one and curated box on second account. I'll let BB puck my third box! Excited for this month!!


----------



## latinafeminista (Nov 25, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I canceled and resubscribed too.  Just got my PYS e-mail but I had already chosen a couple of hours ago.  When I clicked the link in the e-mail, it took me to a page where my sample choie was already listed.
> 
> Best timing for canceling and resubscribing for me has been after my box ships (for me, usually between the 4th and 10th).  I have still been able to review samples for points, even if I cancel before the box loads on the site (I guess because it's already been shipped).  And that gives me a good 2+ weeks before the PYS e-mail comes out.


Good advice, thank you! I'm going to try and find my link from last month just in case I don't get the one for this month.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 25, 2014)

I caved and chose the eyeliner for one account.  The other account hasn't received the -mail yet but I'm leaving that one up to chance.  Hopefully this will be a good BB month!


----------



## cari12 (Nov 25, 2014)

It annoys me that the won't ship any of the curated boxes to AK/HI, I'm assuming due to them usually having a haz mat like polish that can't go by air. But my Birchbox sub boxes have only ever travelled by ground in the 2 1/2 years I've been a subscriber so they should be able to include us. I'd understand if they only shipped by air, but that isn't the case. I can't even order my fave BP spray in the store anymore because they won't ship it up here period. Not even by ground which they used to do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyway, I picked the rose gold liner on one account and the brightening stick on my second.


----------



## Shellsthename (Nov 25, 2014)

Got my email) I picked the curated box. Looks like a win to me!!


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Nov 25, 2014)

I picked the eyeliner for my main account.

I'm actually really loving the curated box. I will pick that if there are any left tomorrow.

Aaand I'm considering re-opening my third account for this month haha


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 25, 2014)

I am not an ace or anything but I got the email and got to pick!


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Nov 25, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I figure, if they didn't want us using last month's link, they would change the link each month.  I didn't have any problems with it, although I have not yet received a sample choice confirmation e-mail.


Totally agree with you.

I just used last month's link to pick the curated box.

Hopefully I get the confirmation e-mail!

ETA: I received my confirmation e-mail! So hopefully there are no box screw ups this months.

Holla for last months link and you detectives who thought to use it!  B)


----------



## meaganola (Nov 25, 2014)

Eyeliner selected on main account! My second account will either get canceled or no selection. I haven't decided which way to go yet.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 25, 2014)

I wasn't sure what I wanted to choose, but I figure I won't use the liner that much, even though it's gorgeous. So I went with the lip gloss.

Grabbed the mascara on my mom's account because the only makeup she wears is brown liner and black mascara with a little lipstick.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> She loves the skinny/pointed brushes so I think she'll enjoy this one in particular.

I wasn't tempted by the curated box. As nice as they are, I always get bummed on the 10th when I rush over to see what's in my box and I realize that I already know...it takes the fun out of it for me, just a bit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jb3480 (Nov 25, 2014)

I think I'm the only one who picked the mascara!  I'm so pale that I'm worried the eyeliner and highlighter wouldn't show up, and I'm drowning in lip products.  Plus I love trying new mascaras and have heard good things from people who got the Mirenesse last month.


----------



## celiajuno (Nov 25, 2014)

Completely forgot it was sample choice day. The eyeliner was still available though so I am good. It just looks so pretty. I am excited for this month. I hope the boxes this month are those really pretty blue ones.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 25, 2014)

jb3480 said:


> I think I'm the only one who picked the mascara! I'm so pale that I'm worried the eyeliner and highlighter wouldn't show up, and I'm drowning in lip products. Plus I love trying new mascaras and have heard good things from people who got the Mirenesse last month.


I'm a little worried I'm too pale for the eyeliner, too, but I think I got caught up in everyone else's excitement so I picked that on my Aces account.  However, I will be choosing the mascara tomorrow on my other account.  (I left that choice open because I figured it would be less popular.)


----------



## jkwynn (Nov 25, 2014)

Is the Davine's replumping stuff in the bottle or the tall foils behind the bottle? 

They seem to both say the same thing...?


----------



## Toby Burke (Nov 25, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> I am not an ace or anything but I got the email and got to pick!


The same here...this is my first month... I received an email and picked the lipgloss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## celiajuno (Nov 25, 2014)

jkwynn said:


> Is the Davine's replumping stuff in the bottle or the tall foils behind the bottle?
> 
> They seem to both say the same thing...?


The replumping superactive is in the bottle and the foils are the replumping shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## Allison H (Nov 25, 2014)

I picked the curated box, and I'm so excited! I honestly can never have too many red lippies or nail polish, so I'm super happy, plus they're two new brands I've never tried!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elena K (Nov 25, 2014)

I couldn't choose between highlighter and pencil, so I decided to roll the dice, and let Birchbox pick for me. Now watch me get neither, lol.


----------



## Kmessenger (Nov 25, 2014)

Has everyone received their confirmation emails of their choices? I selected the eye liner this morning but still no confirmation email. However, if I go back to the sample choice page it has a screen that shows my selection.


----------



## tamberella (Nov 25, 2014)

I went with the liner....as much as I wanted that curated box, I just couldn't lock myself into knowing my whole box at one time.  I like to unpeel it slowly with sneak peeks, box reveals and then the 10th of course.  Here's to hoping it's a great December box for everybody!!!


----------



## mirandamanda (Nov 25, 2014)

Kmessenger said:


> Has everyone received their confirmation emails of their choices? I selected the eye liner this morning but still no confirmation email. However, if I go back to the sample choice page it has a screen that shows my selection.


I got my confirmation email just a few minutes after I made my pick, yours is probably on its way since the screen shows your selection.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 25, 2014)

Kmessenger said:


> Has everyone received their confirmation emails of their choices? I selected the eye liner this morning but still no confirmation email. However, if I go back to the sample choice page it has a screen that shows my selection.


I still don't have an e-mail.  But if I click the link in the e-mail, I get a screen confirming my choice.  I took a screen shot of that, just in case.

Honestly, though, I've decided not to get upset if I don't get my sample choice.  Supposing it doesn't come, I'll just contact Birchbox until they make it right (either by sending the sample separately or by giving me points).  I got kind of upset the first time I didn't get my PYS (didn't even get the e-mail, then), but decided it's not worth it to get worked up about something that costs $10 a month.


----------



## SaraP (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm going to leave it to chance...that will be the first time so fingers crossed!

@@MissJexie Is that a newer profile pick? So pretty and Girrrrl those eyebrows are on point!


----------



## Kmessenger (Nov 25, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I still don't have an e-mail. But if I click the link in the e-mail, I get a screen confirming my choice. I took a screen shot of that, just in case.
> 
> Honestly, though, I've decided not to get upset if I don't get my sample choice. Supposing it doesn't come, I'll just contact Birchbox until they make it right (either by sending the sample separately or by giving me points). I got kind of upset the first time I didn't get my PYS (didn't even get the e-mail, then), but decided it's not worth it to get worked up about something that costs $10 a month.


So true! I took a screen shot too, just because this is the first sample choice I've actually gotten pretty excited about.


----------



## Boadicea (Nov 25, 2014)

I didn't get my email for my PYS, so I emailed Birchbox and they let me reserve that way. I had a hard time picking between the curated box (love the hair stuff and the moisturizer) and a PYS. I ended up picking the W3LL Brightener because I already have so much hair goop to work through and I like the element of surprise not knowing what else is in my Birchbox. Also it's only my second box, and I want to see how well they match me with other products.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 25, 2014)

I chose the Manna Kadar stain on my main account!

When I get to choose with my new account, I am not sure if I want to try for the curated box or not!


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Nov 25, 2014)

I chose the curated box, which I'm really excited about since I really wanted each product, but I'm a little sad becuase that means I probably won't get the pretty blue box or the unknown gap promo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Secret Santa - if you're out there listening and aren't attached to your blue Dec birchbox box, I would love it in my present!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Nov 25, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I still don't have an e-mail.  But if I click the link in the e-mail, I get a screen confirming my choice.  I took a screen shot of that, just in case.
> 
> Honestly, though, I've decided not to get upset if I don't get my sample choice.  Supposing it doesn't come, I'll just contact Birchbox until they make it right (either by sending the sample separately or by giving me points).  I got kind of upset the first time I didn't get my PYS (didn't even get the e-mail, then), but decided it's not worth it to get worked up about something that costs $10 a month.


i didnt even think to take a screen shot so thank you! just did it. i havent gotten a confirmation email either. i picked the gloss. and also, when do the box combos usually start being listed? around the 1st or so?


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 25, 2014)

nikkiaust17 said:


> i didnt even think to take a screen shot so thank you! just did it. i havent gotten a confirmation email either. i picked the gloss. and also, when do the box combos usually start being listed? around the 1st or so?


I just e-mailed them to ask and got a response back in less than 3 minutes.  So if you are concerned, you could try that.  Now I have something in writing direct from BB in addition to my screen shot.


----------



## Kelli (Nov 25, 2014)

I just recently started a second box, so hopefully I will get to choose on that one tomorrow...but for my main account today, I chose the rose gold liner and will choose the lip product if I get to choose on the new account.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Nov 25, 2014)

Kmessenger said:


> Has everyone received their confirmation emails of their choices? I selected the eye liner this morning but still no confirmation email. However, if I go back to the sample choice page it has a screen that shows my selection.


.I got mine right away. In the past when I haven't though, I just sent customer service s quick email and they confirmed it that way!


----------



## Beckilg (Nov 25, 2014)

Leaving this one up to chance. Wouldn't be upset to try any of the choices that I haven't received, but also not ready jump at any of them.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Nov 25, 2014)

I had a hard time choosing this month. Nothing was "OMG I have to have that", but 3 of the 4 did appeal to me. I opted for the Manna Kadar. Much better month for me I think. I didn't pick last month because I didn't like any of the choices and ended up really disliking my box. I wasn't doing to leave my box up to Birchbox chance this month   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MessyJesi (Nov 25, 2014)

I am 30 points from being an ace and I didn't send a referral this time. But I got my PYS email today. I chose the eyeliner. My second account hasn't gotten an email yet. But I'm planning on cancelling that one anyway.


----------



## Kookymama (Nov 25, 2014)

I just got the email.  I went with the Rose Gold eyeliner after much debate. I was set on getting the lip stain.  However, in my box today I got the Cynthia Rowley Lip Stain in Heartthrob.   Was not a fan at all.  So, that got me off the stain as well as the curated box.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 25, 2014)

I chose the eyeliner.

And a promo popped up while I was on the site. Not thrilling for me, but if you want 120 points for spending $60 ...


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 25, 2014)

I reserved the eyeliner with my main account. Hopefully, my second account will get PYS tomorrow.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 25, 2014)

I got my e-mail about 2 minutes before I chose my sample and posted the screenshots in my last post. About 7pm. If anyone didn't get their e-mail (Aces) by midnight tonight or tomorrow at midnight (non-Aces), then I could see e-mailing CS, but now is not late enough to be concerned.


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 25, 2014)

I never got a confirmation email for picking my PYS (eyeliner, getting mascara this month and in IPSY), but when I go to "reselect" it, it shows my choice already made. 

crossing my fingers everything is set while I wait for my nov. box arrive.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 25, 2014)

sarap said:


> I'm going to leave it to chance...that will be the first time so fingers crossed!
> 
> @@MissJexie Is that a newer profile pick? So pretty and Girrrrl those eyebrows are on point!


It is new!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you so much &lt;3


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm going to leave it up to the birchbox gods.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 25, 2014)

I did end up canceling my second box.  I'm just too danged broke right now!  I *might* resub after the 5th (read: payday) (I'm a sucker for the special festive-design boxes!  I use Birchboxes to sort out my indie makeup subs, and it's fun to have different boxes for different months breaking up the monotony of all of the brown cardboard on my shelf), but I might just stick with my one main box.  I'm also thinking that as much as I love my annual sub where I just let my boxes magically appear each month, I might switch to the cancel-and-resub-with-a-code method next year for my main account. 

ETA:  I chose the rose gold pencil.  If they mess up and send me something else, I won't be mad unless it's the mascara.  DO NOT WANT MASCARA.  Or if they send something completely not even in the PYS mix, as long as it's not mascara, black eyeliner, liquid eyeliner, or red lip/nail color, I'll most likely be okay.  I will be *pissed* if they send one of those five things and not the rose gold pencil, largely because I picked it in part to avoid the mascara of the PYS and the red stuff from the curated box.


----------



## Kristen121 (Nov 25, 2014)

I picked the curated box for my main account. I really, really hope BB doesn't f-up this month because I would be super sad if I didn't get it. My second box I am leaving up to chance.


----------



## Mystica (Nov 25, 2014)

I decided on the curated box.  I've received the perfume before, and I liked it, and I also received the CR stain in Sugar before, and I also liked that. But I almost didn't choose the curated box because these items I've received before were in it, which means less points. CR in Sugar is one of the possibilities, hoping I'll get the heartthrob shade instead so that the points hit isn't too hard.

I was really tempted by the rose gold eyeliner, but the Embryolisse sample got me.  I've been meaning to purchase that moisturizer for as long as Pixiwoo has been around.  Also the red polish, I've enjoyed the Ruffian nude polish I received several months ago.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Nov 26, 2014)

Picked my sample this morning! Rose gold eyeliner. It used to be my least favorite, but I am all about rose gold everything lately.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Nov 26, 2014)

I chose the rose gold eyeliner. I was tempted to go with fate again, but I really like that eyeliner. Got my confirmation so all is, hopefully, well.


----------



## Cluck Gable (Nov 26, 2014)

You know, while I am torn between the eyeliner and the lippy, I just can't seem to pull the trigger either way. I think I'll be leaving it to the BB Gods yet again.


----------



## jbrookeb (Nov 26, 2014)

I think I'm the only person who picked the W3ll People brightening stick sample. Maybe that means it'll be guaranteed to end up in my box (send me two if you need, Birchbox).

How many December babies are on the board? Mine is the 6th! Woo!


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Nov 26, 2014)

Used my old email link to pick this month (not an ace). It let me pick today. I tried this around 5 am. Picked the eyeliner. I already got the mascara in a swap so I hope I get the w3ll people or the lippie if another is in my box. Waiting on the conf email!

Edit: got the confirmation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it works.


----------



## KayEss (Nov 26, 2014)

jbrookeb said:


> I think I'm the only person who picked the W3ll People brightening stick sample. Maybe that means it'll be guaranteed to end up in my box (send me two if you need, Birchbox).
> 
> How many December babies are on the board? Mine is the 6th! Woo!


I picked the highlighter too!! Fingers crossed it's lighter than my pale skin so I can actually use it as a highlighter.


----------



## artlover613 (Nov 26, 2014)

Has anyone determined if we will be able to see the boxes as they are loading this month? With the website update and the web address for our monthly boxes I'm afraid it looks like we won't be able to.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Nov 26, 2014)

This is my first month since PYS, am I supposed to get an email? I don't see one yet...


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 26, 2014)

jbrookeb said:


> I think I'm the only person who picked the W3ll People brightening stick sample. Maybe that means it'll be guaranteed to end up in my box (send me two if you need, Birchbox).
> 
> How many December babies are on the board? Mine is the 6th! Woo!


I thought about getting that, but I already have the watts up highlighter by Benefit and a sample temptu highlighter.

I'm a December birthday. December 26th.  I'm excited about getting a birthday gift for the first time in eight years, lol


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 26, 2014)

3babydolls said:


> This is my first month since PYS, am I supposed to get an email? I don't see one yet...


I don't have an e-mail on my second account yet, hoping it comes later today.  I just started this account a few weeks ago so I don't have an old PYS e-mail to use.  I'm going for the mascara on this account, though, and that doesn't seem like a hugely popular sample, so it'll probably be fine.  I just have to remember to check my e-mail for that account today.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Nov 26, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I don't have an e-mail on my second account yet, hoping it comes later today.  I just started this account a few weeks ago so I don't have an old PYS e-mail to use.  I'm going for the mascara on this account, though, and that doesn't seem like a hugely popular sample, so it'll probably be fine.  I just have to remember to check my e-mail for that account today.


uhg! so frustrating! send me my email Birchbox, I want to choose!


----------



## catipa (Nov 26, 2014)

jbrookeb said:


> I think I'm the only person who picked the W3ll People brightening stick sample. Maybe that means it'll be guaranteed to end up in my box (send me two if you need, Birchbox).
> 
> How many December babies are on the board? Mine is the 6th! Woo!


Mine is the 4th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 26, 2014)

jbrookeb said:


> I think I'm the only person who picked the W3ll People brightening stick sample. Maybe that means it'll be guaranteed to end up in my box (send me two if you need, Birchbox).
> 
> How many December babies are on the board? Mine is the 6th! Woo!


Haha, it was originally my pick! But then I saw my 2 barely used highlighting stick, my barely used High Beam, and my sometimes used but still very full powder highlighters...and decided that would be silly. It looks nice, though!


----------



## Kjuno (Nov 26, 2014)

Newbie to posting! I've been lurking for months though.  /emoticons/[email protected]2x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I reserved the eyeliner. I've recently become obsessed with eyeliners that aren't black. Thank you bb and ipsy for opening my eyes.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Nov 26, 2014)

I think I should just give up hope for that rose gold liner. Still no email and it seems like it's a popular choice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Anyone else NOT get an email yet to choose?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kjuno (Nov 26, 2014)

catipa said:


> Mine is the 4th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


My bday is the 4th too!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 26, 2014)

3babydolls said:


> I think I should just give up hope for that rose gold liner. Still no email and it seems like it's a popular choice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Anyone else NOT get an email yet to choose?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I haven't for my 2nd, non-aces account yet, either.


----------



## Kookymama (Nov 26, 2014)

@@3Babydolls ~ I got my email yesterday but, it wasn't until 5:00PM EST.  There were many here who reported getting the email in the AM. So, it may be that these emails come out in stages.  Just a thought.   This is my first PYS box so, I am trying to figure this all out myself.


----------



## ViciousT (Nov 26, 2014)

Bah BB...the curated box isn't really calling me...because I missed out on chocolate last month...chocolate above all things I say...I didn't really like the CR I received a few boxes back...maybe I just can't pull off hot pink...I wasn't over impressed with the embryolisse, I already have a red polish I love, although the ruffian is tempting, I have the perfume, and I'm not so sure about the Davines...on the pys...got the mascara last month and it was meh ok...I really really really wanted the liner...but thinking about it in blue from the mermaid box, again I wasn't that stoked.  And googling images led me to realize I'm way too fair for it to show up beautifully unless I layer it like winter wear.  The Manna Kadar or or W3LL seems to be my best choices.  I don't know how to use highlighter....but I don't have one.  And I have a ton of lip stuff...Gah I can't decide :/


----------



## catipa (Nov 26, 2014)

3babydolls said:


> I think I should just give up hope for that rose gold liner. Still no email and it seems like it's a popular choice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Anyone else NOT get an email yet to choose?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I just got mine this morning and I am an aces.  The eyeliner was still available to me.  Hopefully you will still be able to get it.


----------



## Noel Snow (Nov 26, 2014)

My newly created second sub has not gotten an email yet. The second thing I was going to chose was going to be the mascara. I highly doubt that would sell out.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 26, 2014)

Finally decided on the lippie on the main sub and leaving it to chance on the second. While the curated box seems nice, I've tried nearly everything in it. Although, 7 samples to review was tempting.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Nov 26, 2014)

I just want to express my frustration with the new site.  I am not getting used to it, I just hate it more and more.  There is no way to copy and paste what I got in my box to my spreadsheet without going to each individual product page.  It won't even let you select and copy the text on your box page, instead it copies the link with the picture which is SO NOT USEFUL.  It also takes forever to load my box history, and if I switch to another tab while waiting for it to load it doesn't load at all.  This has happened on multiple computers with different browsers, so I know it's not my fault.  Plus now we probably can't watch box pages load, and that was pretty much my favorite part of the Birchbox month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sorry, rant over!


----------



## SophiaRae (Nov 26, 2014)

jbrookeb said:


> I think I'm the only person who picked the W3ll People brightening stick sample. Maybe that means it'll be guaranteed to end up in my box (send me two if you need, Birchbox).
> 
> How many December babies are on the board? Mine is the 6th! Woo!


My daughters birthday is the 6th which was a special day in our family already because it was also my late grandfathers birthday. It made my mom very happy when it became her birthday because she took it as a sign that he was here watching over her, even though he had already passed.


----------



## celiajuno (Nov 26, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> Plus now we probably can't watch box pages load, and that was pretty much my favorite part of the Birchbox month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I think we may still be able to do that this month. When I use this link

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2014/december-2014-bb1

it takes me to a 404 page all the way up to 51. If you replace it with 52 it takes you to the main page. This makes me think that they have pages set up for 51 boxes but no products linked yet. I could be wrong though.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 26, 2014)

Chose the curated box on my 2nd account. I really want to try the Davines and the lip stain...I dislike the perfume, but I got the Embroylisse before and I liked that a lot.

I don't really love the new site, either. I do think it LOOKS great, the design is aesthetically pleasing to me. But I don't like the functionality. It feels like it's a lot slower to load, and sometimes it reloads for no reason?


----------



## chaostheory (Nov 26, 2014)

Mystica said:


> I decided on the curated box. I've received the perfume before, and I liked it, and I also received the CR stain in Sugar before, and I also liked that. But I almost didn't choose the curated box because these items I've received before were in it, which means less points. CR in Sugar is one of the possibilities, hoping I'll get the heartthrob shade instead so that the points hit isn't too hard.
> 
> I was really tempted by the rose gold eyeliner, but the Embryolisse sample got me. I've been meaning to purchase that moisturizer for as long as Pixiwoo has been around. Also the red polish, I've enjoyed the Ruffian nude polish I received several months ago.


I think BB changed it that you can't get more than 50 points anymore even if you have 6 or 7 items. Ramblings of a Suburban Mom noticed that and blogged about it recently.


----------



## casey anne (Nov 26, 2014)

Gap &amp; Birchbox: https://www.birchbox.com/GAP


----------



## Audra Lenore (Nov 26, 2014)

Yay. I was able to pick a sample this month! 

I picked the stain, seems as I'm running low on the stain I wear pretty much everyday. I thought I would be too pale for the eyeliner, I've been using the Cindy Loumanizer as a highlighter (I don't know if that's the intended purpose or not, but this is my new favorite), so I didn't need a highlighter, and Ipsy is giving subscribers a sample of Lights, Camera, Lashes Mascara so I didn't need the mascara.

Yay for being able to pick for once. Super excited about that.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Nov 26, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> I think BB changed it that you can't get more than 50 points anymore even if you have 6 or 7 items. Ramblings of a Suburban Mom noticed that and blogged about it recently.


I think your right. When I went to do my reviews it only showed 5 items and I had gotten 6, I believe. I meant to go back and double check but I got sidetracked.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Nov 26, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Gap &amp; Birchbox: https://www.birchbox.com/GAP


Did you get an email with a code? I get so many emails from Gap I rarely open them anymore.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Nov 26, 2014)

i dont understand this Gap business, anyone else know whats going on? do you get a code if you shop there or they just email one to everybody?


----------



## casey anne (Nov 26, 2014)

I have no clue what is going on with the Gap promo... just noticed some people were mentioning it yesterday. I assume we will all get Gap codes in our December boxes. Enter the code on the website to win a prize and it looks like there will be something in select stores as well. 

I googled Gap and Birchbox and the link came up right away.


----------



## ViciousT (Nov 26, 2014)

This is all I found...https://www.birchbox.com/rules/birchbox-holiday-giveaway


----------



## ViciousT (Nov 26, 2014)

I'd like a free subscription...but I'm not expecting to *win* anything...

ODDSPRIZE14 in 10,000Free annual Birchbox subscription (or 1-year gift sub) - women's (Approximate Retail Value (“ARV”): $120)4 in 10,000Free annual Birchbox subscription (or 1-year gift sub) - men's (ARV: $195)122 in 10,000Free 3 month Birchbox subscription (or 3-month gift sub) - women's (ARV: $30)35 in 10,000Free 3 month Birchbox subscription (of 3-month gift sub) - men's (ARV: $60)3,509 in 10,000$5 off Birchbox subscription (self/gift/mens/womens) (ARV: $5)2,789 in 10,000100 Points ($10 Birchbox shop credit) on any Birchbox subscription (self/gift/women's/men's) (ARV: $10)1,842 in 10,000200 Points ($20 Birchbox shop credit) with spend of $60+ on any subscription purchase (self/gift/women's/men's) (ARV: $20)1,579 in 10,00015% off spend of $50+ in the Birchbox online shop88 in 10,00020% off spend of $50+ in the Birchbox online shop18 in 10,00025% off spend of $50+ in the Birchbox online shop


----------



## ViciousT (Nov 26, 2014)

Or we get $10 to spend at the Gap...or both...I'm simply guessing...


----------



## glamigirl (Nov 26, 2014)

nc42 said:


> I thought about getting that, but I already have the watts up highlighter by Benefit and a sample temptu highlighter.
> 
> I'm a December birthday. December 26th.  I'm excited about getting a birthday gift for the first time in eight years, lol


my middle son's 18th bday is on the 26th.  special year, so going to surprise him with a bday on new years eve


----------



## Kristen121 (Nov 26, 2014)

SophiaRae said:


> My daughters birthday is the 6th which was a special day in our family already because it was also my late grandfathers birthday. It made my mom very happy when it became her birthday because she took it as a sign that he was here watching over her, even though he had already passed.


When my mom was pregnant with my yougest brother, my grandpa (her father) was batling cancer. My brother and my grandpa ending up with the same birthday (November 12). When I look at pictures of my grandpa when he was young, he looks just like my brother.

My daughter is a December baby, her birthday is the 9th.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 26, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> I think BB changed it that you can't get more than 50 points anymore even if you have 6 or 7 items. Ramblings of a Suburban Mom noticed that and blogged about it recently.


I got 60 points on my second sub just last week (first box on a new account just started this month) so even though it *says* that on the page, it doesn't seem to be true.


----------



## feemia (Nov 26, 2014)

"Game Cards (defined below) are only available in Selected GAP Stores in the states of *New York, Illinois, Massachusetts and California*."

Birchbox is sponsoring the giveaway, but there's no mention of us getting a game card in our December box.  This sounds like to you have to go into one of the stores in the above 4 states to get a game card.  You then enter the code online to see if you've won.


----------



## Mercury (Nov 26, 2014)

The curated box was already sold out, so I am leaving this month up to fate.  I don't really want any of the PYS.  I hope I get a good box.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 26, 2014)

Rec'd the PYS email for mom's acct at 1253 EST.  Everything was available except the curated box.  I went with the liner on her acct.  (Succumbed to hype!)  I had already chosen the lippie on my account.  

Wonder what the chances are that we'll both get the items we picked.  This seems almost worthy of odds of winning in a Vegas sort of way.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brianna448 (Nov 26, 2014)

jbrookeb said:


> I think I'm the only person who picked the W3ll People brightening stick sample. Maybe that means it'll be guaranteed to end up in my box (send me two if you need, Birchbox).
> 
> How many December babies are on the board? Mine is the 6th! Woo!


The 17th for me!


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 26, 2014)

I just got the email on my alt account and chose the lip gloss. The only sample that seemed out of stock was the mascara. I really like the curated box, this month, but not as much as  want the lippie.


----------



## jb3480 (Nov 26, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I got 60 points on my second sub just last week (first box on a new account just started this month) so even though it *says* that on the page, it doesn't seem to be true.


Same, I got a 6-item box in November and got 60 points for reviewing all products, but my subscription has a history of about a year and a half.  I think the terminology is just to influence people to do reviews.... there must be a lot of people who don't know you can get points for doing them.


----------



## casey anne (Nov 26, 2014)

Everything seems to be out of stock except the eyeliner and W3LL.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 26, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Everything seems to be out of stock except the eyeliner and W3LL.


Weird..I thought those would be the first to sell out!


----------



## 3Babydolls (Nov 26, 2014)

Seriously WHERE is my email? Why have a perk like this if not everyone gets to choose? Doesn't seem fair to me. Well, maybe I'll get lucky. November I was too late re-subbing to choose and ended up with cuppa anyway.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 26, 2014)

I caved and chose the Rose Gold liner


----------



## Elena K (Nov 26, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> Finally decided on the lippie on the main sub and leaving it to chance on the second. While the curated box seems nice, I've tried nearly everything in it. Although, 7 samples to review was tempting.


If you previously received and reviewed items included in the curated box, you won't be able to review them again. I learned that in August with EveryGirl box.



chaosintoart said:


> I think BB changed it that you can't get more than 50 points anymore even if you have 6 or 7 items. Ramblings of a Suburban Mom noticed that and blogged about it recently.


For what it's worth, I did reviews for 6 items I got in November box, and I got points for all of them. However, my PYS was sent with my box, but not in the box, if that makes any sense (both box and PYS were sent in a larger box). So, my PYS does not show up in on "my box" page, and that one, I cannot review for points.


----------



## Kelli (Nov 26, 2014)

I was able to pick on my new account and picked the Manna Kadar lip product! This is my first time doing two boxes and it's sooo exctiting knowing I am getting two awesome things...well...given the past, I suppose it's not a guarantee LOL but still!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 26, 2014)

I have a second account.  Again.  I used my work e-mail and I already got the 50 referral points on my main account.  I subscribed to this new 2nd account using BBRED100 and got 100 points for that, too, plus the 10 points for signing up.  No picking a sample for December on this new account, but I like some of the late November products that have been popping up in Birchboxes on Instagram and I want to see if I get any of them.


----------



## Kelli (Nov 26, 2014)

My first box when I signed up was one of those late month boxes, back in Sept? I think and it was pretty bland, but I've been seeing some cool stuff in the late Nov. boxes, so I'm crossing my fingers for some good stuff on this new accounts first box. They have a code to pick a particular box, but I think getting the 100 pts using one of those codes was the better option for me (and I like the mystery of it all! lol).


----------



## ViciousT (Nov 26, 2014)

Elena K said:


> If you previously received and reviewed items included in the curated box, you won't be able to review them again. I learned that in August with EveryGirl box.


Oddly enough I was able to review all samples from curated boxes for points, even if I had reviewed them in the past...I did so for the Vasanti and the Amika


----------



## Elena K (Nov 26, 2014)

ViciousT said:


> Oddly enough I was able to review all samples from curated boxes for points, even if I had reviewed them in the past...I did so for the Vasanti and the Amika


even if you previously received them on the same account? Interesting!


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 26, 2014)

ViciousT said:


> Oddly enough I was able to review all samples from curated boxes for points, even if I had reviewed them in the past...I did so for the Vasanti and the Amika


Yeah...I was able to as well.


----------



## glamigirl (Nov 26, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> Yeah...I was able to as well.


i haven't been able to. hmmm......


----------



## LadyK (Nov 26, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I got 60 points on my second sub just last week (first box on a new account just started this month) so even though it *says* that on the page, it doesn't seem to be true.


I also had a 60 point box.  I think they are just saying 50 so that people can't claim they were promised more points.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Nov 26, 2014)

ViciousT said:


> Oddly enough I was able to review all samples from curated boxes for points, even if I had reviewed them in the past...I did so for the Vasanti and the Amika


Yeah there was one month where both my women's &amp; men's subs got the suki scrub in the same month and I was able to review it once for each box for a total of 20 points


----------



## 3Babydolls (Nov 26, 2014)

and...still no PYS email from Birchbox.  :angry:


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 26, 2014)

3babydolls said:


> and...still no PYS email from Birchbox. :angry:


Just e-mail them and tell them which sample you want.  Be clear that you didn't get the e-mail.  This happened to me the very first month and they worked it out for me.  (I didn't get the sample I chose in my box, but they sent it separately.)


----------



## Toby Burke (Nov 26, 2014)

This will be my first box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I reserved the lipgloss - from other comments, it looks like I might not receive it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Nov 26, 2014)

Got my email, decided to leave it to chance. Help me birchbox gods!


----------



## 3Babydolls (Nov 26, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> Just e-mail them and tell them which sample you want.  Be clear that you didn't get the e-mail.  This happened to me the very first month and they worked it out for me.  (I didn't get the sample I chose in my box, but they sent it separately.)


Thank you! I did just that. All set now. She said she would try to figure out why I wasn't on the email list.


----------



## Sadejane (Nov 28, 2014)

I had a hard time deciding what sample to pick . . I wanted them all!  The Vasanti was especially tempting, but I have my eye on the Laura Mercier caviar stick in Rosegold for my next 'big' makeup purchase.  

Anyway, I decided to go with the curated box because I wanted to try the Cynthia Rowley stain &amp; Davines. I'm seriously considering getting a second sub, just so I can get a 'surprise' box.  I'm so glad Birchbox has been getting better and better with each month. . . I hope they can keep giving us big samples from a variety of high end companies.  

Also, I was able to review all my products (6) this month for points.  I hope they don't restrict it to 50 points per box, although I know they're giving out tons of $10 off points and that's probably cutting into profits.  But even if that happens, I'll stay subscribed if they keep offering fab GWPs and discounts.  

On a side note, and it probably won't make any difference, but I got a survey from Sephora asking about my VIB experience with the November sale.  I commented that I'm now more inclined to give Birchbox my money because of their frequent discounts, fast shipping, and freebies.  I guess Birchbox has been spoiling me. . . .


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 28, 2014)

Totally forgot I was doing Birchbox Plus this month! I just got an email confirming my necklace selection &amp; letting me know they'll be charging me Tuesday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: I got this one!



Spoiler


----------



## Tamara76 (Nov 29, 2014)

This month's box will be my first box from Birchbox and I was kind of disappointed that I wasn't able to reserve anything.  

I got the email around 12:30 pm on the 26th, but I was at work and didn't even see the email until around 5pm.  By then, when I clicked the link, it said everything was sold out.  I really wanted the Lo Bosworth box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Questions:

1. Do the selections always go this fast? 

2. If you aren't able to reserve a sample or select the special edition box, do you still usually receive high quality samples?

Thanks!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 29, 2014)

Tamara76 said:


> This month's box will be my first box from Birchbox and I was kind of disappointed that I wasn't able to reserve anything.
> 
> I got the email around 12:30 pm on the 26th, but I was at work and didn't even see the email until around 5pm.  By then, when I clicked the link, it said everything was sold out.  I really wanted the Lo Bosworth box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


They do tend to go pretty quickly, though some months there are items that stick around.

The select a sample thing is only a few months old, and before they started that, everyone got boxes without one, and you will still get great items. Lots of ladies here opt not to select samples some months, and some have even said they feel they get better boxes when they don't. Don't worry!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tamara76 (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks, @@yousoldtheworld!  I have less anxiety now!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

I just made my first BB purchase earlier in the month (Vanity Affair) and snagged a bunch of gifts for my daughter and niece (and myself) and so far I am impressed with everything about them!


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Nov 30, 2014)

i know it will still be a few days, but i cant wait to see the box combos!!!


----------



## cbs73 (Nov 30, 2014)

ViciousT said:


> Oddly enough I was able to review all samples from curated boxes for points, even if I had reviewed them in the past...I did so for the Vasanti and the Amika


Me too.  A few months ago (over the summer), the Everygirl box had some Davines samples in it.  Even though I had received the same samples just a few boxes prior to that curated box, I was still able to review for points!


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Dec 1, 2014)

just got an email everyone!!!!! SPEND $35 GET 35 extra points, spend 60 dollars get 70 extra points, spend 100 get 150 extra, spend 125 get 200 points!! all codes are listed in link below!! happy shopping!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 https://www.birchbox.com/cybermonday?utm_source=Sailthru&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=Womens%20Active%20Subs&amp;utm_campaign=120114_W_S_CyberMonday&amp;utm_content=A


----------



## sstich79 (Dec 1, 2014)

nikkiaust17 said:


> just got an email everyone!!!!! SPEND $35 GET 35 extra points, spend 60 dollars get 70 extra points, spend 100 get 150 extra, spend 125 get 200 points!! all codes are listed in link below!! happy shopping!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/cybermonday?utm_source=Sailthru&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=Womens%20Active%20Subs&amp;utm_campaign=120114_W_S_CyberMonday&amp;utm_content=A


These would be so much more interesting if they were actually more valuable than the 20% off codes that are always floating around. Oh, to be able to stack codes....


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 1, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> These would be so much more interesting if they were actually more valuable than the 20% off codes that are always floating around. Oh, to be able to stack codes....


yup, in one of the birchbox threads i said that their next big promo would involve spend $35 get 35. it never fails, smh.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 1, 2014)

nc42 said:


> yup, in one of the birchbox threads i said that their next big promo would involve spend $35 get 35. it never fails, smh.


lol i know. at the very least, I swooped up everything I needed during the 25% and when I had my anniversary code. % off always wins in my heart.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm tempted to join back now that its the first of the month in hopes of getting that rose gold eyeliner...


----------



## SaraP (Dec 1, 2014)

@@kawaiimeows gorgeous photo!


----------



## tamberella (Dec 1, 2014)

It kind of bugs me the way birchbox does their sneak peeks, they always wait till late in the day and they try to make you beg for them by saying they will unlock them when they get enough likes....

I was thinking after I wrote this that I wasn't sure if they were still doing that begging part.  Have they stopped doing it?  I hope so anyway get on with it birchbox we're waiting!!!!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 1, 2014)

sarap said:


> @@kawaiimeows gorgeous photo!


Aww thank you so much @@SaraP !!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Dec 1, 2014)

Has anyone figured out if there's a way to look at box combo's yet?


----------



## Megan27ist (Dec 1, 2014)

The new sneak peak is up on youtube!

Apparently everyone is getting a $10 Gap gift card.


----------



## Antidentite (Dec 1, 2014)

megan27ist said:


> The new sneak peak is up on youtube!
> 
> Apparently everyone is getting a $10 Gap gift card.


Super sweet!

So to all you unsub/resub geniuses out there...if I resub on an account that received a November box already will I get a December box or am I going to get a weird welcome box or something?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 1, 2014)

Antidentite said:


> Super sweet!
> 
> So to all you unsub/resub geniuses out there...if I resub on an account that received a November box already will I get a December box or am I going to get a weird welcome box or something?


You should get a December box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 1, 2014)

megan27ist said:


> The new sneak peak is up on youtube!
> 
> Apparently everyone is getting a $10 Gap gift card.


Awesome! Can't wait to see the details on that. 1) I hope we can combine them because I'll have three and 2) I hope there isn't a dumb minimum purchase or something.


----------



## Kelli (Dec 1, 2014)

If there isn't some crazy restriction, that will be nice to have those GAP cards! It's my first month of having two legit boxes (Nov is a welcome box on my new account), so that would be amazing!!!


----------



## Antidentite (Dec 1, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> You should get a December box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Thankssss


----------



## Kelli (Dec 1, 2014)

The wording on the video is quite vague, so I am thinking it won't be a straight up GC or anything but $10 off X amt or  something else along those lines...but I hope I am wrong!


----------



## BSquared (Dec 1, 2014)

megan27ist said:


> The new sneak peak is up on youtube!
> 
> Apparently everyone is getting a $10 Gap gift card.


Yasssssss super excited!


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Dec 1, 2014)

dangit i picked the lip gloss as my pys so i wont get the organic lip gloss, boo! lol


----------



## Megan27ist (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm hoping the coupon/gc will work at Gap brands, and not just Gap.  I've never shopped Gap, but I do occasionally shop Old Navy.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 1, 2014)

megan27ist said:


> I'm hoping the coupon/gc will work at Gap brands, and not just Gap.  I've never shopped Gap, but I do occasionally shop Old Navy.


I'm not even sure any of the malls here have Gap stores. Old Navy, yes ... Gap, not that I've ever noticed. Old Navy has good clearance deals.


----------



## onelilspark (Dec 2, 2014)

megan27ist said:


> I'm hoping the coupon/gc will work at Gap brands, and not just Gap.  I've never shopped Gap, but I do occasionally shop Old Navy.


Oh I hadn't even thought of that! Hope that's the case


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Dec 2, 2014)

nm i think i made a mistake lol ignore this post


----------



## 3Babydolls (Dec 2, 2014)

I can't wait for this box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 2, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> Old Navy has good clearance deals.


My sister once bought me some $3 pajama pants at Old Navy.  Yellow and lime green striped (horizontal).  Ugliest things of all time, but I loved them.  Sadly, I had to throw them away when they got too many holes in them and the elastic started coming out of the waist.  I guess I get two gift cards, so I'm hoping they can be combined and/or used online and/or used at other Gap brands.

P.S. Is it sad that I'm already checking for clicky trucks in both my accounts?  (Both still have November tracking listed.)


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 2, 2014)

@@SneakyBurrito - I am with you on the pajama pants. I purchased a summer weight pair so, if we had guests on vacation, I wouldn't look too ridiculous in the morning. I think they are blue with seahorses on them. I love them and wear them all year round. So comfortable!


----------



## ang3445 (Dec 2, 2014)

I used to be a manager for Banana Republic, which is part of Gap Inc.  I would love if the $10 would work at Banana since I rarely shop at Gap, but it really depends.  If it's actually a $10 gift card, I would say with almost certainty that yes, it will work at all Gap family brands.  If it's just a coupon like $10 off or whatever, those generally only work for the specific store for which they were created.  It's been over a year since I worked for the company, though, so this may have changed.


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 2, 2014)

I had to watch with the sound off because I am at work. It looks like the Davines replumping spray will come with foil packets of the shampoo and conditioner. This would normally mean you got review points for all the items, but they may have put a 50 point cap.  In any case I want to try the whole line.  I am so glad I am getting two December boxes. I don't want to miss out on anything.


----------



## Kelli (Dec 2, 2014)

The whole two box thing has me super excited for the Dec. boxes as well! I never realized how fun it would be to have two haha! The thought that I have two chances to get a particularly good thing is nice...and since I was able to do Sample choice and picked two different things, it means there is a bit less of a chance of getting duplicate boxes (I know it CAN still happen, but I am willing to take that small risk lol).


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 2, 2014)

So!! I signed up again because of the free GAP credit because 160 points in the BB store (or more!) + $10 off at GAP was hard for me to resist. I hope it works for everything *_* I have a BR card and have accumulated $50 in credit so I could splurge on something.

since we're talking about gap co brands already, hopefully this isn't too off topic--

http://bananarepublic.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=48449&amp;vid=1&amp;pid=182617022

I was thinking about getting this dress with the 50% off, but it was an exclusion. However, I have an upcoming 40% off coupon with no exclusions! It seemed like the price just dropped too. But I realized the day after I didn't get it it's the type of really beautiful dress you only get to wear 1-2 times a year, and I have 2-3 of those dresses already ): Should I still get one? I want to be pragmatic and get clothes I wear more often (and I don't own nearly as much clothing as I own makeup, so I do wear the same item usually 2+ times a month) What do you ladies think?


----------



## Tamarin (Dec 2, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> So!! I signed up again because of the free GAP credit because 160 points in the BB store (or more!) + $10 off at GAP was hard for me to resist. I hope it works for everything *_* I have a BR card and have accumulated $50 in credit so I could splurge on something.
> 
> since we're talking about gap co brands already, hopefully this isn't too off topic--
> 
> ...


I just wear my more formal clothes whenever I feel like it now - anytime I go for dinner at a friend's house or if we go to a restaurant.  Basically any time I go out, really. Often I'm the only one who's kind of dressed up but I don't care   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Audra Lenore (Dec 2, 2014)

Have boxes started coming together yet?


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 2, 2014)

@ ~ I love the dress! If I had somewhere to go 1 or 2 times a year where this would be appropriate, I would get it. Its very pretty. I love the berry color.


----------



## ang3445 (Dec 2, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> So!! I signed up again because of the free GAP credit because 160 points in the BB store (or more!) + $10 off at GAP was hard for me to resist. I hope it works for everything *_* I have a BR card and have accumulated $50 in credit so I could splurge on something.
> 
> since we're talking about gap co brands already, hopefully this isn't too off topic--
> 
> ...


That dress is beautiful!  Especially in the berry color.  My opinion would be to go for it.  I think it's really dressy as is with heels but could easily be dressed down a bit with a leather or denim jacket and a cute pair of ankle boots.

My only advice would be to read your coupons carefully before you try to use them.  It looks like the $90 is a promotional price, so most likely you can't stack a coupon on top of that.  If that's the case, you are better off waiting to see if it goes back up to full price because your coupon would make it only $78 and you could even stack your $50 in rewards on top of that.  Or, you could also just use your $50 towards the $90 price with or without a coupon.  Either way, you'll get a great deal! The Banana Republic (or other Gap brand) credit cards are seriously the best store rewards cards around.


----------



## SaraP (Dec 2, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> @@SneakyBurrito - I am with you on the pajama pants. I purchased a summer weight pair so, if we had guests on vacation, I wouldn't look too ridiculous in the morning. I think they are blue with seahorses on them. I love them and wear them all year round. So comfortable!


Hahaha I'm wearing pink with seahorses right now! 

Yes it's 12 pm on a Tuesday and I'm in pjs...it;s raining here don't judge me!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 2, 2014)

sarap said:


> Yes it's 12 pm on a Tuesday and I'm in pjs...it;s raining here don't judge me!


The days I work from home, I totally wear what I slept in ALL DAY.


----------



## Toby Burke (Dec 2, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> The days I work from home, I totally wear what I slept in ALL DAY.


Me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 2, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> My sister once bought me some $3 pajama pants at Old Navy.  Yellow and lime green striped (horizontal).  Ugliest things of all time, but I loved them.  Sadly, I had to throw them away when they got too many holes in them and the elastic started coming out of the waist.  I guess I get two gift cards, so I'm hoping they can be combined and/or used online and/or used at other Gap brands.
> 
> P.S. Is it sad that I'm already checking for clicky trucks in both my accounts?  (Both still have November tracking listed.)


Oh my god, I think I had those exact pants! Were they stretchy, almost like a tee shirt material instead of flannel or something? Because I also wore them until they died even though my little brother called them "Dr. Seuss pants".


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 2, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Oh my god, I think I had those exact pants! Were they stretchy, almost like a tee shirt material instead of flannel or something? Because I also wore them until they died even though my little brother called them "Dr. Seuss pants".


Sounds like exactly the same ones!


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 2, 2014)

AlleeCatt said:


> Have boxes started coming together yet?


I am starting to think that the new website format won't let us do the box combo trick anymore. Or at least we will have to wait until the 10th. I tried to look up the different combos from November by changing the numbers but it just gave me an error message.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 2, 2014)

I got super excited when I woke up to a tracking email!  I scanned the email to find out it was tracking for November.  And I have had the tracking for over a week cause I got it from my account.

Super excited about the GAP GC.  I shop at all 3 brands so it will get put to use.  I pretty much only buy things on sale at any of them.  Last tshirt I got at GAP I paid $6 for.  I washed it 2x and then it got holes but it was inexpensive so I made it a sleep shirt!

I need to go get caught up on the videos.  So excited to see what the combos are!


----------



## tamberella (Dec 2, 2014)

I think we will be able to see the box combos because I was randomly checking and if you put in box 52 it shows new items.

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2014/december-2014-bb52

Sorry, I don't know how to post a link on here.  I might have to ask my kids.

Okay they helped me.  Also box 53 is showing as well.


----------



## tamberella (Dec 2, 2014)

I have to say I do miss the old site where you could eventually see what all the actual samples looked like in all the boxes.


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 2, 2014)

tamberella said:


> I think we will be able to see the box combos because I was randomly checking and if you put in box 52 it shows new items.
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2014/december-2014-bb52
> 
> ...


 You are right those are two box combos. I would love 52 or any box with Davines.


----------



## tamberella (Dec 2, 2014)

Noel S. said:


> You are right those are two box combos. I would love 52 or any box with Davines.


me too!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 2, 2014)

Did anyone post about the laura geller fan brush spoiler? I'm hoping I get that in my box!


----------



## MessyJesi (Dec 2, 2014)

I don't think I've ever gotten anything from a spoiler video besides a pys that I chose myself.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Dec 2, 2014)

ipsy gave that fan brush sample with the setting powder, kinda lame birchbox isnt offering that as well, or maybe they are but seperate or surprise i dunno


----------



## Kelli (Dec 2, 2014)

I wouldn't mind that fan brush  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I picked the Manna Kadar on one of my accounts and would definitely be ok with box 53!


----------



## BagLady (Dec 2, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Did anyone post about the laura geller fan brush spoiler? I'm hoping I get that in my box!


I'm hoping I get it as well.


----------



## H_D (Dec 2, 2014)

I love brushes but I never really understood what a fan brush is for? I suppose I lived this long without needing one so I probably don't need/want one so......I am sure one will show up in my BB! :lol:


----------



## SouthernSass (Dec 2, 2014)

Hmmm. I'm stuck with my android tonight and can only get #52 to load. Disgusted with this phone; I never know if it's a BB problem or if it's me! Are any other boxes loading up yet?


----------



## tamberella (Dec 2, 2014)

SouthernSass said:


> Hmmm. I'm stuck with my android tonight and can only get #52 to load. Disgusted with this phone; I never know if it's a BB problem or if it's me! Are any other boxes loading up yet?


I don't think it's your phone, so far only box 52 and 53 have loaded.  Kind of strange for them to start from the back.


----------



## H_D (Dec 2, 2014)

The one box has two of the PYS in it- the mascara and the W3ll people brightener. I can't wait to try the rosegold liner. I am really excited about that. The other box I left to chance.


----------



## SouthernSass (Dec 2, 2014)

@@tamberella Thank you! #53 just takes me to the random BB holiday page but that's pretty normal for my phone. There are always a few boxes that just won't load. So excited to see the boxes this month!


----------



## Megan27ist (Dec 2, 2014)

@@H_D Both of the visible boxes have 2 of the PYS, one has the mascara and W3ll people, the other has the lip product and W3ll people.


----------



## H_D (Dec 2, 2014)

ah yes, I forgot what the name of the lipgloss/stain was. I wouldn't mind the rosegold liner AND the lipstain!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 2, 2014)

H_D said:


> I love brushes but I never really understood what a fan brush is for? I suppose I lived this long without needing one so I probably don't need/want one so......I am sure one will show up in my BB! :lol:


Fan brushes are more like a "tool" in my opinion. They're great for swiping away fallout under the eyes without smudging it into the skin. They can also be used to apply powder foundation, blush, bronzer and highlighter if you want a more soft-focus or lighter application. I find that when I have a very pigmented blush, a fan brush works amazingly well for making sure I don't over-apply it. 

I also have a smaller, more dense fan brush that I use to apply masks.

They're really quite useful, especially when you play around with them a bit! Lots of possibilities!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## H_D (Dec 3, 2014)

@@MissJexie very interesting ideas! I particularly like the idea of using it for powder blushes as sometimes I apply too much with the more dense blush brushes.


----------



## ViciousT (Dec 3, 2014)

Box 53 please... :wub:


----------



## Toby Burke (Dec 3, 2014)

How do you find these box combos? This is all new to me since this is my first box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 3, 2014)

Ugh! I finally figured out what I wanted to order for the cyber25 code.... At 12:05.

Darn it! Ha ha. I guess it's too late. Oh well.


----------



## SouthernSass (Dec 3, 2014)

@Tobygirl. Click the link below and it will take you to box 52. Then just change the number at the end to see the different combos. I think right now only 52 and 53 are working.

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2014/december-2014-bb52


----------



## Toby Burke (Dec 3, 2014)

SouthernSass said:


> @Tobygirl. Click the link below and it will take you to box 52. Then just change the number at the end to see the different combos. I think right now only 52 and 53 are working.
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2014/december-2014-bb52


Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Are there 53 versions each month?!

Is there anyway to type in your PYS to see all possible combos?


----------



## SouthernSass (Dec 3, 2014)

@ The number of boxes changes each month. I think there were 46 or 47 last month. As far as I know there is no way to search by PYS. Once they all load you may be able to find a list on here of all the boxes with a certain PYS in them. I remember someone doing that last month. Looking at the box combos is half the fun of BB for me! Hope they never change that.


----------



## Tamarin (Dec 3, 2014)

I think the LM fan brush and powder is available in the bonus ship with a code. 

eta: yeah it's available with $25 purchase of LM stuff https://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/birchbox-bonus-shop/laura-mercier-invisible-setting-powder-duo-gwp


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Dec 3, 2014)

I randomly decided to re-subscribe to Birchbox just now! I used the extra 100pts code, and I'm pretty excited! The spoilers for this month look good, and the $10 to Gap makes up for the box if I don't like it!

But I had to laugh a little when I looked at my account. I remember being really irritated with birchbox when I unsubbedd in March, but I've always kind of missed it. Then, I looked at my box listing for March, and NO WONDER I cancelled. I got: Coola Sunscreen, Vasanti BrightenUp Rejuvinator, Air Repair Salve, Jergens BB Body Cream, and the Clean Cotton T Perfume sample. What a boring box!!! I think I had gotten a bunch of things I wasn't happy with - that paper "sample" of the Full Exposure palette, anyone? But I re-did my quiz and am hoping for better results this time around.

Anyone have any tips/tricks for filling out your quiz?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 3, 2014)

ugggh. i want to re-open my second account for 100 pts + $10 gap card... but I told myself I wouldn't start a second sub!


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 3, 2014)

hilaryrose90 said:


> I randomly decided to re-subscribe to Birchbox just now! I used the extra 100pts code, and I'm pretty excited! The spoilers for this month look good, and the $10 to Gap makes up for the box if I don't like it!
> 
> But I had to laugh a little when I looked at my account. I remember being really irritated with birchbox when I unsubbedd in March, but I've always kind of missed it. Then, I looked at my box listing for March, and NO WONDER I cancelled. I got: Coola Sunscreen, Vasanti BrightenUp Rejuvinator, Air Repair Salve, Jergens BB Body Cream, and the Clean Cotton T Perfume sample. What a boring box!!! I think I had gotten a bunch of things I wasn't happy with - that paper "sample" of the Full Exposure palette, anyone? But I re-did my quiz and am hoping for better results this time around.
> 
> Anyone have any tips/tricks for filling out your quiz?


I told them I make tons of money. I don't tell them I have curly hair because I don't wear it that way anyhow.  I think PYS can help get a good box. Some think leaving it up to chance means a better box. I think it all depends on what sample you pick. I am convinced that the current month's it sample comes with the best box combos.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Dec 3, 2014)

got a december truck but its not clicky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but its only the 3rd, keeping my eye on this post for box combos i tried a few numbers myself and couldnt get any but the other 2 yet also


----------



## SouthernSass (Dec 3, 2014)

I have non-clicky December trucks on my accounts too. Come on BB load up those box pages already!


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Dec 3, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> ugggh. i want to re-open my second account for 100 pts + $10 gap card... but I told myself I wouldn't start a second sub!


I was wrestling with the same thing and I decided I'll wait to confirm that it is definitely a flat $10 Gap gift card, not just $10 off $50 or something like that. If it is just a regular gift card, it'll be worth it for me, but if it is just a coupon, not worth it IMO!


----------



## Kelli (Dec 3, 2014)

Both of mine are non-clicky now for dec...which kind of sucks for the new account since I am still waiting on the Nov box and now have to dig through emails to find the tracking lol (they just sent the tracking email yesterday and the box shipped back on the 26th).

Can't wait for more boxes to load!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 3, 2014)

hsalt said:


> I was wrestling with the same thing and I decided I'll wait to confirm that it is definitely a flat $10 Gap gift card, not just $10 off $50 or something like that. If it is just a regular gift card, it'll be worth it for me, but if it is just a coupon, not worth it IMO!


i resubbed....but damn that's a good point no one has mentioned. lol if we can confirm its a real gift card then i'd be willing to order like 5 december birchboxes with 100 point codes


----------



## Audra Lenore (Dec 3, 2014)

Non clicky for December. 

Seems to be coming together pretty early this month.


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 3, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> i resubbed....but damn that's a good point no one has mentioned. lol if we can confirm its a real gift card then i'd be willing to order like 5 december birchboxes with 100 point codes


As awesome as they deal would be.... What about the recent trend of new subs receiving a welcome box? What do you think the chances of that not containing the gap gc?

then again, maybe they're only for brand new accounts and re-subbing accounts won't recieve a welcome box?


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 3, 2014)

hsalt said:


> I was wrestling with the same thing and I decided I'll wait to confirm that it is definitely a flat $10 Gap gift card, not just $10 off $50 or something like that. If it is just a regular gift card, it'll be worth it for me, but if it is just a coupon, not worth it IMO!


I hate to say it, but I am betting it will be a coupon with exclusions. Maybe the exclusions won't be too horrendous like we just cannot combine them with other offers and/or the item must cost at least ten dollars. I had  a staples coupon like that and scored a free box of coffee pods.  Well it was free when I added a candy bar to make the total $10.75.


----------



## Jen51 (Dec 3, 2014)

I just saw this under the comments on Youtube where the sneak peek video #2 is:

Lorelie said "There is no spend requirement on the Gap card!"


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Dec 3, 2014)

Jen51 said:


> I just saw this under the comments on Youtube where the sneak peek video #2 is:
> 
> Lorelie said "There is no spend requirement on the Gap card!"


Okay now THAT is exciting!! I'm going to wait a bit longer to maybe get another confirmation but I see a second box in my future...


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 3, 2014)

I got a non clicky truck! i'm not that excited b/c i got a non-clicky one on november 1st and my box didn't ship until the 11th. cautious yay!


----------



## SouthernSass (Dec 3, 2014)

Is anyone getting any boxes to load besides 52 and 53? I feel like BB is trying to drive us nutty with anticipation!


----------



## clucus (Dec 3, 2014)

Okay so I have a question! I had a problem with my cc (they put it on hold bc I made a purchase out of town


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 3, 2014)

Non-clicky trucks on both accounts.  This is standard by this time for my regular account.  My other one doesn't have much of a history so I don't know, there.


----------



## Kelli (Dec 3, 2014)

Next Spoiler:


----------



## ViciousT (Dec 3, 2014)

Kelli said:


> Next Spoiler:


And now I'm sad I picked the Manna Kadar...I think I will for sure be leaving my box to chance for the remainder of my sub...


----------



## ViciousT (Dec 3, 2014)

Noel S. said:


> I told them I make tons of money. I don't tell them I have curly hair because I don't wear it that way anyhow.  I think PYS can help get a good box. Some think leaving it up to chance means a better box. I think it all depends on what sample you pick. I am convinced that the current month's it sample comes with the best box combos.


I'd check the product category preferences...I'm hoping that helps on tailoring the boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tamberella (Dec 3, 2014)

I really want that lip rouge.  It sounds really interesting.  I am really hoping for a good box this month.  I had a really bad Thanksgiving, our beloved family dog died and we're all pretty broken up about it.  I could use a little Christmas cheer right now!


----------



## Tamarin (Dec 3, 2014)

ahhh my PYS was the eyeliner, now I'm hoping I get the LM fan brush (didn't get it in ipsy, boo) and a lip product!!  

But I don't get why they are calling this sneak peek #4, 5, and 6 when it's just different shades of the same product  :wassatt:


----------



## Tamarin (Dec 3, 2014)

tamberella said:


> I really want that lip rouge.  It sounds really interesting.  I am really hoping for a good box this month.  I had a really bad Thanksgiving, our beloved family dog died and we're all pretty broken up about it.  I could use a little Christmas cheer right now!


I'm so sorry to hear about your dog *hugs*  :hugs3:


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 3, 2014)

So I went to stalk my second sub because I was supposedly getting a welcome box soon as in within the next couple of weeks. However now it is asking me to review a box that is clearly for November- it has an eyeco and a chocopod. I was able to review the  5 things that originally appeared in the mysteriously disappearing welcome box as well as all this new november stuff. So I am hoping that I just scored some extra points due to a glitch. What I don't want is to be charged for a welcome box, November and December- especially since no one seems to be told sign up and get a welcome box plus the current month when you sign up. Anyone else having this issue?  :unsure2:


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 3, 2014)

tamberella said:


> I really want that lip rouge.  It sounds really interesting.  I am really hoping for a good box this month.  I had a really bad Thanksgiving, our beloved family dog died and we're all pretty broken up about it.  I could use a little Christmas cheer right now!


Oh no...I"m so sorry.  :hugs3:


----------



## tamberella (Dec 3, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your dog *hugs*  :hugs3:





jesemiaud said:


> Oh no...I"m so sorry.  :hugs3:


Thanks guys,  Sorry to be a downer...We'll be okay.


----------



## BSquared (Dec 3, 2014)

Non clicky truck for me too. Come onnnnnnn and load!


----------



## BSquared (Dec 3, 2014)

tamberella said:


> I really want that lip rouge. It sounds really interesting. I am really hoping for a good box this month. I had a really bad Thanksgiving, our beloved family dog died and we're all pretty broken up about it. I could use a little Christmas cheer right now!


I'm sorry about your dog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Toby Burke (Dec 3, 2014)

Noel S. said:


> So I went to stalk my second sub because I was supposedly getting a welcome box soon as in within the next couple of weeks. However now it is asking me to review a box that is clearly for November- it has an eyeco and a chocopod. I was able to review the 5 things that originally appeared in the mysteriously disappearing welcome box as well as all this new november stuff. So I am hoping that I just scored some extra points due to a glitch. What I don't want is to be charged for a welcome box, November and December- especially since no one seems to be told sign up and get a welcome box plus the current month when you sign up. Anyone else having this issue? :unsure2:


Same thing happened to me - I really hope I get the November box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girlwithclass (Dec 4, 2014)

Clicky truck on one of my accounts already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (chose mascara on this one)


----------



## karenX (Dec 4, 2014)

girlwithclass said:


> Clicky truck on one of my accounts already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (chose mascara on this one)


I did, too(for both). Wondering if Box #52 is for us. It looks pretty good. I'd be perfectly happy with it.


----------



## girlwithclass (Dec 4, 2014)

karenX said:


> I did, too(for both). Wondering if Box #52 is for us. It looks pretty good. I'd be perfectly happy with it.


You mean #52 (with the Mirenesse mascara)? lol I'd be pretty happy with that box! Really wanting to try the Davines  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am just about dying waiting to see more box combos though! haha


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 4, 2014)

girlwithclass said:


> Clicky truck on one of my accounts already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (chose mascara on this one)


Same here -- clicky truck on my second account, where I chose mascara.  Still non-clicky truck on the account where I chose the eyeliner.  Kind of went into the eyeliner choice knowing there might be issues, though.


----------



## tamberella (Dec 4, 2014)

I just noticed they called that lip rouge yesterday, spoiler 4, 5, and 6.  How lame to call one product that comes in 3 different shades, separate spoilers.  Come on birchbox, you are better than that!


----------



## bluturtle (Dec 4, 2014)

It's sounding like a gift card....Gap posted this on twitter:

https://twitter.com/gap/status/534843501872431104


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 4, 2014)

tamberella said:


> I just noticed they called that lip rouge yesterday, spoiler 4, 5, and 6.  How lame to call one product that comes in 3 different shades, separate spoilers.  Come on birchbox, you are better than that!


I agree.   But I am hoping if it is three spoilers maybe many boxes will have these. I really want one because it is so cute sounding. The first time I'd heard the phrase "lip rouge" was on Boardwalk Empire.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Dec 4, 2014)

come one box combos!!! grr lol i keep trying everything and no luck yet


----------



## Lanai12 (Dec 4, 2014)

Birchbox could send me an entire box of lip products and I would be in heaven. Now, do I open a second sub in hopes of getting to try more than one?


----------



## Audra Lenore (Dec 4, 2014)

Sad I picked the lipstain now, because the chances of getting two lip products are pretty slim, I'd assume.


----------



## H_D (Dec 4, 2014)

I haven't gotten my November box from my second account and they are already on to Dec boxes!

I am glad I left one of my boxes up to chance. Perhaps I will be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Meggpi (Dec 4, 2014)

Booya I've got tracking!  Come to me rosegold liner, I've got some tired eyes that need you.


----------



## Kelli (Dec 4, 2014)

I just got shipping on my new account for Dec and it has the instructions on how to claim your $10 GAP coupon. Must submit your BB account email to their mailing list and they will email you a code.

The fine print on the page:



> *Offer open only to current Birchbox members who receive this form and provide their valid email address by 11:59pm ET on December 30, 2014. One (1) gift request per member/email address. Gap is not responsible for lost, misdirected, erroneous, or late requests and reserves the right to reject any request that, in its sole discretion, is not in full compliance with the offer terms. $10 gift coupon is valid towards a purchase of Gap-branded merchandise from any participating Gap, GapBody, GapKids, and babyGap retail store in the U.S. or Puerto Rico made between December 10, 2014 and December 31, 2014. Coupon is not valid for online purchases. Offer void where prohibited or restricted by law.


----------



## tamberella (Dec 4, 2014)

The lack of loaded boxes is making me sad Birchbox.....It's way too long till the 10th.  Come on Birchbox your spoiling our fun!


----------



## Kelli (Dec 4, 2014)

My GAP coupon email came and it's in-store only and cannot be combined with any other coupons, so no using multiple accounts worth of coupons on one transaction. They are coupons, not GC's.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 4, 2014)

Kelli said:


> My GAP coupon email came and it's in-store only and cannot be combined with any other coupons, so no using multiple accounts worth of coupons on one transaction. They are coupons, not GC's.


Well, then, mine are likely to go the way of my C. Wonder gift card from Glossybox a few months back -- that is to say, I won't be using them.  I am guessing there probably IS a GAP store at my local mall.  But I don't want anything from there so badly as to actually drive to the mall (during the holiday season, no less).  Oh, well.  Easy come, easy go.


----------



## SaraP (Dec 4, 2014)

In store only...boooo!

*same with my C.Wonder $5 off but shipping is $10 card too


----------



## lovepink (Dec 4, 2014)

I got shipping on the box on my main account where I picked the Manna Kadar lippie!  Probably a good thing I got tracking this early since I have my november box that shipped 11/26/14 and has not updated yet!

Will be interesting to see what else I get on this account! I have had it 3 years in January.  I wish when you got shipping email your box had uploaded lol


----------



## jocedun (Dec 4, 2014)

Kelli said:


> My GAP coupon email came and it's in-store only and cannot be combined with any other coupons, so no using multiple accounts worth of coupons on one transaction. They are coupons, not GC's.


I am assuming there is a minimum purchase?


----------



## Kelli (Dec 4, 2014)

@@jocedun Nope, no minimum, but it has to  be "gap branded items" (I don't shop at GAP so I have no clue what exactly that means LOL), says it excludes: non-gap branded items, gift cards, packaging and applicable sales tax.


----------



## lyncaf (Dec 4, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> Well, then, mine are likely to go the way of my C. Wonder gift card from Glossybox a few months back -- that is to say, I won't be using them.  I am guessing there probably IS a GAP store at my local mall.  But I don't want anything from there so badly as to actually drive to the mall (during the holiday season, no less).  Oh, well.  Easy come, easy go.


Yeah, I'll pass on that too. Too bad.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Dec 4, 2014)

AlleeCatt said:


> Sad I picked the lipstain now, because the chances of getting two lip products are pretty slim, I'd assume.


Ugh, same here. Last month I didn't pick a sample hoping something better would show up. It didn't. This month I picked something slightly lack-luster thinking something better wouldn't show up, but it has  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Where's the consistency? LOL.



Kelli said:


> My GAP coupon email came and it's in-store only and cannot be combined with any other coupons, so no using multiple accounts worth of coupons on one transaction. They are coupons, not GC's.


In store only means into the trash for me. The closest Gap to me is 200+ miles away.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Dec 4, 2014)

Got a shipping notice.  Didn't pick anything this month so I have NO idea what's coming to me. Ooo, I like the anticipation..., but I wouldn't mind if the Dec links were working.


----------



## amyd1259 (Dec 4, 2014)

Aw that's a bummer. I guess I was just expecting it to be an online coupon. Guess I won't be using mine either.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 4, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I got shipping on the box on my main account where I picked the Manna Kadar lippie!  Probably a good thing I got tracking this early since I have my november box that shipped 11/26/14 and has not updated yet!
> 
> Will be interesting to see what else I get on this account! I have had it 3 years in January.  I wish when you got shipping email your box had uploaded lol


Same here!  In the past (pre PYS) I always had my box before the 10th.  Last month I saw the reveals way before I received both boxes (one was a PYS, the other not).  So excited to get it soon!  It's roughly a day from Newgistics/Fishers to my post office, so I should have it before the 10th!


----------



## lovepink (Dec 4, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Same here!  In the past (pre PYS) I always had my box before the 10th.  Last month I saw the reveals way before I received both boxes (one was a PYS, the other not).  So excited to get it soon!  It's roughly a day from Newgistics/Fishers to my post office, so I should have it before the 10th!


Yay!  Please post a picture of your box when you get it! My box tracking shows an ETA of 12/12-12/13.  Please let me live vicariously through you!  hahaha


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 4, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Yay!  Please post a picture of your box when you get it! My box tracking shows an ETA of 12/12-12/13.  Please let me live vicariously through you!  hahaha


Will do!  Mine also says 12-13, but we'll see.  I'll start snooping around for better tracking over the weekend.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Dec 4, 2014)

Spoiler "7"


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 4, 2014)

Bummer about the gift card...there's a gap outlet about 45 miles away and a regular store about 60 miles away. Neither is a distance I'm willing to travel to spend a 10 dollar card. Oh well. Gap's not really my aesthetic anyway but I'm sure I could have found an accessory or something if I could use it online. As it is, 2 cards in the trash.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 4, 2014)

Kelli said:


> Spoiler "7"


They're Real is one of my favorite mascaras, but I so hope I don't get it - I already have two full sized tubes and three deluxes to get through!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 4, 2014)

&lt;p&gt;



> I just got shipping on my new account for Dec and it has the instructions on how to claim your $10 GAP coupon. Must submit your BB account email to their mailing list and they will email you a code. The fine print on the page:


&lt;/p&gt;&lt;p&gt; &lt;/p&gt;

&lt;p&gt;Kind of a bummer.&lt;/p&gt;


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 4, 2014)

Kelli said:


> Spoiler "7"


I just know I'll get that (They're Real Mascara mini).  Because I already have three of them.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 4, 2014)

What do you know, my local mall doesn't have GAP.  I just assumed it would, since it's so generic in every other way (Victoria's Secret, Bath and Body Works, Macy's, Hot Topic, American Eagle Outfitters, Sephora, Express, Foot Locker, etc.).

Oh well.  Wasn't going to use it anyway.


----------



## Kelli (Dec 4, 2014)

I haven't tried they're real and guess I wouldn't mind getting it (don't have any tubes of it laying around...but do have 8 opened tubes of various mascaras and atleast 8 more waiting to be opened). Since I didn't choose the PYS mascara, I will probably get this on atleast one account (which would be fine, just hope I don't get it on both!)


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 4, 2014)

Please.  No more They're Real Disappointing!!  

I swear they are multiplying in my swap stash -- little mascara babies!


----------



## kaelahbae (Dec 4, 2014)

Woohoo, I have a clicky truck!

I wouldn't mind getting They're Real, because it's my niece's favorite mascara and I can add it to her Christmas gift. As for GAP, it isn't somewhere that I normally shop but I think there are several around me, so I'll probably use it.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm excited about the GAP coupon.  I like their baby stuff and there is a Baby GAP in my local mall.  Send me all the GAP coupons!!!


----------



## liilak (Dec 4, 2014)

I'd happily trade for all the GAP coupons.  I live close to one and I always need socks!


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Dec 4, 2014)

no clicky truck still, wow wee i would love to try that mascara, i am newer to the higher end brands and this is only my 3rd month i do take donations lol jk


----------



## H_D (Dec 4, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I got shipping on the box on my main account where I picked the Manna Kadar lippie!  Probably a good thing I got tracking this early since I have my november box that shipped 11/26/14 and has not updated yet!
> 
> Will be interesting to see what else I get on this account! I have had it 3 years in January.  I wish when you got shipping email your box had uploaded lol


This is when my Nov box shipped to and it finally updated my Nov box samples a few days ago. Yours still has not updated?


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 4, 2014)

Got my shipping email on my non-PYS account. Tracking number doesn't work yet, so I'd imagine that it just went out today.


----------



## H_D (Dec 4, 2014)

I like that mascara but I have plenty of mascaras to last me a lifetime so I certainly don't need anymore. I have others I like better anyway. I think both accounts already got it so I should be safe.


----------



## ikecarus (Dec 4, 2014)

I'll happily use my GAP gift card since I have a GAP store super close to me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also yay for my total surprise box shipping out already - no idea what I'm getting since I didn't bother doing PYS this time around for my second account!


----------



## Toby Burke (Dec 4, 2014)

Got a shipping email - no delivery date yet

There is a GAP at my local mall - still looking for stocking stuffers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 5, 2014)

I just saw a 30-second Birchbox TV spot, didn't dig it.  I sort of pictured myself as part of some elite beauty product botique organization...

I wonder how the mass consumerization will impact BB's brand selection, sampling size and overall service quality level.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 5, 2014)

H_D said:


> This is when my Nov box shipped to and it finally updated my Nov box samples a few days ago. Yours still has not updated?


Sorry I should have clarified.  My box contents updated like Nov 20-22.  I got shipping around then too but the shipping showed it was picked up in Mt Juliet on 11/26/14 and it had not moved since.  I though to check it tonight and it had left fishers IN as of 12/3.

My Dec link when I track it just showed ETA of 12/12-13.  Happy they will be arriving before we leave for the holidays!


----------



## ViciousT (Dec 5, 2014)

Instead of just trashing the Gap coupon or gc....why not gift it or even donate it?  Just an idea...


----------



## ViciousT (Dec 5, 2014)

Yay! Clicky truck!  Sad to know however my box is being born just a few hours away and then will likely pass me by as it makes a multi-state trip while I wait (not so) patiently for it to come on home...


----------



## sstich79 (Dec 5, 2014)

No, ladies, don't trash the GAP cards! If you're feeling charitable, my hospital unit is trying to put together Christmas for a staff member's friend who has cancer and is broke and can't afford Christmas for her children. We have GAP stores here, and they would be put to great use!


----------



## H_D (Dec 5, 2014)

I sure hope no one just trashes their GAP coupon. You can always buy a $10 item and donate the item to any number of charities collecting toys for children whose families cannot afford to get them gifts or donate the item to a women's shelter- they always need stuff!


----------



## amyd1259 (Dec 5, 2014)

I have no Gap stores anywhere near me so I won't be using them but I love the idea of donating.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Dec 5, 2014)

I am sorry but that Gap coupon really is kind of a joke. The fact that it cannot be used online and expires on Dec 31rst. Lots of people do not have stores anywhere near them. I think there is a Gap in Anchorage , a 9 hour drive away.. If it does come in our shipping email, I would gladly trade it to anyone on here who would like it.


----------



## wadedl (Dec 5, 2014)

I think plenty of people would like the Gap cards, you can find nice basics for that price and that makes sending them to someone like sstich79 for charity an easy way to give. You should see how big my shopping bag is for $50 dollars at the Gap sometimes especially in the kids department. even the employees are impressed.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Dec 5, 2014)

It's so weird that so many of you don't have Gap stores nearby.  I never realized that they weren't omnipresent.  In NY, it's almost like a joke.  Within every 2 or 3 blocks, there's a Gap, Starbucks, Duane Reade, and Chase ATM.


----------



## Allison Andrews (Dec 5, 2014)

How are you guys seeing an estimated delivery date?  I have my tracking number, but don't see any ETD either on the BB site or on USPS.


----------



## disconik (Dec 5, 2014)

No clicky truuuuuuuuck.  Ship to me BB!


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Dec 5, 2014)

that is silly it expires on dec 31 if that is true, some people dont get their birchboxes until whats the latest ive seen? like 22nd or 23rd? it should be good at least through January.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Dec 5, 2014)

aatx said:


> How are you guys seeing an estimated delivery date?  I have my tracking number, but don't see any ETD either on the BB site or on USPS.



i forget what its called, it was newgistics? try on their site but i think they switched it but not sure. i put mine in newgistics tracking though


----------



## H_D (Dec 5, 2014)

nikkiaust17 said:


> that is silly it expires on dec 31 if that is true, some people dont get their birchboxes until whats the latest ive seen? like 22nd or 23rd? it should be good at least through January.


This is a good point. I don't get my boxes until at least the 22 of the month, and sometimes it is even more like the 26th.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 5, 2014)

nikkiaust17 said:


> that is silly it expires on dec 31 if that is true, some people dont get their birchboxes until whats the latest ive seen? like 22nd or 23rd? it should be good at least through January.


Aren't there still people in the November thread who didn't get their boxes?

Although, they send the code in an e-mail when they send you the tracking e-mail because I got one this morning for my second account.  So you don't have to have the box in hand to use the code.


----------



## Allison Andrews (Dec 5, 2014)

nikkiaust17 said:


> i forget what its called, it was newgistics? try on their site but i think they switched it but not sure. i put mine in newgistics tracking though


Thank you.  It's blank right now, but at least the spot is there for it, so I will keep trying that link.

http://www.tracking.smartlabel.com/


----------



## camel11 (Dec 5, 2014)

Yeh, I'll never complain about a free $10 at Gap!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 5, 2014)

http://www.gap.com/birchbox

uwanuwan.

Someone at SD found this, but the fine print does say open to BB members only... well, it's going to be interesting to see where this goes. But no good deal goes unabused, I guess.

But you can go ahead and get your GAP code now, I guess


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 5, 2014)

I read this as you need to claim your code by December 30th.  I don't know that the code expires then.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 5, 2014)

I just signed up &amp; my coupon says it expires 12/31/14.


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Dec 5, 2014)

No longer available


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 5, 2014)

@ ~ Uh hah! If I go to the mall next week, I will make sure I sign up and get my code ready for the trip.  Thanks!


----------



## Elena K (Dec 5, 2014)

AngeBrooklyn said:


> It's so weird that so many of you don't have Gap stores nearby.  I never realized that they weren't omnipresent.  In NY, it's almost like a joke.  Within every 2 or 3 blocks, there's a Gap, Starbucks, Duane Reade, and Chase ATM.


I was thinking the same thing. I guess we got spoiled, lol


----------



## baragon11 (Dec 5, 2014)

If I have more than 1 account, can I use both of my coupons and buy a 20$ item at Gap for free then?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 5, 2014)

baragon11 said:


> If I have more than 1 account, can I use both of my coupons and buy a 20$ item at Gap for free then?


Nope, cannot be combined.


----------



## ang3445 (Dec 5, 2014)

I just received an email saying that my December box has shipped!!! This is my first box, and I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 5, 2014)

I wonder if they'll let us do multiple transactions for the gap reward?  They have $10 essential t's on sale.


----------



## H_D (Dec 5, 2014)

oooh yay, tracking number for my box where I picked the rose gold liner! Can't wait!

Still no tracking for my box where I didn't pick a sample.


----------



## tinysurprise (Dec 5, 2014)

My box shipped.

I picked the mascara.

I'm pretty sure the two boxes that already populated are the ones you will get if you picked the mascara, well people and lipgloss.

just a hunch.


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 5, 2014)

Me too!  Me too! Rose Gold Liner pick for me and a tracking number.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Dec 5, 2014)

I picked the Rose Gold Liner and I have no tracking yet, although I do have a non-clicky truck, so there is progress.


----------



## wadedl (Dec 5, 2014)

I got my tracking today for my lip stain!


----------



## baragon11 (Dec 5, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Nope, cannot be combined.


Thanks!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 5, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> I picked the Rose Gold Liner and I have no tracking yet, although I do have a non-clicky truck, so there is progress.


Same for me.

(My mascara box has already shipped, my rose gold liner box has not.)


----------



## lyncaf (Dec 5, 2014)

Got tracking and didn't pick anything. It's not supposed to be here for almost a week, though.


----------



## Lanai12 (Dec 5, 2014)

I think anyone can get their coupon now if they go to gap.com/birchbox

You just need to enter your Birchbox email address and they will send the coupon to that address.

So I just tried entering my work email (non Birchbox email) and I did receive a coupon code.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Dec 5, 2014)

im one of the last batches every month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> booooooo lol


----------



## SaraP (Dec 5, 2014)

Was it valid online? Sorry in advance if this has been answered... But this thread moves soooo fast!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 5, 2014)

sarap said:


> Was it valid online? Sorry in advance if this has been answered... But this thread moves soooo fast!


Nope, in store only!


----------



## casey anne (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm excited to start seeing some boxes! Should be soon!


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 5, 2014)

Lanai12 said:


> I think anyone can get their coupon now if they go to gap.com/birchbox
> 
> You just need to enter your Birchbox email address and they will send the coupon to that address.
> 
> So I just tried entering my work email (non Birchbox email) and I did receive a coupon code.


If I just gave it a bunch of other email addresses would it just keep spitting back the same number? This is starting to sound either ripe for abuse or pretty much useless.


----------



## Lanai12 (Dec 5, 2014)

Noel S. said:


> If I just gave it a bunch of other email addresses would it just keep spitting back the same number? This is starting to sound either ripe for abuse or pretty much useless.


I received two different redemption codes. I agree. I hope people don't abuse the system. I tested it out with a non-Birchbox email to see if they were actually matching them to a database from Birchbox but it doesn't look like it.


----------



## H_D (Dec 5, 2014)

hm, I got my redemption code for one account but the other one hasn't come through at all.

Also, it says you can only use it Dec 10 through the 31st. Has anyone tried to use it now?


----------



## tamberella (Dec 5, 2014)

Boxes are Loading!!!!!!!Yea!!!!!!!!


----------



## H_D (Dec 5, 2014)

Lanai12 said:


> I received two different redemption codes. I agree. *I hope people don't abuse the system. I tested it out with a non-Birchbox email to see if they were actually matching them to a database from Birchbox but it doesn't look like it.*


Well, isn't using a non-birchbox account email kind of abusing the system?


----------



## LuckyMoon (Dec 5, 2014)

tamberella said:


> Boxes are Loading!!!!!!!Yea!!!!!!!!


Finally!!

Thanks for letting us know.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lanai12 (Dec 5, 2014)

H_D said:


> Well, isn't using a non-birchbox account email kind of abusing the system?


You are absolutely correct if I were to use the coupon which I will not.


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 5, 2014)

Lanai12 said:


> I received two different redemption codes. I agree. I hope people don't abuse the system. I tested it out with a non-Birchbox email to see if they were actually matching them to a database from Birchbox but it doesn't look like it.


I guess the people at Gap are hoping everyone who goes in with a coupon will fall in love with boots or a fancy sweater. This seriously could have been carried out more efficiently, like a card that comes in the box itself but doesn't expire for a year. They are lucky we are makeuptalk and not 4chan.


----------



## jmd252 (Dec 5, 2014)

Noel S. said:


> I guess the people at Gap are hoping everyone who goes in with a coupon will fall in love with boots or a fancy sweater. This seriously could have been carried out more efficiently, like a card that comes in the box itself but doesn't expire for a year. They are lucky we are makeuptalk and not 4chan.


Agreed. Also, when you enter your email for the coupon, you also sign up for their email list. I've received Gap.com emails in the past - they are abundant, for sure. They probably hope you don't unsubscribe and are eventually tempted by the deals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Dec 5, 2014)

Just went through and here should be the boxes (maybe I missed some) for the:

Manna Kadar: 4, 6, 8, 13, 15, 16, 19, 22, 30, 40, 42, 53

Vasanti RoseGold Liner: 1, 2, 3, 19, 30, 32, 34, 41

Boxes 4 &amp; 22 have both the Manna Kadar and the W3ll People. Boxes 8 &amp; 15 has the MK &amp; the Mirenesse. Box 1 has the Liner and the W3ll People. Boxes 19 &amp; 30 have BOTH the Manna Kadar and the Vasanti Liner


----------



## H_D (Dec 5, 2014)

My favorite with the rose liner is #3 but I doubt I will get it since I've gotten the Whish shave cream before....unless they send a different scent. Mwwwwooohhaa!


----------



## linda37027 (Dec 5, 2014)

Can somebody post the link to the box pages please?


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Dec 5, 2014)

Here you go! =]

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2014/december-2014-bb19

I hope that worked correctly lol 

Oh and BTW, this box NEEDS to be mine!! =]


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 5, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> I hope that worked correctly lol


It did.  I didn't go through all of them but I was able to change the 19 to other numbers and load other boxes.  Lots of double PYS boxes in the ones I went through.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 5, 2014)

Ohhhhh I want box 41, Birchbox gods!


----------



## linda37027 (Dec 5, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> Here you go! =]
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2014/december-2014-bb19
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Kelli (Dec 5, 2014)

the Lord &amp; Berry liner is back 

I think on my Manna Kadar account I'd like 53 or 15 the most!


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 5, 2014)

I am glad that they are not combining the eye liner and mascara for whatever reason. Those were my two sample choices so there is no chance of getting two of the same box. It seems also possible that I could get one of all of the sample choices.   B)

Birchbox makes up for the fact that there are no sports that interest me.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Dec 5, 2014)

Only 1 box (and I went through all 54) had the fan brush and that is the only thing I truly want.  Boo!  :wacko:


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 5, 2014)

girlnamedpete said:


> Only 1 box (and I went through all 54) had the fan brush and that is the only thing I truly want.  Boo!  :wacko:


So far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They might not be done populating boxes yet.


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 5, 2014)

I played the look at the boxes game for the first time.  Its a little addicting I will say.   I think my tops choices so far (a few only have 4 products) would be:

Box 3

Box 32

Box 41 

In that order.

I got the Eyeliner and am trying to avoid shampoo.


----------



## Dashery (Dec 5, 2014)

Kelli said:


> the Lord &amp; Berry liner is back
> 
> I think on my Manna Kadar account I'd like 53 or 15 the most!


I was just thinking the same thing! It's like that annoying little cousin you could never escape as a kid. hehe


----------



## girlnamedpete (Dec 5, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> So far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They might not be done populating boxes yet.


I am hoping that is it!  :smilehappyyes:


----------



## girlnamedpete (Dec 5, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> I got the Eyeliner and am trying to avoid shampoo.


If I get one more shampoo (dry or otherwise) I think I will lose my mind! *LOL*   Between all my subs I have a million bottles and I only use Wen on my hair.  I need to go donate what I have to a shelter and put it to good use.


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 5, 2014)

I don't usually get bag envy, but this month I'm just dying to get Box 1 or Box 2. I picked the rose gold eyeliner, but I'd love to try the W3LL PEOPLE (almost chose this instead) and the Acure Organics Sensitive Facial Cleanser. I have stupid high maintenance skin on my face, and they rarely send "sensitive" skincare products like this! I've actually considered cancelling just because I can never use the creams or soaps for my face. So come on, BB   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jocedun (Dec 5, 2014)

There is a GAP standalone store less than 2 blocks from my apartment. Maybe I'll stop in and see if I can get any good deals for myself. I don't really want to spend much money, though. If I can't find anything, I'm sure my boyfriend will appreciate the two $10 codes. He loves their everything.


----------



## lovelockdown (Dec 5, 2014)

wow, I've been typing random numbers to see various box pages and it seems to me that most boxes are really nice this month! I'm glad I re-subbed!


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 5, 2014)

I only looked at the rose gold liner boxes, since that was my selection, and they all look really good to me!! Seems to be a lot of products I haven't noticed be sampled before, and most of those are ones I would love to try!

Thank you @@Kelli for doing the hard work for me and listing the specific boxes.


----------



## ang3445 (Dec 5, 2014)

I noticed several boxes contain Cuppa Cuppa from last month, which I would really love to try!


----------



## H_D (Dec 5, 2014)

girlnamedpete said:


> If I get one more shampoo (dry or otherwise) I think I will lose my mind! *LOL*   Between all my subs I have a million bottles and I only use Wen on my hair.  I need to go donate what I have to a shelter and put it to good use.


Oh I am so right there with you!! I just got done putting together another box to take to the women's shelter and it was stocked full of BB shampoos and conditioners, some duplicates. I already have my favorite product so I don't use any of the shampoos and conditioners but I get them all.the.time. I am sure I will get another box with the Davines. I have gotten all their formulas so far and now that this "plumping" one is out, I am sure I will get that too.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Dec 5, 2014)

H_D said:


> .......I am sure I will get another box with the Davines. I have gotten all their formulas so far and now that this "plumping" one is out, I am sure I will get that too.


I thought the EXACT same thing when I saw the "plumping" formula.


----------



## Kelli (Dec 5, 2014)

@@ang3445 I noticed that, too! I was excited, since I wanted that last month, but decide to go with the Juice Beauty instead.


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 5, 2014)

girlnamedpete said:


> If I get one more shampoo (dry or otherwise) I think I will lose my mind! *LOL* Between all my subs I have a million bottles and I only use Wen on my hair. I need to go donate what I have to a shelter and put it to good use.


This is me exactly!  I use WEN too.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Dec 5, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> This is me exactly!  I use WEN too.


:sdrop:


----------



## Toby Burke (Dec 5, 2014)

The boxes I like best (all with Manna Kadar) are 13, 53, 22, 30, 19, 40  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 5, 2014)

H_D said:


> Oh I am so right there with you!! I just got done putting together another box to take to the women's shelter and it was stocked full of BB shampoos and conditioners, some duplicates. I already have my favorite product so I don't use any of the shampoos and conditioners but I get them all.the.time. I am sure I will get another box with the Davines. I have gotten all their formulas so far and now that this "plumping" one is out, I am sure I will get that too.


Any of y'all with too many hair products want to trade for my unusable face serums/creams/masks? I'm drowning in them, lol   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jb3480 (Dec 5, 2014)

There are SO MANY 7 item boxes this month!!  I know my box is gonna include that SeaRX Anti-Wrinkle Facial Lift Treatment Serum because BB loves to send me that kind of stuff.


----------



## IMDawnP (Dec 5, 2014)

Kelli said:


> Just went through and here should be the boxes (maybe I missed some) for the:
> 
> Manna Kadar: 4, 6, 8, 13, 15, 16, 19, 22, 30, 40, 42, 53
> 
> ...


Thanks for breaking this down. I'm excited for and dreading my box at the same time. Some of these boxes would be my dream but BB loves to send me shampoo when all I want is skin care. Wanna takes bets on which Vasanti box I get? I think the thing that frustrates me so much is that I buy so many full size hair and face products from Birchbox because they've sent me those samples. I do not buy shampoo from them ever and if they would send me more skin care I would probably be paying one of their salaries but since they don't send me those samples I don't buy them.


----------



## Kelli (Dec 5, 2014)

I would probably be ok with getting the shampoo/conditioner ones solely for the fact that they are 7 item boxes.  I have gotten 4 Birchboxes is all so far, so I haven't been drowning in those kinds of samples (yet!). I have only received one set so far, so it's not so bad for me to get them, but those of you who get them constantly, I can see why you'd be so over it.


----------



## Kelli (Dec 5, 2014)

Spoiler #8
I don't remember seeing this on any of the box pages (just their brow pencil), but would love to get it.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 5, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> This is me exactly! I use WEN too.


I tried WEN once (got it from Beauty DNA) and it was awful for me.  Left my hair a greasy mess.  I still have a lot left in the bottle because I haven't wanted to use it again.  Also, that stuff isn't cheap for the amount they recommended I use (15-20 pumps per day?).

I don't mind shampoo from Birchbox, though, as long as they give me enough to actually try.  I like No. 4 a lot but would never pay what they ask for a full-sized bottle.  I usually just use whatever is on sale at Ulta, I stock up when they have good GWPs and 20% discounts.


----------



## Jen51 (Dec 5, 2014)

I got that eyeliner in my welcome box for a gift subscription.  It's really nice and a color I didn't already have.


----------



## liilak (Dec 5, 2014)

I hope I get the Davines because I loved my previous samples from them but it's way too expensive for me to justify buying.


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Dec 5, 2014)

I have shipping on my first box!

I picked the eyeliner.

No tracking on my second account and no clicky truck. I picked the curated box.

I'm really considering opening my third account for this month haha

Just bummed because I'm leaving for vacay for 10 days on the 13 and was really hoping my boxes would arrive by then, but that was just wishful thinking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tamberella (Dec 5, 2014)

It seems like every month we get one crazy box that doesn't load properly and this month it is box 5, when you load it box 52 comes up.  

I picked the liner and there are only 3 boxes that don't have products I have already received so out of those I want box 19.  I really like box 3 with the fan brush with the laura mercier powder but it has the Whish shaving cream in it that I have already received. Could I get it again in a different scent?  I would not mind that at all.


----------



## angienharry (Dec 5, 2014)

Got a shipping email. Let's hope for a good one!!


----------



## MessyJesi (Dec 5, 2014)

I got shipping notice for my second sub but not for my main sub. I usually get my main one by the 15th I wonder if ththe second one will come sooner. I got the eyeliner on my main and the brightened thingy on the other.


----------



## Kelli (Dec 5, 2014)

@@tamberella Box 5 loads for me. It has: Embryolisse Lait Crème Concentre, Dr Jart Black Label Detox BB, Amika Perk Up Dry Shampoo, Mirenesse iCurl and W3LL People Bio Brightener Stick


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Dec 5, 2014)

wow i hope i dont get box 6, that is just awful


----------



## H_D (Dec 5, 2014)

nikkiaust17 said:


> wow i hope i dont get box 6, that is just awful


LOL, I am safe from that one because I've gotten 4 out of the 5 items.


----------



## tamberella (Dec 5, 2014)

Kelli said:


> @@tamberella Box 5 loads for me. It has: Embryolisse Lait Crème Concentre, Dr Jart Black Label Detox BB, Amika Perk Up Dry Shampoo, Mirenesse iCurl and W3LL People Bio Brightener Stick


Thanks for telling me what's in it.  I checked again and it switches and box 52 comes up.  How weird!


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 5, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I tried WEN once (got it from Beauty DNA) and it was awful for me. Left my hair a greasy mess. I still have a lot left in the bottle because I haven't wanted to use it again. Also, that stuff isn't cheap for the amount they recommended I use (15-20 pumps per day?).


I know what you mean. I didn't try it for the longest time because I heard about the grease factor. I have fine hair so, I didn't need anymore flatness. But, I bit the bullet a few months ago. I use 2 pumps, massage it in, wet my hair some more and add a 3rd pump .  Most shampoos I can swish it around and I am good.  After that 3rd pump I am still massaging it (This sounds bad).  But, no grease at all. My first washing didn't go well so, I was worried.  $32 is not cheap!


----------



## onelilspark (Dec 5, 2014)

I picked the eyeliner. I'm pretty excited. I really like all the boxes with it in it. Certainly some more than others, but I think I'd be happy with any of the boxes!

ETA: I just realized I was sucked in by the Davines packaging. I do NOT need replumping anything. My hair would be out of control. But it's so pretty!


----------



## Kelli (Dec 5, 2014)

@@onelilspark Me, too!!! I was kind of excited about it and thought the packaging was cute..then everyone started talking about plumping and um...that would probably be awful with me hair! (but I'd still be ok with it since it's 3 items and it'd probably work really well for my sister!)

ETA: @@tamberella mine redirects me to box 53, but it's my computer not the site doing it, so when box 53 pops up I deleted the 3, then box 5 showed.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 5, 2014)

I am really liking almost all the boxes this month.  I am hoping for one of the body scrubs!


----------



## tamberella (Dec 5, 2014)

Kelli said:


> @@onelilspark Me, too!!! I was kind of excited about it and thought the packaging was cute..then everyone started talking about plumping and um...that would probably be awful with me hair! (but I'd still be ok with it since it's 3 items and it'd probably work really well for my sister!)
> 
> ETA: @@tamberella mine redirects me to box 53, but it's my computer not the site doing it, so when box 53 pops up I deleted the 3, then box 5 showed.


How weird, I did what you said and it worked.   Thanks!


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Dec 5, 2014)

i looked through all possible combos and im really only not wanting number 6, a couple others i just had in last months box so i dont think i will get and then it left me with all boxes i really want or will be happy with. as long as i dont get unlucky i should be fine lol


----------



## lyncaf (Dec 5, 2014)

I have gone through most of the boxes and there are almost none where there isn't at least one thing that I would be excited to get. I mean, chances are I will get one of those few exceptions haha. But I am optimistic!


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Dec 5, 2014)

My box has shipped! Of all the liner boxes I want #19. Polish, liner, MK lippie and 7 items! Fingers crossed, please BB!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 5, 2014)

Two non-clicky trucks for me.  I'm glad I checked my accounts, I hadn't done reviews on one.


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm crushing on boxes 17 and 33 but there were a bunch I'd be happy with


----------



## SouthernSass (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm doing the clicky truck dance!


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 5, 2014)

Oh man, I've been trying to resist making any purchases for myself and focus on Xmas for others..... But I cracked and just used up all my points and a $20 store credit for three separate purchases (in order to maximize the pick 2's of course).

But super excited to get everything! They will be nice distractions while I wait on my (currently non-clicky truck) December box.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 5, 2014)

unbelievable. i got a clicky truck on an account that normally does not ship until the 11th or 12th each month, despite paying on time. i got the rose eye liner on this one.


----------



## snl (Dec 6, 2014)

Looked at all the boxes posted for the eyeliner. I really want the Mirenesse, so looks like crossing my fingers for box 41 atm. 

And oops, I did not read well enough while looking for the link and thought Wen was a sample. No wonder why I was having so much trouble finding it while look through the boxes.


----------



## Meggpi (Dec 6, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I tried WEN once (got it from Beauty DNA) and it was awful for me. Left my hair a greasy mess. I still have a lot left in the bottle because I haven't wanted to use it again. Also, that stuff isn't cheap for the amount they recommended I use (15-20 pumps per day?).
> 
> I don't mind shampoo from Birchbox, though, as long as they give me enough to actually try. I like No. 4 a lot but would never pay what they ask for a full-sized bottle. I usually just use whatever is on sale at Ulta, I stock up when they have good GWPs and 20% discounts.


Loreal makes a cleansing conditioner that I like a lot more than Wen for significantly cheaper. I have very fine hair and it took me a few months to ween off of shampoo but I'll never go back. For the first time in my life I can actually skip washing. The idea is once t stop stripping hair your body stops compensating with oil. It worked for my teenage acne so I believed it.


----------



## ViciousT (Dec 6, 2014)

I really do NOT want box 40...


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Dec 6, 2014)

I picked the eyeliner.

I can get all, but two or three of the combos. They all look decent to me, but I'd love to get one with a lip stain or rouge


----------



## cosmickitten (Dec 6, 2014)

Thank you to whoever posted the box options for the Vasanti eye pencil! I'm super excited for this month's box.. I would be happy getting any of the boxes I saw for my PYS.

Question: Will Birchbox send you repeat samples if it's in a different variety? For example, I already received the Whish shave cream and Ruffian nail color in Hedgefund in previous boxes.. would I have a chance of getting those items again but in a different color or scent?


----------



## H_D (Dec 6, 2014)

cosmickitten said:


> Thank you to whoever posted the box options for the Vasanti eye pencil! I'm super excited for this month's box.. I would be happy getting any of the boxes I saw for my PYS.
> 
> Question: Will Birchbox send you repeat samples if it's in a different variety? For example, I already received the Whish shave cream and Ruffian nail color in Hedgefund in previous boxes.. would I have a chance of getting those items again but in a different color or scent?


Yes, you can get them again in different colors/scents. I've gotten about three different ruffian nail polishes over time and two different Whish shave cream scents. As long as they are different colors or scents they don't consider that a dupe. Unfortunately.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cluck Gable (Dec 6, 2014)

I hope I don't get box 4, 20,

I think I'm mostly hoping to avoid the No 4 shampoo and conditioner. I have plenty of shampoo and conditioner samples to try out as it is.

That said, boxes 13, 16, 17, 28, 39 look okay. Everything else is a bit of a snooze factor.

Am I drunk, or did I not see the rose gold eyeliner is m/any boxes? That seems strange?


----------



## cosmickitten (Dec 6, 2014)

H_D said:


> Yes, you can get them again in different colors/scents. I've gotten about three different ruffian nail polishes over time and two different Whish shave cream scents. As long as they are different colors or scents they don't consider that a dupe. Unfortunately.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ok thanks! I wouldn't mind getting the shaving cream again cause I really want the rest of the items in box #4. I recently added the Ruffian Crowdsourced collection as a free bonus to a Black Friday order so I'm hoping not to receive box #19 to prevent having two dupes of Delirium.


----------



## ViciousT (Dec 6, 2014)

H_D said:


> Yes, you can get them again in different colors/scents. I've gotten about three different ruffian nail polishes over time and two different Whish shave cream scents. As long as they are different colors or scents they don't consider that a dupe. Unfortunately.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This gives me hope to wish for box 19...that or 13....or...lol I want them all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 6, 2014)

Send me all of your gap cards people!! I will take them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And more they're real? Ugh. I mean, I do love this mascara but I'm

Seriously drowning in samples of it.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 6, 2014)

Clicky truck on both accounts now.  Just got the shipping e-mail overnight for the one where I chose the eyeliner.  Time to cancel and resub on the mascara account.  Still need to find a 100 point code I haven't used for the other account...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 6, 2014)

AngeBrooklyn said:


> It's so weird that so many of you don't have Gap stores nearby.  I never realized that they weren't omnipresent.  In NY, it's almost like a joke.  Within every 2 or 3 blocks, there's a Gap, Starbucks, Duane Reade, and Chase ATM.


We don't have a Starbucks in my town, either! (though you can drive 20 minutes and get to one, whereas driving to gap takes about an hour and a half).

Small crappy town woes.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 6, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Send me all of your gap cards people!! I will take them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And more they're real? Ugh. I mean, I do love this mascara but I'm
> 
> Seriously drowning in samples of it.


I mean, I can send you mine but they seem kind of worthless since they expire on the 31st and can't be combined? lol you'd have to make multiple small purchases to use them. SO SILLY. They should have made them stackable, or not expire so quickly!


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Dec 6, 2014)

did you guys see on fb that people are using that 10 dollar link for Gap and it says you dont have to be a birchbox subscriber? and she posted the site and said uhh hopefully the codes wont run out for people with birchbox. and bb has not erased it or commented on it, its just a code by email i guess. hmm


----------



## Audra Lenore (Dec 6, 2014)

Honestly, I kind of wish I picked a different sample. The lipstain boxes aren't the best.

I think for stuff I could use, I'd want box 40. Because the only thing I'd HATE to get from that box is the L &amp; B liner.

For stuff I could use and lots of points, I'd want 53. I almost hope I don't get 53 though, because that's a lot of Davines stuff... And what if I hate it? 

=_=;; I dunno. I want 40 or 53.


----------



## gingerneko (Dec 6, 2014)

Kelli said:


> Spoiler "7"


@whee. I swear, I've received a half-dozen of these in the past year from various sources.


----------



## artlover613 (Dec 6, 2014)

I haven't read all the comments but I just noticed my December box has populated. By going to "all samples" on the box page, then select the word "November" and go to the web address and change "/11" at the end of the string to "/12". Et voila!

I'm getting the Rose liner in box 34. I'm excited about the Acure lip gloss but the wrinkle cream and texturing stray will have to get passed to my M-i-L. Lol, thick hair and no wrinkles here. Going to have to check my profile.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Dec 6, 2014)

artlover613 said:


> I haven't read all the comments but I just noticed my December box has populated. By going to "all samples" on the box page, then select the word "November" and go to the web address and change "/11" at the end of the string to "/12". Et voila!


Great catch!

Looks like I'm getting box 22.

Edited to remove possible spoilers.


----------



## casey anne (Dec 6, 2014)

Man oh man, if this holds true, I am getting the punishment box to end all punishment boxes - Coola, Tocca hand cream, Real Chemistry peel, English Laundry perfume and Lord &amp; Berry eye pencil. Yes, I LOVE the Real Chemistry peel.

Edited to say that it looks like you CANNOT review for points yet.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Dec 6, 2014)

artlover613 said:


> I haven't read all the comments but I just noticed my December box has populated. By going to "all samples" on the box page, then select the word "November" and go to the web address and change "/11" at the end of the string to "/12". Et voila!


Nice job!  I had to peek at mine.  Here's what was showing:

Manna Kadar lip stain - my PYS this month

SeaRx face &amp; body scrub - I'll try it.

English Laundry perfume - Not sure.

Mirenesse mascara  - I'll add it to my growing pile of mascara.

And the 3 Davines products that I was really hoping NOT to get this month.

Not horrible and not great either.  At least I'll get 70 points with reviews.


----------



## ang3445 (Dec 6, 2014)

Does anyone have a link to the page from which I can do this?? The box pages I was looking at earlier don't have an "all samples" link.  This is my first box so maybe that's why??  Or maybe it's just because I am new to the birchbox site and haven't gotten the hang of it yet.  Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## liilak (Dec 6, 2014)

Oh boo, it looks like I'll be getting the Yu Be lotion and Essential Elements wake up gel in both my boxes, along with the Coola tinted SPF in the other (talk about a filler product for December).  Oh well at least one is a 7 item box.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 6, 2014)

@@artlover613

Thanks for the cheat.  But ugh not feeling this box at all!  Ooh but it is a 6 item box so score there.  I thought I got the No 4 before (and I did on my other account) but on this account I got it previously in volumizing.  





@@jumpnshout5 This thread has spoilers in it so no need to use tags or worry about spoilers.  Since it is in the title that is warning for anyone who visits the thread may contain spoilers!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 6, 2014)

ang3445 said:


> Does anyone have a link to the page from which I can do this?? The box pages I was looking at earlier don't have an "all samples" link.  This is my first box so maybe that's why??  Or maybe it's just because I am new to the birchbox site and haven't gotten the hang of it yet.  Any help would be appreciated!


https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/2014/12

Box four for me!  Seven items -- even tho two of them are probably foils.  It also has two PYS items.  I picked the MK lippie.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 6, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I mean, I can send you mine but they seem kind of worthless since they expire on the 31st and can't be combined? lol you'd have to make multiple small purchases to use them. SO SILLY. They should have made them stackable, or not expire so quickly!


I was going to make multiple small purchases like their lip balm or some socks! But it does specifically say gap branded merchandise... Does this mean it will only work on sweatshirts that say GAP across the front which I didn't know we're still in demand?

I don't mind taking the risk!


----------



## artlover613 (Dec 6, 2014)

ang3445 said:


> Does anyone have a link to the page from which I can do this?? The box pages I was looking at earlier don't have an "all samples" link. This is my first box so maybe that's why?? Or maybe it's just because I am new to the birchbox site and haven't gotten the hang of it yet. Any help would be appreciated!


When you are logged into your account, it is this

https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/2014/12

Hope it works!


----------



## lovepink (Dec 6, 2014)

Ugh was able to check my second account even though no tracking.  




Birchbox must have had me on the naughty list this year.  I hate the smell of the Yu-be it makes me ill.  

Sorry to be a Debbie Downer must need more coffee this am!  At least this will get me to 300 points so yay for money off!


----------



## graquarius (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi girls!

 
I'm new to posting on this forum, but I've been following your posts for months now. Absolutely great catch!!! I've been logging into birchbox non stop to see if the contents uploaded for BB Man but no luck until this trick!  I was able to see both BB Man and my box for this month and I got my DREAM box - Box #3! Really hope that is really going to be my box and not just a random link that shows up when you change the month.
 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2014/december-2014-bb3


----------



## ViciousT (Dec 6, 2014)

Box 40...the only one I didn't want...love and hate this new cheat at the same time :/


----------



## artlover613 (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm not getting the special curated box I reserved on my main account, but it does have the nail polish and a Borgehese mascara. I'll actually be fine with that if it is full size. Does anyone know how big it is? I was all excited about the Davines like someone had mentioned -because of the packaging and I like Davines- BUT, since I have super think hair that may not have been the best match for me anyway. This may all work out okay.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 6, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> I was going to make multiple small purchases like their lip balm or some socks! But it does specifically say gap branded merchandise... Does this mean it will only work on sweatshirts that say GAP across the front which I didn't know we're still in demand?
> 
> I don't mind taking the risk!


ha, message me your email address and I'll forward them both to you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## artlover613 (Dec 6, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> I was going to make multiple small purchases like their lip balm or some socks! But it does specifically say gap branded merchandise... Does this mean it will only work on sweatshirts that say GAP across the front which I didn't know we're still in demand?
> 
> I don't mind taking the risk!


One holiday they sold Converse and Red items so it probably just means Gap-labeled items, so pretty much anything in the store would be eligible. I've seen that exclusion before and that's what it referred to.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 6, 2014)

Is there a December trade thread yet?

Didn't see one so I made one!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/135209-birchbox-december-2014-swaps/


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 6, 2014)

graquarius said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> I'm new to posting on this forum, but I've been following your posts for months now. Absolutely great catch!!! I've been logging into birchbox non stop to see if the contents uploaded for BB Man but no luck until this trick! I was able to see both BB Man and my box for this month and I got my DREAM box - Box #3! Really hope that is really going to be my box and not just a random link that shows up when you change the month.
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2014/december-2014-bb3


This is my mom's box. Can't believe I'm, errr, we're getting boxes 3 and 4. That's 14 items!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 6, 2014)

Ooh, it looks like I'll be getting a pretty great box for me!




The Yu-be, I've had about a million samples of and it's boring, but whatever.

The Sumita brow pencil is something I can use. I do next to nothing with my brows and need to step up my game. Hope I get the light shade.

The Manna Kadar I picked, and still looks pretty.

The Rusk texture spray is a hair product I can actually appreciate! I've been wearing my hair messy wavy a lot and that should be nice.

The Cuppa Cuppa - SUPER pumped, regretted not picking it last month.

Overall, given the option, I would swap out the yube for something else, but it will still be used and I think I'll be happy with this box.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm pissed. I selected and got a confirmation for the rose gold eyeliner on one account and it's not there. I'm not trying to go through the cuppa cuppa drama all over again, smh. I'm not letting birchbox know until the 10th so they won't know about us sneaking the link, and just in case the box isn't 100% loaded.

No more PYS for me on this account. Too many broken promises. I paid before the PYS took place (back on November 12)


----------



## graquarius (Dec 6, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> This is my mom's box. Can't believe I'm, errr, we're getting boxes 3 and 4. That's 14 items!!


Amazing! Box 3 is the best - it has the brush and even the laura mercier tinted moisturizer. Over the moon here  :lol:    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Dec 6, 2014)

Awesome find artlover613!

Not a bad box I can't wait to have it!

Liner (my PYS),

Juara turmeric mask: I want to try this, I heard turmeric is great in masks so I'm happy to try it.

W3ll people highlighter: excited to try it

Davines plumping: BB loves to send me shampoo and conditioner. I have thick hair so I'm not sure if this would be bad for me? Anyone know if it would be bad to put a product for thin hair like this one on thick long straight hair?


----------



## wadedl (Dec 6, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> Nice job! I had to peek at mine. Here's what was showing:
> 
> Manna Kadar lip stain - my PYS this month
> 
> ...


Same box and my hair does not need "plumping". So many boxes I would have preferred.


----------



## Audra Lenore (Dec 6, 2014)

Darn it. I'm not getting either box that I wanted.

I'm getting the one with the:

-Number 4 Hydrating Shampoo (It's hydrating. It's gonna make my hair oily. I'm okay with trying it though, whatever.)

-Number 4 Hydrating Conditioner. (Again. Same as above.)

-Embryolisse Cream. (I'm glad this isn't just a day cream. I'll use this at night.)

-L &amp; B Liner (FUUUUUUUUUU. I can seriously not escape this crapola.)

-Manna Kadar (My PYS)

-Rusk Texture Spray. (Ugh. No.)

Can anyone tell me whether or not the Number 4 stuff is good?


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 6, 2014)

nc42 said:


> I'm pissed. I selected and got a confirmation for the rose gold eyeliner on one account and it's not there. I'm not trying to go through the cuppa cuppa drama all over again, smh. I'm not letting birchbox know until the 10th so they won't know about us sneaking the link, and just in case the box isn't 100% loaded.
> 
> No more PYS for me on this account. Too many broken promises. I paid before the PYS took place (back on November 12)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I picked the eyeliner as well, and my account is showing the same box that yours is. So fingers crossed that the box just isn't 100% loaded.


----------



## Dashery (Dec 6, 2014)

Meeeeh. BB is just determined to give me all of the Davines products until I accept defeat and like them.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 6, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> ha, message me your email address and I'll forward them both to you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks!' I'll take as many unwanted Gap GCs as I can get!


----------



## ang3445 (Dec 6, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/2014/12
> 
> Box four for me!  Seven items -- even tho two of them are probably foils.  It also has two PYS items.  I picked the MK lippie.


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## onelilspark (Dec 6, 2014)

Looks like I'm getting box 32: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2014/december-2014-bb32

Pretty happy! No Davines for me - I definitely don't need replumping anything, even if the packaging is pretty, lol.


----------



## ang3445 (Dec 6, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> I was going to make multiple small purchases like their lip balm or some socks! But it does specifically say gap branded merchandise... Does this mean it will only work on sweatshirts that say GAP across the front which I didn't know we're still in demand?
> 
> I don't mind taking the risk!


I'm a little behind on the thread right now and not sure if anyone else answered, so...  No, it just means that it has to say Gap on the label.  Sometimes Gap and its family of brands carry novelty items from other brands.  For example, Banana Republic sells Spanx and Old Navy carries Ty brand plush toys.  I haven't been in Gap in awhile, so I don't know what their outside brand partnerships are currently, but they generally only carry a few of these items here and there, so your coupon should work on pretty much anything in the store.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 6, 2014)

AlleeCatt said:


> Darn it. I'm not getting either box that I wanted.
> 
> I'm getting the one with the:
> 
> ...


I love the Number 4 volumizing shampoo and conditioner.  I am not sure if I've tried the hydrating yet.


----------



## KatieKat (Dec 6, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Ooh, it looks like I'll be getting a pretty great box for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't pick a sample this month and this is what my account is showing too!


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 6, 2014)

I tried that trick, and my box isn't loading at all yet. It just brings up a December banner with nothing under it. Anyone else? I picked the eyeliner.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 6, 2014)

I was able to see one of my boxes.  I'm getting:

Embryolisse cream (not sure, will probably try it)

Eyeliner PYS (Yay!)

Manna Kadar (I'm excited for any lip products)

Rusk texturizing spray  (I probably don't need hair stuff but I'm always looking for an HG hair product)

Cuppa Cuppa mask (almost tried to get this last month so excited to try)

Overall a good box for me.  I can't wait to see the second box.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 6, 2014)

snapdragon said:


> I tried that trick, and my box isn't loading at all yet. It just brings up a December banner with nothing under it. Anyone else? I picked the eyeliner.


That was the case fo rme last month, when everyone else could see theirs. Any chance you were billed late? If not, they just might not have all of them loaded yet.


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 6, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> That was the case fo rme last month, when everyone else could see theirs. Any chance you were billed late? If not, they just might not have all of them loaded yet.


I don't think so... I'm in the middle of a one year subscription. Oh well. I should just wait and be surprised anyway!


----------



## ang3445 (Dec 6, 2014)

Overall, I'm pretty excited about my first box!  Thanks to everyone who helped with the links!

I'll be receiving:

- Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator:  I love facial scrubs and masks.  I originally wanted Cuppa Cuppa, but this sounds like it will be great!

- Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream:  I'm cheap and lazy and usually use conditioner or just water to shave my legs, but I've heard good things about this, so we'll see.

- Cynthia Rowley Lip Stain:  I've been debating purchasing this in Dahlia.  If the one in my box is Dahlia, I'll be over the moon excited!!

- Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Oil:  I've been noticing how dry and sad my ends have become from all the blow drying and straightening I've been doing lately, so this is kind of a need at the moment.

- Mirenesse Mascara:  So I'm not thrilled to be receiving mascara because I am also receiving mascara from ipsy this month, but I do know that it will get used, so that's always a plus!

Not a bad way to start off with Birchbox for me.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DoubleShot (Dec 6, 2014)

Soooo, I'm back after a long hiatus from the internet. *waves* 

I signed up for Birchbox back in April I believe, and this month I'll be getting a rocking box! 

I selected the Vasanti Rose Gold Eyeliner, along with

-Embryolisse, I've been wanting to try this even though I have oily skin, so I ain't mad.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

-Manna Kadar Lipgloss, super excited to get this too, as I almost picked it for PYS! 

-Rusk Texture Spray, love the sample size. Very convenient for my purse and touch ups

-Cuppa Cuppa mask, thrilled to get this too as I missed out last month and I've been on a mask kick lately. 

I'll have to get back into the trading thread. I was really hoping to get the Mirenesse lips this go around. It's good to be back.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 6, 2014)

@@ang3445 I love the Visanti! It's a major favorite for me!


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Dec 6, 2014)

lovepink said:


> @@artlover613
> 
> Thanks for the cheat.  But ugh not feeling this box at all!  Ooh but it is a 6 item box so score there.  I thought I got the No 4 before (and I did on my other account) but on this account I got it previously in volumizing.
> 
> ...


Ah, good point. Silly me. I'm a little slow today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here's what I am getting:

 




Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream 5,656$16.00



 



SeaRX Anti-Wrinkle Facial Lift Treatment Serum 3
$34.00
Ships Free



 



Manna Kadar Lip Locked$24.00

More Options Available


 



W3LL PEOPLE Bio Brightener Stick 5$33.00



 



Klorane Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk – Natural Tint 1,017
$19.50
 
Kind of disappointed in yet another dry shampoo and wrinkle serum. I know it's never to early to start with the aging products, but what "20 year old" want that, ha ha. I never use dry shampoos, ever. And always seem to get them. Blah. But excited over the 2 PYS items I am getting and the Yu-Be. I may be in the minority, but I love that stuff. Unfortunately it will probably be like the super tiny sample Sephora gives out which is good for only one use. Oh well.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 6, 2014)

Oooh, thanks for the cheat! Looks like I will be receiving:

Box 1 (non PYS): Amika Dry Shampoo, W3LL People Brightener Stick, Yu-be Moisturizer, L&amp;B eyeliner (yuck), Miss Jessie's Jelly Soft Curls, Sea RX Scrub. 

Box 2 (PYS-Manna Kadar): English Laundry for her, [SIZE=13.63636302948px]Sea RX Scrub, Mirenesse Mascara, Manna Kadar Lip Locked, Davines Replumping Shampoo, Conditioner and Superactive (not sure how I feel about that. Seven samples, yay, but I have really thick hair and I'm not sure I need replumping, lol).[/SIZE]

The cheat also works on BB Man if you'd like to know what you're getting there.


----------



## lyncaf (Dec 6, 2014)

Aw, my box is one of the few options in which nothing particularly interests me. I really don't understand why I never get interesting makeup items. I just went back and changed my profile to remove the check next to "classic" (I had all three options selected). Maybe that will help? Also, I am getting the tinted Coola stuff, and face makeup products like that are almost always too dark, so I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## Kelli (Dec 6, 2014)

Gah. I had a whole write up of what was in both my boxes and BAM. Gone.

Both boxes are booorrrriiiinnnng. There were so many exciting combos, so it's a bit disappointing...but both boxes have useful things, so it's fine. There is one overlapping product.

 I think I am a bit more excited about my second box...it has the No 4 shampoo and conditioner, does anyone know if those are foils or bottles/tubes? If they aren't foils, that box really wins for me.

Box 1 has the eyeliner PYS, Dr Jart BB, wrinkle cream, acure gloss &amp; rusk texture spray.

Box 2 has the Manna Kadar PYS, No 4 Sh/Cond, Embryolisse, Lord &amp; Berry liner and Rusk Texture Spray.

I guess atleast now that I have gotten the L&amp;B liner on that account I don't have to worry about getting it again LOL (though, with my luck, it will be on acct 1 next month!)

The Embryolisse description sounds really nice! So, I think the Manna &amp; the Embryolisse are what I'm most excited about (I picked the rose gold liner for the one account and I am just a bit worried how it will show on my skin tone, so not quite as excited for that, but still happy to be getting it).


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 6, 2014)

The number 4 shampoo is a mini bottle while the conditioner is a foil.


----------



## Kelli (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks @

That's kind of funny, I guess I am half as excited about it then haha.


----------



## girlwithclass (Dec 6, 2014)

nc42 said:


> I'm pissed. I selected and got a confirmation for the rose gold eyeliner on one account and it's not there. I'm not trying to go through the cuppa cuppa drama all over again, smh. I'm not letting birchbox know until the 10th so they won't know about us sneaking the link, and just in case the box isn't 100% loaded.
> 
> No more PYS for me on this account. Too many broken promises. I paid before the PYS took place (back on November 12)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I also selected the eyeliner and received confirmation but my box page shows:

Ojon rare blend oil Moisture Therapy

SeaRX Anti-Wrinkle... Serum

Lord &amp; Berry Paillettes Eye Pencil

Manna Kadar Lip Locked

RUSK Texture Spray

Ugh. That was the sample I was most looking forward to.. and this box is like the absolute worst combo (for me). I really hope they fix this. I've had so many problems with Birchbox lately and though they generally go above and beyond to fix everything.. It's getting old. -.-


----------



## Toby Burke (Dec 6, 2014)

Box 42 is the one box with my PYS I didn't want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girlwithclass (Dec 6, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> I'm getting this box (42) the one box with my PYS I didn't want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm convinced this is the worst possible box combination they put together this month. &gt;.&lt;

It may just feel this way because I'm highly irritated right now. But seriously, the itty bitty L&amp;B liner does not even come close to being an acceptable replacement to the Vasanti rose gold liner I chose. I mean, c'mon :/ ..between Ipsy and Birchbox I am so tired of receiving these things! lol


----------



## liilak (Dec 6, 2014)

Don't worry the Coola is very sheer and light.



lyncaf said:


> Aw, my box is one of the few options in which nothing particularly interests me. I really don't understand why I never get interesting makeup items. I just went back and changed my profile to remove the check next to "classic" (I had all three options selected). Maybe that will help? Also, I am getting the tinted Coola stuff, and face makeup products like that are almost always too dark, so I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 6, 2014)

Fun cheat, thanks!  I lack the patience to look at all the boxes and figure out which numbers my boxes are but I am getting:

Box 1:
- Vasanti Kajal Extreme Eye Pencil:  OK.  I have a ton of eyeliners but ok.

- Juara Turmeric Radiance Mask: Sounds good, I'd like to be radiant.

- W3LL People Stick: My PYS

- Acure organics Facial Cleanser with Argan Oil:  Sounds good, love Argan Oil.

- Davines Replumping Shampoo: Love Davines

- Davines Replumping Conditioner:  Still love Davines

- Davines Replumping Superactive:  Yup.

Overall: Happy!  7 items!  No dry shampoo or perfume or shaving cream or lippy.  Yay!

Box 2:

- Number 4 Shampoo:  Sounds good.  Always need shampoo!

- Number 4 conditioner: Sounds good.
- Embryolaisse Lait-Creme Concentrate Miracle Cram:  Oooh!  Sounds awesome!
- Lord &amp; Berry Paillettes eye pencil.  Le sigh.  But I can gift.

- Manna Kadar:  My PYS
- Rusk Texture Spray:  OK.  I have a lot of hair samples waiting to be used, but this looks good.
Overall: Happy!  6 products including a face cream which I always need.  Yay!

Great!  I'm happy with both BBs and my son's BB Man and while we're at it, SS this month, PS this month, and my wantable accessory was great.  Me= happy little sub box junkie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maramaow (Dec 6, 2014)

box one is this one

- Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator:

- Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream

- Cynthia Rowley Lip Stain:

- Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Oil: 

- Mirenesse Mascara:

which is awesome but my second one suuuucks for me at least.

COOLA Tinted Matte SPF 30 for Face
TOCCA Crema da Mano Luxe - Hand Cream

Real Chemistry Luminous 3-Minute Peel

English Laundry Signature for Her
Lord &amp; Berry Paillettes Eye Pencil

hopefully i like english laundry cause thats the only thing in this box i care about, having already tried the tocca cream.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 6, 2014)

maramaow said:


> box one is this one
> 
> - Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator:
> 
> ...


I really love the English Laundry and really wish I was getting it. It's a sweet scent, similar but not identical to Pink Sugar (but a bit more grown up, or something).


----------



## Boadicea (Dec 6, 2014)

I hope these are really the boxes we get! 

- Cuppa Cuppa Mask (missed in Nov by subbing later in month)

- Davines Replumping Superactive

- Davines Shampoo

- Davines Conditioner 

- W3LL People Bio Brightener Stick (my pick)

- Mirenesse Lip Rouge

- English Laundry perfume sample


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 6, 2014)

My boxes were boring but I got all of the things I wanted between the two of them-both my pys choices came through, one box has the davines, the other has the lip rouge. I can't think of anything I was dying to try that I am not getting.


----------



## maramaow (Dec 6, 2014)

yeah from the description english laundry seems up my alley :3 hope the "spicy" note comes through


----------



## okiecat (Dec 6, 2014)

My birthday is the 19th and I was hoping for box 19! It's my lucky month!!

Awesome find!!


----------



## LabiosRojos (Dec 6, 2014)

I also selected the Rose Gold Liner and its not there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Are you ladies sure those boxes are correct?


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 6, 2014)

Nothing bothers me more than when my main account doesn't update until way later than everyone elses. No matter how many times I contact them about it, it never changes.

My page doesn't populate until well after the 10th...usually the 14th or 15th. I can't use the recent cheat to see anything- just see the the december banner. Why does that account hate me so much?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My second account (mom's account) is populating though, and I think she's going to love her box...so at least there's that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Toby Burke (Dec 6, 2014)

Are these really the boxes we're getting? They don't have the review for points link.

Maybe this is wishful thinking but I will definitely check again after the 10th


----------



## DoubleShot (Dec 6, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> Are these really the boxes we're getting? They don't have the review for points link.
> 
> Maybe this is wishful thinking but I will definitely check again after the 10th


I don't believe you'll be able to review for points until after the tenth. The review window is still open for November.


----------



## Jen51 (Dec 6, 2014)

I also picked the rose gold eyeliner  and it's not showing in my box.  I'm getting:

Whish Shave Crave

Embryolisse

Rusk Texturing Spray

Acure Organics sensitive facial cleanser

Jouer Lip Gloss 

I like the lip gloss....  I'm really disappointed about the eyeliner not being in there though.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 6, 2014)

I am getting







 Dr. Jart+ Black Label Detox BB Beauty Balm








 Vasanti Kajal Extreme Intense Eye Pencil (My PYS choice - can't wait to try it!)






SeaRX Anti-Wrinkle Facial Lift Treatment Serum





RUSK® Texture Spray 8 oz  ( thank you birchbox for sending me a hair product that is suitable for my hair type!!)






Acure Organics Lip Lush  I like Acure Organics so I am interested in this!  Any of the colors are nice - I hope for a deeper shade.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Dec 6, 2014)

either they messed up or this trick didnt work for me, i picked lip gloss for pys and its showing im getting this box


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 6, 2014)

I am getting the 3 Laura Mercier items!  I think its Box 3 which was my first choice!


----------



## IMDawnP (Dec 6, 2014)

artlover613 said:


> I haven't read all the comments but I just noticed my December box has populated. By going to "all samples" on the box page, then select the word "November" and go to the web address and change "/11" at the end of the string to "/12". Et voila!
> 
> I'm getting the Rose liner in box 34. I'm excited about the Acure lip gloss but the wrinkle cream and texturing stray will have to get passed to my M-i-L. Lol, thick hair and no wrinkles here. Going to have to check my profile.


I really hope this trick is correct because if it is I am not getting shampoo/conditioner and I am getting the box (30) I wanted the most:

-Embryolisse

-Visanti (my PYS)

-Manna Kadar (was my 2nd coice for PYS)

-Rusk Texture Spray (never tried but I use texture spray 5-6 times a week)

-Cuppa Cuppa

I guess Birchbox wants my financial support. I would have been thrilled with Box 34 as well but I've already received that Dr. Jart (love).


----------



## Lynn Haller (Dec 6, 2014)

It is showing me as getting a welcome box for December.  I did gift myself a subscription to get some extra points, but I had already been a subscriber and picked the eyeliner.  So, would they change it to a welcome box and not send me the PYS?  I thought I would get 2 boxes, the one where I chose and the one that was "gifted" which would be the welcome box.  Is there a possibility that I will get another box with my sample choice in it?


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Dec 6, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> It is showing me as getting a welcome box for December.  I did gift myself a subscription to get some extra points, but I had already been a subscriber and picked the eyeliner.  So, would they change it to a welcome box and not send me the PYS?  I thought I would get 2 boxes, the one where I chose and the one that was "gifted" which would be the welcome box.  Is there a possibility that I will get another box with my sample choice in it?


i dont think this trick applies to some of us, because that would be way too many people that arent getting sample choices and yours just sounds way off lol so maybe its just a thing that works for some but not all of us


----------



## artlover613 (Dec 6, 2014)

Someone posted about this trick last month because some boxes didn't populate on the new website on the 10th like they were supposed to. It's like a force populate. I used it last month on the 10th when my November box didn't open, and I used it on the December men's box before it populated on Dec. 1st. It's still early and every item may not be in the box yet so don't anyone get too upset. And as someone mention above - review windows have always been from the 10th -10th of the month. So don't go doing reviews before your box even ships since it won't give you points yet.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 6, 2014)

LabiosRojos said:


> I also selected the Rose Gold Liner and its not there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Are you ladies sure those boxes are correct?


Well, both of my boxes show the mascara.  I only picked it for the second box.  Thing is, I like both of the boxes I seem to be getting.  However, I also chose the rose gold liner on one account and it's not showing up.  I'll just wait until the box shows up at my condo, then e-mail Birchbox with the screenshots of confirmations/etc. that I took and either get the liner shipped separately or get some points.  It's all good!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 6, 2014)

Hmmm so, on the bright side I am only getting ONE dupe across all three accounts. 

BUT I'm not getting the sample I picked. At least according to these boxes. 

Account 1:
Essentiel Elements Wake Up Rosemary Shower Gel
Mirenesse Mattfinity Lip Rouge
W3LL PEOPLE Bio Brightener Stick
Klorane Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk – Natural Tint
Acure Organics Sensitive Facial Cleanser Argan Oil + Probiotic
 
Account 2: This is the one I picked the Vasanti liner on (and did Birchbox Plus).
Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream
Sumita Brown Pencil
Manna Kadar Lip Locked
RUSK Texture Spray
Royal Apothic Cuppa Cuppa Firming Tea Treatment Mask
 
Account 3:
Sumbody Salt Scrub Bonbon Set
Color Club Art Duo Pen
W3LL PEOPLE Bio Brightener Stick
Acure Organics Lip Lush
Davines Replumping Shampoo
Davines Replumping Conditioner
Davines Replumping Superactive


----------



## cari12 (Dec 6, 2014)

If my boxes are correct I'm getting all 4 PYS choices. I picked the rose gold liner on my main account, but that box also has the Manna Kadar and on my second box I picked the brightener but it also has the mascara. 

Only dupes between the two are the Davines trio which isn't so bad since I'm highly intrigued by the re-plumping stuff and the shampoo &amp; conditioner are foils.


----------



## cari12 (Dec 6, 2014)

My boxes:

Account 1:

1. Ruffian in Delirious (SUPER excited about this, it's the only color of the trio I never got - I have like 3 of the orange and 2 of the green, however)

2. Vasanti Rose Gold Liner (PYS choice)

3. SeaRX anti-wrinkle cream

4. Manna Kadar 

5-7. Davines Replumping trio 

Account 2.

1. Mirenesse Mascara

2. Juara Turmeric mask

3. Well People Brightener Stick (PYS choice)

4-6. Davines Replumping trio

Not a bad month!


----------



## SaraP (Dec 6, 2014)

@@artlover613 Thank you!!!!! Not the best box for me, but at least I get to review 6 items. Next time I will do the PYS.

#4 Shampoo and Conditioner

Vasanti Face Rejuvenator

Beauty Protector

Mirenesse Lip Rouge

W3ll People Brightener stick

Is there a way to opt out of hair product? I keep getting it...


----------



## MessyJesi (Dec 6, 2014)

Account 1 which is a yearly starting this month and the pys was the vasanti:

yube skin cream, amika mask, vasanti, rosemary shower gel, and klorane dry shampoo.

Account 2 is just a temporary thing I meant to cancel but didn't. I picked the brightener stick.

Rosemary shower gel, mirinesse lip rouge, brightener stick, klorane dry shampoo, acure facial cleanser.

2 duplicates. Oh well. Not too entirely enthused about this month.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Dec 6, 2014)

The App already shows the December box. One of my accounts shows the curated box the other a welcome box. I gifted my other subscription to myself last month and it seems like I did get two boxes, a welcome and the regular one so I hope it shows up. It should I was charged for it. I use a different card for each account and both cards show the regular charge. It's just weird because the welcome also contains samples I have already received.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 6, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> The App already shows the December box. One of my accounts shows the curated box the other a welcome box. I gifted my other subscription to myself last month and it seems like I did get two boxes, a welcome and the regular one so I hope it shows up. It should I was charged for it. I use a different card for each account and both cards show the regular charge. It's just weird because the welcome also contains samples I have already received.


Yep.  Just logged into the app and it shows the same box that I saw when I did the forced update.

Acct 1 No 4 Hydrating Shamp &amp; Cond, Embryolisse, lord &amp; berry eyeliner, manna kadar lippie my PYS, and rusk texture spray

Acct 2 Yu-be, Amika mask, Vasanti eyeliner my PYS, Essential elements body wash

klorane dry shampoo natural tint


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 6, 2014)

cari12 said:


> My boxes:
> 
> Account 1:
> 
> ...


The box it shows for your Account 1 is the one that's populating on my account that I chose the eyeliner as my PYS. I am excited about the Ruffian Delirium eventhough I already have it. Their polishes are amazing and it's full-size (they only make 1 size).


----------



## bliss10977 (Dec 6, 2014)

The app is showing the same box for me too:vasanti liner, seaRx, acure lip, dr jart bb, and rusk spray. I'm totally bummed that I'm not getting the Davines replumping, because my flat hair desperately needs it. But the box is okay otherwise.


----------



## casey anne (Dec 6, 2014)

The app is not showing my punishment box so here's hoping that was just a mistake!!


----------



## shelbyisace (Dec 6, 2014)

After checking the hard link for this month, looks like so far I'm getting:

Embryolisse Lait-Creme Concentre

Vasanti Kajal Extreme Intense Eye Pencil (After two months it looks like I'll actually get my PYS!)

Manna Kadar Lip Locked

RUSK Texture Spray

Cuppa Cuppa Mask (The irony! Had to jump through hoops to get this sample sent to me last month. Guess that means it doesn't count towards a dupe.)


----------



## H_D (Dec 6, 2014)

I hope that isn't true about the changing the link because the one that I chose the rose gold eyeliner is NOT showing a rose gold eyeliner but that stupid mascara which I do NOT want!

If these are true, here is what I am getting:

OMG, more hair products! And shampoo and conditioner which I know I've gotten before

On my box I picked the rose gold liner,

-No. 4 hydrating shampoo

-No.4 hydrating conditioner

-Beauty and protect hair oil

-Ruffian nailpolist (ugh, again. I don't wear polish, have a million of these from BB)

-Mirenesse mascara which I don't like HENCE THE REASON I DIDN'T PICK IT

Box 2, no PYS (only 5 sample, boo):

-Borgehse splendor brightening makeup (I don't remember seeing this in a box?)

-same Beauty and protect oil as the other box

-Mirenesse lip rouge (yay)

-cuppa cuppa firming tea mask (boo, I don't use masks)

-Camille beckman body butter in tuscan honey (I like it okay)


----------



## H_D (Dec 6, 2014)

So some of us that DID pick the eyeliner aren't getting it and others who didn't are?? Doesn't make sense.


----------



## Lilith McKee (Dec 6, 2014)

Looks like I am getting:

Box: 19

*Ruffian Nail Lacquer* - always love to try a new polish

*Vasanti Pencil* (my PYS this month)

*SeaRx Moisturizing Anti-Wrinkle Face Cream* - I am willing to try anything my face has been so dry with the change in weather!

*Manna Kadar Lip Locked* - Woohoo a lipgloss too! (I am a lipgloss addict)

*Davines Replumpling Shampoo*

*Davines Replumping Conditioner*

*Davines Replumping Superactive*- I love trying out new hair products so YAY

Box: 48

*Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream* - I hate the scent of this stuff but will definitely help with my occasional dry elbows (ick).

*Dr. Jart+ Black Label Detox BB* - This is my favorite BB cream ever, I will keep this small sample on hand when I travel to Disney this month.

*Miss Jessie's Original Jelly Soft Curls* - I love the Pillow Curls (my HG) so it will be fun to give this a shot.

*Amika Perk Up Dry Shampoo *- Love dry shampoo!

*SeaRx Anti Wrinkle Facial Lift* Treatment Serum 

*Mirenesse Mattfinity Lip Rouge* - OMG!  Totally excited over this one, really hope it isn't too drying tho.

All in all I am extremely happy with these two boxes that are on the way.  Everything in my boxes are usable for me this time around which makes me very pleased.


----------



## Burnsidesk (Dec 6, 2014)

I can't believe my box has 5 samples including the yu-be that's worse than a purfume sample to me. Praying the box page isn't done yet lol


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 6, 2014)

OH WOW

thanks for the trick lol!

So my first box:

Yube (... ugh I hate Yube)

SeaRX Anti Wrinkle Facial Lift Treatment Serum

Manna Kadar Lip Locked

Well People Brightening stick (PYS)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Klorane Dry Shampoo (with tint.. weird but okay!)

Second box:

Yube (seriously that's my dupe? ugh)

Sumita Brow pencil (I never liked this brand, the liners always suck so.. great)

Manna Kadar Lip Locked (not mad this is a dupe too, I love things like this)

Rusk Texture spray (I got this recently in my Allure box, I have heard good things I haven't tried it yet, so yay)

Royal Apothic Mask (Tried this last month, love this mask, so excited!)

* I did pick the rose gold liner, so... I guess I didn't get it with my box ?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *


----------



## H_D (Dec 6, 2014)

Burnsidesk said:


> I can't believe my box has 5 samples including the yu-be that's worse than a purfume sample to me. Praying the box page isn't done yet lol


LOL, I got only 5 as well but at least one isn't the yu-be. What next, the band aids or plastic zip lock baggies again (both which I actually liked, lol, just not as one of my main picks!).


----------



## Toby Burke (Dec 6, 2014)

my dream box for my PYS :

Yube

Sumita Brow pencil

Manna Kadar Lip Locked

Rusk Texture spray

Royal Apothic Mask

Unfortunately, I got box 42  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sstich79 (Dec 6, 2014)

Are you guys able to do this track on your phones? I looked at both the app and the mobile website, and can't get it to work. :-(


----------



## snl (Dec 6, 2014)

Looks like I'm Box 19, which is a good box. I really wanted to try the Mirenesse Mattfinity though and I don't really need volume for my hair, but I do like the Davines I've sampled before. Who knows, maybe I'll actually try and swap.


----------



## tamberella (Dec 6, 2014)

I love this cheat....Yea!!! I'm getting box 19 which was one of 2 that I wanted.

I also thought I would share with you guys my "wonderful" experience at the Gap Store today.  When I got to the store, they were having a 40% off everything in the store sale and I thought great I can score an even better deal on something than I originally thought.  So I looked around and tried to find something to buy for my husband and he needed a belt so I found his size and went to the register.  The guy there rang it up and I gave him the coupon and he tried to key it in and it didn't work.  So after trying it a couple of times he asked the manager for help and he had no idea what the coupon even was.  I explained it was from Birchbox and he had no idea what that was so I showed him the email on my phone.  He read the fine print and said the coupon could not be used because of the 40% off sale.  So beware, you can not use it if they are having any other sale going on at that time. After looking at the prices in there, this coupon seems like more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## Beckilg (Dec 6, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> Are you guys able to do this track on your phones? I looked at both the app and the mobile website, and can't get it to work. :-(


 I haven't been able to figure out how on mobile.


----------



## gingerneko (Dec 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am getting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm getting this same box. I don't really use these sprays, so mine'll go into the donation box for the holidays, probably. The serum isn't going to do much for me -- I already have a regimen I'm happy with. The rest, though... it's all good. Since I'm usually the person getting the 6- and 7-item boxes, I can't complain.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChemLady (Dec 6, 2014)

tamberella said:


> I love this cheat....Yea!!! I'm getting box 19 which was one of 2 that I wanted.
> 
> I also thought I would share with you guys my "wonderful" experience at the Gap Store today.  When I got to the store, they were having a 40% off everything in the store sale and I thought great I can score an even better deal on something than I originally thought.  So I looked around and tried to find something to buy for my husband and he needed a belt so I found his size and went to the register.  The guy there rang it up and I gave him the coupon and he tried to key it in and it didn't work.  So after trying it a couple of times he asked the manager for help and he had no idea what the coupon even was.  I explained it was from Birchbox and he had no idea what that was so I showed him the email on my phone.  He read the fine print and said the coupon could not be used because of the 40% off sale.  So beware, you can not use it if they are having any other sale going on at that time. After looking at the prices in there, this coupon seems like more trouble than it's worth.


Huh. I was about to use mine just fine today (with the sale)


----------



## H_D (Dec 6, 2014)

tamberella said:


> I love this cheat....Yea!!! I'm getting box 19 which was one of 2 that I wanted.
> 
> I also thought I would share with you guys my "wonderful" experience at the Gap Store today.  When I got to the store, they were having a 40% off everything in the store sale and I thought great I can score an even better deal on something than I originally thought.  So I looked around and tried to find something to buy for my husband and he needed a belt so I found his size and went to the register.  The guy there rang it up and I gave him the coupon and he tried to key it in and it didn't work.  So after trying it a couple of times he asked the manager for help and he had no idea what the coupon even was.  I explained it was from Birchbox and he had no idea what that was so I showed him the email on my phone.  He read the fine print and said the coupon could not be used because of the 40% off sale.  So beware, you can not use it if they are having any other sale going on at that time. After looking at the prices in there, this coupon seems like more trouble than it's worth.


Actually the coupon says it is good from the 10th until the 31st according to the GAP website. My husband tried to use it today too and it didn't work but the lady honored it anyway. Not sure what he bought though.


----------



## tamberella (Dec 6, 2014)

H_D said:


> Actually the coupon says it is good from the 10th until the 31st according to the GAP website. My husband tried to use it today too and it didn't work but the lady honored it anyway. Not sure what he bought though.


Okay, so that's why it didn't work.  That's good to know.  All the actual coupon says is that it expires on Dec 31st.  I'm not sure if I would try to go back but at least that seems better than that manager's explanation.  I also think if birchbox was teaming up with Gap this month that the people (especially the manager) at the Gap should know about it.  Anyway, thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Dec 7, 2014)

so its showing that im going to get box 3, but i picked the Manna Kadar, if my room opens on the 10th with this box as really mine, do i contact them about my pys not being there? are they good about sending it?


----------



## H_D (Dec 7, 2014)

@@tamberella

Here is the full info from the Gap site. I am not sure why those coupons don't have all the fine print on them- weird! My husband said it took 40 minutes to get through the line at Gap! I laughed and said maybe everyone had a birchbox coupon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Offer open only to current Birchbox members who receive this form and provide their valid email address by 11:59pm ET on December 30, 2014. One (1) gift request per member/email address. Gap is not responsible for lost, misdirected, erroneous, or late requests and reserves the right to reject any request that, in its sole discretion, is not in full compliance with the offer terms. *$10 gift coupon is valid towards a purchase of Gap-branded merchandise from any participating Gap, GapBody, GapKids, and babyGap retail store in the U.S. or Puerto Rico made between December 10, 2014 and December 31, 2014.* Coupon is not valid for online purchases. Offer void where prohibited or restricted by law.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Dec 7, 2014)

I am getting:

Coola Tinted Matte SPF 30:  I have a feeling that the color will not work for me.

Camille Beckman Body Butter:  I rarely use body lotions....I buy them but never use them.  Don't know why!

Sea RX Facial/Body Scrub:  Will use.  Hope it is a good sized sample though.

Rusk Texture Spray:  Again, will use.  Again, hope it is a good sized sample.

Acure Lip Lush:  Hopefully I get a darker color (one that doesn't turn too pink on me).  This isn't that expensive so hoping it is full sized.

P.S.  I could not get the cheat to work on my iphone.  Had to use my laptop.


----------



## sstich79 (Dec 7, 2014)

JayneDoe13 said:


> P.S. I could not get the cheat to work on my iphone. Had to use my laptop.


Darn it! I'm at work until 0800 and can't use the computers. Is there no way to get the BB full site on mobile? Most websites have a "full site" link, but I can't find one.


----------



## Megan27ist (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm getting my top pick (I only looked at the ones for my PYS)!

Manna Kadar: My PYS

English Laundry Signature for her: I got this from Ipsy last Dec, and I liked the scent, but they sent me a leaking tube (and replaced it with something else), so I'm kind of glad to be getting another.

SeaRx Scrub: It looks interesting, and I'll use it eventually

Mirenesse Mascara: I do not need more mascara!!!

Davines Replumping trio: I have long, thick hair, so I doubt I'll use it.  But my Mom has really fine hair, so I'll pass it to her.

I'm getting 7 samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I just hope that these pages don't change


----------



## kaelahbae (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm not going to be happy if this cheat is accurate! It'll be the second time that my PYS is missing from my box. I picked the liner (which is not showing up), and am getting:

-Yu-Be (boring, and I'm wary about the scent)

-They're Real (would go to my niece)

-Color Club art duo pen (interesting but not sure that I'll really use it)

-Acure lip lush (may or may not like)

-Davines


----------



## sstich79 (Dec 7, 2014)

Yay, they're showing up in my app now!

Main account, non-PYS:

-Borghese Splendore (worth a try, though I prefer powder highlighters)

-SeaRX anti-wrinkle cream (I am all for trying new anti-aging stuff)

-Mirenesse mascara (meh)

-Rusk spray (will get used)

-Cuppa Cuppa mask (kind of stoked, had a little envy after not doing PYS last month)

Second account:

-Whish shaving cream (handy, going into my "vacation supplies" bin)

-Embryolisse Miracle Cream (yay skincare)

-Vasanti liner (my PYS)

-Beauty Protector oil (love, already bought full size)

-Laura Mercier brush, powder, tinted moisturizer (would be more stoked about getting an "it sample" if I hadn't gotten two of the three in last month's Ipsy)

All in all, a pretty satisfactory selection with not a single dupe... hope it doesn't change, unless they want to add something to my main box! I did notice a sad lack of lippies. ;-)


----------



## H_D (Dec 7, 2014)

what is with the laura mercier products now all being stupid useless card samples? I can get those free all the time from Sephora or in magazine ads! I remember when they use to be the little tubes for the TM and foundations, for example. I've gotten two different LM products in my box recently and they are cards. You can only use it for one spot of your face and I'm sorry but that isn't going to be enough to convince me to buy the product.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Dec 7, 2014)

I picked the rose gold eyeliner and am getting box 41

Vasanti eyeliner

Ojon moisture therapy

SeaRX microdermabrasion

Mirinesse lip rouge

Rusk texture spray

All things that I am happy to sample but not anything from my wish list. Managed to avoid all the things I was hoping to avoid  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cluck Gable (Dec 7, 2014)

Looks like I'm stuck with box 7. &lt;_&lt; Seriously, it was this type of irrelevant and boring box that made me unsubscribe last time, Birchbox!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2014/december-2014-bb7

The only product I am remotely interested in is the Rusk texture spray. That's it. Everything else I will be palming off to my friends. Man, what a disappointment.


----------



## onelilspark (Dec 7, 2014)

@@Cluck Gable If it helps, I really love that body butter!!


----------



## KayEss (Dec 7, 2014)

Overall, I think I am pretty happy with my box assuming the contents don't change. 7/10 maybe? Thank you for sharing the glitch/cheat!!

PYS: W3LL PEOPLE Highlighter. I already knew I wanted this of course. I am excited to test it out but I hope it's not greasy and that it is light enough to show up on my skin.

English Laundry Signature For Her. Happy to try. I'm usually not a fan of florals but the description says woody/spicy/musky so if this is true I will probably like it.

Mirenesse Mattfinity Lip Rouge. I don't wear bold red lips very often, so I don't see myself getting tons of use out of this. I will give it a shot but it's not exciting to me.

Davines Replumping Shampoo/Conditioner/Superactive. My hair doesn't need plumping but I doubt trying this regimen will ruin it. I'm curious what the sample size will be for this.

Cuppa Cuppa Mask. Yay, exciting! This sounds like so much fun to try. I love getting masks because I can use them up and toss them unlike lip products and eyeshadows and such that accumulate in huge masses to the point that I will almost never need more.


----------



## angienharry (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm getting my pys yeah! 7 samples yeah! Davines trio yeah! I love the Davines line.

Manna Kadar: My PYS

English Laundry

SeaRx Scrub

Mirenesse Mascara

Davines Replumping trio


----------



## biancardi (Dec 7, 2014)

gingerneko said:


> I'm getting this same box. I don't really use these sprays, so mine'll go into the donation box for the holidays, probably. The serum isn't going to do much for me -- I already have a regimen I'm happy with. The rest, though... it's all good. Since I'm usually the person getting the 6- and 7-item boxes, I can't complain.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I rarely get the 7 items, 5 is normal for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I will use everything but the Dr Jart BB cream.  One day, maybe, with all of my negative reviews on BB creams, Birchbox might just stop sending them to me.....

Hey, a girl can dream, can't she?  lol


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 7, 2014)

nikkiaust17 said:


> so its showing that im going to get box 3, but i picked the Manna Kadar, if my room opens on the 10th with this box as really mine, do i contact them about my pys not being there? are they good about sending it?


Yeah, contact them if you don't get your PYS.  It looks like I am not getting mine on my main account, but that has happened to me before.  I started saving screen shots/confirmation e-mails/etc. just in case.  The last time this was an issue, they sent the PYS separately.


----------



## lyncaf (Dec 7, 2014)

Cluck Gable said:


> Looks like I'm stuck with box 7. &lt;_&lt; Seriously, it was this type of irrelevant and boring box that made me unsubscribe last time, Birchbox!
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2014/december-2014-bb7
> 
> The only product I am remotely interested in is the Rusk texture spray. That's it. Everything else I will be palming off to my friends. Man, what a disappointment.


Yep, I'm getting that one too. It's just boring. I guess I will use everything (except the Rusk - I already have a bunch of texture/beach sprays that I never use), but nothing looks particularly exciting. And when I went though the box options. 99% of them looked great. I took "aging" off of my profile, because even though I do like skin care stuff, I feel like I am getting boxes designed for older and/or more conservative women all the time.


----------



## Beckilg (Dec 7, 2014)

I'd like to know who at BB I pissed off after peeking at my box...

Yu be, Coola, brow pencil, body wash, and davines.


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 7, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> @@Cluck Gable If it helps, I really love that body butter!!


Which scent is the best for the Camile Beckman products? I want to buy one just because I thought the butterflies were so freakin cute. I am torn between the midnight monarch and morelia. I don't think I'd like 26 because it sounds like a fruit scent. Sadly the best scent for me would be the tuscan honey, but it's got a boring bicycle on the jar.


----------



## kgus22 (Dec 7, 2014)

H_D said:


> what is with the laura mercier products now all being stupid useless card samples? I can get those free all the time from Sephora or in magazine ads! I remember when they use to be the little tubes for the TM and foundations, for example. I've gotten two different LM products in my box recently and they are cards. You can only use it for one spot of your face and I'm sorry but that isn't going to be enough to convince me to buy the product.


i sure hope this isn't true! i thought i saw a picture of someone last month who got a tube of the LM TM


----------



## KD209 (Dec 7, 2014)

I could not be happier with my box this month!

I'm getting box 3 (Whish shave cream, Embryolisse moisturizer, Vasanti eyeliner, Beauty Protector oil, Laura Mercier powder, LM brush, and LM tinted moisturizer).

If there were ever a time for BB to send me two moisturizer products in one box (granted one is tinted) this would be it! December dryness is real, people.

I picked the liner as my PYS hoping it would mean a box filled with lux samples, and that looks like what I got  :wub:


----------



## artlover613 (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm glad some people like the cheat, but I have an idea to keep the December holiday fun going. I noticed there hasn't been much activity in the swap threads. Why don't we intend to swap items this month, especially people who haven't swapped before. That way everyone who wants something gets that special item they hoped for. And maybe even a little treat as a present. It would make December extra fun to know we have a package from a MUT friend coming in the mail. It is probably a good idea to wait until you receive your box though, since there were some mix ups in the past few months with box contents. What do you think?


----------



## Kriskross (Dec 7, 2014)

I chose the party ready box, but that's not the one showing up on my account. Has that happened for anyone else?


----------



## emilylithium (Dec 7, 2014)

the trick doesn't work for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> mine shows the decked out box banner and nothing else.


----------



## liilak (Dec 7, 2014)

I was one of the people whose boxes switched after so I wouldn't take this as gospel yet!


----------



## RedBadger (Dec 7, 2014)

kgus22 said:


> i sure hope this isn't true! i thought i saw a picture of someone last month who got a tube of the LM TM


I got a good sized tube of the LM moisturizing primer in my box last month. I think even if I were to use it every day it would last for two months. (It's nice, and I really like it, BTW)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 7, 2014)

Cluck Gable said:


> Looks like I'm stuck with box 7. &lt;_&lt; Seriously, it was this type of irrelevant and boring box that made me unsubscribe last time, Birchbox!
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2014/december-2014-bb7
> 
> The only product I am remotely interested in is the Rusk texture spray. That's it. Everything else I will be palming off to my friends. Man, what a disappointment.


I haven't tried the lip lush, but I have quite a few things from Acure and I really love them, maybe that will be nice?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 7, 2014)

kayess said:


> Overall, I think I am pretty happy with my box assuming the contents don't change. 7/10 maybe? Thank you for sharing the glitch/cheat!!
> 
> PYS: W3LL PEOPLE Highlighter. I already knew I wanted this of course. I am excited to test it out but I hope it's not greasy and that it is light enough to show up on my skin.
> 
> ...


English Laundry is definitely not very floral (I hate florals), it's sweet, musky, and a little spicy...it has notes that remind me of Pink Sugar, but it's a more "grown up" scent than that, to me. I liked it enough that I tried to trade for more samples for a while!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I rarely get the 7 items, 5 is normal for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I will use everything but the Dr Jart BB cream.  One day, maybe, with all of my negative reviews on BB creams, Birchbox might just stop sending them to me.....
> 
> Hey, a girl can dream, can't she?  lol


I swear, sometimes I feel like the more I give a particular product type negative reviews, the more they send them to me. Like they're saying "YOU'RE GOING TO LIKE ONE OF THESE, DANG IT" or something. And with some things, yeah, I'm willing to try (yes, like BB creams. I find most of them too dark, but the rare ones that match, I tend to like). But things like tanners? NO, birchbox, and just stop it!


----------



## H_D (Dec 7, 2014)

@@artlover613 I think that sounds fun and a great idea!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## H_D (Dec 7, 2014)

According to the info on the review page, responses to reviews are currently not factored into customizing your boxes so hate all you want, they will still send you whatever, lol! I've had a box for three years and gave negative reviews on all hair products and I get them pretty much every.single.box, oftentimes the whole shebang- shampoo, conditioner and some sort of leave in or styling product.


----------



## Tamarin (Dec 7, 2014)

I tried the trick and it shows that I'm getting box 3!! I nearly screamed bc I really want the LM fan brush, I didn't get it in ipsy last month. My PYS was the eyeliner which is in the box.

For people who don't see their PYS: I think box pages are still loading? They're only "officially loaded" on the 10th so there's still some time.


----------



## ReneeYoungblood (Dec 7, 2014)

kaelahbae said:


> I'm not going to be happy if this cheat is accurate! It'll be the second time that my PYS is missing from my box. I picked the liner (which is not showing up), and am getting:
> 
> -Yu-Be (boring, and I'm wary about the scent)
> 
> ...


This same thing happened to me last month, and it appears to have happened again. I picked the Malli lip gloss and if the cheat is correct, then I, too, did not get my PYS. The good thing about Birchbox is that they sent me my PYS separately.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## onelilspark (Dec 7, 2014)

Noel S. said:


> Which scent is the best for the Camile Beckman products? I want to buy one just because I thought the butterflies were so freakin cute. I am torn between the midnight monarch and morelia. I don't think I'd like 26 because it sounds like a fruit scent. Sadly the best scent for me would be the tuscan honey, but it's got a boring bicycle on the jar.


I forget which one I have, but it has the orange butterfly on it.


----------



## Meggpi (Dec 7, 2014)

I hope my box is wrong because my PYS isn't in it.  I was really (really really) excited for the eyeliners!  I like the box I'm shown ok enough but I'm having a twinge of sadness.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 7, 2014)

Beckilg said:


> I'd like to know who at BB I pissed off after peeking at my box...
> 
> Yu be, Coola, brow pencil, body wash, and davines.


I'm getting this box on one of my accounts and am looking forward to it.  I have wanted to try Coola forever so am stoked to finally get it in my box.  I am always willing to try a new brow product.  The Davines isn't that exciting but their samples are usually generous in size and I like them,  The Oi collection smelled too strongly for me but my husband loves it.  I don't think there is a sample in this box that I am thrilled about but so much of it will get used.  I'm considering this one a win.


----------



## IMDawnP (Dec 7, 2014)

Noel S. said:


> Which scent is the best for the Camile Beckman products? I want to buy one just because I thought the butterflies were so freakin cute. I am torn between the midnight monarch and morelia. I don't think I'd like 26 because it sounds like a fruit scent. Sadly the best scent for me would be the tuscan honey, but it's got a boring bicycle on the jar.


I bought a full sized hand cream and body butter in the Morelia after getting a sample of the hand cream.I don't even use body butters but loved the scent that much. I do use it though and it's nicely moisturizing.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 7, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> I bought a full sized hand cream and body butter in the Morelia after getting a sample of the hand cream.I don't even use body butters but loved the scent that much. I do use it though and it's nicely moisturizing.


Be careful if you have sensitive skin, though.  These are HIGHLY fragranced (I got the body butter in one of my first boxes, I think the Morelia, if I remember correctly).  I used it on my legs after shaving my legs.  It got in a cut and it was painful.  So I would -- personally -- not use a hand cream with the same scent, since my hands are cracked and dry in the winter and sometimes the skin is broken.  I'd be afraid it would hurt.

On the other hand, if you don't typically have reactions to highly-scented lotions, it does smell nice.  And the packaging is definitely attractive.


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks. I was mostly just looking to use it as a hand cream and don't mind most perfumey fragrances. What I was afraid of was that the universal reaction to these lotions was on par with Gilcrest and Soames. That one really did go in the trash. While I didn't love the Naobay? Naobob? lotion, it grew on me after a while. I've been using that on my legs after shaving. I figure it's safe since according to the label it's organic, all natural and blessed by an Elf Priestess.


----------



## ViciousT (Dec 7, 2014)

Just curious...how many of you who do NOT have your pys showing up are aces and who is not?  I'm thinking it's odd that if Aces get first pick, the samples don't show up in their box, but do show up in others?  Does that make any sense?


----------



## casey anne (Dec 7, 2014)

Noel S. said:


> Thanks. I was mostly just looking to use it as a hand cream and don't mind most perfumey fragrances. What I was afraid of was that the universal reaction to these lotions was on par with Gilcrest and Soames. That one really did go in the trash. While I didn't love the Naobay? Naobob? lotion, it grew on me after a while. I've been using that on my legs after shaving. I figure it's safe since according to the label it's organic, all natural and blessed by an Elf Priestess.


I use the body butter every night as a hand cream and I love it!


----------



## girlwithclass (Dec 7, 2014)

ViciousT said:


> Just curious...how many of you who do NOT have your pys showing up are aces and who is not? I'm thinking it's odd that if Aces get first pick, the samples don't show up in their box, but do show up in others? Does that make any sense?


I'm an Ace who picked the Vasanti eyeliner and it isn't showing as one of my samples :/

only thing I can think of is they comped my December (and Jan) box, but I specifically asked if it would mess with my PYS and the rep said it would not. So who knows  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hoping either my box changes, or they are able to send the sample separately. Really wanted that above the other samples I chose for my other accounts.


----------



## Spydar (Dec 7, 2014)

Ugggg so aggravated! I picked the Vasanti eyeliner and when I didn't get an email confirmation THAT DAY I emailed BB and they said that they made sure I'd get it. So of course it's not on my box page &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Dec 7, 2014)

im not an Ace and mine isnt there, mine is showing box 3 but i picked the gloss


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Dec 7, 2014)

real box pages dont load until the 10th so we will have to see if its just wacky for some of us and not bringing up the right box


----------



## Jen51 (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm really hoping that they will be adding the eye liner to more boxes because if not, there are a lot of us who aren't going to be happy. 

Oh and BTW - The account I chose that on is an Aces account.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 7, 2014)

Spydar said:


> Ugggg so aggravated! I picked the Vasanti eyeliner and when I didn't get an email confirmation THAT DAY I emailed BB and they said that they made sure I'd get it. So of course it's not on my box page &gt;  /emoticons/sa[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same here.  I saved the e-mail and also screenshotted the PYS page, which clearly shows my choice.

I decided not to get worked up, though.  The first month, my PYS was missing and I rage quit (but I didn't stay away for long...).  And then I decided it was silly to get worked up about a box of samples I pay $10 for, when I have bigger things to worry about in my life and -- this is key -- when they replied to my e-mail promptly and promised to send my PYS separately (they followed through in a reasonable time, as well).

At any rate, I actually like the box that is showing for this month and I wouldn't be disappointed if I got that one and got the Vasanti eyeliner sent separately or got some points for my trouble.


----------



## H_D (Dec 7, 2014)

ViciousT said:


> Just curious...how many of you who do NOT have your pys showing up are aces and who is not?  I'm thinking it's odd that if Aces get first pick, the samples don't show up in their box, but do show up in others?  Does that make any sense?


I am an Ace whose PYS (eyeliner) is NOT showing up in my box if that trick/cheat is correct. When I didn't get my email confirmation of my pick after I picked it, I emailed customer service and they did confirm it was registered and "not to worry" it will be on its' way shortly, lol. Hopefully this is just not the right box and I really do get it. It is the only item I really really want out of all the things showing in all the boxes. Truly the only thing that I cared about. What I don't get is the people who did not pick or did not pick this item getting in their boxes. That really boggles the mind.


----------



## H_D (Dec 7, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> Same here.  I saved the e-mail and also screenshotted the PYS page, which clearly shows my choice.
> 
> I decided not to get worked up, though.  The first month, my PYS was missing and I rage quit (but I didn't stay away for long...).  And then I decided it was silly to get worked up about a box of samples I pay $10 for, when I have bigger things to worry about in my life and -- this is key -- when they replied to my e-mail promptly and promised to send my PYS separately (they followed through in a reasonable time, as well).
> 
> At any rate, I actually like the box that is showing for this month and I wouldn't be disappointed if I got that one and got the Vasanti eyeliner sent separately or got some points for my trouble.


True, in the big scheme of things, it is _just_ an eyeliner. When I say I am peeved about it, I really am not dwelling on it or anything, just momentarily, at the time we are discussing it on the forums.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 7, 2014)

H_D said:


> True, in the big scheme of things, it is just an eyeliner. When I say I am peeved about it, I really am not dwelling on it or anything, just momentarily, at the time we are discussing it on the forums.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I see what you mean.  I do think Birchbox should have worked the kinks out by now, it's been a couple of months.  At some point, you have to wonder if they have their act together.  Also think they should have a set CS response when someone complains about a missing PYS.  Have heard of different people getting different things -- sample sent separately, whole new box, points, or some combination thereof.

I went into this knowing the eyeliner would be the "trouble" PYS (like the Cuppa Cuppa was last month) based on its popularity in comments here and on MSA.  The funny thing is, I can't even use eyeliner for awhile because one of my eyes is super red for an unknown reason and I'm avoiding all eye makeup for the time being.  (I'll go to the eye doctor if it stays red for much longer.)


----------



## Kriskross (Dec 7, 2014)

ViciousT said:


> Just curious...how many of you who do NOT have your pys showing up are aces and who is not? I'm thinking it's odd that if Aces get first pick, the samples don't show up in their box, but do show up in others? Does that make any sense?


the account that was supposed to be the curated box is an ace, but it has other samples on the page.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 7, 2014)

I know a lot of people have mentioned this, but I really wish I didn't pick the lipgloss as my PYS this month, as there are 2 really nice lip products this month that could be in our boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My box still hasn't populated using the trick, but I highly doubt 2 lip glosses are going to be in there...&lt;/3

Ah well...there's still hope that it will be a good box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm sure the eyeliner not showing is just because boxes haven't fully loaded and wouldn't worry too much about it until after the 10th, when they are supposed to be live.


----------



## H_D (Dec 7, 2014)

I can't remember- was there a box that had both the mirenesse mascara and the liner? The one I did pick that should have been an eyeliner has the mascara in it so even if they aren't finished loading, I don't remember a box with both those in it.

ETA: answered my own question as I went through every box and no, there is none that has both. My one box isn't even one listed but is close to box 47 but my supposed box is showing the borghese brightening makeup as well. Box 41 is nice, as is box 3.


----------



## erinedavis44 (Dec 7, 2014)

If this is correct then I am SO happy with my box.  The box that shows up for me is box #17:

W3ll People Highlighter (my sample choice)

Davines Replumping Superactive

Davines Replumping Conditioner

Davines Replumping Shampoo

Mirenesse Mattifying Lip Rouge

Cuppa Cuppa Treatment Mask

English Laundry Perfume Sample

I love everything in this box.  I can't wait to receive it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaelahbae (Dec 7, 2014)

ViciousT said:


> Just curious...how many of you who do NOT have your pys showing up are aces and who is not? I'm thinking it's odd that if Aces get first pick, the samples don't show up in their box, but do show up in others? Does that make any sense?


I'm Aces and the sample is missing from my box. I picked on the first choice day.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 7, 2014)

My PYS is showing on my Aces acct -- the MK lippie.  On my other (mom's) acct the PYS was the liner and it is showing.

I know I'm not answering your exact question, but I thought it might help to know I picked the liner for her on the SECOND day.

I did not unsub/resub on her account, but I did upgrade my sub to an annual.


----------



## Meggpi (Dec 7, 2014)

I don't think the eyeliner just isn't loaded yet on mine because it already had 7 items. I wouldn't rage quit or get really mad or anything over it, but it's the first thing I've really really looked forward to as far as sample choice goes so it's kind of a huge whomp whomp sad trombone.


----------



## artlover613 (Dec 7, 2014)

Could it be that we used last month's PYS email link on the morning on the 25th?

That would explain my situation.

1st account is ACE and I used the old link and the box showing isn't the Curated box I requested despite getting the confirmation.

2nd account is also ACE but I used the new email link. I Am getting my PYS-eyeliner.


----------



## ReneeYoungblood (Dec 7, 2014)

ReneeYoungblood said:


> This same thing happened to me last month, and it appears to have happened again. I picked the Malli lip gloss and if the cheat is correct, then I, too, did not get my PYS. The good thing about Birchbox is that they sent me my PYS separately.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Well, I went back to my sample choice confirmation and I guess it was the mascara that won over as my choice. According to the cheat, I do get mascara...oops!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kriskross (Dec 7, 2014)

artlover613 said:


> Could it be that we used last month's PYS email link on the morning on the 25th?
> 
> That would explain my situation.
> 
> ...


Now that I think about it, that's what I did. I used the old email to make my choice, but i also clicked on the link on the new email to make sure it still said I was getting the curated box, and it says it every time. I even checked it again today. I don't think I got a confirmation email on that one. Did you?


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Dec 7, 2014)

Kriskross said:


> Now that I think about it, that's what I did. I used the old email to make my choice, but i also clicked on the link on the new email to make sure it still said I was getting the curated box, and it says it every time. I even checked it again today. I don't think I got a confirmation email on that one. Did you?


me too! i used last months link, so its you can cheat, but cant use cheat #2 haha that would explain a lot!


----------



## Kjuno (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm an Ace, used the old link, and the eyeliner is showing in my box. My sample choice.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 8, 2014)

The December box is up on the app. I just let birchbox know how I truly feel about not getting my sample yet again.


----------



## JenTX (Dec 8, 2014)

This is not a good month for me on either account.

On my main account, I'm getting the same box as @@biancardi quoted below. I chose the eyeliner to try it for fun (not sure I will really use it much) and it's the only thing really of interest to me in this box. Only five items too. :-(

In my second box I'm getting:

- No 4 shampoo

- No 4 conditioner

- Manna Kadar chosen item

- embyolisse moisturizer

- lord and berry eyeliner that everyone hates

- same rusk spray as my other box

I really think Birchbox needs to fix its profile system. Other than my chosen items and the hair stuff (which I won't use), I feel like these boxes are pretty low end. I wish they would look at purchases and see I tend to buy more high end stuff. They should get smarter - when they send me good stuff, I buy it. If they got smarter in their box curation, it would lead to more sales. At least from me.



biancardi said:


> I am getting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  


nikkiaust17 said:


> Screenshot (7).png     either they messed up or this trick didnt work for me, i picked lip gloss for pys and its showing im getting this box


----------



## button6004 (Dec 8, 2014)

It would be so nice if BB would work on internet explorer.  I want to see my box!  The trick wont work on my iphone or my computer's IE.


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 8, 2014)

@@button6004 - I am on IE. The trick worked for me or at least I can see a box when I try the trick. Hopefully its the right one for me because I like what I see.


----------



## Traci Ann (Dec 8, 2014)

I just viewed my box through ramblings link. My box doesn't look too exciting. I also have no PYS pick, not just the one I picked, but none period! I have three Laura Mercier (sp) products, a moisturizer, a setting loose setting powder, and a brush. Idk what they think I am going to be setting since my profile states I don't wear makeup ever. I also got a eyeliner pencil, guess I can try that.


----------



## Traci Ann (Dec 8, 2014)

nikkiaust17 said:


> Screenshot (7).png     either they messed up or this trick didnt work for me, i picked lip gloss for pys and its showing im getting this box


This is the box I am getting exactly, or maybe using the link I did didn't work. I picked the rose gold eyeliner.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Dec 8, 2014)

Can someone tell me what page of this discussion the instructions to cheat are on or tell me haw to do it. Pretty please!


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Dec 8, 2014)

3babydolls said:


> Can someone tell me what page of this discussion the instructions to cheat are on or tell me haw to do it. Pretty please!


it isnt the right box for me but its working for some, go to your box, then all samples, then click on november , you will see /11 at the end of the browser bar, edit it to /12 and see what box comes up. hope that makes sense lol


----------



## 3Babydolls (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks! I can't tell which box # I am getting (how can you tell?)....but I am seeing the rose gold liner which is good because I had to reach customer service to get a chance to chose. also the fan brush and laura m. powder, also laura M. tinted moisturizer, whish shave cream, some type of a beauty protect oil?, and Embryolisse Lait-Creme 24 miracle cream. Am i seeing this right? 7 items in my box this month?! So excited


----------



## ViciousT (Dec 8, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> I just viewed my box through ramblings link. My box doesn't look too exciting. I also have no PYS pick, not just the one I picked, but none period! I have three Laura Mercier (sp) products, a moisturizer, a setting loose setting powder, and a brush. Idk what they think I am going to be setting since my profile states I don't wear makeup ever. I also got a eyeliner pencil, guess I can try that.


I would die for that box...only because I've never received any tools in a sub...

Also, I think it's really odd that aces who get to pick first are having the most trouble it seems like with pys...I wonder how many subscribers who are NOT on MUT have the same problem?  I will be getting my pys the lippie...but I still find it odd that this is the second or third month it's been wrong for some...if Aces get to pick first and they don't get the sample they picked, why is it in boxes where it was not picked?  Sorry I'm rambling now, but I would love to spend a day at the BB warehouse just to see how they pack all this stuff and choose what goes where...


----------



## ViciousT (Dec 8, 2014)

Also, I keep hoping that box trick will show a changed box for me...I don't really do eyeliner unless it's light, and the lord &amp; berry is the one thing I really didn't want...I'm a stay at home mom and I think people would wonder why I was rocking sparkly liner just for doing dishes...I'm strange enough as it is...I don't need to encourage people to think I'm weird  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sstich79 (Dec 8, 2014)

3babydolls said:


> Thanks! I can't tell which box # I am getting (how can you tell?)....but I am seeing the rose gold liner which is good because I had to reach customer service to get a chance to chose. also the fan brush and laura m. powder, also laura M. tinted moisturizer, whish shave cream, some type of a beauty protect oil?, and Embryolisse Lait-Creme 24 miracle cream. Am i seeing this right? 7 items in my box this month?! So excited


That's box #3, which I'm also set to receive, and which seems pretty awesome! I actually already have the full-size Beauty Protector hair oil... it smells wonderful and smooths out my hair crazies.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Dec 8, 2014)

KD209 said:


> I could not be happier with my box this month!
> 
> I'm getting box 3 (Whish shave cream, Embryolisse moisturizer, Vasanti eyeliner, Beauty Protector oil, Laura Mercier powder, LM brush, and LM tinted moisturizer).
> 
> ...


Well I guess I have box 3 also.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I just re-subbed last month and I have to say...I am very impressed with Birchbox this time around. They just may keep me a while this time!


----------



## button6004 (Dec 8, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> @@button6004 - I am on IE. The trick worked for me or at least I can see a box when I try the trick. Hopefully its the right one for me because I like what I see.


Ever since they changed the box view I cant see it on IE.


----------



## Brianna448 (Dec 8, 2014)

Yeah, it's not showing my PYS liner either.  I hope it changes on the 10th.  I got a confirmation email....  If not, I think I'm done with BB for a while.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Dec 8, 2014)

My no PYS box hasn't loaded yet, and my other box is distinctly not the curated box that I picked.  Harrumph.


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 8, 2014)

@@button6004 - Does it come up blank for you? It didn't for me when I tried it last week. Today it did - but,  I hit the refresh symbol and it populated pretty quickly.

Seems like a lot of us are getting box #3. I hope its legit and not just the way the trick is working.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Dec 8, 2014)

it shows i am to get box 3 to, but my pick was the lip gloss. so i dont think its right :/


----------



## bluturtle (Dec 8, 2014)

I really hope this box trick is off...because I'm missing both of my PYS--and I have the confirmations for both.

This makes me a little sad...I really wanted my rose gold eyeliner.


----------



## tinysurprise (Dec 8, 2014)

lol. i prayed for no hairspray and lo and behold...i got the rusk hairspray.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 8, 2014)

tinysurprise said:


> lol. i prayed for no hairspray and lo and behold...i got the rusk hairspray.


birchbox law gives you the opposite of what you want.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 8, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> @@button6004 - Does it come up blank for you? It didn't for me when I tried it last week. Today it did - but,  I hit the refresh symbol and it populated pretty quickly.
> 
> Seems like a lot of us are getting box #3. I hope its legit and not just the way the trick is working.


Mine is still not coming up even refreshing a few times.

I'm used to it though-my box never loads until it's already shipped out to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

On a brighter note-

I had some major issues with my Birchbox Shop order that I made on black friday. I ordered 4 soaps for my fiance and 1 was missing, and one of the soaps that did arrive was super dented and looked like it had gotten wet. It was pretty mangled. Also the soap dish I ordered was wrapped in a crumpled old-looking piece of tissue paper and had broken into pieces.

I also ordered 2 kate spade notebooks for my sisters and only got 1 of them.

There were some other issues I didn't complain about (my Whish body set- the box was super dented and messy-looking...not very nice if you want to gift it, but luckily it was for me so it wasn't a big deal)

I e-mailed them on Friday night. I got an e-mail this morning that not only had they re-shipped all of the damaged items, but credited me 100 points for the trouble. I couldn't ask for better customer service, seriously!


----------



## Kelli (Dec 8, 2014)

I got  my Dec box today. It is the one that showed with the trick shared earlier (Embryolisse, L&amp;B Liner, Manna Kadar, No4 S&amp;C &amp; Rusk). The MK I knew would be small from the video, but it's literally the size of the Lord &amp; Berry liner hahaha. I am excited to try it and see if it lasts well.


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 8, 2014)

BYOB at the Soho Birchbox Store is really good this month!  I always go in to browse and walk out with a BYOB. lol


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 8, 2014)

I am actually pretty excited for my box, minus English Laundry. I have switched over to indies and you can't make me come back!


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 8, 2014)

Jazbot said:


> BYOB at the Soho Birchbox Store is really good this month!  I always go in to browse and walk out with a BYOB. lol


what did you get?


----------



## Toby Burke (Dec 8, 2014)

Kelli said:


> I got my Dec box today. It is the one that showed with the trick shared earlier (Embryolisse, L&amp;B Liner, Manna Kadar, No4 S&amp;C &amp; Rusk). The MK I knew would be small from the video, but it's literally the size of the Lord &amp; Berry liner hahaha. I am excited to try it and see if it lasts well.


It would be great to see a pic of your box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## liilak (Dec 8, 2014)

what was there?  i might drop by myself. 



Jazbot said:


> BYOB at the Soho Birchbox Store is really good this month!  I always go in to browse and walk out with a BYOB. lol


----------



## Kelli (Dec 8, 2014)

@

Here's a pic:


----------



## H_D (Dec 8, 2014)

I'd still be ecstatic to get the eyeliner even though it is small. I actually prefer them that way as I don't always wear eyeliner. I have yet in all my life to get through a full sized eyeliner (except in a liquid eyeliner- I have gone through them only because they dry up after awhile).


----------



## rwikene (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm kinda meh about this box in general. For the last 4 or 5 months I've gotten really great boxes, and while this one isn't entirely a dud, it's also not overly exciting.

I'm getting:

*Yu-be skin cream* (I've gotten this before in a pick2. I like it fine, but the sample size is ridiculously small!)

*Amika hair mask* (I love the scent, but my hair is pretty short. I'll use it but likely won't see too much different because I don't heat style my hair or color it)

*Vasanti eyeliner *(my PYS, so I'm happy with that)

*Rosemary shower gel *(I like getting bath/shower stuff, so this will be used)

*Klorane dry shampoo- with tint *(I will definitely use this, and I'm glad I got the tinted one)

I wish there was one more makeup item in the box instead of 2 hair items, but it's not the end of the world. I'll use everything in my box this month and I feel like I got my money's worth. It's just not one of those "OMG I can't WAIT to get this in the mail!!" type boxes for me.


----------



## Toby Burke (Dec 8, 2014)

Kelli said:


> @
> 
> Here's a pic:


Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm getting 3 of those products as well - MK, Rusk, and L&amp;B


----------



## jb3480 (Dec 8, 2014)

Ugh, I'm getting one of the few 5-item boxes (not sure which # this is?):

Amika Nourishing mask

Embryolisse 24-hour miracle cream

Essential Elements rosemary shower gel

Mirenesse mascara (my PYS choice)

Rusk texture spray

This could only be more boring if I got the Lord &amp; Berry liner, which thankfully I got a couple of months ago.  That'll teach me to pick the least-popular PYS choice.


----------



## Julie Casey (Dec 8, 2014)

So bummed about my box.

-3 hair products (I have way too many and am pretty loyal to certain ones!)

-highlighter (my PYS but didn't love the options this month)

-lipgloss (I almost never wear lipgloss and have a millions from sub boxes!)

-face mask (still working through my glamglow and cuppa mask from last month since I don't use these often)

-yume (heard mixed reviews on this one)

I wish there was a way to say that I don't wear lip color or that I want to limit hair products in our profile. I double checked my profile and saw that I didn't have hair products or even makeup checked in what I want them to send me a lot of, but it seems that's all I still get  Guess not all the boxes can be amazing


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 8, 2014)

So I added a second sub this month, hoping to get another of the PYS items showing up (sometimes two at a time) in so many boxes, or maybe that other great lippie. Yeah... I'm getting Yu-Be, Coola sunscreen (it's December, guys), Sumita eyeliner, shower gel, and Davines products. Meh. At least it's a 7 review box.

And that trick still doesn't load ANY December box for my annual subscription account. I never got a confirmation email for my rose gold liner. At this rate, maybe I won't get any of the four PYS, lol   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA my main box is finally loading, and it's also really meh. No PYS rose gold liner. Nothing appealing at all except for the MK lippie. Yikes. I wish I'd picked my really close second choice PYS (the highlighter) instead... maybe that would have worked out better? I've never been nearly as disappointed in a box as I am in BOTH of these. So regretting that second sub.


----------



## Kelli (Dec 8, 2014)

@ The Rusk is a really nice size and even though the MK is tiny, it seems to be about the size of some bareMinerals glosses I bought and those are still going strong with lots of uses!


----------



## Elena K (Dec 8, 2014)

Oh, I hope this will change, because for me this is one very sad box


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 8, 2014)

This is what is showing for my main account for December, where I picked the rose gold eyeliner:




No eyeliner here.  I'm not mad about shampoo and conditioner because I love No. 4 and would never pay full price.  I've never gotten a Ruffian polish in a box.  The Beauty Protector oil will get used.  I'm getting the mascara on my other account but oh well.  The lip product, I'm not sure about yet.

All-in-all, not a bad box for me (if this is my real box -- I won't know for awhile because this one shipped only recently and tracking still has it in Tennessee).  It just doesn't have my PYS.


----------



## ashleygo (Dec 8, 2014)

Does anyone know when you should cancel and resub to make sure you still get your sample choice?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 8, 2014)

ashleygo said:


> Does anyone know when you should cancel and resub to make sure you still get your sample choice?


I always cancel AFTER the 10th, but before the 24th (when PYS usually is).


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 8, 2014)

Anyone know if there is a Birchbox Canada thread?


----------



## Megan27ist (Dec 8, 2014)

My box changed. . . before I was suppose to get the English Laundry perfume, but now I'm suppose to get Catherine Malandrino Style de Paris.  Which is okay, I guess, but I knew that I liked the English Laundry one.  Too bad the mascara didn't switch instead.


----------



## erinedavis44 (Dec 8, 2014)

My perfume changed to the Style de Paris as well.  I am excited though because this perfume has some great reviews on Birchbox.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 8, 2014)

My box info has been sent to USPS from Fishers.  (Can I just drive to Newgistics people??  I know, I know, I say this every month.)  I *could* have it tomorrow, but Narvar is still saying 11-12.  

So excited!!

(For some reason my box went from TN to Atlanta and back north to IN.  Gotta love BB maps!  Almost as bad as Apple's map app.)


----------



## Jill Cortright Nolan (Dec 8, 2014)

Not too happy with what I'm getting:

No. 4 hydrating shampoo &amp; conditioner  (got the shampoo in a recent mystery pack)

YuBe Skin cream (got this in a recent mystery pack too!)

Miracle Skin Revival Mud (a little intrigued by this)

Ojon Rejuvenating Oil Therapy (tried in past, maybe from Sephora? and didn't like)

Manna Kadar Lip Locked (pretty color but I hate glosses)

And my PYS, the W3LL people stick

This seems like a lot of stuff--maybe the No. 4 will just be foils?


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Dec 8, 2014)

i know i mentioned it before about people not having birchbox getting the Gap codes? there is a post now that people arent getting the emails for the code and someone said nonsubscribers claimed them all, is this true?


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 8, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> (For some reason my box went from TN to Atlanta and back north to IN. Gotta love BB maps! Almost as bad as Apple's map app.)


God, I WISH my boxes would go from Tennessee to Atlanta.  No, they either head for the Bermuda Triangle (with two of the vertices at Fishers, IN, and Hebron, KY, and the third at the Birchbox warehouse) or they take the scenic route to NEW JERSEY and down the East Coast.


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Dec 8, 2014)

Elena K said:


> Oh, I hope this will change, because for me this is one very sad box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm getting the same box! Not thrilled either tbh. I really won't get much use out the shave cream, and if the eyeliner really is lime green I'll be gifting it to a coworker. But the Rosemary shower gel sounds nice, and I can never have too much dry shampoo.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 8, 2014)

nikkiaust17 said:


> i know i mentioned it before about people not having birchbox getting the Gap codes? there is a post now that people arent getting the emails for the code and someone said nonsubscribers claimed them all, is this true?


There was nothing I could see that indicated that you had to be a Birchbox subscriber to get the code.  Anyone with the web address probably could have gotten one.  I got my codes too soon after clicking the link for it to have been sent from GAP to Birchbox for verification.  (I "donated" my codes to someone who posted earlier in this thread who was trying to help out a sick coworker.)

I did click the link as soon as I received it for both accounts.  Apparently it was not necessary to wait.


----------



## SouthernSass (Dec 8, 2014)

nikkiaust17 said:


> i know i mentioned it before about people not having birchbox getting the Gap codes? there is a post now that people arent getting the emails for the code and someone said nonsubscribers claimed them all, is this true?


I have 3 BB subs. I only got it on 1 account. I don't really care as I was just going to give them away here. But it WAS supposed to be part of our boxes. If anyone wants my code, pm me. I live an hour away from the nearest Gap.


----------



## SouthernSass (Dec 8, 2014)

Two of my co-workers joined BB in late-ish November and they both told me today that according to their tracking they will get their December boxes before their November boxes!


----------



## DoubleShot (Dec 8, 2014)

erinedavis44 said:


> My perfume changed to the Style de Paris as well.  I am excited though because this perfume has some great reviews on Birchbox.


I'm crazy about this scent. I received it in a box a few months ago and was super bummed since I'm picky, but I looooved it. I can't bring myself to buy the full sized yet.


----------



## linda37027 (Dec 8, 2014)

So I just assumed the Gap code would come in our boxes. Was there something we were suppose to do to get the code? 

Edit- I went back to my shipping email and found the link to Gap. I put my email in and I guess they will email me a code. Is that how it works?


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 8, 2014)

nikkiaust17 said:


> i know i mentioned it before about people not having birchbox getting the Gap codes? there is a post now that people arent getting the emails for the code and someone said nonsubscribers claimed them all, is this true?


That is pretty much what happened to me. I did get my code for one account, but was lazy and didn't bother with the other account. Then when I tried to do it today it just froze and the page wouldn't load. I emailed CS. The problem seemed to be that anyone could log into the Gap website and use any email to get the codes. So they probably were claimed by random people logging into the site. I wasn't really thrilled about having to drive to the mall, but thought maybe I could get socks or something. Now I may just whine and see if I can get sorry points for the main account. There is no reason I shouldn't get the codes for both accounts or that some random non-subscriber should get them.


----------



## JenTX (Dec 8, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> I just viewed my box through ramblings link. My box doesn't look too exciting. I also have no PYS pick, not just the one I picked, but none period! I have three Laura Mercier (sp) products, a moisturizer, a setting loose setting powder, and a brush. Idk what they think I am going to be setting since my profile states I don't wear makeup ever. I also got a eyeliner pencil, guess I can try that.


  
Pretty jealous. You're getting the dream box. I would love to get Laura Mercier - especially that little fan brush!



Jazbot said:


> BYOB at the Soho Birchbox Store is really good this month!  I always go in to browse and walk out with a BYOB. lol


What were the choices?


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 8, 2014)

miss_marissa said:


> I have shipping on my first box!
> 
> I picked the eyeliner.
> 
> ...


I am leaving to visit my mom and sign a lease on the same day, and my trip is the same length. I too, was hoping my three boxes might arrive by then (one is a replacement of last month's box.) Mostly, because I like to give BB stuff to my mom.


----------



## angienharry (Dec 8, 2014)

Got my box today. It was exactly what the "trick" showed. I'm happy with it but weren't we supposed to get a gap gift card in the box?


----------



## maramaow (Dec 8, 2014)

i'm sad that my perfume also changed from english laundry to style de paris.  though maybe more things will change! thatd be awesome


----------



## LadyK (Dec 8, 2014)

angienharry said:


> Got my box today. It was exactly what the "trick" showed. I'm happy with it but weren't we supposed to get a gap gift card in the box?


There was a link in the shipping e-mail that allowed you to claim the $10 coupon.  It sounds like they are having some trouble with them.  (possibly due to someone posting the link on a website so non-subscribers started claiming the coupons)  I put in my e-mail address for both my accounts but have not received a coupon e-mail yet.  I will be sad if we don't get them, I wanted an excuse to go to Gap Baby.


----------



## artlover613 (Dec 8, 2014)

I just received my shipping notice at 8pm tonight. the Gap link on it took me to the form with a confirmation saying I will receive the email certificate to print shortly. Maybe the website was just busy earlier.


----------



## H_D (Dec 8, 2014)

nc42 said:


> birchbox law gives you the opposite of what you want.


methinks you are right! I said oh please no mirenesse mascara and picked the rose gold liner. What did I get? A box with no liner and getting the mirenesse mascara! ught!


----------



## H_D (Dec 8, 2014)

MarylandGirl said:


> Not too happy with what I'm getting:
> 
> No. 4 hydrating shampoo &amp; conditioner  (got the shampoo in a recent mystery pack)
> 
> ...


All the no. 4 products I've gotten over the years, including the hydrating shampoo and conditioner you mentioned, were little bottles not foils. They give you a few days worth at least, depending on hair length.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 8, 2014)

H_D said:


> methinks you are right! I said oh please no mirenesse mascara and picked the rose gold liner. What did I get? A box with no liner and getting the mirenesse mascara! ught!


yup, i don't know who coined the phrase "birchbox law" but it's accurate.


----------



## yeleste (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm grateful I got my rose liner when so many people (including my friend) didn't.  I hope that gets worked out for everyone because I'd be so sad if I didn't get one.  That's what I was most excited about so for me, I'm okay with my box, even if I don't get my Gap code.

But I feel a little grumpy because I am being sent something that obviously doesn't fit my profile: anti-wrinkle cream.  I don't have wrinkles checked as a problem and I'm 27.  That type of stuff always makes me wonder about the "customized to your profile" deal!


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Dec 9, 2014)

yeleste said:


> I'm grateful I got my rose liner when so many people (including my friend) didn't. I hope that gets worked out for everyone because I'd be so sad if I didn't get one. That's what I was most excited about so for me, I'm okay with my box, even if I don't get my Gap code.
> 
> But I feel a little grumpy because I am being sent something that obviously doesn't fit my profile: anti-wrinkle cream. I don't have wrinkles checked as a problem and I'm 27. That type of stuff always makes me wonder about the "customized to your profile" deal!


Being 19 and working in the cosmetic industry for a year and a half now, I've found out that the best time to fight wrinkles is BEFORE they happen to delay them appearing, not when they've already appeared. So theoretically.... The younger, the better when it comes to anti aging cosmetics! If you work on it now, you won't have to deal with them in the future


----------



## sstich79 (Dec 9, 2014)

LiveLaughLayne said:


> Being 19 and working in the cosmetic industry for a year and a half now, I've found out that the best time to fight wrinkles is BEFORE they happen to delay them appearing, not when they've already appeared. So theoretically.... The younger, the better when it comes to anti aging cosmetics! If you work on it now, you won't have to deal with them in the future


Thank you! I want to say this every timeI see a person posting that they're too young to need good skincare. Prevent the damage before it's done instead of battling it after it happens, people! I don't care what BS before-and-after photos your Nerium-shilling friends are posting on FB... good luck getting rid of wrinkles once they start to appear. Same with sunscreen... sun damage is done long before it starts showing. &lt;/rant&gt;

(ETA: no offense intended to anyone on here who may sell/use Nerium, but I have yet to see a before-and-after where the photos weren't taken in drastically different lighting with drastically different facial expressions/poses/Photoshopping. If Nerium could really do half the crap the sellers claim, plastic surgeons would be out of business.)


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Dec 9, 2014)

It's like split ends... Once it's happens, you can't just glue them back together (which some people actually have argued with me over saying you can reverse the splitting). You can't. Once the damage is done, you can only try to prevent the rest from splitting and trim it of course. Same for wrinkles and fine lines. Prevent the damage from happening by using the anti-aging and wrinkle creams now. It's dang near impossible to make a difference after you have them unless you take on surgical procedures or injections


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 9, 2014)

According to the trick, these are my boxes this month. I missed the PYS window, so no complaints on that front. I'm a little disappointed about the Sumita eyeliner since I've received it twice before and the box originally showed the brow pencil, which I would definitely prefer to sample. I also already have Ruffian in Delerium but it's pretty so whatevs! Overall I'm neither disappointed not am I jumping for joy. At least it's a nice variety of products.  :smilehappyyes:


----------



## yeleste (Dec 9, 2014)

LiveLaughLayne said:


> Being 19 and working in the cosmetic industry for a year and a half now, I've found out that the best time to fight wrinkles is BEFORE they happen to delay them appearing, not when they've already appeared. So theoretically.... The younger, the better when it comes to anti aging cosmetics! If you work on it now, you won't have to deal with them in the future


Thank you for letting me know about that!  I just started wearing cosmetics about a year and a half ago, and this is my first time on a social site about them.  So there is a lot that I don't know yet about how it all works!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## liilak (Dec 9, 2014)

MarylandGirl said:


> Not too happy with what I'm getting:
> 
> No. 4 hydrating shampoo &amp; conditioner  (got the shampoo in a recent mystery pack)
> 
> ...


From past experinces the Mud will be a foil as will the No 4 shampoo or conditioner (one will be in a small bottle though)


----------



## liilak (Dec 9, 2014)

Mine changed from brow pencil to eyeliner as well but I'm just glad it's not an L&amp;B eyeliner! 



misstrix said:


> According to the trick, these are my boxes this month. I missed the PYS window, so no complaints on that front. I'm a little disappointed about the Sumita eyeliner since I've received it twice before and the box originally showed the brow pencil, which I would definitely prefer to sample. I also already have Ruffian in Delerium but it's pretty so whatevs! Overall I'm neither disappointed not am I jumping for joy. At least it's a nice variety of products.  :smilehappyyes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IMDawnP (Dec 9, 2014)

Yeh, I just received my tracking e-mail but something weird is showing. There are 2 packages listed and I only have one sub (which even if I had 2 I'd get 2 separate e-mails right?) They have the same tracking number and same reference number. The only thing different is the time. Weird.

Package 1:
Tracking Number
9274892700464671015556 
Reference Number
BB16083078 
Status
InTransit 
Destination
Edison, NJ 08817-0000
 
 


Date Time Description Location 12/8/2014 12:25 PM Congratulations, your Birchbox has been born! Mount Juliet, TN 37122
 
 
 
Package 2:
Tracking Number
9274892700464671015556 
Reference Number
BB16083078 
Status
InTransit 
Destination
Edison, NJ 08817-0000
 
 


Date Time Description Location 12/8/2014 01:13 AM Congratulations, your Birchbox has been born! Mount Juliet, TN 37122


----------



## button6004 (Dec 9, 2014)

My box has the yu-be, rose gold liner, amika mask, rosemary shower gel (YAY!) and klorane natural tint dry shampoo.  Not terrible, but not my favorite box.  I would have LOVED the laura mercier brush- I didnt get it in Ipsy last month, and it would be SO perfect for this little Tarte blush I just got.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 9, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> Yeh, I just received my tracking e-mail but something weird is showing. There are 2 packages listed and I only have one sub (which even if I had 2 I'd get 2 separate e-mails right?) They have the same tracking number and same reference number. The only thing different is the time. Weird.


This happened to me before (more than once).  I only ended up getting one package and I only got charged once.  It's just a funny thing in their system.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Dec 9, 2014)

Yuck.

Didn't get the curated box on my newer account like requested.

Didn't pick a sample on my 30-month account, but I did just purchase another year on that account, so I guess they decided to give me the crappiest box since they know I'll be around for a while.

Getting more #4 shampoo/conditioner.  In the past year I think have gotten 1 box on this account that didn't have shampoo in it, and that was a curated box.  If they're going to send me a million shampoos, it would be nice if they could actually send me the Davines replumping one, since my profile clearly states that my hair is fine. 

And the stupid Lord and Berry liner.  :huh:

Oh well, the last couple of months have been pretty good, I guess I was due for a stinker.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 9, 2014)

I understand that the yube is popular with some people, but I am SO ridiculously sick of seeing it in subscription boxes. I'm thankful, in a way, that Birchbox already sent it to me so I can't get it again lol


----------



## Jill Cortright Nolan (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm wondering if the Gap gift card is only for people new to their mailing list? I've been on their mailing list for a while, and when I signed up through the Birchbox link, it said welcome to the mailing list, and I'd get my first offer soon. I guess I'll wait and see if I get a $10 code or not. It would be nice to have it to use with all the Christmas discounts!


----------



## Allison Andrews (Dec 9, 2014)

My box seems to match #37 if the trick on changing your month on your box link works.  I'm fine with the contents.  

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2014/december-2014-bb37


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 9, 2014)

aatx said:


> My box seems to match #37 if the trick on changing your month on your box link works. I'm fine with the contents.


That looks like what I'm getting on my second account (where I did choose the mascara).  The perfume is new since the last time I checked.  I'm also happy with the box.  I have had that perfume before on my main account but everything else is new to me.

I'm hopeful that since they added an item to this one (the perfume), they may still be populating the other boxes as well, and that I'll still get my eyeliner on my main account!


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Dec 9, 2014)

so this trick is working for most so far, i really hope i actually get this wrong box lol it says im to get box 3, with 3 Laura Mercier products, and then ill just message them to get my lip gloss, i really wont complain Birchbox. now watch my heart get crushed when i open the page tomorrow haha i should get it in the mail wed. or thurs. it says friday or saturday but i always get it 1-2 days early


----------



## ViciousT (Dec 9, 2014)

nikkiaust17 said:


> so this trick is working for most so far, i really hope i actually get this wrong box lol it says im to get box 3, with 3 Laura Mercier products, and then ill just message them to get my lip gloss, i really wont complain Birchbox. now watch my heart get crushed when i open the page tomorrow haha i should get it in the mail wed. or thurs. it says friday or saturday but i always get it 1-2 days early


Lol I would totally trade you box 40 for box 3...but I feel that would be unfair...mine has the lippy but I think it's kind of a stinker...


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Dec 9, 2014)

ViciousT said:


> Lol I would totally trade you box 40 for box 3...but I feel that would be unfair...mine has the lippy but I think it's kind of a stinker...


i went and looked, and thats not a bad box. (for me anyway) but that eyeliner is stupidly small. lol but one thing is unfair i think is if people get 7 items to review, people that get only 5 items should be able to make as many points as everyone else in one month in reviews


----------



## ViciousT (Dec 9, 2014)

I was kind of hoping BB would feel generous and give us all 7 item boxes...it's the holidays after all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 9, 2014)

aatx said:


> My box seems to match #37 if the trick on changing your month on your box link works.  I'm fine with the contents.
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2014/december-2014-bb37


This is the box I am getting for my second sub. It's my first 7 item box. Although it does seem unfair some people can points for all seven items, I think it is to make up for the fact that many of the items are small. This box has a perfume tube and two foil packets.  My main account has the eyeliner, rusk, searx, ojon oil and the lip rouge. I believe the lippy and hairspray are large sized samples. The eyeliner appears to be full size.


----------



## disconik (Dec 9, 2014)

yeleste said:


> Thank you for letting me know about that!  I just started wearing cosmetics about a year and a half ago, and this is my first time on a social site about them.  So there is a lot that I don't know yet about how it all works!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Welcome to the addict fold.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Just remember, it's ANTI wrinkle, not wrinkle repair.  Prevent it before you get them and you'll look 19 when you're 30!  There's no product that can take them away so the best thing to do is delay getting them as long as possible.  I wish I had known more about preventative skin care when I was your age!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 9, 2014)

Hm, so I subscribed on the 2nd, and it wasn't loaded yesterday, but it did look like it loaded today, if the trick is correct:







I would've loved to get 7 items, but this is a good box for me. I'll use everything expect maybe the highlight (I have like 3 of the Benefit Watts Up, and I'm going to be out of highlighter in approximately 500 years.) I just hope everything is a generous size. Very excited for the Klorane.


----------



## disconik (Dec 9, 2014)

Yay! Box 19!  I'd combed through everything and that was the one I'd circled as my ideal since I chose the rose gold liner as my PYS.  I wasn't eligible for box 3 with the LM powder and brush because I'd already gotten the protect and oil before.

I think it was a bit silly to make the LM brush part of the sneak peek since they ended up only putting it in ONE box.  I also noticed that the They're Real! mascara was only in 3 boxes.

*Ruffian Polish -* Glad to get this! 

*Vasanti Rose Gold Liner - *My PYS

*SeaRx Anti Wrinkle Serum -* I haven't tried and SeaRx products before so I'm intrigued and love trying serums.  Keeps me from having to shell out money for them.

*Manna Kadar Lip Stain - *I'm not really excited about this.  They're only sending out the dusty rose color, Lucky, right? I literally tried on 3 dusty rose type colors I've gotten from subs (the pixi honey nectar i got from bb in sept., the nyx B52 lipstick I got from ipsy forever ago, and the cynthia rowley lip stain in sugar [which looks exactly like the MK]) and all of them make me look corpse like. I'm going to end up trying to trade this out for the LM Powder/brush. I have fair skin and naturally dark pink lips so this kind of color just washes me out.

*Davines Plumping Trio - *I'm cool with this.  My hair isn't thin, but it's fine and I'm interested in seeing how this system works with it.

Happy about a 7 sample box!  And for those that are upset about only getting a five sample box, we all get them from time to time. Sometimes it's just your turn. I've been with BB for since August 2013 and 9 of my boxes were 5 item boxes.  It used to be the standard. You'd get 4 samples and then an "extra." Sometimes you only got 4 samples. I'm glad to get at least a 5 box sample and pleasantly surprised when I get 6 or 7!


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Dec 9, 2014)

oh no were not upset about 5 sample boxes, i was just saying there should be a way for everyone to make the same amount of points every month, but i cant complain because ipsys point system is dreadful!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 9, 2014)

Interesting, the "trick" works but....no PYS eyeliner as confirmed via email in this box.

[SIZE=14.3999996185303px]
[/SIZE]


----------



## disconik (Dec 9, 2014)

nikkiaust17 said:


> oh no were not upset about 5 sample boxes, i was just saying there should be a way for everyone to make the same amount of points every month, but i cant complain because ipsys point system is dreadful!


I just realized that it sounded like I was chastising you and I totally didn't mean to sound that way. And, YES, ipsy's point system is awful.  The nice thing about it, though, is the product discounts.  Since you don't buy anything directly from ipsy product wise, I understand why the point system is what is but they could be a _little_ more lenient with granting points.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 9, 2014)

So, um trades thread anyone?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 9, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> So, um trades thread anyone?


https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/135209-birchbox-december-2014-swaps/  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 9, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/135209-birchbox-december-2014-swaps/  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks I just found it.  I don't think my boxes are correct with the 'trick' so I guess I'll wait a whole other day to start swapping.


----------



## kaelahbae (Dec 9, 2014)

I emailed about my missing eyeliner and they are sending it separately. I'm still bummed because some of those eyeliner boxes looked SO GOOD, but I'm glad I'll get to try it anyway.


----------



## Kmessenger (Dec 9, 2014)

I've emailed about my missing eyeliner and no gap codes on either account and still waiting on a response. Some days it seems like I get a response almost instantly and other days the whole "ace to the top of the stack" idea isn't even remotely true.


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 9, 2014)

I signed up for the gap code and it never came.  I checked Junk/Deleted.  Oh well.  I don't know if I would use it anyway.  I probably have a better coupon hanging around but, seriously I need to stop shopping!


----------



## ModernMistress (Dec 9, 2014)

So, the gap code is not coming through for me at all. I'm assuming it is because of the amount of not birchboxers that scammed it like crazy (why wouldn't they just send the coupon in the box? Feels like gap dropped the ball there).  Are any of you contacting Birchbox about it? I wasn't going to use it on anything big but it would make a nice stocking stuffer!


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Dec 9, 2014)

my box arrived at the post office 2 hours ago, would they allow me to pick it up today ya think if i went up there?


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 9, 2014)

ModernMistress said:


> So, the gap code is not coming through for me at all. I'm assuming it is because of the amount of not birchboxers that scammed it like crazy (why wouldn't they just send the coupon in the box? Feels like gap dropped the ball there).  Are any of you contacting Birchbox about it? I wasn't going to use it on anything big but it would make a nice stocking stuffer!


 I emailed BB customer service two days ago. Today I heard from Hanna who wrote:

Thanks for being in touch and I'm so sorry for any trouble.
If you are having issues with a Gap promotion to use on the Gap website, you will need to contact their customer service. Unfortunately we do not have access to Gap's server or the ability to check or alter their codes.
I'm so sorry for the confusion here and I hope they are able to help you resolve the issue!
All the best,
HannahDiscovery Specialist
 
I forwarded the email to GAP.  It really bothers me the way that this was handled.


----------



## Kmessenger (Dec 9, 2014)

Noel S. said:


> I emailed BB customer service two days ago. Today I heard from Hanna who wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just about to post the exact same response that I received on both of my accounts. What bothers me the most is that on my ace account I also informed them that's sample choice is not showing in the app or on the website and they didn't address that issue at all. Lesson learned, they can only handle one issue per email. I feel like if they were going to have this partnership with Gap they should have had better control over it. Rant over  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Toby Burke (Dec 9, 2014)

I contacted CS about never receiving my code and they responded:

"Hi there,

Thanks for reaching out regarding the $10 Gap coupon code and I am so sorry for all the trouble and confusion.

We are working with Gap now to work through this technical glitch, but rest assured that you will have a code to use on www.gap.com by the end of this week.

If you have already entered your email address on www.gap.com/birchbox and received a code, you will be receiving another code that works properly by the end of this week.

Please note that only current Birchbox subscribers will be receiving a code to use on Gap.com. If you subscribe today and enter your email address on www.gap.com/birchbox you will still be eligible to receive the $10 off code.

Please let me know if you have any other questions. Thank you so much for your patience as we try to make this a better experience for you!

All the best"

It sounds good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

We will see


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Dec 9, 2014)

Whoa, a lot of good stuff happened on here since I last checked!!

I used the cheat and this is what I'm showing:

Box 1:

Ruffian Nail Lacquer

Vasanti Eye Pencil (My PYS)

Sea Rx Anti-wrinkle treatment

Manna Kadar Lip Locked (would have been my second choice for PYS)

Davines Replumping Set (I had a feeling I would get this since it was showing for so many boxes)

For my second box I chose the curated Lo Bosworth box.

I don't mind dupes of the hair stuff, I just hope the nail polish is a different color than what's in my first box.

I'm pretty happy with this month! I just hope that my boxes show up by Saturday when I leave town for 10 days and that my PYS shows up in my box haha

I also may re-open my third account when I get paid since this month seems pretty good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaelahbae (Dec 9, 2014)

Kmessenger said:


> I've emailed about my missing eyeliner and no gap codes on either account and still waiting on a response. Some days it seems like I get a response almost instantly and other days the whole "ace to the top of the stack" idea isn't even remotely true.


I should mention that I sent the email Sunday morning and heard back today (Tuesday) around noon! I'm Aces, too.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 9, 2014)

Box #3 in my hands!  The LM brush is so...  petite.  LOL!  The powder is tiny, too.  The tinted moisturizer is on a card. The liner is gorgeous, but about the size of the CR minis.  But OMG -- the BP Oil is even smaller than the little Chi minis that Ulta had on the 5/$5.

The box is gorgeous!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## H_D (Dec 9, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Box #3 in my hands!  The LM brush is so...  petite.  LOL!  The powder is tiny, too.  The tinted moisturizer is on a card. The liner is gorgeous, but about the size of the CR minis.  But OMG -- the BP Oil is even smaller than the little Chi minis that Ulta had on the 5/$5.
> 
> The box is gorgeous!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ugh, so ridiculous about those stupid LM cards. Why are they sending those now?? I've never once decided to buy a product from those stupid things because you never get enough product to really test drive it. I mean, they have those cards FREE in magazines or often as samples at Sephora. I guess at least you can get your 10 pts for it but honestly, don't send me anymore of those, they truly are worthless in terms of sampling.

Bummer about the oil being so small!  their other product samples are pretty generous, I think. If the cheat is right both my boxes will be getting this oil so maybe I will have enough to make decent sample, lol. How does it smell? I love hair oils so I am interested in trying it.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 9, 2014)

H_D said:


> Ugh, so ridiculous about those stupid LM cards. Why are they sending those now?? I've never once decided to buy a product from those stupid things because you never get enough product to really test drive it. I mean, they have those cards FREE in magazines or often as samples at Sephora. I guess at least you can get your 10 pts for it but honestly, don't send me anymore of those, they truly are worthless in terms of sampling.
> 
> Bummer about the oil being so small! their other product samples are pretty generous, I think. If the cheat is right both my boxes will be getting this oil so maybe I will have enough to make decent sample, lol. How does it smell? I love hair oils so I am interested in trying it.


OOh, I'll go smell it -- and take a pic of the box.  


It smells soooo good!!


----------



## IndeliKate (Dec 9, 2014)

My box arrived (yay) but missing 2 items that are listed on the card (boo).


----------



## H_D (Dec 9, 2014)

@ that is a nice box! Thanks for sharing the picture. Glad to hear the oil smells good! What a cute little baby fan brush, lol!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 9, 2014)

Box is definitely pretty.  Mine was addressed to "The Gleeful __(my name)__"  (Work was pure drudgery today.  Not feeling too gleeful...)

Anyway, the cheat here was accurate for this account.  Real Chemistry Peel, Davines Replumping set of 3 products, Mirenesse mascara (PYS on this account), Catherine Malandrino perfume, SeaRx anti-wrinkling serum.

I think I answered my quiz the same way on both accounts (since it didn't seem to matter in terms of what samples I got) but I guess Birchbox has decided this account REALLY likes getting peels.

So once boxes "officially" load tomorrow, guess I'll be contacting them about the PYS on my main account, which is not showing up via the cheat.  (Well, first I'll review the samples for points, then contact them, in case my box changes.  Although it has already shipped and is in New Jersey.)


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 9, 2014)

@@H_D You're welcome!  I'm in for the night, but I miiiiight have to play with it in a little bit.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My other box (#4) should be here tomorrow.  I can't wait to try the MK lippie!  Woot!

Kind of ironic, but I am getting the Ojon oil.  I rec'd my Ulta Cyber Sun/Monday order today and it had a sample in it too.  Guess I'm really meant to try it!

(PS -- HATE the glitter bag from Ulta.  I'm going to take it to school in a plastic bag before it sheds any more glitter!  Hopefully one of my students will find a good use for it.)


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 9, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> Box is definitely pretty.  Mine was addressed to "The Gleeful __(my name)__"  (Work was pure drudgery today.  Not feeling too gleeful...)
> 
> Anyway, the cheat here was accurate for this account.  Real Chemistry Peel, Davines Replumping set of 3 products, Mirenesse mascara (PYS on this account), Catherine Malandrino perfume, SeaRx anti-wrinkling serum.
> 
> ...


My cheat was correct on this one.  Mine was addressed to "The Sparkling" lol.  Kinda made my day a little!


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 9, 2014)

@ ~ Thanks for the photo. This is my box too.


----------



## IndeliKate (Dec 9, 2014)

My box also doesn't even REMOTELY match what the trick shows. There is only a single item in common between the trick box and my real box. But with 2 missing items, I clearly got a messed up box anyway.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 9, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> @ ~ Thanks for the photo. This is my box too.


You're welcome!  I hope I didn't spoil too much of the fun.


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 9, 2014)

@ -  I appreciate it.  I am glad to know that we are getting the LM cards.  I would have been bummed seeing it in the box when it arrived.  I don't mind the petite samples that BB sends but, cards.   Blech.  So, now I know and can get over it before my box arrives.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DoubleShot (Dec 9, 2014)

Tracking, tracking, wherefore art thou tracking?


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 9, 2014)

I got the box on my non-PYS account and it was accurate as far as the cheat goes. I was "The Joyful"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## H_D (Dec 9, 2014)

IndeliKate said:


> My box also doesn't even REMOTELY match what the trick shows. There is only a single item in common between the trick box and my real box. But with 2 missing items, I clearly got a messed up box anyway.


You are the first person who said their box wasn't the same one as shown in the trick. Interesting and hopefully that means mine won't be the one shown either, lol.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 9, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> I got the box on my non-PYS account and it was accurate as far as the cheat goes. I was "The Joyful"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got "The Cheery blah blah blah" on one of my boxes today.  My husband ctfu when I read that out loud b/c he knows that's not true.  He calls me the black Carrie Heffernan (King of Queens).


----------



## Toby Burke (Dec 9, 2014)

H_D said:


> You are the first person who said their box wasn't the same one as shown in the trick. Interesting and hopefully that means mine won't be the one shown either, lol.


Hopefully  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jen51 (Dec 10, 2014)

I emailed about my box not showing the PYS eye liner and am waiting for a reply.  Interestingly that is the account that hasn't officially updated on the site.  The box is already on its way to me though so I guess we'll see what they decide to do about it.


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 10, 2014)

My box page hasn't updated yet. I'm assuming it will update at 6:00 Pacific. I was hoping that I'd get to see my box contents at this time. Guess not. I'd really like to confirm if that trick is correct or not.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Dec 10, 2014)

Looks like the "cheat" was right for me too. it shows the welcome box for my ACES account, which is accurate because I did receive a gift subscription. I will also get my regular box with the eyeliner, which I had picked. They said that box isn't quite ready to ship yet. Just glad to be getting both, although the welcome box is very meh.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Dec 10, 2014)

I received box 32 yesterday. The box is SO cute! I love the blue color, and wish all our boxes were unique every month.

-Acure Organics Lip Lush - I love this! It's a darker shade than shown online. However, it's still very sheer. It's a nice gloss that feels nourishing.

-Vasanti Kanjal Eye Pencil - the rose gold color is gorgeous! It's shimmery and soft, and the application is very buttery. This is by far the highlight of the box.

-Rusk Texture Spray - No need for this as my hair is very thick and curly. It'll likely show up in a circular swap down the road  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

-SeaRX Serum - It's very "jelly" like, and there isn't much product in the tube. After the Shiseido serum, I'm not a fan of this one. It just doesn't even compare.

-Dr. Jart Black Label BB Cream - I'm not a BB/CC cream person, so I'll pass this along as well.

Overall, I'm happy. Especially since I received the Vasanti eye pencil which I read a lot of you seem to be missing. I hope everything works out for you guys!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 10, 2014)

Well, the cheat ended up working on both of my accounts (as far as I can tell).  When boxes loaded the normal way this morning, my main account was showing the same box the cheat showed.  So I have fired off an e-mail to Birchbox on that one.  (Did it at 6AM Eastern, so not expecting them to get back to me for a little while yet.)  And of course, I received the box for my second account yesterday and that matched up as well.

I did do reviews of all the items in the box that was missing the eyeliner, just in case they change or update it.  Probably not very accurate reviews as I haven't actually used most of the products.  Oh well!


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 10, 2014)

My box page hasn't updated yet. I'm pretty annoyed. I paid on time, and my PYS isn't in my box if the cheat is correct. The least they could do is update the damn page.


----------



## cbs73 (Dec 10, 2014)

Got a question for all of you who opted for the Lo Bosworth (man, does it pain me to type that) box- did you notice on your pages "Lo Bosworth Box Number One" or "Lo Bosworth Box Number Two"?  I had the latter on my page and it looks as though that rather than the Ruffian Nail Polish in the red colour (which, let's face it, is the other reason why I ordered the box, aside from the Davines), I am getting the purple nail polish they sampled some months back.  At first, I thought it was one of those things where they show one colour, but you can see the other colours available from the drop down box and there's no guarantee you are getting the colour shown.  Nope.  Just purple.  (I think it's Delerium)

Did this happen to anyone else?  Anyone see a slight difference in their curated box than what was shown in the video/confirmation emails?


----------



## casey anne (Dec 10, 2014)

cbs73 said:


> Got a question for all of you who opted for the Lo Bosworth (man, does it pain me to type that) box- did you notice on your pages "Lo Bosworth Box Number One" or "Lo Bosworth Box Number Two"?  I had the latter on my page and it looks as though that rather than the Ruffian Nail Polish in the red colour (which, let's face it, is the other reason why I ordered the box, aside from the Davines), I am getting the purple nail polish they sampled some months back.  At first, I thought it was one of those things where they show one colour, but you can see the other colours available from the drop down box and there's no guarantee you are getting the colour shown.  Nope.  Just purple.  (I think it's Delerium)
> 
> Did this happen to anyone else?  Anyone see a slight difference in their curated box than what was shown in the video/confirmation emails?


That's disappointing!


----------



## ChemLady (Dec 10, 2014)

I think that there was an issue with the Rose Gold eyeliner reservation. I never got a confirmation email. Mine is not showing up in my box online either, so I emailed.  The CS rep said that it doesn't show that I made a sample choice at all (even though when I go back through the PYS link it shows I chose the eyeliner) and that they are out of them, too bad. That was it. So I guess I don't get one!

In other news, does anyone know what happens with yearly subscriptions when you are at the end of the year? Do they email you asking if you would like to renew, or does it just autorenew. I tried looking for something about it on my account page but I didn't see anything.


----------



## Spazkatt (Dec 10, 2014)

My box is showing No. 4 shampoo &amp; conditioner (which I have already received) but it's a 7 item box and I love all the other options. Also, I would be OK with getting that again. So despite the dupes I love the box it's showing for me and I hope it doesn't change!


----------



## LabiosRojos (Dec 10, 2014)

So, my box uploaded and I really like my samples for this month. Only thing my PYS is missing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I contacted BB and I'm getting the rose eyeliner shipped separately    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So for everyone missing their PYS this month you should contact them, I'm sure they'll make it right for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## disconik (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm getting the same box that showed up with the cheat yesterday - box 19.  

@@Elizabeth Mac - The SeaRx has much more natural ingredients than the Shiseido and it's likely the aloe that gives it that jelly texture.  The reason the shiseido felt so silky was because it has like 3 different siloxanes and parabens in it.  They feel nice and silky but it's not beneficial to your skin in the long term.  If you do an ingredient comparison on the two, you'd be surprised to see that the SeaRx ingredients are likely to have a better long term effect. The majority of the ingredients in the shiseido are to give you the illusion it's doing something to repair the skin, when they're actually just about making it feel and smell good.

I only discovered it because I loved it too but after looking into the ingredients, I'd rather get something a bit more natural.  They're charging $65 for 30ml so I wanted to make sure I was getting my money's worth and paying that price tag for what is essentially a really thin primer with some nutrients in it was just not worth it for me. I'm not going to pay a price like that for a name.

*Edited to correct my awful typos.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meggpi (Dec 10, 2014)

I got my box and the'sneak peek'was right. I emailed about not getting my PYS and included a screenshot of the confirmation. No response yet. Ive already posted multiple times about how much I wanted that silly liner


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 10, 2014)

ChemLady said:


> I think that there was an issue with the Rose Gold eyeliner reservation. I never got a confirmation email. Mine is not showing up in my box online either, so I emailed. The CS rep said that it doesn't show that I made a sample choice at all (even though when I go back through the PYS link it shows I chose the eyeliner) and that they are out of them, too bad. That was it. So I guess I don't get one!






LabiosRojos said:


> So, my box uploaded and I really like my samples for this month. Only thing my PYS is missing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I contacted BB and I'm getting the rose eyeliner shipped separately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So for everyone missing their PYS this month you should contact them, I'm sure they'll make it right for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I haven't gotten a response yet.  But it's not encouraging that two people contacted Birchbox about the same issue I had and got two totally different responses!


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm also awaiting a response. I picked the w3ll brightener. My mens sample also didn't arrive. I'm tired of this!


----------



## BSquared (Dec 10, 2014)

Getting:

Vasanti brighten up face rejuvinator

Whish shave cream

Cynthia Rowley lip stain

Beauty Protector protect and oil

Mirenesse icurl mascara

MEH at the shave cream but I'm cool with everything else as long as the lip stain isn't an oo-glay color.


----------



## artlover613 (Dec 10, 2014)

disconik said:


> I'm getting the same box that showed up with the cheat yesterday - box 19.
> 
> @@Elizabeth Mac - The SeaRx has much more natural ingresdients than the Sheiseido and it's likely the aloe that gives it that jelly texture.  The reason the sheiseido felt so silky was because it has like 3 different siloxanes and parabens in it.  They feel nice and silky but it's not beneficial to your skin in the long term.  If you do an ingredient comparison on the two, you'd be surprised to see that the SeaRx ingredients are likely to have a better long term effect. The majority of the ingredients in the sheisedo are to give you the illusion it's doing something to repair the skin, when they're actually just about making it feel and smell good.
> 
> I only discovered it because I loved it too, but after looking into the ingredients I'd rather get something a bit more natural.  They're charging $65 for 30ml so I wanted to make sure I was getting my money's worth and paying that price tag for what is essentially a really thin primer with some nutrients in it was just not worth it for me. I'm not going to pay a price like that for a name.


. 
Thanks so much for doing the research and sharing it with us. I too have loved the Sheiseido, but that is disappointing about the ingredients. I'm receiving the SeaRx too, and you've made me excited to try it. All the recent discussion about preventing wrinkles has been really good too. I'm all for sun protection (living in Miami) to prevent wrinkles. Oily skin helps me. there are so many creams I cannot use, but these serums have been great to use since they are essentially weightless.

Thanks to all for the discussion!


----------



## cbs73 (Dec 10, 2014)

casey anne said:


> That's disappointing!


I know.  It would have been one thing if they said we could get a certain colour from their such and such collection, but the PYS for this month page specifically said we'd get Ruffian Red.  I emailed them to see what is up with the switcheroo......


----------



## LabiosRojos (Dec 10, 2014)

Spoke to BB a bit pass 9 this morning. At that time I didn't have any issues getting my PYS resolved.


----------



## H_D (Dec 10, 2014)

One box has loaded up and it is exactly what was shown on the cheat. Boring box.

The one with the PYS eyeliner has loaded yet and has not changed using the cheat. We shall see what happens but pretty sure it isn't a box with the eyeliner.

This month I'm not a happy camper.

Enough with the haircare and nailpolish for me please. i think I've gotten every color of the rainbow in every brand and I am sure I must have maxed out on all the various shampoos and conditioners- oh wait, there still is the Harvey prince shampoos/conditioners. Ugh.


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 10, 2014)

H_D said:


> One box has loaded up and it is exactly what was shown on the cheat. Boring box.
> 
> The one with the PYS eyeliner has loaded yet and has not changed using the cheat. We shall see what happens but pretty sure it isn't a box with the eyeliner.
> 
> This month I'm not a happy camper.


Same here. I'm waiting for my PYS box to actually load before I contact BB, so I hope it hurries up. Something glitchy clearly happened this month.


----------



## SouthernSass (Dec 10, 2014)

cbs73 said:


> Got a question for all of you who opted for the Lo Bosworth (man, does it pain me to type that) box- did you notice on your pages "Lo Bosworth Box Number One" or "Lo Bosworth Box Number Two"? I had the latter on my page and it looks as though that rather than the Ruffian Nail Polish in the red colour (which, let's face it, is the other reason why I ordered the box, aside from the
> 
> Davines), I am getting the purple nail polish they sampled some months back. At first, I thought it was one of those things where they show one colour, but you can see the other colours available from the drop down box and there's no guarantee you are getting the colour shown. Nope. Just purple. (I think it's Delerium)
> 
> Did this happen to anyone else? Anyone see a slight difference in their curated box than what was shown in the video/confirmation emails?


Mine showed the purple too. I will be very unhappy if any other color but red comes in the box. I have 3 subs with BB, one for me, my mom, and my daughter. Mine is the only ACES and my daughter was so worried the Lo Bosworth box would sell out (which it did) before her account would get to pick that I let her get the box on my account. She loves red polish, basically the only reason she wanted the box! Sooooo by the time the PYS came for her account everything except the eyeliner was sold out. I gave up my mascara for that dang red polish so it better come!


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Dec 10, 2014)

snapdragon said:


> Same here. I'm waiting for my PYS box to actually load before I contact BB, so I hope it hurries up. Something glitchy clearly happened this month.


me to, mines supposed to come today, i did get box 3 so i cant complain lol


----------



## H_D (Dec 10, 2014)

snapdragon said:


> Same here. I'm waiting for my PYS box to actually load before I contact BB, so I hope it hurries up. Something glitchy clearly happened this month.


Isn't interesting our PYS boxes haven't loaded yet? They probably just don't want a rush of calls/emails all at once complaining about not getting our correct PYS.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 10, 2014)

H_D said:


> Isn't interesting our PYS boxes haven't loaded yet? They probably just don't want a rush of calls/emails all at once complaining about not getting our correct PYS.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh, maybe! I'm wondering if there were also some actual glitches, though. First of all, like others, I never got a confirmation email for my PYS. Also, I subbed for a second box after Dec 1, and that box (while very blah) loaded _and_ shipped before my annual subscription. Lastly, on the cheat link, my main box just looks weird, random, and possibly slapped together last-minute. It has two No. 4 shampoos for completely different hair types (one hydrating, one volumizing) and no conditioners. I've never seen a box combination like that.


----------



## emilylithium (Dec 10, 2014)

snapdragon said:


> Oh, maybe! I'm wondering if there were also some actual glitches, though. First of all, like others, I never got a confirmation email for my PYS. Also, I subbed for a second box after Dec 1, and that box (while very blah) loaded _and_ shipped before my annual subscription. Lastly, on the cheat link, my main box just looks weird, random, and possibly slapped together last-minute. It has two No. 4 shampoos for completely different hair types (one hydrating, one volumizing) and no conditioners. I've never seen a box combination like that.


I think i might got the same box as you. I subbed last day of November, no PYS. I got the two #4 shampoos too which is kind of weird. No conditioner to make it a set? I can always use them for traveling though, so it is good with me.


----------



## SouthernSass (Dec 10, 2014)

They need to get it together on the PYS issues. This system is NOT working! Problems every step of the way.

What I really wish is that they would offer a master list of samples available for a certain time period, say 6 months or 4 months, whatever. Then we'd mark our favs and each month they would include one of those samples in our box.


----------



## disconik (Dec 10, 2014)

I have to say that I've never experienced a single problem with the PYS system.  I've always gotten the one I wanted and it always arrived with my box.  I've been really lucky in that my BB issues have been very few and far between and met with spectacular customer service. I understand that issues arise and as long as the issues are met with polite and prompt resolution, it's not a big deal to me.  I mean, they let people keep full size orders when they ship the wrong things, do everything possible to resolve PYS problems by sending out the missing sample ASAP, and give out points to make up for it.

Is the issue the fact that they are working out the kinks in a new system or that you're not getting it at the same time everyone else is? Implementing large scale options like PYS and BB Plus is a pretty big undertaking and I'm going to err on the side of patience until they do something to me that is completely ripping me off and disgusting a la the rotten skincare from the Julep Jewel Heist Mystery Box. If BB ever gets as bad as Julep, I'll take my money elsewhere.  Just like I did with Julep.

Perspective for the holidays. I know, I know.   :blabla:  lol


----------



## H_D (Dec 10, 2014)

@@SouthernSass oh I like that idea!

So my PYS box finally uploaded and is showing the same as the cheat did. I contacted CS and they told me to actually wait until I physically get my box and then contact them because sometimes the box posted on your account isn't what you really get?? Is that true? I've been with BB for 3 years and never had a box shown that wasn't my actual box. And even if it happens, don't they need to fix what box is showing on my account so I can actually review the right box? So confusing, lol.


----------



## Toby Burke (Dec 10, 2014)

My box did not change  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I did get my PYS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tamarin (Dec 10, 2014)

For people getting the Sumita eyeliner, I think it's actually an olive shimmer, not the bright green shown on the box page. The eyeliner was shown in one of the sneak peeks on BB instagram.


----------



## H_D (Dec 10, 2014)

@@disconik but I suppose since you've never experienced a problem with getting your PYS, you cant understand the frustration. This is the first time (but only the second time I've picked) I haven't gotten my a PYS and I am not completely annoyed even though they confirmed my choice but there are some who have NEVER gotten their PYS. That must be frustrating and like someone else mentioned at one point, the PYS has been going on for a few months now (3 or 4? can't remember) so how long does it take to really work the kinks out? It isn't like new issues, just the same one- people make a pick, confirm with CS that they picked their item, and still don't get said item.


----------



## wagz379 (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm getting box 51, so excited! I love Davines and mascara is a no brainer choice for Sample Choice for me.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Dec 10, 2014)

@@disconik - Very helpful information! I'll look into this, too. I agree that it's more important to have an effective product in the long run. Thanks!!


----------



## splash79 (Dec 10, 2014)

I haven't had a problem with getting the sample I picked, but I think we're past the point of giving Birchbox a pass when it comes to the PYS.  They started allowing us to pick a sample with the July box and I think 6 months is enough time to work out the bugs.


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 10, 2014)

@@disconik, I agree that it's not really a big deal. It's one sample in a $10 sample box. However, I think the problem with PYS is that it sets certain expectations. Not meeting specific expectations is disappointing for customers, and it's a huge pain in the ass for customer service. (Underpromise and overdeliver, right?) This month, I was really looking forward to getting a rose gold Vasanti eyeliner. Instead, I'm not getting one and my box is really random and FAR worse (for me) than any of the boxes that actually had the liner.

If BB can still send me one, I'll be a happy camper regardless, but one person was told they're out. BB customer service is doing a great job, as always, but this has to be just as annoying for them. Hopefully the PYS will be less glitchy in the future.


----------



## disconik (Dec 10, 2014)

@@H_D Have you ever worked in a massive custom database environment or coding?  It can take a very long time to get everything smoothed over.  As of April of this year, birchbox had over 800,000 subscribers. Can you fathom trying to keep a database and program documenting the individual requests of 800,000 working to the point where there is a 0% margin of error.  I'm certainly not trying to discount anyone's frustration, but I think a bit of perspective is helpful in mediating undue stress to oneself. I wouldn't want to be expected to exist with a 0% margin of error.  There are humans on the other end of the button click and the coding formulas.

I recognize that I'm fortunate to not have had any major issues.


----------



## celiajuno (Dec 10, 2014)

No box update for me and my account is still showing November shipping information.This is the third month in a row that this has happened. I probably won't get my eyeliner sample either. I was charged for the box so it is not a payment problem. This is it for me, I am through with BB after this month.


----------



## lyncaf (Dec 10, 2014)

I got mine today, and it is box 7: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2014/december-2014-bb7

The body butter is so tiny. It's like a half-full small lip balm tub. Maybe enough to moisturize one foot, which isn't really enough to test it. And it's the Tuscan Honey scent, which is basically vanilla. Vanilla fragrances make me sneeze, but that seems to be all BB sends me. 

The lip gloss is full size, but brown. I guess it's close to the Pantone marsala shade, which is not a pretty lip gloss color on me. The other samples are also blah, and I don't even have the consolation of having more than 5 things to review.

BB is lucky that I have a year subscription, I guess, because they keep sending me disappointment boxes. Going through the options, the majority looked great to me. This was one of the only ones that didn't. I don't know why they refuse to send me interesting makeup. Maybe I should start choosing PYS again.


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm on the phone with Birchbox now. They said my sample choice never got reserved because I used an old email link to reserve my sample choice.

What. The. F**K.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 10, 2014)

Both my boxes are up and showing the same products as the cheat.  This will be my last month with two boxes so I'm happy they seem to be good ones!  My PYS is showing in my box contents so hopefully I get it.

 I also haven't ever had a problem with getting my PYS though I don't always pick a sample.  I never cancel/resubscribe for points and also don't use the old PYS links to pick the new months sample.  I wonder if this is something that is causing issues for people?  My Mom works as a programmer and many of these systems aren't built to be bug-free when people use them in unintended ways.  The people who program them test them for the expected use and so bugs exposed by work-arounds may not be noticed until the system launches.  It can take months to fix these things because they are so big and connect to so many other systems.  I guess I see both sides, from a customer perspective it is frustrating but from a programming perspective it is also frustrating.  Hopefully they work out the bugs and are able to make this system work.  I like the PYS option!


----------



## Toby Burke (Dec 10, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> I got mine today, and it is box 7: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2014/december-2014-bb7
> 
> The body butter is so tiny. It's like a half-full small lip balm tub. Maybe enough to moisturize one foot, which isn't really enough to test it. And it's the Tuscan Honey scent, which is basically vanilla. Vanilla fragrances make me sneeze, but that seems to be all BB sends me.
> 
> ...


I got box 42 - overall not my top choice but at least I have one sample I really like through choosing my PYS

That's the upside of PYS and not leaving the box up to chance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 10, 2014)

peril said:


> I'm on the phone with Birchbox now. They said my sample choice never got reserved because I used an old email link to reserve my sample choice.
> 
> What. The. F**K.


It stinks that the site still lets you choose, and explicitly tells you your PYS is reserved if it isn't actually... reserved. I would think an old link just wouldn't work at all.

Are they able to send you one?


----------



## LadyK (Dec 10, 2014)

peril said:


> I'm on the phone with Birchbox now. They said my sample choice never got reserved because I used an old email link to reserve my sample choice.
> 
> What. The. F**K.


This seems to be part of a trend.  The more "cheats" we find, the more Birchbox shuts them down.


----------



## lyncaf (Dec 10, 2014)

I wonder if I changed my profile to say I was younger, they would send me cooler stuff. Maybe they think people in their 30s just want hairspray and sunscreen and brown lip gloss and overpowering perfumes. Oh and lots and lots of moisturizers, of course.


----------



## lyncaf (Dec 10, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> I got box 42 - overall not my top choice but at least I have one sample I really like through choosing my PYS
> 
> That's the upside of PYS and not leaving the box up to chance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I didn't really want any of the PYS options, which is why I skipped it! So I'd still be picking something that was meh. Maybe I'm just a debbie downer today.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 10, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> I wonder if I changed my profile to say I was younger, they would send me cooler stuff. Maybe they think people in their 30s just want hairspray and sunscreen and brown lip gloss and overpowering perfumes.


This made me laugh so hard.  I couldn't help but imagine someone over-tanned, big hair, with too much filler in their lips, enveloped in a cloud of Elizabeth Taylor "White Diamonds".  Not the look for everyone.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 10, 2014)

LadyK said:


> This made me laugh so hard.  I couldn't help but imagine someone over-tanned, big hair, with too much filler in their lips, enveloped in a cloud of Elizabeth Taylor "White Diamonds".  Not the look for everyone.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It'll be worse. They'll send out samples of Elizabeth Arden's "Red Door."


----------



## Dawn Horton (Dec 10, 2014)

peril said:


> I'm on the phone with Birchbox now. They said my sample choice never got reserved because I used an old email link to reserve my sample choice.
> 
> What. The. F**K.


I emailed them with my PYS and here is their reply:

Hi Dawn,

Thanks for writing in and I'm sorry for the trouble.

It looks like the choice was selected before the Sample Choice window was opened, using a previous link. Because of this, your choice was not captured and secured.

Not to worry though, the box you received is a fabulous one and completely tailored to your profile.

In the future months to ensure your choice is secured, please wait until you receive the email sent by Birchbox around the end of each month. We will make sure you always receive it!

Please let me know if you have other questions or concerns. For further assistance, you can also give us a call at 877-487-7272 (M-F 9a-9p EST) and we'd be happy to help.

Have a great day!


----------



## disconik (Dec 10, 2014)

LadyK said:


> * I also haven't ever had a problem with getting my PYS though I don't always pick a sample.  I never cancel/resubscribe for points and also don't use the old PYS links to pick the new months sample.  I wonder if this is something that is causing issues for people? * *My Mom works as a programmer and many of these systems aren't built to be bug-free when people use them in unintended ways.  *The people who program them test them for the expected use and so bugs exposed by work-arounds may not be noticed until the system launches.  It can take months to fix these things because they are so big and connect to so many other systems.  I guess I see both sides, from a customer perspective it is frustrating but from a programming perspective it is also frustrating.  Hopefully they work out the bugs and are able to make this system work.  I like the PYS option!


Same here. I wait for the new email to pick each month and I don't unsub/resub every month. 

Has everyone that's not gotten their PYS received the sample confirmation emails after using the link in the current month's email blast? I thought I saw someone say they never received a confirmation email. If that's the case, why not contact CS at that point instead of after the boxes are shipped? You'd have a better documented case.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 10, 2014)

disconik said:


> Has everyone that's not gotten their PYS received the sample confirmation emails after using the link in the current month's email blast? I thought I saw someone say they never received a confirmation email. If that's the case, why not contact CS at that point instead of after the boxes are shipped? You'd have a better documented case.


Well, I did choose mine using the old link.  But when I went back with the new link, I was unable to choose anything.  I got the same response as the person earlier in the thread:



> Thanks for writing in and I'm sorry for the trouble.
> 
> It looks like the choice was selected before the Sample Choice window was opened, using a previous link. Because of this, your choice was not captured and secured.
> 
> ...


Which is directly contradicting what Birchbox CS told me earlier.  When I *didn't* get a confirmation e-mail, I wrote to them and *they said my sample choice was reserved*.  I sent screenshots, which they apparently didn't look at.

I wrote back and complained that they gave me two completely different stories.  (I don't even need the eyeliner, truthfully, as I already have too many.  But I would like for them to pick one story and stick to it for everyone.)


----------



## ang3445 (Dec 10, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Getting:
> 
> Vasanti brighten up face rejuvinator
> 
> ...


This is my box, too!  I am really really REALLY hoping for the lip stain in Dahlia.


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 10, 2014)

disconik said:


> Same here. I wait for the new email to pick each month and I don't unsub/resub every month.
> 
> Has everyone that's not gotten their PYS received the sample confirmation emails after using the link in the current month's email blast? I thought I saw someone say they never received a confirmation email. If that's the case, why not contact CS at that point instead of after the boxes are shipped? You'd have a better documented case.


I didn't contact them mainly because my hotmail account (which I only use for things like this) can be unreliable. BB's website clearly stated I had reserved the rose gold eyeliner, and it continued to say that every time I reloaded to double check. Because of that, I figured it was an issue with my email, and I didn't want to bother customer service for no reason (I did take a screenshot just in case). It wasn't until boxes started loading that I realized it was an actual PYS problem. It sounds like people who contacted them early didn't fare any better.


----------



## H_D (Dec 10, 2014)

I didn't use the old link. I also never received an email confirmation so I did email them right away (before my box shipped) and they told me yep, my sample was registered and not to worry- I will be getting it. I also have the screenshot showing my account states I chose the liner.

Anyway, is there anyone who chose the mascara and aren't getting it? If so, you can have mine. I've tried two or three of this brand's mascara and they don't work for my long lashes.


----------



## H_D (Dec 10, 2014)

@@SneakyBurrito yes, I agree one story would be nice, lol. I think they have as many stories for the reasons why we didnt' get out PYS as they do versions of boxes! I think I got Reason #5.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 10, 2014)

It gets better.



> Thanks for understanding. We're still working diligently to optimize Sample Choice for our customers and understand that it's not yet a perfect customer experience. We're making our systems smarter everyday so hopefully things like this won't be an issue in the future! Believe me that we want, so badly, to have a seamless experience for all our customers.
> 
> While we optimize this system, please wait until you receive the email each month. This will allow us to secure your sample with no problems.
> 
> ...


I get *38* *points *as compensation.  (I had 462 before her offer to compensate me enough to get to 500.)

So it's still another solution.

P.S. The first line in my e-mail back to them was "I don't find your answer acceptable."  How do you get to "thanks for understanding" from that?

P.S.2.  Yeah, I understand the subscription is rebillable.  Now give me a new 100 point code and I'll cancel and resubscribe again.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 10, 2014)

peril said:


> I'm on the phone with Birchbox now. They said my sample choice never got reserved because I used an old email link to reserve my sample choice.
> 
> What. The. F**K.


Yeah they did that to me too.  They gave me a warning not to use an old e-mail again but will let it slide "this time". I will be getting the liner separately.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 10, 2014)

LadyK said:


> This seems to be part of a trend.  The more "cheats" we find, the more Birchbox shuts them down.


yup. the more "cheats" we post on here, the more they shut them down too. i keep my mouth closed if i find something new because of that.


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 10, 2014)

nc42 said:


> Yeah they did that to me too.  They gave me a warning not to use an old e-mail again but will let it slide "this time". I will be getting the liner separately.


They could avoid this by having an email system that actually works, or having enough inventory for everyone to be able to choose a damn sample. Ugh.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 10, 2014)

nc42 said:


> Yeah they did that to me too. They gave me a warning not to use an old e-mail again but will let it slide "this time". I will be getting the liner separately.


What the heck?  That is so different from what they told me!

Oh well.  I actually do like the box I will be getting.  And I got my 38 (!) points.  I'm done with this for now.  And since their e-mails currently do seem to be coming to me, I'll just wait from now on.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Dec 10, 2014)

dangit! well guess i wont use that early email anymore if there is something i really want. at least the box im getting is a good one. but wow at least we found this out now and not having this mess up on us a couple more months in a row oh and what about the gap codes? we should get 10 dollars worth of points if we arent getting 10 dollars at gap.


----------



## wagz379 (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm coming back here after a long hiatus so I have to ask... What do you mean, old email link for Sample Choice vs new email link/cheat?


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 10, 2014)

wagz379 said:


> I'm coming back here after a long hiatus so I have to ask... What do you mean, old email link for Sample Choice vs new email link/cheat?


Someone figured out that if you saved the e-mail for the previous month's sample choice (let's say "November" as an example), you could click the link to choose a sample for December before the December sample choice e-mails went out.  Usually started working the morning before the December e-mails went out.

However, it appears they are not honoring those choices in all cases and/or do not have records of those choices and/or some other version of events.  Lesson here is to wait for the e-mail to come out.

"Cheat" has been used in several ways in the thread but most often referring to a way to see what box you're getting before boxes load on the 10th.  You log in to Birchbox's site, click on your box from the drop-down menu at the top, choose "all samples," and then click on the previous month's name.  Then change the date in your browser bar from www.birchbox.com/(somestuff)/2014/11 to www.birchbox.com/(somestuff)/2014/12.

ETA: Those are not real links, even though they're underlined.  I just didn't feel like visiting the Birchbox site to copy-paste the real one.


----------



## artlover613 (Dec 10, 2014)

I emailed BB this morning too, and even though I received an email confirmation for the Lo Bosworth box using the old link, I won't be getting it. I am getting the correct item for my second box. I had used the correct December link on that one. Lesson learned.

I'm content with the box I'm getting but I might scour the trade list for a couple of items soon.


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 10, 2014)

Oooh I just checked my box out. I'm getting the lord &amp; berry eyeliner...because getting it two months in a row from Ipsy wasn't enough.


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 10, 2014)

wagz379 said:


> I'm coming back here after a long hiatus so I have to ask... What do you mean, old email link for Sample Choice vs new email link/cheat?


Around the date PYS starts, the previous month's email link would actually open the new month's PYS screen. It let people make selections - and seemed to save them - but apparently it wasn't really communicating with the current reservation records.

It seemed like a godsend for me, since I didn't always get my new PYS email the day everyone else did (see also: hotmail sucks). Oh well. I hate to get a brand new email account just for my subscriptions/sales/junk, but I guess I should.


----------



## disconik (Dec 10, 2014)

wagz379 said:


> I'm coming back here after a long hiatus so I have to ask... What do you mean, old email link for Sample Choice vs new email link/cheat?


People were using the PYS link from the previous month's email to access the current month's PYS before anyone else could. Consequently, many of them didn't receive their PYS samples likely because they didn't get routed to the proper database.


----------



## splash79 (Dec 10, 2014)

I've been having computer issues recently (my wifi card is going out), but I haven't been able to get the Gap link to work at all.  I feel that they handled that promotion badly and I don't know why they couldn't have included a physical card or code in each person's box.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 10, 2014)

The W3ll sample was a really nice size. On the other hand, the SeaRx scrub was tiny! It's a little tube, but I used it once this AM, and I don't think there is anything left in there.


----------



## H_D (Dec 10, 2014)

@@jesemiaud how do you like the W3ll people brightener?


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 10, 2014)

H_D said:


> @@jesemiaud how do you like the W3ll people brightener?


Hmmm...I think I like it ok. Today is the first day that I've used it. I used it under my eyes as a brightener and I think it looks ok.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 10, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> What the heck?  That is so different from what they told me!
> 
> Oh well.  I actually do like the box I will be getting.  And I got my 38 (!) points.  I'm done with this for now.  And since their e-mails currently do seem to be coming to me, I'll just wait from now on.


they also sent me a dupe sample this month, which is the only reason they are giving me the liner separately. i told them to fix their coding so this won't happen again.


----------



## disconik (Dec 10, 2014)

Just did some poking around on instagram and it looks like the ruffian polish going out is the red and not the delerium. I saw what looked to be box 19 and it had red as well as a curated box with the red polish.


----------



## ChemLady (Dec 10, 2014)

I waited for the stupid email this month to pick (since I had issues last month getting my sample with the early choosin') and I still didn't get my sample choice. I got the same response back with the "oh you picked too early, sorry!" even though I didn't. It seems absurd to be pissed about not getting an eyeliner, but Birchbox does make the sample choice on of its features, and that sample would have been (on average) 1/5 of the product that I bought from them and they didn't deliver on it.


----------



## bluturtle (Dec 10, 2014)

I emailed them this morning, and I have yet to receive any kind of response other than my ACE email has been moved to the top of the list.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 10, 2014)

nc42 said:


> they also sent me a dupe sample this month, which is the only reason they are giving me the liner separately. i told them to fix their coding so this won't happen again.


Well, that makes it a little different than it was for me.  I didn't get any duplicate samples (unless you count the two mascaras I got on my two different accounts, although I know Birchbox wouldn't! -- I hope I like the mascara but I haven't opened it yet because I just opened a new Too Faced one the other day and I don't want to have too many open at the same time).

Still, this seems totally random.  It's like they have some dice they roll before each call/e-mail.

1: too bad, so sad; you chose too soon; don't use the old e-mail

2: we'll ship the eyeliner separately

3: we're out of the eyeliner

4: we'll give you __(insert random number here)__ points

5: we don't have your sample choice recorded

6: call back again when you actually get your box because the website is inaccurate


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 10, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> Well, that makes it a little different than it was for me.  I didn't get any duplicate samples (unless you count the two mascaras I got on my two different accounts, although I know Birchbox wouldn't! -- I hope I like the mascara but I haven't opened it yet because I just opened a new Too Faced one the other day and I don't want to have too many open at the same time).
> 
> Still, this seems totally random.  It's like they have some dice they roll before each call/e-mail.
> 
> ...


Yeah. It makes me wonder if they have any staff meetings. I'm in a customer service like job and if there's a widespread issue, my supervisor sends out a mass email telling us how to react to the problem.

My dupe was from September 2013 and this is the second dupe on this account. It will be three years next month.


----------



## lyncaf (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm going to complain again. I just tried the brown Acure lip gloss, and the pigment is all separated from the oils in it. It's a mess, and I can't get it to mix back together. I am guessing that's from freezing and thawing, but if a product can't stand being frozen, don't send it to Michigan in the winter. It also tastes and smells awful. I'm surprised this product has such right ratings on the BB site.

ETA: Just noticed it only has 3 reviews.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tamberella (Dec 10, 2014)

I got box 19 today, 

                              Ruffian red polish - they show the purple on my box picture and I would                                                         have much rather had that.  I don't really do red polish.

                             Sea Rx Anti wrinkle serum - This item is very disappointing. It is a tiny                                                                               tube and seems   pretty empty.  It does not                                                                                     seem like the proper delivery  system                                                                                              for a serum.

                             Vasante Rose Gold eyeliner - Love this!! It is beautiful and applies so                                                                                           smoothly.

                             Manna Kadar Lip Gloss - The packaging is adorable but the color of the                                                                                   gloss is just meh.

                             Davines Plumping Trio - Haven't tried yet but it smells kind of mediciney .                                                                   Hope it works  cause my hair needs some                                                                                            plumping!!!

I am overall happy with my box, despite my little grumblings.  I mean it's a seven item box, not a bad way to end the year!!


----------



## casey anne (Dec 10, 2014)

I remember thinking during sample choice time, holy crap! the eyeliner is still available to pick after everything was sold out! I bet they totally f'ed that up and either don't have the stock to fulfill the sample choice, or it some glitch or something. What do you think?

I did pick it but I messed it up for myself by: cancelling and resubbing after and using an old email link so I'm not going to say anything, but I am still super pissed about the box I am getting....


----------



## hipsterhippo (Dec 10, 2014)

*shrug* I feel like people get way too upset over a $10 a month box. If you're gaming the system by using the last month's email because you want to skip the line, is Birchbox really supposed to bend over backwards to let you break the rules? Sure, one thing if you did choose it with the right email, or didn't get the email at all, email BB and see if they'll make it right. It's a different thing if you're just impatient. It penalizes the people who wait for the email to go out and find out that the samples have already been chosen because people don't want to wait like everyone else.


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 10, 2014)

casey anne said:


> I remember thinking during sample choice time, holy crap! the eyeliner is still available to pick after everything was sold out! I bet they totally f'ed that up and either don't have the stock to fulfill the sample choice, or it some glitch or something. What do you think?


Because some of the people who didn't get it used the new link like they were supposed to, I think it's probably a combination of both.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 10, 2014)

casey anne said:


> I bet they totally f'ed that up and either don't have the stock to fulfill the sample choice, or it some glitch or something. What do you think?


It's because so many people requested it without waiting for the e-mail that none of those choices were recorded!

I just used my now 38 sorry points (plus the 462 I already had) to get three liquid eyeliners in different colors and a mystery sample pack.  Liquid eyeliner is better for me anyway.  And I still have like 400 points on another account if something cool that I want comes along.

Also, that Mirenesse liquid eyeliner (what I bought) is not exclusive to Birchbox and I don't know why they have the "exclusive" logo on their site.


----------



## bluturtle (Dec 10, 2014)

I got points added to my account because I just held my ground that I did receive confirmation and even now when I click the link, it shows it recorded. I wasn't rude, and I didn't ask for any benefits for the second account since I'm getting 2 PYS options on it (although neither were my choice). 

I asked the supervisor point blank how was I to know there was an issue when your company sent out confirmations...that's what prompted the points, I think, She gave me 113 points to round up my account so that I could order the full size on them because there are no additional samples to send out.


----------



## ChemLady (Dec 10, 2014)

bluturtle said:


> I got points added to my account because I just held my ground that I did receive confirmation and even now when I click the link, it shows it recorded. I wasn't rude, and I didn't ask for any benefits for the second account since I'm getting 2 PYS options on it (although neither were my choice).
> 
> I asked the supervisor point blank how was I to know there was an issue when your company sent out confirmations...that's what prompted the points, I think, She gave me 113 points to round up my account so that I could order the full size on them because there are no additional samples to send out.


I've held my ground as well (even though in the last email it was still subtly hinted that I made an early selection and was at fault) and they rounded my pints up as well (so like 65 points or so?).


----------



## Savanna McCurry (Dec 10, 2014)

I had to make a new login for MUT- ugh! I think because I had it linked to my old facebook account.

I received this email:

Hi Savanna,

Thank you so much for your patience as we looked into this issue for you!

We have record that you reserved your December Sample Choice selection a bit before the official email launched. Unfortunately, unless you submit your sample choice using the official link for the month we are unable to guarantee your selection. We apologize for any inconvenience this has caused and please make note that in the future we will be unable to honor any early selections that are made on a previous month's sample form.

Luckily, I see that we have a few samples in stock for December and I will be sending you the Vasanti Extreme Eye Pencil, as promised. Again, thank you for your patience and look out for your separate shipment!

Best,

Cherise

Discovery Specialist

Edited to say: At least they are sending it! I was very nice on the phone and didn't ask them to send me one, I just asked why I didn't get it. I won't pick early again! Lesson learned for sure!


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Dec 10, 2014)

i havent even gotten an email about my pys missing, but hey ladies i have a question for you who unsubscribe and subscribe, does it keep your points on your account, or do you need to spend them before you unsubscribe? thnx in advance


----------



## casey anne (Dec 10, 2014)

nikkiaust17 said:


> i havent even gotten an email about my pys missing, but hey ladies i have a question for you who unsubscribe and subscribe, does it keep your points on your account, or do you need to spend them before you unsubscribe? thnx in advance


The points stay whether you are subscribed or not... just make sure to remember that points expire a year after your receive them!


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Dec 10, 2014)

casey anne said:


> The points stay whether you are subscribed or not... just make sure to remember that points expire a year after your receive them!


awesome! thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ViciousT (Dec 10, 2014)

A. I think Hebron KY ate my birchbox...and B. I'm genuinely not sure they do more than scan the e-mails...with the Laggies box, my perfume (with a screw on cap) was open and I e-mailed them to let them know, I very plainly stated I DID NOT want another perfume, I just thought they should know it was open because aren't the boxes hand packed and how does a screw top come loose in a sealed box?...and next thing I know, I get another open perfume in my mail box...I think they scan for the problem and just go with what they think is best.  Overall though, I think they have some of the best customer service around because they do their best to make things right.  I guess I'm just grateful to get a box because luckily it was year sub, and we are 'can't even spend $10 poor' right now.  I don't always love it, but I usually always use it. The points are awesome too.  Oh another little rambling note, if you didn't get the mascara, I can tell you from my experience, I don't think it's very good at all.  I'd rather use covergirl from the drugstore...More than one coat of the mirenesse and my lashes look like tarantula legs.  Not pretty at all :wacko:


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 10, 2014)

splash79 said:


> I've been having computer issues recently (my wifi card is going out), but I haven't been able to get the Gap link to work at all.  I feel that they handled that promotion badly and I don't know why they couldn't have included a physical card or code in each person's box.


Although I really hate the Gap I have been working on getting a resolution for this. Really I just want both BB and the Gap to know that it seems as though random people took all of the codes. Today the GAP  CS asked me to forward the email from BB.  Someone else had an email from BB saying that they were aware of a website glitch and everything should be working by the end of the week. But that email pasted earlier in this thread implied that all of the codes that were previously sent out were going to be replaced. This would clearly cause a problem for anyone not on MUT who also doesn't regularly check their email. They might head to the store with a now useless code.


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 10, 2014)

Someone posted a picture of the same box as my main account is getting for December, and it looks like the best box ever!

https://www.facebook.com/Birchbox/photos/a.10152634758151647.1073741908.248182141646/10152634758336647/?type=1&amp;theater

I mean, I'm not super excited about the shampoo/conditoner, but who cares when everything else is awesome and it is a seven item box. I am crossing my fingers that it will arrive by Friday, but I think that is overly optimistic.

ETA: What is the deal with the Gap codes? I submitted for both of my BB accounts and have heard nada from Gap.


----------



## MessyJesi (Dec 10, 2014)

ViciousT said:


> A. I think Hebron KY ate my birchbox...and B. I'm genuinely not sure they do more than scan the e-mails...with the Laggies box, my perfume (with a screw on cap) was open and I e-mailed them to let them know, I very plainly stated I DID NOT want another perfume, I just thought they should know it was open because aren't the boxes hand packed and how does a screw top come loose in a sealed box?...and next thing I know, I get another open perfume in my mail box...I think they scan for the problem and just go with what they think is best. Overall though, I think they have some of the best customer service around because they do their best to make things right. I guess I'm just grateful to get a box because luckily it was year sub, and we are 'can't even spend $10 poor' right now. I don't always love it, but I usually always use it. The points are awesome too. Oh another little rambling note, if you didn't get the mascara, I can tell you from my experience, I don't think it's very good at all. I'd rather use covergirl from the drugstore...More than one coat of the mirenesse and my lashes look like tarantula legs. Not pretty at all :wacko:


They stole one of my boxes also. The one I thought would be here first.


----------



## H_D (Dec 10, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> Someone posted a picture of the same box as my main account is getting for December, and it looks like the best box ever!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Birchbox/photos/a.10152634758151647.1073741908.248182141646/10152634758336647/?type=1&amp;theater
> 
> I mean, I'm not super excited about the shampoo/conditoner, but who cares when everything else is awesome and it is a seven item box. I am crossing my fingers that it will arrive by Friday, but I think that is overly optimistic.


What is in that pretty pink tube? I will be jealous if it is a pretty pink lipgloss or something!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 10, 2014)

I received box #4 today. I'm call calling it the micro-mini box. The #4 shampoo is Amazonian compared to everything else.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 10, 2014)

H_D said:


> What is in that pretty pink tube? I will be jealous if it is a pretty pink lipgloss or something!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


definitely not a lipgloss. it's skin care by searx


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 10, 2014)

H_D said:


> What is in that pretty pink tube? I will be jealous if it is a pretty pink lipgloss or something!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's the SeaRX face cream of some kind.



MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I received box #4 today. I'm call calling it the micro-mini box. The #4 shampoo is Amazonian compared to everything else.


That's the box my second account is getting. I think it's time to cancel that account, again. :sdrop:   Don't get me wrong, it's not awful. Number 4 usually works out for me, I did ask for that lip gloss, and I'll use the teeny tiny Yoube. I'm not sure about the rest of it, though.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 10, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> It's the SeaRX face cream of some kind.
> 
> That's the box my second account is getting. I think it's time to cancel that account, again. :sdrop:   Don't get me wrong, it's not awful. Number 4 usually works out for me, I did ask for that lip gloss, and I'll use the teeny tiny Yoube. I'm not sure about the rest of it, though.


MK Lippie was my PYS too.  It's the exact shade of my winter dry lips.  And I don't like the smell/taste.  I can't put my finger on it, but ugh.  I've put it on twice trying to figure it out.

I also tried the highlighter -- but you can't tell.  It must be the same color as I am, LOL.  I need to get off my rump and head to Sam's Club.  I'm wondering if I should add some normal makeup just in case I get out in their lighting and my brow bones look like they're ready to party all by themselves.  HA, I think I'll take my chances.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## splash79 (Dec 10, 2014)

I dislike getting shampoo and conditioner foils, because I'm forever forgetting to toss them in shower.  I finally remember to grab some last week and now I'm wondering if people 'decant' these things before using them.  I ask because I could not open one by hand, had to attempt to use my teeth, and got shampoo in my mouth.  Am I just inept or does everyone open these prior to getting in the shower?


----------



## Megan27ist (Dec 10, 2014)

splash79 said:


> I dislike getting shampoo and conditioner foils, because I'm forever forgetting to toss them in shower.  I finally remember to grab some last week and now I'm wondering if people 'decant' these things before using them.  I ask because I could not open one by hand, had to attempt to use my teeth, and got shampoo in my mouth.  Am I just inept or does everyone open these prior to getting in the shower?


Yeah, I can't open the foils in the shower either.  If I forget to pre-open them, I just use my regular stuff instead, then hope I remember next time.


----------



## ViciousT (Dec 10, 2014)

Sad to see how tiny the manna kadar is...it's the only thing in my box #40 I was excited about (it was my pys) but I'm excited for a pretty box lol


----------



## LadyK (Dec 10, 2014)

splash79 said:


> I dislike getting shampoo and conditioner foils, because I'm forever forgetting to toss them in shower.  I finally remember to grab some last week and now I'm wondering if people 'decant' these things before using them.  I ask because I could not open one by hand, had to attempt to use my teeth, and got shampoo in my mouth.  Am I just inept or does everyone open these prior to getting in the shower?


I have finally started remembering to cut these open before getting in the shower.  I think they are designed to be impossible to open with wet hands.  (I'm not sure where they think we are going to use the sample)  I need to get a little cup to put in my shower to keep them from constantly falling over.


----------



## Audra Lenore (Dec 10, 2014)

I got my birchbox yesterday. 

I haven't tried the shampoo or conditioner (Since cutting my hair short, I wash it every 2-3 days. Tonight is hair wash night so I'll try it tonight.) I love how generous shampoo samples are. From the last shampoo sample I got, I was using it for weeks before it ran out. But that could also be because I don't use a lot at once. 

I'm kind of disappointed with the Embryolisse. I expected the sample to be larger. The sample is the size of my pinkie. It also made my face feel really greasy after using it for awhile. But it soaked up and eventually felt really nice. I'm just disappointed about the size, I guess.

L &amp; B... Seriously eff this crap. I would have found a way to make it work, but of course it's the friggin sparkly kind. Ugh.

Manna Kadar is nice. The sample will last awhile. I kind of wish that it was a different color though. It looks a little weird on me. But I mixed it with lipstick and it looked better. 

Rusk... I seriously don't know any time that I will use this. But whatever. I'll figure it out eventually. Kind of wish that the Embryolisse was the size of this and vice versa.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 10, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> MK Lippie was my PYS too. It's the exact shade of my winter dry lips. And I don't like the smell/taste. I can't put my finger on it, but ugh. I've put it on twice trying to figure it out. I also tried the highlighter -- but you can't tell. It must be the same color as I am, LOL. I need to get off my rump and head to Sam's Club. I'm wondering if I should add some normal makeup just in case I get out in their lighting and my brow bones look like they're ready to party all by themselves. HA, I think I'll take my chances.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


All right, glad I didn't choose either of those (haha, not like I got both of my choices anyway).  I avoid most highlighters offered in boxes because they're either the same color as -- or darker than -- my skin.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 10, 2014)

splash79 said:


> I dislike getting shampoo and conditioner foils, because I'm forever forgetting to toss them in shower. I finally remember to grab some last week and now I'm wondering if people 'decant' these things before using them. I ask because I could not open one by hand, had to attempt to use my teeth, and got shampoo in my mouth. Am I just inept or does everyone open these prior to getting in the shower?


I celebrated "foil packet week" on my own recently.  I put a pair of scissors in the shower and left them there all week.


----------



## ViciousT (Dec 10, 2014)

splash79 said:


> I dislike getting shampoo and conditioner foils, because I'm forever forgetting to toss them in shower.  I finally remember to grab some last week and now I'm wondering if people 'decant' these things before using them.  I ask because I could not open one by hand, had to attempt to use my teeth, and got shampoo in my mouth.  Am I just inept or does everyone open these prior to getting in the shower?


Mmm shampoo in the mouth...gotta love it...I can barely open most foils with dry hands...


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 10, 2014)

Did people use the pys cheat for their November sample? was there a cheat used last month? I'm just wondering b/c if it worked last month with no problems, people probably thought it would work this month too.


----------



## splash79 (Dec 10, 2014)

@@SneakyBurrito Scissors are a really good idea.  I generally can't go through a full packet of shampoo and/or conditioner at one time, so I may rig up a "foil station".  I'm thinking a sticky magnet strip and some round magnets to hold the open foils and a suction cup hook for the scissors.

@@ViciousT  The (not) awesome thing about having shampoo mouth is that I was rapidly running out of hot water at the time, so I was trying to rinse out my mouth and wash my hair simultaneously before I was hit with freezing water.  Fun, fun!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 10, 2014)

splash79 said:


> @SneakyBurrito Scissors are a really good idea. I generally can't go through a full packet of shampoo and/or conditioner at one time, so I may rig up a "foil station". I'm thinking a sticky magnet strip and some round magnets to hold the open foils and a suction cup hook for the scissors.


Yeah, you'll want to keep the scissors from staying wet/sitting in standing water or they could get rusty.  A suction cup hook would probably work pretty well.  I didn't have the issue of not using the whole packet, though...my hair is down to my waist.  When I have non-shower open foils (serum, eye cream, etc.) I just use binder clips to keep them shut.  But I end up with a big, awkward pile of binder-clipped foils that way.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 10, 2014)

nc42 said:


> Did people use the pys cheat for their November sample? was there a cheat used last month? I'm just wondering b/c if it worked last month with no problems, people probably thought it would work this month too.


My November was fine.  But I didn't use the old e-mail cheat then.  Because I hadn't saved any old e-mails.  (Actually, I might have been canceled during PYS time for October.  I don't remember.)  Anyway, I read about people using the cheat so I saved my November e-mail and tried to use it for December.

End result:

November (no cheat): worked fine

December (cheat): did not work

So I will be waiting for the e-mail next time.  I have fast internet at work and am able to respond to the e-mails immediately, so I'm not sure why I was so concerned about getting ahead of everyone else this most recent time...


----------



## Angelalh (Dec 10, 2014)

so upset this month

heres my email to birchbox

hello birchbox, i have 3 accounts on birchbox this one, [email protected], and [email protected] yahoo.com
on all 3 accounts i have Dry, curly hair selected... i do not have fine hair selected on any of them... if have i have THICK selected on this profile. So i really do not understand how anyone with curly frizzy hair at all is sent replumping products if things are meant to be sent to you based on your profile. i DO appreciate that you sent the matching set (even though the CONDITIONER was MISSING in this box) please DO NOT SEND ME THIS SAMPLE I WILL NOT USE IT.
 
can you please explain how these products were sent to people with curly hair, i know it is a sampling program.  and you have no control on people with multiple accounts getting sent the same product i just can NOT wrap my head around why i got these based on my profile and i will NOT be able to use them since i have TONS of hair and it is thick

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v242/plastic_noize_experience/Pictures%20of%20me/DSCN6650.jpg heres my hair in all of its glory... no plumping needed LOL


----------



## ViciousT (Dec 10, 2014)

So I checked into Hebron KY...there's barely over 5,000 people there...I wonder what my box is doing...small town tour before coming home maybe?


----------



## 3Babydolls (Dec 10, 2014)

My box loaded and it's showing box #3 just like trick said. Yay!!! I really can't wait now


----------



## DoubleShot (Dec 10, 2014)

No tracking or uploaded box yet. At this point I would just like confirmation that I'm getting a box.


----------



## ScopeIt (Dec 10, 2014)

I LOVE when BB makes an error in my favor. My box page and card show crappy Coola and Embryolisse (sorry, fangirls, I hate it), but I got my box today and got BP Protect &amp; Oil (which I have a full size of, but this will find a home in my travel bag) and Whish shave cream (again, I have the full size, but I can always use one for travel). The rest of my box was decent, too -- Klorane Dry Shampoo in natural tint, Mirenesse Mattfinity Lip Rouge in Paris, and Hayadi hair mask. 

Not the most exciting box, but it's a very practical one for me. I'm an OR nurse and I go out with friends a lot after work, so the dry shampoo comes in handy to refresh my hair after having it shoved in a cap all day. I love getting boxes where I will actually USE everything.


----------



## splash79 (Dec 10, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> Yeah, you'll want to keep the scissors from staying wet/sitting in standing water or they could get rusty.  A suction cup hook would probably work pretty well.  I didn't have the issue of not using the whole packet, though...my hair is down to my waist.  When I have non-shower open foils (serum, eye cream, etc.) I just use binder clips to keep them shut.  But I end up with a big, awkward pile of binder-clipped foils that way.


My husband used to work next door to a (now defunct) skincare store.  He was behind the stores when they were closing and they asked him if he knew anyone who would want a ton of empty sample jars.  He knows I find those things handy, so he brought home about 30 tiny jars that are perfect for eye creams and things like that.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 10, 2014)

Despite getting a BB cream, I LOVE my BB this month!!  I am Jovial, btw    I have to find out what color of this lip gloss I got. 



Spoiler










on the left - with flash under lighting, on the right, darkened corner of my room with flash so you can see the colors under different conditions.


----------



## lyncaf (Dec 10, 2014)

ViciousT said:


> So I checked into Hebron KY...there's barely over 5,000 people there...I wonder what my box is doing...small town tour before coming home maybe?


Hebron is basically a suburb of CInncinnati. Maybe it went to the big Gap outlet there?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lyncaf (Dec 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Despite getting a BB cream, I LOVE my BB this month!!  I am Jovial, btw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have to find out what color of this lip gloss I got.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it says the name right above the words "Lip Lush". Mine was Date [something]?


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 10, 2014)

Angelalh said:


> so upset this month
> 
> heres my email to birchbox
> 
> ...


LOL at this e-mail.  I got that stuff in my box and I have curly hair too. They never send stuff like devacurl or miss jessie's to me and it baffles me.  

Your hair and makeup are pretty btw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Dec 10, 2014)

Both my boxes are showing the same as when I saw them on the app and via the cheat over the weekend. I am getting both my PYS.  I am reviewing my items now in case when I get my box the items are different and I have to contact them to load the correct box contents.


Box 1 sub I have had since Jan 12


Box 2 sub since March 14

Also this is my last month with 2 BBs.  I picked up an extra BB when I dropped Ipsy and the 100 point codes were plentiful but now that the codes are going the way of the dodo bird I am going to go to one sub.

That and I want to get more indie subs!


----------



## Angelalh (Dec 10, 2014)

nc42 said:


> LOL at this e-mail.  I got that stuff in my box and I have curly hair too. They never send stuff like devacurl or miss jessie's to me and it baffles me.
> 
> Your hair and makeup are pretty btw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


thank you soo much!! its actually old pics lol im pretty tame with the makeup these days

ive gotten curl stuff in the past a looong time ago... but now i get volumizing products and things for oily hair...


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 10, 2014)

I've used the old email pys twice, but I jumped the gun by a few hours. I got my pys choice each time. The way I see it there are two possibilities:

a) there really is a disconnect with using the wrong email and having your choice registered, or

B) CS is just checking your account when you email about a missing sample for a reason to make you feel like it's your fault.

*The smiley sun glasses guy appeared because i tried to type the letter b and a parentheses. I decided to leave him though.


----------



## Spazkatt (Dec 10, 2014)

Well, it looks like I am getting a different variety of #4 shampoo &amp; conditioner than before, Yu-Be skin cream, Miracle SKIN revival mud, Ojon oil rejuvenating therapy, Manna Kadar lip locked, &amp; W3LL people bio brightener. My 1 year anniversary box is amazing, so glad I joined Bb!


----------



## Beckilg (Dec 10, 2014)

Thank goodness. I'm getting the eyeliner and not a brow pencil. My brows are fine without help. I'm also horrified at this painted on eyebrow trend.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 10, 2014)

i don't like birchbox law, lol


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Dec 10, 2014)

got the box #3 in the mail today, great box i did email bb about my missing lipgloss but no email back yet :/ figured they would just complain at me or give me sorry points, because the box was decent and im sure they dont want me to have 8 items in one month


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Dec 10, 2014)

Yay got my box today. The box is beautiful. It is the same one from the cheat.

PYS eyeliner: it is sample size I'm going to say 1/2 the full size. It doesn't have the built in sharpener like the full size either. Color is beautiful, I wore it right away.

W3ll people highlighter: sample is bigger than I expected. It looked darker (moonstone shade) than I expected too but once swatched it matched my skin perfectly, love it. It isn't sparkle it is shine.

Juara mask: I was shocked that it wasn't one of those cardboard "foil" samples I always get from this brand. It is a generous glass jar and I'm guessing I can get at least 3 uses depending on how it spreads.

Davines: it says all hair types so I will give them a try. Also a generous sample spray.

Acure cleanser: it is a good size sample of 1oz but it will be a while until I try it since I have so many to use but it came sealed so that's great!

I am very happy with this box! It has a nice balance of cosmetics and skin and hair. Birchbox has a come a long way since the beginning of summer. Now even getting a shampoo/conditioner I dont feel like the box suffered because they are extras. I hope they keep it up!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 10, 2014)

I got my box for my 2nd account today - I chose the Party Ready box. I'm happy with it! The Davines size is great!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 10, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I got my box for my 2nd account today - I chose the Party Ready box. I'm happy with it! The Davines size is great!


What a great box! I was thinking of maybe getting it, but it looks like the regularly monthly box-box (er container) and I really wanted the beautiful December box. *___* the packaging


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 10, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> What a great box! I was thinking of maybe getting it, but it looks like the regularly monthly box-box (er container) and I really wanted the beautiful December box. *___* the packaging


Admittedly, I only chose it because I have two accounts now - because I wanted the "special" box, too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I'm glad I did. FINALLY got a CR lipstain, and this one is such a cute shade. MOst of my stains are bolder colors so it will be nice to add in a more subtle one.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Dec 10, 2014)

My first photo post! I finally figured out how to do it.


----------



## H_D (Dec 11, 2014)

@@Shayleemeadows that liner looks sooooo pretty!


----------



## H_D (Dec 11, 2014)

nc42 said:


> definitely not a lipgloss. it's skin care by searx


Ah, thanks for letting me know. Skincare shmincare.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hate birchbox law. Not only did I beg not to get the mascara and did anyway, but I don't want/need hair products (I get them in pretty much every box and at least two) and I got three, count 'em, three of them in the box with the mascara. It is like a cruel, cruel joke! Oh well, these types of things are good for taking to the women's shelter so at least they will go to good use.


----------



## H_D (Dec 11, 2014)

@ wow I hope BB isn't going the way of ketchup packets and card samples now. What is the No. 4 packet? They usually always do small containers of stuff-I've never gotten packets from them.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 11, 2014)

H_D said:


> @ wow I hope BB isn't going the way of ketchup packets and card samples now. What is the No. 4 packet? They usually always do small containers of stuff-I've never gotten packets from them.


Usually those foils are considered an "extra", in addition to your usual 4-5 samples. There's a question in the profiles now that asks if you're okay with receiving foil extras.

(Though, some, like the Miss Jessie's foils, are huge enough to  be considered deluxe. Some of the miss jessie's foils contain an ounce of product!)


----------



## Karly65 (Dec 11, 2014)

ViciousT said:


> So I checked into Hebron KY...there's barely over 5,000 people there...I wonder what my box is doing...small town tour before coming home maybe?


Your box is not alone. Mine "shipped from client" in Mt Juliet TN on the 7th and hasn't been seen since.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cluck Gable (Dec 11, 2014)

Gosh, seeing some of these boxes makes me feel even sadder about the box I'm scheduled to get.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just have to remind myself that I was given a Beauty Blender not too long ago and that I was due a box of punishment sooner or later. Here's looking forward to January!


----------



## cbs73 (Dec 11, 2014)

disconik said:


> Just did some poking around on instagram and it looks like the ruffian polish going out is the red and not the delerium. I saw what looked to be box 19 and it had red as well as a curated box with the red polish.


Nope.  I am definitely getting Delerium in my box.  What I am guessing happened is that they ran out of Ruffian Red and had to stick Delerium in some of the boxes because when I go to my box page (forgive me for not knowing how to do a screen grab and post) it says "Lo Bosworth Box #2" at the top of the screen.  I emailed CS yesterday to see if my theory is correct and I have yet to hear from them.  But believe me, I know the difference between purple and red.


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 11, 2014)

I got the "sorry, no dice" email. Oh well, that's okay. A little bummed since this would have been my first successful PYS _ever..._ it's time for a new email account, obviously.


----------



## cbs73 (Dec 11, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I got my box for my 2nd account today - I chose the Party Ready box. I'm happy with it! The Davines size is great!


Odd question for you- when you look at your box page on your account, does it say "Lo Bosworth Box #1" or anything like that at the top of the page?


----------



## disconik (Dec 11, 2014)

Angelalh said:


> so upset this month
> 
> heres my email to birchbox
> 
> ...


I have curly hair, but it's fine curly hair, not thick curly hair.  Not all people with curly hair blessed with luscious locks.  Some of us need help in the plump hair department so I'm excited to get it.



cbs73 said:


> Nope.  I am definitely getting Delerium in my box.  What I am guessing happened is that they ran out of Ruffian Red and had to stick Delerium in some of the boxes because when I go to my box page (forgive me for not knowing how to do a screen grab and post) it says "Lo Bosworth Box #2" at the top of the screen.  I emailed CS yesterday to see if my theory is correct and I have yet to hear from them.  But believe me, I know the difference between purple and red.



Mine (box 19) shows the purple as well, but every box combo containing the polish that I've seen on IG or FB has has the ruffian red in it so that's all I can really speak to.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 11, 2014)

Not sure if anyone posted this, but Gilt has a Birchbox deal(ish)

http://www.giltcity.com/national/birchboxnationaldec

It's for two Build your own box and one service for $39, or more if you want more services. Too bad I don't live in NYC.

If I have one main complaint about BB, it's that since they opened their flagship store, they haven't done any events outside of New York this year. That would've been fine if they hadn't in 2013, but i felt like they opened pandora's box with that one and I'm disappointed since I couldn't go to any of the events near me in 2013 and this year there just weren't any period.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Dec 11, 2014)

i used my points and got something free, but DANGIT i forgot to look at the bonus shop and add a sample. boooooooooooo


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Dec 11, 2014)

My boxes aren't super horrible, but I think I'm extra grumpy this month because I wanted nice stuff for the holiday season.  I also really wanted to try the Davines, (fine hair + replumping = no brainer, right?) and I'm not getting it in either box.  I'm also getting a bunch of stuff that doesn't work with my skin tone, and CS is taking forever to get back to me about not getting the curated box.  Oh well, I'm sure January will be better!


----------



## emilylithium (Dec 11, 2014)

I am wondering if anyone found the same problem with the see all samples page. I wanted to check if i have gotten the same no 4 shampoo before, but all the samples from past months are wrong. They somehow changed today and doesn't actually match what i have gotten before. (they used to match)


----------



## H_D (Dec 11, 2014)

emilylithium said:


> I am wondering if anyone found the same problem with the see all samples page. I wanted to check if i have gotten the same no 4 shampoo before, but all the samples from past months are wrong. They somehow changed today and doesn't actually match what i have gotten before. (they used to match)


I've kind of wondered about this a little. I know I've gotten the No. 4 shampoo (both hydrating) on both accounts before but on the one I am getting this month, it is not showing up anymore. I am staring at two sets of them as we speak. I was a little perturbed at the changing of the format of previous boxes as I was wondering if some things would be different.


----------



## jillybean307 (Dec 11, 2014)

Noel S. said:


> Although I really hate the Gap I have been working on getting a resolution for this. Really I just want both BB and the Gap to know that it seems as though random people took all of the codes. Today the GAP  CS asked me to forward the email from BB.  Someone else had an email from BB saying that they were aware of a website glitch and everything should be working by the end of the week. But that email pasted earlier in this thread implied that all of the codes that were previously sent out were going to be replaced. This would clearly cause a problem for anyone not on MUT who also doesn't regularly check their email. They might head to the store with a now useless code.


I called BB today about the Gap situation, and they said that Gap is working on it &amp; we should all receive new codes by Saturday.

I really hope they get it sorted out.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 11, 2014)

nikkiaust17 said:


> i used my points and got something free, but DANGIT i forgot to look at the bonus shop and add a sample. boooooooooooo


E-mail or call them real quick.  It's not too late until you get a shipping notice.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 11, 2014)

emilylithium said:


> I am wondering if anyone found the same problem with the see all samples page. I wanted to check if i have gotten the same no 4 shampoo before, but all the samples from past months are wrong. They somehow changed today and doesn't actually match what i have gotten before. (they used to match)


I can't get that page to come up at all now.  There's no "box" drop-down menu next to "gift" for me any longer.  I tried two different browsers.

Edit: It's working again.  And all of my samples are showing up correctly.  I only have like 10 boxes on that account, though.


----------



## cari12 (Dec 11, 2014)

disconik said:


> I have curly hair, but it's fine curly hair, not thick curly hair.  Not all people with curly hair blessed with luscious locks.  Some of us need help in the plump hair department so I'm excited to get it.
> 
> Mine (box 19) shows the purple as well, but every box combo containing the polish that I've seen on IG or FB has has the ruffian red in it so that's all I can really speak to.


I've looked through IG a few times and haven't seen a single box 19 on there yet. 

Never mind, I stand corrected. Just checked again and one was recently posted and it does have the red and not the purple. Bummer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was really excited about getting Delirium!


----------



## cbs73 (Dec 11, 2014)

Karly65 said:


> Your box is not alone. Mine "shipped from client" in Mt Juliet TN on the 7th and hasn't been seen since.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too.  I looked and my tracking says shipped on the 5th.  I emailed CS to see what was up and got a super snippy response about how the USPS makes them ship ground because of the hazardous materials (looking at you perfume and nail polish) and it is not uncommon for the box to appear as though as it is stuck in a place because Newgistics ships the box to my neighborhood and then USPS picks it up for delivery and it is only then that the tracking info with USPS updates.  

Um, no.  No it doesn't.  I have had boxes in the past with nail polish and perfume and I knew where it was and when it left an area.....the only other time it was stuck somewhere for a week was when the box got lost in Indiana and they shipped me a new one.  If I was expecting just the curated box, I'd be ok with this and check in again in a few days...but I managed to snag the necklace Lorelei wore in the spoiler video with PYS and the Birchbox Plus options and I know that sold out.  

Oddly enough, they got back to me within the hour with this response....meanwhile I am still waiting to find out why my box page says Delerium polish and not the Ruffian Red for the curated box.....


----------



## tamberella (Dec 11, 2014)

cbs73 said:


> Oddly enough, they got back to me within the hour with this response....meanwhile I am still waiting to find out why my box page says Delerium polish and not the Ruffian Red for the curated box.....


My box was not the curated box but it showed I was getting Delirium and I got Ruffian Red.  Maybe they have their wires crossed at Birchbox.  It would not be the first time!!!


----------



## cari12 (Dec 11, 2014)

cbs73 said:


> Me too.  I looked and my tracking says shipped on the 5th.  I emailed CS to see what was up and got a super snippy response about how the USPS makes them ship ground because of the hazardous materials (looking at you perfume and nail polish) and it is not uncommon for the box to appear as though as it is stuck in a place because Newgistics ships the box to my neighborhood and then USPS picks it up for delivery and it is only then that the tracking info with USPS updates.
> 
> Um, no.  No it doesn't.  I have had boxes in the past with nail polish and perfume and I knew where it was and when it left an area.....the only other time it was stuck somewhere for a week was when the box got lost in Indiana and they shipped me a new one.  If I was expecting just the curated box, I'd be ok with this and check in again in a few days...but I managed to snag the necklace Lorelei wore in the spoiler video with PYS and the Birchbox Plus options and I know that sold out.
> 
> Oddly enough, they got back to me within the hour with this response....meanwhile I am still waiting to find out why my box page says Delerium polish and not the Ruffian Red for the curated box.....


They've been really inconsistent with their shipping policies. They quit shipping anything from their store that is a hazmat outside of the lower 48, EVEN by ground, because of some new "warehouse policy" they have. Which especially doesn't make sense because they send all my stuff by ground anyway, so I have NO idea why I can't buy things like the beauty protector spray anymore. I got into an email exchange back and forth trying to understand why they won't ship things that are perfectly legal to go by ground to me when they only ship by ground to me and they couldn't give me a solid answer. It was incredibly frustrating. 

And ironically one of my boxes this month has polish in it anyway...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 11, 2014)

cbs73 said:


> Odd question for you- when you look at your box page on your account, does it say "Lo Bosworth Box #1" or anything like that at the top of the page?


I think mine says Box #2.


----------



## bluturtle (Dec 11, 2014)

You know, I was happy with the resolution when I called in, but got a rather snippy email today on my second account, which I assumed would be lumped with the resolution from the first account. I just feel like this is almost a punishment for finding a loophole, kind of like when they canceled the ability to buy gift cards with points. 

I'm okay with adjusting policies, as long as there is notification. If they had sent those "you were a bad girlm you aren't getting your sample pick" emails instead of confirmation emails, I'd have no problem with not getting my sample. But this just reeks of smacking hands--and I don't spend money to get punished.


----------



## cbs73 (Dec 11, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I think mine says Box #2.


curiouser and curiouser.....


----------



## cbs73 (Dec 11, 2014)

tamberella said:


> My box was not the curated box but it showed I was getting Delirium and I got Ruffian Red.  Maybe they have their wires crossed at Birchbox.  It would not be the first time!!!


You are right- I just got an email back from CS- you can tell she actually looked into the account (rather than get a snippy email explaining how shipping works) by the way the email was worded.  It appears as though wires are crossed.  She said that she was able to look into what was in my box (not sure how, but ok) and the Lo Bosworth definitely should have Ruffian Red....but she has alerted the IT group to the issue with showing Delerium on the account and if I get a colour other than red, I should email her back so she can send it out.  

Now that is good service.  Gabby addressed my concerns and took steps to make things right if need be.  Yeah, sure, she spelled my name wrong, but I am willing to overlook it.  Jackie, on the other hand, talked to me as if I fell off the back of the turnip truck and this is my first box.  I should email her back and let her know that I am aware of how shipping works and that "hazardous" materials need to go ground and that I fully expect the products that I ordered using my 34th box anniversary code should ship ground as well.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Dec 11, 2014)

I got box #7 (How do we know from looking at our box online?  I only know b/c people posted with the box #)

The body butter is very small.  And when I took the protective liner off, it didn't fully pull off the thin plastic.  So, once I gouged into that I used up a bit of the sample.

I got Date Worthy as my Lip Lush sample.  I only tried the color on my hand but I like it.  Not the usual pink colors I seem to get that don't work for me.

My Coola sample had no cap.  It has a foil covering the hole, but the cap is completely missing.  So, I won't be able to close it back up after opening it.

I will use the Rusk.  Decent sample size.

The Sea RX scrub is small, but I haven't opened it yet to find out how much I will really need.


----------



## Tamarin (Dec 11, 2014)

my box has been stuck in Fishers IN for 4 days now...I usually get it within 1-2 days of arrival at Fishers.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 11, 2014)

My main account box came today. I like this one, too!


----------



## girlwithclass (Dec 11, 2014)

bluturtle said:


> You know, I was happy with the resolution when I called in, but got a rather snippy email today on my second account, which I assumed would be lumped with the resolution from the first account. I just feel like this is almost a punishment for finding a loophole, kind of like when they canceled the ability to buy gift cards with points.
> 
> I'm okay with adjusting policies, as long as there is notification. If they had sent those "you were a bad girlm you aren't getting your sample pick" emails instead of confirmation emails, I'd have no problem with not getting my sample. But this just reeks of smacking hands--and I don't spend money to get punished.


Sounds a lot like what happened to me today. I e-mailed in on the 9th and just now heard back today about my PYS not being in my box. After a bunch of back and forth, basically they are not going to accommodate my sample choice request but I can have 100 sorry points. Makes a whole lot of sense...

I guess from now on, I will be e-mailing BB on PYS day for all 3 accounts to have them reserve my samples. That way, I will have confirmation directly from them. I have never had any trouble with the PYS thing until now..


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 11, 2014)

Oh, here's the Manna Kadar gloss/stain being worn (sorry about my face, I worked all day and I'm zonked). It's a pretty, really natural pink. And sorry it rotated itself, but you get the idea.





And here's a quick swatch of the Sumita liner...it's between a bronzey gold and an olive, and I really like it!


----------



## DoubleShot (Dec 11, 2014)

Finally got tracking, and this is the latest I've ever received a BB, Not even ipsy was this late for me. I normally get my box during the 9-12, so I grumbled a bit. Box hasn't uploaded yet either. With the cheat I'm extremely happy with what it shows, but I need that reassurance of it being uploaded.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Dec 11, 2014)

My box is the same as the workaround said, and I did get my PYS. I used the email for this month, and I think this was the first PSY that I'm an Ace for.

Edit:  I mean according to my account. I haven't actually received my box yet.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 11, 2014)

Got my 2 boxes today!  They were the same as the cheat, on the app and matched my PYS.





I am glad the Amika this time around is a little tube vs last time I got it, it was a foil!


----------



## Jill Cortright Nolan (Dec 11, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I received box #4 today. I'm call calling it the micro-mini box. The #4 shampoo is Amazonian compared to everything else.


That's the same box I just got! I was thinking how impressed I was that they managed to send so many tiny things. I mean, I know the W3LL people sample is fairly large, so maybe they had to have all tiny samples to make up for it? (Aside from the shampoo, but I got that in a mystery pack last month and know I don't like it. Also, am I the only one who thought the highlighter was going to be in stick form because it's called a "brightener stick"? I was curious to see what it would be like to have a highlighter in that form...


----------



## Kelli (Dec 11, 2014)

I used one of my GAP codes yesterday (got two pairs of clearance evil toe trappers...er...socks). The girl working was "your total is just under $10 so it probably won't work", she typed it in and worked fine and I walked out of there paying nothing.

I think this is the first month I haven't had any issues, in the 4 or 5 months I've been subbed, so that's good.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 11, 2014)

Kelli said:


> I used one of my GAP codes yesterday (got two pairs of clearance evil toe trappers...er...socks). The girl working was "your total is just under $10 so it probably won't work", she typed it in and worked fine and I walked out of there paying nothing.
> 
> I think this is the first month I haven't had any issues, in the 4 or 5 months I've been subbed, so that's good.


Were you able to combine it with any in-store promotions? (Like 40% off etc?)


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Dec 11, 2014)

I saw many people asking but I'm not sure if @@Jazbot responded or not but here are the byob samples this month at birchbox soho

Fragrance-

Atelier santal

Joie

Body/nails-

Ruffian in red

Ruby wing color changing polish in gold/red sparkle

Dr.lipp lip balm

Skincare-

Vasanti brighten up

Yube

Egyptian magic

Dr.brandt microdermabrasion

Hair-

Beauty protector shampoo

Toni and guy shine serum

Serge Normant instant volume spray

Amika dry shampoo

Macadamia instant healing oil spray

Makeup-

Make eyeshadow in a grayish color

Sumita eyeliner olive color

Laura geller mascara

Jouer moisture tint in opal or glow

Model co lipstick in get naked


----------



## LabiosRojos (Dec 11, 2014)

Just got mine...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Style de Paris perfume

Davines

Mirenesse mascara

Real Chemistry Peel

SeaRX Serum

PSY (eyeliner) missing but should be arriving soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 3Babydolls (Dec 11, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Oh, here's the Manna Kadar gloss/stain being worn (sorry about my face, I worked all day and I'm zonked). It's a pretty, really natural pink. And sorry it rotated itself, but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty pretty !!!


----------



## Kelli (Dec 11, 2014)

@ - The items I got were on clearance, so I don't think any of the discounts I saw on signs would have applied anyways, so I don't know if they would work with any of their promotions.


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 11, 2014)

Here is an update on my trying to get a gap code. I got one already for my second subscription but not the main account. When I click on the link I just get page cannot be displayed. The gap CS asked me to forward them my original email. But their response was just that they will make a note of my difficulties for future programs. Wow. Thanks. But I called the hotline at the bottom of the email and spoke to Betty at Gap CS. She was able to access the website, but the code has not come through. She said if I have not received it by Tuesday call her back and she can send me a code that will only work online. That would be nice not to have to drive to the mall.


----------



## MessyJesi (Dec 11, 2014)

Now my post office is holding my box hostage. It arrived yesterday, should have been delivered today. But wasn't. Hope I get it tomorrow because my second one should be here Saturday and I'd rather pretend like I only got one than try to explain why I have two. Closing the second account. Used the last points to buy me a chuao chocolate bar with potato chip pieces. Probably could have found something else but I only had $10 in points. And that chocolate is delicious.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 11, 2014)

Kelli said:


> @ - The items I got were on clearance, so I don't think any of the discounts I saw on signs would have applied anyways, so I don't know if they would work with any of their promotions.


in general, Gap lets you stack % off with their on sale items.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 11, 2014)

I wish that I found this image before the 10th.  You all know how we get when it comes to "reveal day" at birchbox.


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 11, 2014)

I haven't received a code.  I wonder if its because I am already in their database as a customer.  Who knows?  In the last week I have had 3 purchasing disasters and I am feeling some spendy remorse  - I think its a sign I need to quit buying stuff.  They can keep the code.


----------



## tulippop (Dec 11, 2014)

Has anyone not been able to get the gap link in their email to work?  Everytime I've tried it the page doesn't load so I can't get my code.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Dec 11, 2014)

No tracking email yet....I was seriously hoping for a box tomorrow.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 11, 2014)

gap answer. i used the link from the insert thingie in the box to get here.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Dec 12, 2014)

I have not received the Gap codes either here. Maybe because they know there is not a store in my area. I am also having problems with doing reviews for my main account. I am receiving 3 Laura Mercier products and none of them will go through. Shot off an email to CS, hopefully, they will fix it. I would like the 70 points, this month and not just 40.


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 12, 2014)

My boxes came!  








I was so pleased to see Ruffian Red instead of Delerium since it's one I didn't already have. Now they need to start sampling the Essential Blush collection.  

The Sumita is an interesting olive shade. I was bummed to see them switch out the brow pencil for another eyeliner but I have nothing like it in my vast eyeliner collection so that's a plus. 

The Manna Kadar came in Lucky, a very flattering pink nude. The texture reminds me a lot of the Rimmel Apocalips line but without the weird smell. Doesn't feel too drying, which is a welcome surprise for a matte stain. I'd like to see them come out with a few bolder shades of this.

I love the Acure Lip Lush in Shmexy! By far my favorite item this month. It feels great on, not at all sticky, and the smell is really fruity. It reminds me of something but I can't quite put my finger on it. The color is a very sheer pink so this will work nicely over other lip products for shine and moisture.  :smilehappyyes:


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 12, 2014)

misstrix said:


> I was so pleased to see Ruffian Red instead of Delerium since it's one I didn't already have. Now they need to start sampling the Essential Blush collection.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


When it eventually comes, the top picture is what I'll get on my main account.  I have a TON of red polish already but would use either red or purple.  I'm hoarding No. 4 samples because it's really good for my hair but I don't want to pay full price for it.  So, even though it doesn't have my PYS, I like the box.  (I get two of the Mirenesse mascaras because it actually was my PYS on my other account.  They can join my 3+ Benefit "They're Real" minis that I'll get to one of these days...)


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 12, 2014)

I counted up my mascara samples and with the mirenesse I received yesterday, I now have 17 mascaras waiting to be used. Holy crap...I will never have to purchase mascara again.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 12, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> I counted up my mascara samples and with the mirenesse I received yesterday, I now have 17 mascaras waiting to be used. Holy crap...I will never have to purchase mascara again.


I am afraid to do that.  I know I have more than 10.  Probably more than 15.

I did count my lipsticks and lip glosses the other day.  I stopped at 100.

I really need to stop buying things.


----------



## Meeesha (Dec 12, 2014)

Got my box today, and it's actually correct!  However, for my Plus item, they sent me the wrong necklace.  *sigh* I've never dealt with a company with so many warehouse/shipping issues before.  Just fired off an email to CS....hopefully I'll get the correct necklace before Christmas


----------



## H_D (Dec 12, 2014)

@@Meeesha love the picture of the puppy!


----------



## Kyra Carroll (Dec 12, 2014)

I had the issue that many people did with the missing PYS eye liner, it was a pain to deal with their customer service by email take a look...

Hello,

I selected the Vasanti Kajal Extreme Eye Pencil - Rose Gold for my sample choice for this month, but when I checked my box preview it was not there. I remember getting the confirmation email but I did not keep because I have not had a problem ever before. I included the confirmation from the sample page, hopefully we can get this fixed.

Thanks so much,
Kyra

Hi Kyra,

Thank you so much for your patience as we looked into this issue for you! We have record that you reserved your December Sample Choice selection a bit before the official email launched.

Unfortunately, unless you submit your sample choice using the official link for the month we are unable to guarantee your selection. We apologize for any inconvenience this has caused and please make note that in the future we will be unable to honor any early selections that are made on a previous month's sample form.

Please let me know if you have other questions or concerns. For further assistance, you can also give us a call at 877-487-7272 (M-F 9a-9p EST) and we'd be happy to help.

Have a great day!

Best,

Gabby
Discovery Specialist

Obviously not the answer I was hoping for, I figured they would just send the sample or give me some points so I replied

  Hi Gabby,

Thanks so much for the quick response, but unfortunately I am very unhappy with how this issue is being handle and the lack of any real resolution to the issue. I have a few concerns I would like address in hope of resolving this issue.

First, this is only my second time picking a sample choice, my first was in October and I skipped November, but it was with the November email that I realized the link was the same. I figured it was supposed to be that way and saves the link as a Favorite and then on the sample choice day went to the link to pick my choice. Never was I informed that I needed to wait until I got the email, and in addition to that, the fact that I got the emails at completely different times each month added to my belief that the page went live the day sample choice opened and not at a specific time. I also went back once I got the email to confirm that my choice had been entered in, and as I showed proof of, it was listed as my choice with no option to resubmit my choice. If my choice was not register or guaranteed I should have been notified.

Second, this to me seems to be an issue on your part, not on mine as the customer. I even went was far as to check the fine print on the last sample choice email and it says as follows "Note: If you select one of the box customization options but we are unable to bill you for your monthly or yearly subscription on the first attempt, you will not receive your selection. Be sure to update your billing information (http://link.birchbox.com/53f7b71a9d2784bb3d8b4d3f20pgf.wy/UvKvmMJSiwGPIzQoBbbd3) to ensure that you receive your selection. You will receive a confirmation email within 2 days after making your selection. Limit one selection per subscriber. Sample selection is only available for Women's Birchbox subscribers and the intended recipient. Sample Choice closes on Wednesday, November 26, 2014 11:59 p.m. ET or while supplies last " it says nothing about waiting to get the original sample email to guarantee your selection.

Finally, I have been in contact with multiple people who also have birchbox, via a popular forum and have seen them experience the same issue as I am, however most of them have seen a resolution to the issue. I have seen multiple emails from birchbox representative over the last 24 hours, that have stated much like you did that it seems like people were selecting early but those people also were told that the sample choice would be sent separately, or that they were out of the sample choice but gave them varying amounts of points either to purchase the sample themselves or to make up for not getting the sample at all. I was offered neither of these options for an issue that I do not believe in any way was my fault. I feel like if we cannot resolve this customer service issue in a satisfactory manner, then I will have no other choice but to cancel my subscription to birchbox. I am looking forward to any help you can offer and really hope we can get this resolved.

Thank you,

Kyra

Her responce was

Hi Kyra,

Thanks for getting back to me. I'm so sorry to hear that you are still so disappointed!

Please know that Sample Choice is a process that is new to us as well, so we are constantly working to improve it and work out any kinks. We really appreciate you agreeing to wait and use the new links that we send out in the e-mail for sample choice in the future! This will ensure that your reservation is logged immediately, and without any hitches.

Please know that if at any time you receive your e-mail and are unable to make your selection, you can absolutely notify us at any time, and we would be more than happy to log your reservation ourselves! Even if quantities are reflected as sold out on our website, we almost always have availability left to add you to the list.

It looks like you currently have 430 points in your account, which is a $40 credit in our shop! Please note that this is more than enough to cover the cost of the Vasanti Rose Gold eyeliner in case you want to purchase it to try out!

Please let me know if you have other questions or concerns. For further assistance, you can also give us a call at 877-487-7272 (M-F 9a-9p EST) and we'd be happy to chat with you further about this and discuss any of your other concerns!

Have a happy holiday!

Very best,

Gabby
Discovery Specialist

It was like she didnt even read my message, so I ended up calling them today, and told them how upset I was and they said they could not send the sample choice but they did give me sorry points. I really was not pleased by the whole experience.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 12, 2014)

Got my main account box today (where the PYS didn't register).  The "cheat" was right, only my Ruffian polish was red instead of purple.  I'm fine with that.  I would've been happy with either.

My Acure lip lush is in fine shape.  I know some people were complaining that theirs had separated, but mine seems OK.  Granted, I live in Georgia and it doesn't get anywhere near as cold here as it does in other parts of the country.


----------



## casey anne (Dec 12, 2014)

Carrollkm said:


> I had the issue that many people did with the missing PYS eye liner, it was a pain to deal with their customer service by email take a look...
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


How they handle customers so differently for similar issues is a huge problem.


----------



## girlwithclass (Dec 12, 2014)

And the award for "Smallest Samples Ever Combined In a Single Birchbox" goes to... this box. What were they thinking when they put this box combo together?  :wacko:


----------



## LadyK (Dec 12, 2014)

Carrollkm said:


> I had the issue that many people did with the missing PYS eye liner, it was a pain to deal with their customer service by email take a look...
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


While I do understand the frustration at seeing other people get different resolutions, I don't understand how it would be BBs fault that the sample wasn't reserved.  When people use the old e-mail link they are gaming the system.  I don't agree that the lack of an explicit message telling someone not to use the old link means it is okay.  If I try to game the system and get caught it is my fault, BB shouldn't have to give out anything to make up for fixing a system to make it fair for everyone.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 12, 2014)

To be fair to Birchbox, it wasn't their fault you didn't use the correct link. The offers are typically first come, first serve and if they run out then that's it.
 



> Note: If you select one of the box customization options but we are unable to bill you for your monthly or yearly subscription on the first attempt, you will not receive your selection. Be sure to update your billing information to ensure that you receive your selection. You will receive a confirmation email within 2 days after making your selection. Limit one selection per subscriber. Sample selection is only available for Women's Birchbox subscribers and the intended recipient. Sample Choice closes on Wednesday, November 26, 2014 11:59 p.m. ET or while supplies last.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 12, 2014)

casey anne said:


> How they handle customers so differently for similar issues is a huge problem.


This is the root of it for me.

If they don't want people to use the old link, that's fine.  It's their right to make that rule.

In an ideal world, they would make that clear up front.  All the language quoted above makes it sound like you won't get your PYS if your card isn't billed properly.  And that there is an end time to the PYS window.  Neither of those things covers this particular situation.

Further, and this was the case for me, if they don't want you to use the old link, they need to make the old link not work.  Because what happened was, I used the old link and it appeared to work.  I got a confirmation screen regarding my sample choice.  I actually also got confirmation from a Birchbox employee about my sample choice (which really should fall under the "e-mail us with your choice" selection).

Anyway, I tried using the link in the most recent e-mail after the appropriate time and I could not make a choice.  The ability was locked out for me (presumably because I'd used the old link earlier).  So even if I wanted to go back in and do it the "right" way, I wasn't allowed to.

And then I come here and learn about all the different responses people have gotten, from "sorry points" (different amounts, I might add -- I got 38, someone else got 100, someone else got 113, etc.) to having the sample sent separately to chiding for using the old link and no resolution.  That's not cool.

So, while I fully support Birchbox's right to impose the requirement that sample choice opens at a given time and no earlier, they need to (1) make that clear and (2) treat all customers in the same situation, the same way.


----------



## angienharry (Dec 12, 2014)

I think the big problrm is with their inconsistency. It's not fair that depending on who answers your call or email the resolution for the exact same issue differs vastly.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 12, 2014)

I do have to agree on that point. CS reps should tell people the same thing across the board and that's something management needs to address.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 12, 2014)

casey anne said:


> How they handle customers so differently for similar issues is a huge problem.


Word. It's not like a customer is spending $10 in peanuts for a box while another person is spending $10 in cash for a box.  We pay the same amount each month with our hard-earned money, so we should have consistent customer service.  When will they learn that people talk about them all the time and compare and contrast cs resolutions, especially on a forum like this?


----------



## ChemLady (Dec 12, 2014)

Or like in my situation where I did use the correct link form the December email, and they are saying that I don't get my sample choice because I never received the confirmation email and that I "make my reservation a bit too early".  It is really frustrating that some people who admitted they did a work around are being sent their sample choice and are just told not to do it next time, while I won't get mine. This whole issue has really soured the Birchbox experience for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Toby Burke (Dec 12, 2014)

girlwithclass said:


> And the award for "Smallest Samples Ever Combined In a Single Birchbox" goes to... this box. What were they thinking when they put this box combo together? :wacko:


This is my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 12, 2014)

I still don't think it's BB's fault that there were people cheating the system. It's not like BB can tell the people who cheated the system, "hey return those items" or pull more sample products. The only thing they could try to do is send those affected a bonus item next month.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 12, 2014)

I absolutely agree that their CS response needs to be consistent and fair.  

I think the reason they are not making a new link each month is the sheer time it would take to make individual links for hundreds of thousands of accounts each month.


----------



## cosmickitten (Dec 12, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> This is the root of it for me.
> 
> If they don't want people to use the old link, that's fine.  It's their right to make that rule.
> 
> ...


This is by no means a judgment on how you handled the situation (I didn't read anything you wrote before this and have no idea if and how you emailed them) but when it comes to customer service, it's a golden rule that you catch more flies with honey than vinegar. I worked at a customer service center when I first started college and for that particular company, we were given the freedom to handle customer service inquiries in whatever way we felt was best, meaning we had the power to give refunds, freebies, send out new orders, or just send apologies and nothing else at our own discretion. And guess what? If someone who called or emailed me was a total douche, I never gave them anything they wanted. However, all the super nice and POLITE people, I'd give them more than they were asking. I feel this might be the same way Birchbox CS operates because I have emailed them multiple times about all kinds of stuff and they have been nothing but accommodating to me, and I feel this is because I am extremely polite with them and never feel the need to put them down for something that wasn't that person's own fault.

Again I don't know your particular situation, but I read earlier that someone posted the email they sent to Birchbox CS, and I thought it was incredibly rude and condescending (it wasn't you). And after seeing this, I thought I'd give everyone advice on my own personal experience with working in CS and having dealt with Birchbox CS lots of times before. It doesn't do anyone good to be rude to people whose job it is to help you.

Also.. it's just makeup samples people. No need to blow up at people over something this trivial.


----------



## Lisa80 (Dec 12, 2014)

Ugh...rec'd my box today and every time I try to review the Laura Mercier Mini Fan powder brush and the incredibly small pkg. of the tinted moisturizer, I get an a message saying there was an error with my submission. I filled out everything and was able to review all the other samples except these two. Anyone else have a problem getting a review to go thru? I want my 20 points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 12, 2014)

cosmickitten said:


> This is by no means a judgment on how you handled the situation (I didn't read anything you wrote before this and have no idea if and how you emailed them) but when it comes to customer service, it's a golden rule that you catch more flies with honey than vinegar. I worked at a customer service center when I first started college and for that particular company, we were given the freedom to handle customer service inquiries in whatever way we felt was best, meaning we had the power to give refunds, freebies, send out new orders, or just send apologies and nothing else at our own discretion. And guess what? If someone who called or emailed me was a total douche, I never gave them anything they wanted. However, all the super nice and POLITE people, I'd give them more than they were asking. I feel this might be the same way Birchbox CS operates because I have emailed them multiple times about all kinds of stuff and they have been nothing but accommodating to me, and I feel this is because I am extremely polite with them and never feel the need to put them down for something that wasn't that person's own fault.
> 
> Again I don't know your particular situation, but I read earlier that someone posted the email they sent to Birchbox CS, and I thought it was incredibly rude and condescending (it wasn't you). And after seeing this, I thought I'd give everyone advice on my own personal experience with working in CS and having dealt with Birchbox CS lots of times before. It doesn't do anyone good to be rude to people whose job it is to help you.
> 
> Also.. it's just makeup samples people. No need to blow up at people over something this trivial.


I don't disagree that politeness can help in the situation, because I do agree. I do take issue that a customer service rep would deliberately "not give the customer what they wanted" because they didn't like the level of politeness in the customer's tone. It's not the customer service reps job to be the manners police. It's their job to resolve the problems that the customer is having with the company.


----------



## angienharry (Dec 12, 2014)

&lt;p&gt;



> I don't disagree that politeness can help in the situation, because I do agree. I do take issue that a customer service rep would deliberately "not give the customer what they wanted" because they didn't like the level of politeness in the customer's tone. It's not the customer service reps job to be the manners police. It's their job to resolve the problems that the customer is having with the company.


&lt;/p&gt;&lt;p&gt;This is my point exactly.&lt;/p&gt;

&lt;p&gt;Of all the reasons people didn't get their PYS-each one should have a decisive reconciliation of the matter.&lt;/p&gt;

&lt;p&gt;1. You used the November link-sorry, here's what you did wrong-I'm sure you will love next months PYS.&lt;/p&gt;

&lt;p&gt;2. BB error-sorry, if it's in stock, we will ship right away, if out of stock-here's 50 or 100 points, we will try to do better next month.&lt;/p&gt;

&lt;p&gt;My point is it should be the same every time, regardless of my tone, of which BB rep answered my call etc.&lt;/p&gt;

&lt;p&gt;The sorry points should also be the same and also not random.&lt;/p&gt;

&lt;p&gt;We all pay the same money every month and deserve equal customer service.&lt;/p&gt;

&lt;p&gt;Personally I think they go overboard with customer service and sorry points etc.&lt;/p&gt;

&lt;p&gt;I've had them email me sorry points when I haven't even called to complain about anything.&lt;/p&gt;

&lt;p&gt;But how they run their business is their business, I just feel people would be happiest if there were more consistency.&lt;/p&gt;


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 12, 2014)

cosmickitten said:


> Again I don't know your particular situation, but I read earlier that someone posted the email they sent to Birchbox CS, and I thought it was incredibly rude and condescending (it wasn't you). And after seeing this, I thought I'd give everyone advice on my own personal experience with working in CS and having dealt with Birchbox CS lots of times before. It doesn't do anyone good to be rude to people whose job it is to help you.


Thing is, I was polite in this situation (I said something to the effect of "hi, I picked sample X and I noticed it's not in my box, just wondering what was going on, thanks in advance for your help...").  And it got me nothing (my 38 sorry points came later, after complaining a second time, where I did get a little bit angry).

I still prefer uniformity of response over CS rep discretion.  If something requires escalation beyond what the front line CS rep is able to do under established policy, perhaps supervisors or managers can be allowed more discretion.


----------



## lyncaf (Dec 12, 2014)

misstrix said:


> I love the Acure Lip Lush in Shmexy! By far my favorite item this month. It feels great on, not at all sticky, and the smell is really fruity. It reminds me of something but I can't quite put my finger on it. The color is a very sheer pink so this will work nicely over other lip products for shine and moisture.   :smilehappyyes:


I got the Date Acure Lip Lush and it smelled gross. Like oily and bleh. Not fruity at all. I'm jealous!


----------



## Bloodflowergrl (Dec 12, 2014)

I really wanted the rose gold eyeliner! I had sent an inquiry to CS and the response I received told me I reserved too early, etc. They added points my account...40 something, I don't recall.

It is just aggravating when there are many people in the same situation and the range of responses is all over the place. I prefer consistency myself. It's like a roll of the dice as far as which outcome it will be. I didn't want points, I just really wanted the eyeliner!

But I would feel even worse if all I got was a scolding response!


----------



## lyncaf (Dec 12, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> Thing is, I was polite in this situation (I said something to the effect of "hi, I picked sample X and I noticed it's not in my box, just wondering what was going on, thanks in advance for your help...").  And it got me nothing (my 38 sorry points came later, after complaining a second time, where I did get a little bit angry).
> 
> I still prefer uniformity of response over CS rep discretion.  If something requires escalation beyond what the front line CS rep is able to do under established policy, perhaps supervisors or managers can be allowed more discretion.


The other problem is that people will interpret emails differently. Someone might be generally curious and sincere and ask a simple, straightforward question, and someone will interpret it as short or rude, whereas another person might not. That's why consistency is important. We shouldn't have to go over the top with smileys and apologies and sugary language just to get a simple problem resolved or a question answered.


----------



## IMDawnP (Dec 12, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> I got the Date Acure Lip Lush and it smelled gross. Like oily and bleh. Not fruity at all. I'm jealous!


Are you going to contact Birchbox?


----------



## lyncaf (Dec 12, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> Are you going to contact Birchbox?


Probably not. I don't want them to send another one, and it seems like it might just be a problem with mine. I did do a public review though.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 12, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> The other problem is that people will interpret emails differently. Someone might be generally curious and sincere and ask a simple, straightforward question, and someone will interpret it as short or rude, whereas another person might not. That's why consistency is important. We shouldn't have to go over the top with smileys and apologies and sugary language just to get a simple problem resolved or a question answered.


This is so true for me.  I have a really hard time conveying tone in an e-mail so I am always worried that I come across as rude when I don't mean to.

 I worked in retail jobs for years and when dealing with customer service issues we had basic responses we were supposed to use.  We might go above and beyond for an awesome customer but we wouldn't ever do less for a rude customer.  In practice, I always found the best way to deal with a rude customer was to be awesome to them.  It gave them nothing further to complain about and made them feel bad for being rude in the first place.  (Not to mention making them look like an ass in front of other customers)


----------



## Toby Burke (Dec 12, 2014)

so far I have had great experience with CS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I try to be as polite as possible


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 12, 2014)

I am experiencing CS guilt. Today was a horrible day at work and I was going to treat myself to some things from the BB shop but managed to completely mess up my order. I hoped maybe I called in time to change the order, but it had gone to the warehouse. The problem was entirely my fault and if it couldn't be fixed I was ok with just letting it go. But the rep offered to just send the item I wanted separately free of charge. Now I feel super guilty and wish I had just left it alone.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 12, 2014)

anyone receive this yet?   Jouer  Is it full size?


----------



## cosmickitten (Dec 12, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> I don't disagree that politeness can help in the situation, because I do agree. I do take issue that a customer service rep would deliberately "not give the customer what they wanted" because they didn't like the level of politeness in the customer's tone. It's not the customer service reps job to be the manners police. It's their job to resolve the problems that the customer is having with the company.


I don't think it's an outrageous notion that the majority of human beings are kinder and more generous to people they find polite and respectful (respectful being a key word). Who would you rather help? Someone who was nice and polite in their tone, or someone who belittled you right off the bat? Yes, it is the customer representative's job to try and resolve problems, but I wouldn't go beyond what was asked of me at the expense of my employer for someone who I found to be undeserving (and at my particular place of employment, I was given absolute discretion as to who was deserving and who was not). You might not like that policy, but it does exist at certain companies--companies who value their employees and their dignity almost as much as their customers. Please keep in mind the majority of CS reps work for low wages, and _no one_ likes getting talked down to.

Not only is it a part of being a decent person to treat others with respect, it's also _smart_ to be nice to people who are trying to help you. Take the advice or don't, but that's just what I learned while working in college.

Edit: The latter part wasn't directed to you but just to people in general.



SneakyBurrito said:


> Thing is, I was polite in this situation (I said something to the effect of "hi, I picked sample X and I noticed it's not in my box, just wondering what was going on, thanks in advance for your help...").  And it got me nothing (my 38 sorry points came later, after complaining a second time, where I did get a little bit angry).
> 
> I still prefer uniformity of response over CS rep discretion.  If something requires escalation beyond what the front line CS rep is able to do under established policy, perhaps supervisors or managers can be allowed more discretion.


Maybe it's their policy that you ask for something in specific, such as "can I have x sent to me separately" or else they will try and skirt their way out of it with the excuse that you were just asking what was going on. And I agree that uniformity is a more efficient solution, but because Birchbox seems so generous with their customer service (I've received replacements sent at no costs to free points, etc.) maybe they are getting stricter to cut down on the possibility of people trying to take advantage of their lax customer service? I think emailing them a second time and being more firm with what you wanted was a good idea.


----------



## H_D (Dec 12, 2014)

I think if you did a cheat and basically got caught, you kind of need to suck it up and accept the loss. I really don't think BB owes you anything. If I had used the cheat and didn't get my liner and then emailed CS and they busted me on using the old link, I'd feel a little embarrassed and just move on at that point. But that is just me and I shouldn't expect others to feel the same way, I know.

However, I agree with sneakyburrito (lol, I always laugh when I read that nic.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) and it is the inconsistency of the handling of the compensations that needs to be addressed. Either offer up nothing but a scolding email to all those that cheated or compensate them all the same.


----------



## H_D (Dec 12, 2014)

mishmish said:


> anyone receive this yet?   Jouer  Is it full size?


What product is it?


----------



## flynt (Dec 12, 2014)

I'd worry that taking away the CS reps ability to use their discretion would mean we'd see a lot less generosity in their responses across the board.  If there's a backlash because some people are getting more generous replies and others aren't, I'd expect the company to react by giving everyone the least generous response.  But I have pretty low expectations of companies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## H_D (Dec 12, 2014)

It may just be me but I've tried several products from Acure organics in the past and I am just not liking them at all. They usually have some weird scent to them and some actually irritated my skin which is weird because looking at the ingredients, there is nothing in them that should. I WANT to like them since I like what they are about but I don't know, just not a fan.


----------



## angienharry (Dec 12, 2014)

I tried the davines trio today. it was just meh. I'm a fan of davines, but it just didn't do much for my hair this time.

I love that it was sulfate, paraben free though. Always a win for me, but just not something I would repurchase.


----------



## H_D (Dec 12, 2014)

@@flynt Well, that is a great point and yes, most companies would default to the least generous option I'd think but some may say that is better than nothing which is what some got?


----------



## flynt (Dec 12, 2014)

H_D said:


> @@flynt Well, that is a great point and yes, most companies would default to the least generous option I'd think but some may say that is better than nothing which is what some got?


Ah but I was thinking the least generous option would be everyone getting nothing.


----------



## Bloodflowergrl (Dec 12, 2014)

H_D said:


> It may just be me but I've tried several products from Acure organics in the past and I am just not liking them at all. They usually have some weird scent to them and some actually irritated my skin which is weird because looking at the ingredients, there is nothing in them that should. I WANT to like them since I like what they are about but I don't know, just not a fan.


Acure uses HIGHLY comedogenic ingredients (not that other companies don't). Their scrub destroyed my skin until I realized. Ugh. I now check the ingredients on everything very closely.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 12, 2014)

H_D said:


> What product is it?


moisturizing lip gloss.  figure if someone had it then they would know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 12, 2014)

angienharry said:


> I tried the davines trio today. it was just meh. I'm a fan of davines, but it just didn't do much for my hair this time.
> 
> I love that it was sulfate, paraben free though. Always a win for me, but just not something I would repurchase.


thanks for letting us know. i got it in one of my boxes and considered taking on a trip tomorrow.


----------



## H_D (Dec 12, 2014)

mishmish said:


> moisturizing lip gloss.  figure if someone had it then they would know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got one of these in my BB awhile back (maybe last year) and it was not full size. If that is what you are asking. Jouer has alot of samples they've put in boxes so I guess that is why I wasn't sure which product you are referring to.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 12, 2014)

I wasn't too excited about getting shampoo this month but I went to grab more from my sample stash and it was ALL GONE!!  I never thought I would go through that much shampoo and conditioner.  Now my box is looking a lot more exciting.


----------



## ang3445 (Dec 12, 2014)

So, I received my box yesterday, and I've already tried 4 out of 5 samples!

Cynthia Rowley Creamy Lip Stain in Sugar:  So, I was kind of bummed because I really wanted Dahlia.  Sugar is a kind of mauvey pink.  It looked best with about 3 coats.  I found I really liked the texture of it because it wasn't sticky or dry, but the smell is soooooo weird.  It reminded me of sunscreen or something.  I was thinking about using my points to order a full size in Dahlia, but because of the smell, I'm not sure now....  Did anyone else receive one of these before and thing the smell was weird?

Whish Shave Cream in Acai Grapefruit:  I didn't love the lotion texture at first, but my skin is prone to dryness and irritation, but this made my legs feel amazing!!  Not itch or sting at all.  And it smelled awesome.  But I don't really wanted to pay so much for shave cream.

Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Oil:  I used this on my damp hair before blow drying and then applied a little just to the ends after styling.  It seemed to make my hair soft, and it smells great.  The sample is pretty generous considering how much you use, so I'll be able to use it for a while.

Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator:  Oh my goodness, this stuff is amazing!!!  The scrub is super fine and feels so luxurious on the skin.  And my face felt so smooth and clean after!  I love it!

Mirenesse iCurl 24Hr Secret Weapon Mascara:  This is the only thing I haven't tried yet because I currently have another mascara open.  It is a decent sized mascara though.  I actually prefer the deluxe sample sizes to full size because the full size always seem to get clumpy and weird before I can make it through the whole thing anyway.

Pretty much all the samples are decent sizes.  The lip stain is kind of tiny, but those types of products always take forever for me to get through anyway.  All in all, I'm quite pleased with my first Birchbox!


----------



## H_D (Dec 12, 2014)

What colors of the lip rouge are people getting in their boxes? I am getting a box with it and it shows this bright red color which I hope it isn't because it wouldn't go well with my fair skin. I can only do blue based reds.


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 12, 2014)

I got my box #3 today.  For those that had box envy due to the Laura Mercier products, no worries - its not that great.   We got the tinted moisture post card as previously reported here.   But, I had to share a picture of the cheap brush.  If its on your swap list, you may want to take it off.  I assure you, this will not be a standout in your brush collection.  lol!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 12, 2014)

ang3445 said:


> Whish Shave Cream in Acai Grapefruit:  I didn't love the lotion texture at first, but my skin is prone to dryness and irritation, but this made my legs feel amazing!!  Not itch or sting at all.  And it smelled awesome.  But I don't really wanted to pay so much for shave cream.


I had the same response to this shave cream.  It doesn't lather well but it makes my legs feel AMAZING.  I see it at TJ Maxx sometimes so it is possible to pick it up at a discount.


----------



## SouthernSass (Dec 12, 2014)

ChemLady said:


> Or like in my situation where I did use the correct link form the December email, and they are saying that I don't get my sample choice because I never received the confirmation email and that I "make my reservation a bit too early". It is really frustrating that some people who admitted they did a work around are being sent their sample choice and are just told not to do it next time, while I won't get mine. This whole issue has really soured the Birchbox experience for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ugh. This is me. I used the correct email link for December AND got a confirmation email! The response I got was that I reserved it a bit too quick using a November email. I didn't even do the PYS on this account till the 2nd day!! The eyeliner was the only PYS left! I feel like they messed up boxes, ran out of samples, and are now giving out a canned response(but not resolution). I got no offer of points; just a slap on the hand for a BB crime I DID NOT commit!


----------



## ang3445 (Dec 12, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I had the same response to this shave cream.  It doesn't lather well but it makes my legs feel AMAZING.  I see it at TJ Maxx sometimes so it is possible to pick it up at a discount.


Oh, thank you for the tip!! I'll check next time I'm there!


----------



## H_D (Dec 12, 2014)

Whish shave cream is at Costco too. Right now online you can get two shave creams and a small bottle of ingrown hair serum for only $15. Same price instore but not all Costco's carry it. In my store it is either in the lavender or pomegranate scent. @@ang3445 @@LadyK


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Dec 12, 2014)

It's funny that people knew there would be a problem with the eyeliner when they announced the PYS.

Edited to add: did anyone who picked something other than the eyeliner get told they didn't get it for picking with the old email?


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 13, 2014)

I did and I picked the well brightener.


----------



## Megan27ist (Dec 13, 2014)

I got my box today.  Kind of disappointed.  The preview of my box said I'd get a English laundry perfume, but when my box offically loaded to show I was getting a different perfume.  Well, I open my box to find the English Laundry one, and they changed it back on my box preview.

And, I just gave my Mom 1/2 of my BB.  She was more interested in what was in there than I was.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm surprised BB is calling people out on using the "cheat." I wouldn't even consider it a cheat unless someone was trying to use the link way earlier than the window in order to reserve their item (and if it's earlier than the window, the link _really _shouldn't be working anyway). It seems like a perfectly reasonable thing to do to save an email with the link and set a reminder to use that link on the [whatever date] of every month. That way you don't have to worry about birchbox sending your email late or what if it gets caught in a spam filter or whatever. And if they aren't able to honor samples reserved through an old link they need to make it crystal clear in the PYS email that you HAVE to use the current link.

Also if people got confirmations from using the old link, birchbox should absolutely be honoring those, and giving sorry points for confusion that they caused.

This does make me glad I'm at ACE status though, because I suspect I'd never get my top pick otherwise.


----------



## emily382 (Dec 13, 2014)

detroitjewel said:


> I did and I picked the well brightener.


I picked the mascara on one account and the gloss on the other and didn't get either one.


----------



## lyncaf (Dec 13, 2014)

SouthernSass said:


> Ugh. This is me. I used the correct email link for December AND got a confirmation email! The response I got was that I reserved it a bit too quick using a November email. I didn't even do the PYS on this account till the 2nd day!! The eyeliner was the only PYS left! I feel like they messed up boxes, ran out of samples, and are now giving out a canned response(but not resolution). I got no offer of points; just a slap on the hand for a BB crime I DID NOT commit!


I would definitely complain about that response! They're not even looking it up? They're just assuming it's your fault and not theirs? You should certainly be compensated, then. You can forward them the confirmation email if they try to argue with you and show that it's a later date.


----------



## ang3445 (Dec 13, 2014)

H_D said:


> Whish shave cream is at Costco too. Right now online you can get two shave creams and a small bottle of ingrown hair serum for only $15. Same price instore but not all Costco's carry it. In my store it is either in the lavender or pomegranate scent. @@ang3445 @@LadyK


Also, good to know!! Thank you!!


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Dec 13, 2014)

I used the old link to see what the curated box was, but didn't pick a sample using that link.  I used the real link to pick the curated box, which I didn't get, and I got the chiding "you picked too early" response.  I should also mention that it took them 3 business days, on an Aces account, to get back to me basically saying, sorry, this is all your fault.  I wrote back on Wednesday evening and have yet to get a response other than the automatically generated acknowledgement.  Seriously pissed off.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Dec 13, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> I still don't think it's BB's fault that there were people cheating the system. It's not like BB can tell the people who cheated the system, "hey return those items" or pull more sample products. The only thing they could try to do is send those affected a bonus item next month.


I think it's unfortunate that people feel like they HAVE to cheat the system to get a shot at what they'd like. If you are going to advertise a choose your sample thing then it's only fair that all emails go out at the same time so everyone gets a fair shot. I never did get my PYS email either.  I agree that they should be saying "hey you didn't use the correct email" but if they gave us the CHANCE to use it then everyone would! PYS is an excellent idea that is poorly executed sadly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## H_D (Dec 13, 2014)

I was able to use my Gap coupon with the 40% off sale they have on everything in the store right now. I bouht something for my nephew, as I really don't like their clothes much for women (just kind of boring).


----------



## Karly65 (Dec 13, 2014)

mishmish said:


> moisturizing lip gloss. figure if someone had it then they would know


It's a little thing. The other lippy is a full size Revlon. (Sorry if this ends up huge, I can never resize on photobucket.)


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 13, 2014)

ang3445 said:


> Mirenesse iCurl 24Hr Secret Weapon Mascara:  This is the only thing I haven't tried yet because I currently have another mascara open.  It is a decent sized mascara though.  I actually prefer the deluxe sample sizes to full size because the full size always seem to get clumpy and weird before I can make it through the whole thing anyway.
> 
> Pretty much all the samples are decent sizes.  The lip stain is kind of tiny, but those types of products always take forever for me to get through anyway.  All in all, I'm quite pleased with my first Birchbox!


I am with you on mini mascaras. I don't think I've ever used a full sized tube before it was clumpy or just too old. I wish you could just buy smaller bottles at the drug store. Maybe you can but I've never seen it.  The same with the tiny perfumes. I was thinking of buying a bottle on the BB website and realized I would get bored and never use it all up.


----------



## ViciousT (Dec 13, 2014)

I too was put off by the small sizes at first....but the Manna lip stain is really pretty and my lips were massively chapped and it actually made them feel pretty soft...I actually like box 40 after all...the oil smells good...the spackle makes my skin soft...however the lord &amp; berry is not so good...I still can't figure out how I got glitter in my eyebrows and hairline after swiping it on my lid...it will probably be the first item I don't use..maybe I'll let my 2 yr old color with it...


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Dec 13, 2014)

Just received my box... not only are the contents completely different than what is showing up on my box page, but I also got two repeat items, one of which is that awful Lord &amp; Berry eyeliner! So bummed. I was really looking forward to trying the Well People  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 13, 2014)

When they asked me to rate the rep's  e-mail response to my dupe sample and not getting my pys for the second time in a row, I told them that I only chose "satisfied" b/c they're sending the liner separately.  I told them to don't scold their customers, to fix their damn system, to make sure it doesn't happen again and to double their check their work to make sure that they did their research before blaming someone for choosing before the time allotted.  Other than that, I would've chosen "bad, I'm not satisfied".  I also brought up the issue of inconsistent customer service responses.  I wrote an essay to them about how things should've been handled. 

One time when I was really pissed off after getting four of the same pick twos back to back, and got a canned response about how mystery packs worked, I gave the rep a bad rating, and another customer service rep chimed in and solved the problem.  It works ladies.

I'm not afraid to give feedback, whether it's good or bad.  Giving constructive criticism helps the company learn from their mistakes and giving praise makes the rep feel appreciated and let's the rep know that they're doing a good job.  

I only deal with their crap b/c of their points system. If the points system goes bye-bye, I go bye-bye too.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 13, 2014)

emily382 said:


> I picked the mascara on one account and the gloss on the other and didn't get either one.


 
They are throwing the mascara at me.  I got it in both my boxes (even though it was only my PYS in one).  Then I got it in a regular order today (in sample size) instead of a full-sized Mirenesse eyeliner I was supposed to get...


----------



## LuckyMoon (Dec 13, 2014)

ViciousT said:


> I too was put off by the small sizes at first....but the Manna lip stain is really pretty and my lips were massively chapped and it actually made them feel pretty soft...I actually like box 40 after all...the oil smells good...the spackle makes my skin soft...however the lord &amp; berry is not so good...I still can't figure out how I got glitter in my eyebrows and hairline after swiping it on my lid...it will probably be the first item I don't use..maybe I'll let my 2 yr old color with it...


I was wondering if anyone else liked the Manna Kadar lipgloss too.  I love it!  I might even order a full size.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Dec 13, 2014)

Well, it looks like a lot of us are in the same boat. I emailed last week to confirm that I was going to get my eyeliner PYS and they confirmed I was. When my box showed up, it was not in there and I received 2 duplicate samples from previous months. I did not pick early, so I will be interested to see if the situation gets remedied.


----------



## H_D (Dec 13, 2014)

Am I the only one with the slowest BB shipping ever on my boxes every month? Mine shipped on the 5th and still not hear and ETA went from 12-13 to nothing, lol. Usually mine ship on the 9th and I don't get them until the 22nd or 23rd.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 13, 2014)

H_D said:


> Am I the only one with the slowest BB shipping ever on my boxes every month? Mine shipped on the 5th and still not hear and ETA went from 12-13 to nothing, lol. Usually mine ship on the 9th and I don't get them until the 22nd or 23rd.


They don't call Newgistics "slowgistics" for no reason.  I miss the days of UPS Mail Innovations *sigh*


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 13, 2014)

My box has been doing a 2 week tour of America and hasn't been updated for days...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 13, 2014)

Well, count me few people who actually managed to get their box. The tracking suggested monday or tuesday, so i was really surprised to find it in my mailbox today. (especially since I'm still pissed about my Zoya box going AWOL and traveling farther from me so I think I expected my BB to do the same)






As I expected, everything in this box is HUGE. I didn't do PYS because I subbed on the 2nd, and this was a really good box for me and matched my profile really well. I wouldn't have picked the highlighter, but I will use it, and I love everything more than enough to make up for it being the sample I don't have strong feelings about.


----------



## Toby Burke (Dec 13, 2014)

H_D said:


> Am I the only one with the slowest BB shipping ever on my boxes every month? Mine shipped on the 5th and still not hear and ETA went from 12-13 to nothing, lol. Usually mine ship on the 9th and I don't get them until the 22nd or 23rd.


Mine went from 10th - 11th to nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## H_D (Dec 13, 2014)

@  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And it is like, do they think if they remove the ETA after they don't meet it that we won't notice?


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 13, 2014)

This is a cross post from the mystery pack thread.


----------



## Toby Burke (Dec 13, 2014)

H_D said:


> @  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And it is like, do they think if they remove the ETA after they don't meet it that we won't notice?


They must think we're idiots


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 13, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> They must think we're idiots


I know right? We're smarter than the average bear, lol.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Dec 13, 2014)

So random question: if you have box #3 and you got it...what scent was your which shave gel? Just curious if there will be a lot of variation or not.


----------



## Megan27ist (Dec 13, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> I was wondering if anyone else liked the Manna Kadar lipgloss too.  I love it!  I might even order a full size.


I like it too.  The color is almost the same color as my lips (I put it on 1 half of my lips, and it just looked like I put a clear gloss on that side), but it is so smooth!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 13, 2014)

3babydolls said:


> So random question: if you have box #3 and you got it...what scent was your which shave gel? Just curious if there will be a lot of variation or not.


Pomegranate

Just kidding, it was Acai Grapefruit.  (No idea why Pomegranate stuck in my head....)


----------



## sstich79 (Dec 14, 2014)

3babydolls said:


> So random question: if you have box #3 and you got it...what scent was your which shave gel? Just curious if there will be a lot of variation or not.


Acai grapefruit for me too.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Dec 14, 2014)

3babydolls said:


> So random question: if you have box #3 and you got it...what scent was your which shave gel? Just curious if there will be a lot of variation or not.


acai grapefruit for me too! guess nothing different lol


----------



## Tamarin (Dec 14, 2014)

Has anyone heard back from Birchbox or the Gap about the coupons?  I thought they were sending out new codes this weekend.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 14, 2014)

3babydolls said:


> So random question: if you have box #3 and you got it...what scent was your which shave gel? Just curious if there will be a lot of variation or not.


Acai grapefruit on both of my boxes, can't believe I received this box TWICE this month! At least it's 7 items!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 14, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> Has anyone heard back from Birchbox or the Gap about the coupons?  I thought they were sending out new codes this weekend.


I haven't heard anything.  I was really looking forward to these codes and planning on shopping with them.  I know it won't matter to them, but they won't be getting business from me this winter without the codes.  Not worth it with all the other promotions going around.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm digging the physical box itself more than the contents! It's so

Cute.

Did anyone get the Mirenesse lip stuff? Mine never really dried down and is transferring like crazy. Anyone else experiencing this? What a let down. The color was so Cute.


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 14, 2014)

As to the Gap issue. I have an open ticket placed with GAP customer service. The rep tried to enter my email address for me over the phone, but no email came. She said if I didn't get the email by Tuesday she could send me a coupon that could be used online. I would actually prefer that as I really don't want to drive to the mall. I am certain that nothing has been done to fix this issue on Gap's part. I still get "page cannot be displayed" when I click the link.  :angry:

As to Whish- when I got shaving cream many moons ago it was acai grapefruit. It came in a super cute plastic bottle that said it was made for BB. I think they only have one scent in sample size. I don't think it's possible to get any other variety.


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 14, 2014)

Im new to Birchbox , is this sub service like Ipsy? where everyone gets something different/curated? I see someone received the Cuppa Cuppa Royal Apothic ughhh, Ive always wanted to try that!


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 14, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Well, count me few people who actually managed to get their box. The tracking suggested monday or tuesday, so i was really surprised to find it in my mailbox today. (especially since I'm still pissed about my Zoya box going AWOL and traveling farther from me so I think I expected my BB to do the same)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a really good box!! - Lucky!


----------



## Megan27ist (Dec 14, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Im new to Birchbox , is this sub service like Ipsy? where everyone gets something different/curated? I see someone received the Cuppa Cuppa Royal Apothic ughhh, Ive always wanted to try that!


I think it's pretty similar to Ipsy, there is a quiz that they say they follow when assigning boxes, but reviews for BB are not like Ipsy.  Ipsy supposably goes off of the quiz and reviews.  BB only goes off of the quiz.  But, BB's rewards system is 500x better than Ipsy's.


----------



## H_D (Dec 14, 2014)

Noel S. said:


> As to the Gap issue. I have an open ticket placed with GAP customer service. The rep tried to enter my email address for me over the phone, but no email came. She said if I didn't get the email by Tuesday she could send me a coupon that could be used online. I would actually prefer that as I really don't want to drive to the mall. I am certain that nothing has been done to fix this issue on Gap's part. I still get "page cannot be displayed" when I click the link.  :angry:
> 
> A*s to Whish- when I got shaving cream many moons ago it was acai grapefruit. It came in a super cute plastic bottle that said it was made for BB. I think they only have one scent in sample size. I don't think it's possible to get any other variety. *


I've actually got the Whish pomegranate shaving cream twice now from BB over the course of the past year or two, one recently, so there are other scents.


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 14, 2014)

megan27ist said:


> I think it's pretty similar to Ipsy, there is a quiz that they say they follow when assigning boxes, but reviews for BB are not like Ipsy.  Ipsy supposably goes off of the quiz and reviews.  BB only goes off of the quiz.  But, BB's rewards system is 500x better than Ipsy's.


Oh ok!!! Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> @@Megan27ist


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 14, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Im new to Birchbox , is this sub service like Ipsy? where everyone gets something different/curated? I see someone received the Cuppa Cuppa Royal Apothic ughhh, Ive always wanted to try that!


Birchbox tends to have better quality brands than Ipsy, no waitlist hoopla and most certainly a better points system. I always felt with Ipsy I was one rancid mascara away from an eye infection. The cuppa might make an appearance in January.  Although people say it's a rule with all subscription services, if you say I want to try this product (i.e. Zoya nail polish) but I never wear mascara, you will never see Zoya but get mascara in every bag.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Dec 15, 2014)

I entered my email in a day or two after everyone-and-their-friends did, and never received anything. Then yesterday I figured maybe whatever was causing the holdup had been fixed, so I entered my email again, and tried with a second email to see if that would work. The Gap page loaded as though everything was fine, but I still have not received a single email from them.


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 15, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> I saw many people asking but I'm not sure if @@Jazbot responded or not but here are the byob samples this month at birchbox soho
> 
> Fragrance-
> 
> ...


Just saw this now. Thanks for chiming in!


----------



## SouthernSass (Dec 15, 2014)

@TooMuchElectric. Same here. I signed up on my main account, no problem. My other two accounts got nothing.

I was just going to give them away so I'm not upset about it. But I know people were talking about resubbing just for this $10 card. I feel like BB and Gap should be fixing the problem instead of BB customers having to contact Gap CS. Has anyone gotten an email from BB about it?


----------



## Traci Ann (Dec 15, 2014)

So, I noticed the rose gold PSY was missing from my box (haven't received but on website), so I emailed them. I got this back. 

Thank you for contacting us. I'm sorry about your missing sample!

We do have replacements of the Vasanti Kajal Extreme Intense Eye Pencil and will be happy to ship you another. Please allow up to 10 business days for your replacement item to arrive and you will receive a separate email with tracking information once it ships.

If there is any trouble with sending this replacement to you, we will of course be in touch with appropriate compensation.

We strive to make every Birchbox experience perfect, but issues do happen from time to time, and we're so sorry you were affected.

Please let me know if you have other questions or concerns. For further assistance, you can also give us a call at 877-487-7272 (M-F 9a-9p EST) and we'd be happy to help.

Have a great day!

 
 
 
So excited!
 
 
And now I feel like a huge as***** because I completely didn't realize the brand. It is in my box. Should I email them back? This is what happens when you work too much overtime/get excited for a box.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 15, 2014)

So I'm a little concerned for my Birchbox this month.

It's now the 15th, and not only does my account still have a November Tracking #, my box page hasn't updated to December. My account still says active, I was charged for this month...so what the heck is going on? I've never had to wait this long for my box to ship, and I still have no idea what box I'm even receiving.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just e-mailed BB about this but it's kind of a bummer being left out of the convo this month. You can't really participate in "what are you getting in your boxes this month" when almost a week later I still don't know.


----------



## Antidentite (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm sure they'll make it up to you with some bonus points.  Heck, I almost hope that there is something wrong with my box every month since they're so generous with their "we're sorry" points.  I haven't had any problems with Birchbox in quite a while though which is kind of amazing since it seems every other person here has had something go wrong!  



MissJexie said:


> So I'm a little concerned for my Birchbox this month.
> 
> It's now the 15th, and not only does my account still have a November Tracking #, my box page hasn't updated to December. My account still says active, I was charged for this month...so what the heck is going on? I've never had to wait this long for my box to ship, and I still have no idea what box I'm even receiving.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I just e-mailed BB about this but it's kind of a bummer being left out of the convo this month. You can't really participate in "what are you getting in your boxes this month" when almost a week later I still don't know.


----------



## celiajuno (Dec 15, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> So I'm a little concerned for my Birchbox this month.
> 
> It's now the 15th, and not only does my account still have a November Tracking #, my box page hasn't updated to December. My account still says active, I was charged for this month...so what the heck is going on? I've never had to wait this long for my box to ship, and I still have no idea what box I'm even receiving.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I just e-mailed BB about this but it's kind of a bummer being left out of the convo this month. You can't really participate in "what are you getting in your boxes this month" when almost a week later I still don't know.


I am glad to know I am not the only one with this problem. My card was charged but I still have November tracking and box information. All BB has said to me is they are looking into the situation but I have yet to hear anything further.


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 15, 2014)

SouthernSass said:


> @TooMuchElectric. Same here. I signed up on my main account, no problem. My other two accounts got nothing.
> 
> I was just going to give them away so I'm not upset about it. But I know people were talking about resubbing just for this $10 card. I feel like BB and Gap should be fixing the problem instead of BB customers having to contact Gap CS. Has anyone gotten an email from BB about it?


That's the response I got from BB- contact Gap. Gap's initial answer was basically we will keep this in mind the next time we run a promotion.  I ended up calling the number. Supposedly if I still haven't received an email by tomorrow I can call and GAP CS will send me a coupon that could be used online only.


----------



## H_D (Dec 15, 2014)

@ so you are saying the liner WAS in your box after all? If so, yes, I'd contact them and let them know it was.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Dec 15, 2014)

I was able to get a gap coupon earlier.  I only have one birchbox subscription right now, so I only got a coupon for that email.  I used my coupon yesterday to get three pairs of nice crew socks for $2.75.  They were running the 40% off the entire store sale so that is how I got such a great deal.  These are my favorite socks but I won't spend $7 a pair.  :wub:


----------



## bluturtle (Dec 15, 2014)

I was able to use both of my gap coupons from my 2 accounts, but the manager told me that they'd had a directive from corporate to allow only 1 coupon per person per day. So it sounds like they aren't doing anything to invalidate the codes (I requested the codes as soon as the link was posted here.) 

I offered to show the manager both of my birchbox accounts, which would entitle me to two coupons, and he accepted that and allowed me to do 2 transactions to use them.


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 15, 2014)

bluturtle said:


> I was able to use both of my gap coupons from my 2 accounts, but the manager told me that they'd had a directive from corporate to allow only 1 coupon per person per day. So it sounds like they aren't doing anything to invalidate the codes (I requested the codes as soon as the link was posted here.)
> 
> I offered to show the manager both of my birchbox accounts, which would entitle me to two coupons, and he accepted that and allowed me to do 2 transactions to use them.


I planned to wear a wig, glasses and coat for transaction 1 and come back without them for transaction 2.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Dec 15, 2014)

I can't believe my BB didn't come today. I was sure it would. No tracking email either. should I be worried about this?


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 15, 2014)

3babydolls said:


> I can't believe my BB didn't come today. I was sure it would. No tracking email either. should I be worried about this?


Do you have a clicky truck with a tracking number when you log in to your account?

Also, in some places in the US, the USPS is doing two package runs a day now because of the holiday.  Don't know if that's happening with you, but it is where I live.  I get some packages in the morning and some when I get home from work.

I used to not get the shipping e-mails ever.


----------



## H_D (Dec 15, 2014)

Let's see, my BB (both) have been on the road now for 11+ days and just now got transferred to the local post office which means at least another day or two before I get my box. It is just painful.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Dec 15, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> Do you have a clicky truck with a tracking number when you log in to your account?
> 
> Also, in some places in the US, the USPS is doing two package runs a day now because of the holiday.  Don't know if that's happening with you, but it is where I live.  I get some packages in the morning and some when I get home from work.
> 
> I used to not get the shipping e-mails ever.


Hmmm...I don't see a truck. would it be obvious?


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 15, 2014)

3babydolls said:


> Hmmm...I don't see a truck. would it be obvious?


Go to www.birchbox.com

Up near the right it should say your first name and if you click on that it should bring up a menu.  Go to "account settings."  It'll make you log in.  Then, on the left side of your screen, it'll say SUBSCRIPTIONS.  Under that, it should look like this (only these will be active links):

Women's Subscription

Status: *Active*

Edit profile

Manage your payment methods

Upgrade to an annual subscription

Cancel Subscription

December Box Shipping Information (picture of a truck near this, hence "clicky truck")

YOUR TRACKING NUMBER HERE

I think some of this is on the FAQ page but I'm not sure how much.


----------



## Toby Burke (Dec 15, 2014)

My box says "delivery 10th - 11th" but it is no where to be found. If left Coppell TX on the 10th and hasn't updated since.


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 15, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> So, I noticed the rose gold PSY was missing from my box (haven't received but on website), so I emailed them. I got this back.
> 
> Thank you for contacting us. I'm sorry about your missing sample!
> 
> ...


This happened to me with the Manna Kadar lipgloss. I emailed BB when I didn't see it in my box only to find it hiding under the tissue a few minutes later. I waited for a response to my initial email and replied that I had found it and a replacement wouldn't be necessary. The girl told me she had already sent it to shipping and to enjoy the second sample.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 3Babydolls (Dec 15, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> Go to www.birchbox.com
> 
> Up near the right it should say your first name and if you click on that it should bring up a menu.  Go to "account settings."  It'll make you log in.  Then, on the left side of your screen, it'll say SUBSCRIPTIONS.  Under that, it should look like this (only these will be active links):
> 
> ...


Oh yay! I have a truck! and it says in transit. thanks!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 15, 2014)

Right now, if you share use the share to fb/tweet option on your box page, Birchbox will give you 10pts. Not sure if it's 10pt each or if you do it once, they'll only give you 10 points for either, but sounds like a good deal. Not much work for 10 XD


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 15, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Right now, if you share use the share to fb/tweet option on your box page, Birchbox will give you 10pts. Not sure if it's 10pt each or if you do it once, they'll only give you 10 points for either, but sounds like a good deal. Not much work for 10 XD


Thanks!  I just did it.  My twitter account is only for entering contests and customer service complaints, so I don't really care if this shows up there...

Edited to add: I got the 10 points for twitter.  I went back and tried to do it for Facebook and I did not get 10 additional points.  There is a possibility the Facebook sharing would not work for me because I don't have a personal FB page, only an "organization" page for a blog I used to run.  Sometimes liking/sharing doesn't work well with FB for me.


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 15, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> So, I noticed the rose gold PSY was missing from my box (haven't received but on website), so I emailed them. I got this back.
> 
> Thank you for contacting us. I'm sorry about your missing sample!
> 
> We do have replacements of the Vasanti Kajal Extreme Intense Eye Pencil and will be happy to ship you another. Please allow up to 10 business days for your replacement item to arrive and you will receive a separate email with tracking information once it ships.


I guess they do still have it in stock, then? So much for being "sold out" lol


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Dec 15, 2014)

Im a shy 2 points! Grr... I have my 2 year anniversary code and I want to buy the W3LL People Brightener stick I received this month  (Which by the way is a god send in these winter months to keep your skin looking glowing and healthy!) and staniac lip stain but I am 2 points shy of having 200 Points -- and I already posted on twitter and reviewed all my monthly products! So frustrating. I wish birch box let us spend at the 5 dollar increment as well, would make like easier, and I think would help because then people won't wait a month to wait for more points to make a purchase.  Anyone else have this issue before?


----------



## splash79 (Dec 15, 2014)

I opened up the LM tinted moisturizer magazine card "sample" and the amount of product is just pathetic.  There's barely enough to do a color match, let alone actually try the product, so it's really only good for getting review points.  I'm glad it was in a 7 item box, because I would be furious otherwise.


----------



## ang3445 (Dec 15, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Right now, if you share use the share to fb/tweet option on your box page, Birchbox will give you 10pts. Not sure if it's 10pt each or if you do it once, they'll only give you 10 points for either, but sounds like a good deal. Not much work for 10 XD


Thanks for this!! I posted to Facebook and then switched the settings so that only I could see the post so I'm not spamming all my friends.  Easy points!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 15, 2014)

Has anyone gotten both FB and twitter to work? :3 I haven't done it yet. Editing stock photography for work lol


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Dec 15, 2014)

glad they started doing the sharing for 10 points. just did it, thanks ladies!


----------



## kaelahbae (Dec 15, 2014)

I was looking through my point history and it looks like they gave me 100 sorry points on the 9th, presumably for the eyeliner-less box. Kinda funny, since the rep told me they were sending me out a replacement sample. I doubt I'm getting the sample now, which is a bummer, but I'm thankful to have the points- especially since so many are getting nothing! It sucks that responses are SO varied.


----------



## H_D (Dec 15, 2014)

Got both my boxes today, surprise surprise. How the one caught up with the other I have no idea. They were exactly as the cheat showed.

Box 1 (should have had the PYS eyeliner in it- I did NOT use the cheat link):

-*Mirenesse iCurl mascara.* No interest as I don't really like their mascaras for my long lashes.

-*Embryolisse creme concentrate*. Anyone else disturbed by "embryo" as part of the brand name, lol?

-*Beauty Protector Protect and Oil.* Smells good, kind of like Orofluido Hair elixir which I love.

-*No. 4 Hydrating shampoo 1oz.* No interest in this and have a million already.

-*No. 4 hydrating conditioner .25 oz. *Before they'd give the shampoo and conditioner in the 1oz. THey've cheapened out. That packet wouldn't be enough for my long hair.

-*Ruffian nail polish in Ruffian Red*. I don't wear nail polish and really am tired of getting them in pretty much every box. Same with shampoo and conditioner.

Box 2- I didn't do a pick on this one

-*Beauty Protector Protect &amp; oil*. Dupe

-*Borghese Brightening makeup.* This doesn't have very good reviews but I will try it.

-*Camille Beckman Tuscan Honey Body butter. *I got the same scent in hand cream last month. Wish I would have gotten one of the monarchs instead.

-*Mirenesse Mattifinity Lip Rouge in New York. *Was REALLY looking forward to this, probably the most exciting thing in both my boxes BUT the color red will not work on my skintone. Boo. I can only wear blue based reds and this does not appear to be.

-*Royal Apothic Cuppa Cuppa firming tea mask. *I just don't do masks that is why I didn't chose last time when they had all the skincare/masks and luckily I had avoided them in both my boxes but alas, here it is.

My boxes were just meh. Hopefully January will be more exciting.


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 15, 2014)

H_D said:


> -*Mirenesse Mattifinity Lip Rouge in New York. *Was REALLY looking forward to this, probably the most exciting thing in both my boxes BUT the color red will not work on my skintone. Boo. I can only wear blue based reds and this does not appear to be.
> 
> -*Royal Apothic Cuppa Cuppa firming tea mask. *I just don't do masks that is why I didn't chose last time when they had all the skincare/masks and luckily I had avoided them in both my boxes but alas, here it is.
> 
> My boxes were just meh. Hopefully January will be more exciting.


You should join a swap thread. The cuppa especially seems to be a highly coveted item.  I always get things nobody in the world wants. i.e. Harvey Prince Petally Noir, Gilcrest and Somes lotion. You've got to wonder what the factories that make these products smell like.   . And yes, the embryo thing is weird. I was also creeped out by the stem cell face lotion I got in October.


----------



## Tamara76 (Dec 15, 2014)

Still waiting for my December box....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Looks like they mailed both my November (my first box) and December boxes both on 12/06 and I received the November box Friday.  I missed out on the PYS and am not too overwhelmed with the items that are supposed to be in my box, but want to see and try everything in person before making my mind up.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kmessenger (Dec 15, 2014)

I know this has been discussed a lot, but I have to add my two cents. In addition to neither of my accounts getting the gap link, my ace account didn't get the rose gold eyeliner. And I am one of the lucky ones that received the slap on the wrist email instead of sorry points or the sample being sent separately. I know they have the ability to address each situation individually but it's frustrating to see such a wide variety of responses. Especially since originally I had received an email saying I would be receiving the eyeliner separately and now I'm getting the shame on you email.


----------



## H_D (Dec 15, 2014)

Noel S. said:


> You should join a swap thread. The cuppa especially seems to be a highly coveted item.  I always get things nobody in the world wants. i.e. Harvey Prince Petally Noir, Gilcrest and Somes lotion. You've got to wonder what the factories that make these products smell like.   . And yes, the embryo thing is weird. I was also creeped out by the stem cell face lotion I got in October.


LOL, I like your green faced sick emoticon, lol. Kind of sums it up.

I've started to trade with someone lately. I am just a little gun shy about it since I've had issues with doing that on a few other forums. Mostly they were fine but sometimes ya just get really screwed if you aren't careful. I actually haven't really found the swap area yet. Well, I think I did but I guess I need to read how it works because basically it is just a bunch of posts with what people want which is a different way to do it than what I am use to.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 15, 2014)

H_D said:


> LOL, I like your green faced sick emoticon, lol. Kind of sums it up.
> 
> I've started to trade with someone lately. I am just a little gun shy about it since I've had issues with doing that on a few other forums. Mostly they were fine but sometimes ya just get really screwed if you aren't careful. I actually haven't really found the swap area yet. Well, I think I did but I guess I need to read how it works because basically it is just a bunch of posts with what people want which is a different way to do it than what I am use to.


There are also box/month specific swaps.  I haven't posted in those, but I do look at them.  I usually don't know for sure if I want to swap something until I actually have it in my hands.  (LOL -- not much of a planner, here.)

I'm actually pretty game to trying most of what I've received in boxes -- but when the They're Real minis started piling up - along with 5 of the same Glossyboxes one month, I knew I had to do something, lol.


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 15, 2014)

@@splash79 ~ That LM card was ridiculous wasn't it? I think I was able to apply it to maybe half of one side of my face. I haven't been able to review this sample. So, for right now, its been a bit of a dud.


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 16, 2014)

GAP update- Last week I called GAP's CS. The clerk on the phone tried typing in my email address herself. She said if I didn't  an email code by Tuesday (today) call back.  Today I got a different rep but she was able to pull up the record of my previous call. She said it's an IT issue they are trying to fix, but here is a ten dollar coupon that is the same coupon except drum roll please: only good online (score), good for 6 months (super score) and can be used at Gap.com, old navy.com, banana and all their affiliates (super duper score). So to duplicate this you would need to call GAP twice.  :santa:  Merry Christmas.


----------



## Traci Ann (Dec 16, 2014)

H_D said:


> @ so you are saying the liner WAS in your box after all? If so, yes, I'd contact them and let them know it was.


 I replied, now waiting



misstrix said:


> This happened to me with the Manna Kadar lipgloss. I emailed BB when I didn't see it in my box only to find it hiding under the tissue a few minutes later. I waited for a response to my initial email and replied that I had found it and a replacement wouldn't be necessary. The girl told me she had already sent it to shipping and to enjoy the second sample.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got the shipping replacement thing this morning, quick, who knows. I feel bad though.



snapdragon said:


> I guess they do still have it in stock, then? So much for being "sold out" lol


It is the Vasari right? I thought it was black eyeliner in my box originally, hence my confusion.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 16, 2014)

Sort of beginning to wish I didn't redeem the GAP codes (gave them away to someone who was looking to help out a person in need).  Now both my e-mail accounts are getting daily messages from the GAP (part of the terms and conditions).  My unsubscribe requests seem to not be having any effect.  Oh well.

On a slightly more positive note, the welcome box for the gift subscription I gave myself (to get 200 points) should arrive today or tomorrow.  I chose "trendy" so we'll see what that means.


----------



## button6004 (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm annoyed because I havent received my Gap coupon.  And I dont want an online code- I want a coupon I can use in store since it will be helpful when I'm home after Christmas shopping with my mom.


----------



## disconik (Dec 16, 2014)

PrettyInPowell said:


> Im a shy 2 points! Grr... I have my 2 year anniversary code and I want to buy the W3LL People Brightener stick I received this month  (Which by the way is a god send in these winter months to keep your skin looking glowing and healthy!) and staniac lip stain but I am 2 points shy of having 200 Points -- and I already posted on twitter and reviewed all my monthly products! So frustrating. I wish birch box let us spend at the 5 dollar increment as well, would make like easier, and I think would help because then people won't wait a month to wait for more points to make a purchase.  Anyone else have this issue before?


Once when I was one point shy of 300 points, I sent an email and politely begged for them to add just one more point and they were happy to grant my wish.


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 16, 2014)

nc42 said:


> When they asked me to rate the rep's  e-mail response to my dupe sample and not getting my pys for the second time in a row, I told them that I only chose "satisfied" b/c they're sending the liner separately.  I told them to don't scold their customers, to fix their damn system, to make sure it doesn't happen again and to double their check their work to make sure that they did their research before blaming someone for choosing before the time allotted.  Other than that, I would've chosen "bad, I'm not satisfied".  I also brought up the issue of inconsistent customer service responses.  I wrote an essay to them about how things should've been handled.
> 
> One time when I was really pissed off after getting four of the same pick twos back to back, and got a canned response about how mystery packs worked, I gave the rep a bad rating, and another customer service rep chimed in and solved the problem.  It works ladies.
> 
> ...


Just keep in mind to not shoot the messenger. Those feedback ratings likely affect the CS rep's wages or bonuses, and they have a limited amount of leeway to handle problems -- basically, whatever memo came down on high saying that we're not sending out this sample/not giving sorry points/etc., they are required to follow. If the messages they are getting are inconsistent, they still have to follow them.

I would recommend sending a letter directly to Birchbox corporate instead, lest someone well-meaning rep doesn't get a Christmas bonus for issues they had no control over.  

ETA: As someone whose quality feedback (from both the company and clients) is tied to my bonuses and earnings, it makes me really angry when I get my pay retroactively docked because a client is fishing for a refund by pretending to be outraged or lose a bonus because one of the workers who reviews my jobs has been consistently giving me low scores after I gently pointed out a rather egregious error she made a few months back.


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 16, 2014)

I emailed them about my AWOL December box. They're shipping me a replacement.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 16, 2014)

I did manage to use both Facebook and twitter sharing to get a total of 20 points.  However, it was 10 points each on two different accounts -- one with FB and one with twitter.


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 16, 2014)

panicked said:


> Just keep in mind to not shoot the messenger. Those feedback ratings likely affect the CS rep's wages or bonuses, and they have a limited amount of leeway to handle problems -- basically, whatever memo came down on high saying that we're not sending out this sample/not giving sorry points/etc., they are required to follow. If the messages they are getting are inconsistent, they still have to follow them.
> 
> I would recommend sending a letter directly to Birchbox corporate instead, lest someone well-meaning rep doesn't get a Christmas bonus for issues they had no control over.
> 
> ETA: As someone whose quality feedback (from both the company and clients) is tied to my bonuses and earnings, it makes me really angry when I get my pay retroactively docked because a client is fishing for a refund by pretending to be outraged or lose a bonus because one of the workers who reviews my jobs has been consistently giving me low scores after I gently pointed out a rather egregious error she made a few months back.


Yikes. Does anyone know if there's a way to go back and change feedback? I thought I read that you _could _while I was filling it out, but I can't find where. I made it clear that my feedback was based on Birchbox's wildly inconsistent response and not the individual agent, but I really don't want to screw her over if they just look at yes/no percentages and not actual responses.

I just didn't appreciate getting my hand slapped when I wasn't actually trying to cheat, they still have the eyeliner in stock, and some people were given a replacement or points. I was really polite and included a screenshot of my confirmation. I had a perfume sample (that pink roller ball thing) leak all over one month's box, and I never requested replacements... even though I can't tolerate perfume and everything reeked of it. I just tossed the perfume and tried to wash everything off. If I had told CS, they probably would have sent me a new box and sorry points to boot. But I _don't _game the system or try to get as much as I can out of them, so don't treat me like a naughty child just because I thought these links were all the same thing.


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 16, 2014)

snapdragon said:


> Yikes. Does anyone know if there's a way to go back and change feedback? I thought I read that you _could _while I was filling it out, but I can't find where. I made it clear that my feedback was based on Birchbox's wildly inconsistent response and not the individual agent, but I really don't want to screw her over if they just look at yes/no percentages and not actual responses.
> 
> I just didn't appreciate getting my hand slapped when I wasn't actually trying to cheat, it's clear they still have the eyeliner in stock, and some people got a replacement or points. I was really polite and included a screenshot of my confirmation page. I had a perfume sample (that pink roller ball thing) leak all over one month's box, and I never requested replacements of anything... even though I can't tolerate perfume and everything reeked of it. I just tossed the perfume and tried to wash everything off.  I actually _don't _try to game the system, so don't treat me like a naughty child just because I thought the links were all the same thing.


I'm not sure if there's a way to change feedback, but in that case it sounds like the rep was the one who slapped your hand and could have handled the situation better. Mostly, I just want to make sure that reps aren't getting burned because of internal problems/inconsistencies at Birchbox (PYS disasters, Gap coupons, servers crashing, and whatnot) versus a CS rep replying in a rude manner.  :flowers:


----------



## Angelalh (Dec 16, 2014)

nc42 said:


> LOL at this e-mail.  I got that stuff in my box and I have curly hair too. They never send stuff like devacurl or miss jessie's to me and it baffles me.
> 
> Your hair and makeup are pretty btw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


so i finally found out why i keep getting volumizing/plumping products...

so apparently they send out these products not to people who have fine hair checked in their profile.... but to people that have DRY hair checked...

and they confirmed if you basically only want curly hair products.... uncheck everything except curly... it doesnt matter if you have thick and dry checked, the system finds people that have dry hair checked and sends it to them... it does not send you things based on 2 or more options picked in your profile.

(i hope all of this makes sense)!


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 16, 2014)

Angelalh said:


> so i finally found out why i keep getting volumizing/plumping products...
> 
> so apparently they send out these products not to people who have fine hair checked in their profile.... but to people that have DRY hair checked...
> 
> ...



Thanks, I have the opposite issue. I never wear a natural curl short of a heatwave or monsoon making ironing impossible. There's no reason to send me deva curl. But I love plumping volumizing products. For my second sub I only checked Normal and got the davines samples.  I think Normal is a wild card.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 16, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I did manage to use both Facebook and twitter sharing to get a total of 20 points.  However, it was 10 points each on two different accounts -- one with FB and one with twitter.


sorry, 10pt each for two birchbox accounts, or 10pts each for FB and Twitter (20pts for one account)? I just tried to share with FB and it did not give me an additional 10pts


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 16, 2014)

panicked said:


> I'm not sure if there's a way to change feedback, but in that case it sounds like the rep was the one who slapped your hand and could have handled the situation better. Mostly, I just want to make sure that reps aren't getting burned because of internal problems/inconsistencies at Birchbox (PYS disasters, Gap coupons, servers crashing, and whatnot) versus a CS rep replying in a rude manner.  :flowers:


She wasn't rude, it was just a stern response with no attempt at resolution (completely unlike Birchbox's normal response from everything I've read). I think if she had pretended they were all out of liners and simply _couldn't _honor my confirmation, it would have felt less like a passive aggressive punishment. I thanked her for the info and explained my email filter issues (I'm sure one glance at my account would confirm the fact that I really _don't _get PYS emails on time). It's just a stupid makeup sample, I know, but I was excited all month to get a PYS! 

Her second reply was noticeably warmer (which I appreciated) but still firm, so of course I just dropped it at that point. It's not a big deal. I'll just buy a rose gold eyeliner at some point. But if you send me an email asking to click on satisfied or unsatisfied... I mean, there wasn't really anything to be satisfied with. However, while she could have been less cold at first, I'm sure she was just following Birchbox's instructions. I wouldn't want to affect her job at all.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 16, 2014)

Second box came last night.  (I love the multiple package deliveries USPS is doing!)  This was my box with the Davines trio.  I was hoping for a big shampoo or conditioner but the big Davines item is the replumping spray.  It is weird to be in this position but, BB, send me more shampoo and conditioner!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 16, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> sorry, 10pt each for two birchbox accounts, or 10pts each for FB and Twitter (20pts for one account)? I just tried to share with FB and it did not give me an additional 10pts


Sorry, I just realized my attempt to be clear failed.

Account 1: 10 points with twitter

Account 2: 10 points with facebook

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Traci Ann (Dec 16, 2014)

My box should have come today. nope.


----------



## bluturtle (Dec 16, 2014)

Over on Slickdeals, the site of the viral Gap coupon binge, is reporting that the codes issued earlier have expired and at least one manager has stated corporate said they would resend the codes out to birchbox subscribers only.

I was able to redeem my 2, so I don't expect to get new ones, but I hope they do send them out to those who weren't able to claim them!


----------



## buffyg (Dec 16, 2014)

I ordered 2 subscriptions with the $20 in points back on the gift subscription code, One Classic Style Welcome Box, and one Trendsetter. These are what the "trick" to see my box shows, I don't know if it's accurate or not. https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/2014/12

Classic -

Harvey Prince Ageless Perfume

Dr Lipp Nipple Balm

Gilchrist &amp; Soames Body Wash

Lord &amp; Berry Magic Brow Pencil

Camille Beckman Body Butter - Tuscan Honey

Trendsetter -

TheBalm Stainiac

Vasanti BrightenUp

Whish Shave Cream

Sumita Eyeshadow Pencil

Catherine Malandrino Style de Paris Perfume

Like the trendsetter, blah on the Classic.


----------



## hipsterhippo (Dec 16, 2014)

BB told me they weren't billing me until the 15th of this month since I was a late subscriber in November (don't ask, I really don't understand their CS, but I basically asked "hey can you just make my first box the December one" and they were all "lol no, but we'll delay your billing date until the 15th so you can try your products first" and I still don't know what the hell) so I finally have my box loaded:

Davines Trio

YuBe

Coola 

Sumita Eyeliner

Rosemary body wash

Womp womp. At least it's a seven item box because hooooly crap do I loathe hair products. I have fine hair, but I have a ton of it and the last thing I need is more volume.  I really wanted a lip product since this month had some great looking ones and my November box had the Not Soap, Radio body wash, so I don't understand why I apparently need two body washes in a row. I would have preferred the Embryolisse because I've been told it would probably help the horror show known as psoriasis on my face in the winter, but I'll give the YuBe a try. BUUUT, for all the whining I feel like I'm making here, I'm overall more happy with it than my Ipsy this month.

I have no idea if I qualify for the GAP code because of BB's weirdness with deciding to bill me on the 15th. Worth emailing or not?


----------



## cbs73 (Dec 16, 2014)

I honestly think the Birchbox deities are mad at me or something.  So my original box is still lost in Tennessee somewhere.  The ever fabulous Gabby at BB CS  was able to send out a replacement box containing the Lo Boswoth curated box, my necklace, and the Cynthia Rowley lip stain I was supposed to get using a wacky code for re-subbing for a year subscription.  The box was sent out Sunday and arrived today.  

I make a beeline for the necklace and it is gorgeous.  The lip stain is fab.  I go to get my monthly box.  As soon as I take the pink shipping stuff off of it (don't get why they do that if it is in another box already) and I thought to myself, "Gee, this box smells so good!  They must have done something special for the curated box because of the holidays!"  Then panic set in- I thought the perfume sample shattered in the box.  Nope- that was safe, but......the Davines Replumping stuff opened and spilled everywhere...packets sticking to other packets....pillow pouch all wet and goopy....heck, I just picked up the box and it left a wet spot on some papers on my desk....on the plus side, everything smells great!  (Side note: my box did not have the Valentine shade of lip stain....it came with Sugar....I am really ok with that- Sugar is my fave shade and my family/friends call me Flo because of all the red lip products I own)

I really think the universe is trying to prevent me from enjoying this box for some reason,


----------



## Toby Burke (Dec 16, 2014)

buffyg said:


> I ordered 2 subscriptions with the $20 in points back on the gift subscription code, One Classic Style Welcome Box, and one Trendsetter. These are what the "trick" to see my box shows, I don't know if it's accurate or not. https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/2014/12
> 
> Classic -
> 
> ...


I am getting the Trendsetter box - so excited. I am also glad I didn't go with the classic box - I got 80% of those items on my other account.


----------



## button6004 (Dec 16, 2014)

detroitjewel said:


> I emailed them about my AWOL December box. They're shipping me a replacement.


I was just coming in here to say the same thing.  My shipping hasnt updated since last Wednesday and it said it was in New Jersey.  I hope I get my PYS.


----------



## goldendarter (Dec 16, 2014)

cbs73 said:


> I honestly think the Birchbox deities are mad at me or something.  So my original box is still lost in Tennessee somewhere.  The ever fabulous Gabby at BB CS  was able to send out a replacement box containing the Lo Boswoth curated box, my necklace, and the Cynthia Rowley lip stain I was supposed to get using a wacky code for re-subbing for a year subscription.  The box was sent out Sunday and arrived today.
> 
> I make a beeline for the necklace and it is gorgeous.  The lip stain is fab.  I go to get my monthly box.  As soon as I take the pink shipping stuff off of it (don't get why they do that if it is in another box already) and I thought to myself, "Gee, this box smells so good!  They must have done something special for the curated box because of the holidays!"  Then panic set in- I thought the perfume sample shattered in the box.  Nope- that was safe, but......the Davines Replumping stuff opened and spilled everywhere...packets sticking to other packets....pillow pouch all wet and goopy....heck, I just picked up the box and it left a wet spot on some papers on my desk....on the plus side, everything smells great!  (Side note: my box did not have the Valentine shade of lip stain....it came with Sugar....I am really ok with that- Sugar is my fave shade and my family/friends call me Flo because of all the red lip products I own)
> 
> I really think the universe is trying to prevent me from enjoying this box for some reason,


My main acct had the replumping stuff in it too... Even the outer cardboard wrapping was soaked and falling apart. Contacted CS and they said they would try to send me a replacement box but we'll see... Is it bad that I was mostly upset over that lovely box being ruined? It's so pretty this month!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 16, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> My main acct had the replumping stuff in it too... Even the outer cardboard wrapping was soaked and falling apart. Contacted CS and they said they would try to send me a replacement box but we'll see... Is it bad that I was mostly upset over that lovely box being ruined? It's so pretty this month!


I guess I'm lucky, but mine didn't leak at all.  Although it was pretty much just thrown in there.  I'd be all for some tape or a baggie or something for samples likely to leak.


----------



## Tamara76 (Dec 16, 2014)

I received my December box this afternoon!  

I honestly wasn't too excited when I saw the products online, but I actually like everything in person (I'm still a little sad that I missed out on the Lo Bosworth box).  I think this would have been better suited for a summer box, though, with the exception of the glitter pencil.

I believe my profile lists "Classic" as my style and I received the following:

1.  Coola Tinted Matte SPF 30 for Face:  Haven't tried yet as I have a few other open sunscreens/BB Creams/Primers, but I'm sure I'll like it - I really like the Coola Lip Balms.

2.  English Laundry  Signature for Her:  This scent is heaven!  Lovely, sweet and flowerly - It's like eating cotton candy in a field of flowers during the summer.  :wub:

3.  Lord &amp; Berry Paillettes Glitter Eye Pencil in Black:  I have tons of black eyeliners, but this one is so darn adorable!  I'm in my late 30's and I rock glitter eyeliner with no shame (I just tone down the rest of my makeup when I wear it during the day).  However, I'm not partial to wooden pencil eyeliners due to an unfortunate incident with a recently sharpened wooden eyeliner poking me in the eyelid with a shard.   :blink:

4.  Real Chemistry Luminous 3 Minute Peel:  I was not initially stoked to receive this peel because I had recently received this same item in a Mystery Pick 2 pack.  I figured I might as well give it a go since I now have 2 samples.  I was initially leery of the "chemical peel" thing because I have sensitive skin, but this is really more like an exfoliator.  It actually left my face nice and luminous.  I heavily moisturized after use.

5.  Tocca Crema da Mano in Cleopatra:  I bought a few of the duo Tocca Black Friday sets at Sephora recently, so I have a good stockpile of Tocca handcreams which I love.  I had never tried Cleopatra before, though.  The cucumber and grapefruit scent is very tart and refreshing - also very summery.  At first I expected it to smell like the (ever-popular in the 1990's) B&amp;BW Cucumber Melon scent, but it's actually quite different.  I like it.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 16, 2014)

I have to confess that I'm a little bit in love with the box itself.  Blue with silver sparkly bits?  YES YES YES.  I kind of want to resub on my secondary account just to get another box (I use them to store my indie subs by the month, and I would love to have two so one could be for my December goodies, and the other could be for January stuff).

ETA:  Oh, right, box *contents*.  I don't feel like digging up the box number, but I received:


Mirenesse Mattfinity in Sydney -- Awesome, a bright as hell fuchsia, not a red!  SO TIRED of companies assuming that red is the only bold color people want.  I'm so oversaturated with reds in sub boxes that I don't even try them any more, but I will always take another fuchsia.
Ojon Moisture Therapy -- They seem to like to send me Ojon products when it's so cold outside that they solidify in my mailbox, and then they don't like to blend once they melt.
RUSK texture spray -- No way, no how.  The only sprays and products I use in my hair are conditioning things.
SeaRX scrub -- Eh, whatever.  I don't feel strongly one way or the other.
Vasanti rose gold liner -- Yay!  Now to *remember to use it*!


----------



## Beckilg (Dec 16, 2014)

I sliced the top of the pretty box when I opened the outer box. Boo.


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 16, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I have to confess that I'm a little bit in love with the box itself. Blue with silver sparkly bits? YES YES YES. I kind of want to resub on my secondary account just to get another box (I use them to store my indie subs by the month, and I would love to have two so one could be for my December goodies, and the other could be for January stuff).


I know, right? I seriously considered resubbing on my second account just for the box myself.


----------



## H_D (Dec 16, 2014)

I agree, the box is super pretty. It matches my tree theme this year- silver and dark blue.


----------



## hipsterhippo (Dec 16, 2014)

I never understood why people said one of the best thing about Birchbox was the box it came in until I actually subscribed. But yeah, I'm totally going to reuse my box by wrapping it nicely for a gift box.


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 17, 2014)

hipsterhippo said:


> I never understood why people said one of the best thing about Birchbox was the box it came in until I actually subscribed. But yeah, I'm totally going to reuse my box by wrapping it nicely for a gift box.


I LOVE THEM! &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3

I use them or organize my nail polishes, my unused samples, samples I'll never use, and to store my clip in hair extensions!


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 17, 2014)

panicked said:


> Just keep in mind to not shoot the messenger. Those feedback ratings likely affect the CS rep's wages or bonuses, and they have a limited amount of leeway to handle problems -- basically, whatever memo came down on high saying that we're not sending out this sample/not giving sorry points/etc., they are required to follow. If the messages they are getting are inconsistent, they still have to follow them.
> 
> I would recommend sending a letter directly to Birchbox corporate instead, lest someone well-meaning rep doesn't get a Christmas bonus for issues they had no control over.
> 
> ETA: As someone whose quality feedback (from both the company and clients) is tied to my bonuses and earnings, it makes me really angry when I get my pay retroactively docked because a client is fishing for a refund by pretending to be outraged or lose a bonus because one of the workers who reviews my jobs has been consistently giving me low scores after I gently pointed out a rather egregious error she made a few months back.


Sorry I'm not sorry, but if I ask a rep three times how to tweak my profile to get a better box and they ignore my request and they send me a link about a welcome to birchbox video when my account shows I've been a member since January 2012, they're getting a bad rating. Still waiting on a response from Saturday. I know they help out with profiles (example: someone gave an example of how to get more curly hair items in the box).

If I have a concern about getting repeat pick twos and they copy and paste the description of the pick two from their store website and email it back to me, I'm marking it as unsatisfied.

If I told them I'm double billed for a box (I paid for my birchbox man on the 12th and they are trying to bill me again on the 15th), and they want me to send them another $20 so they can get rid of the billing error on my account, then I'm going to be unsatisfied because that makes no damn sense at all.


----------



## Brianna448 (Dec 17, 2014)

Getting my box today.  It only shipped...on the 5th.  Without my rose gold eyeliner.  Happy birthday to me. Grumpgrump.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Dec 17, 2014)

ugh.. got email from BB that today on ALL orders there is free shipping and special packaging for mystery packs when you spend the 35 bucks. kinda bummed on the free shipping i placed an order about 8 or 9 days ago, man i wish they would warn us sometimes lol


----------



## IMDawnP (Dec 17, 2014)

nikkiaust17 said:


> ugh.. got email from BB that today on ALL orders there is free shipping and special packaging for mystery packs when you spend the 35 bucks. kinda bummed on the free shipping i placed an order about 8 or 9 days ago, man i wish they would warn us sometimes lol


THAT should be an Ace's perk. Give us a heads up e-mail, on the 1st of the month, listing any specials that will run that month and on what day it's being offered.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Dec 17, 2014)

Anyone else having a problem viewing their box?  I clicked on the "My Box" link and get a mostly blank page.  When I go back, the "My Box" tab isn't even there anymore.

Just wanted to get my reviews done before Christmas so I don't forget.  Thanks!

I had to clear out my cookies and then it worked again.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Dec 17, 2014)

buffyg said:


> I ordered 2 subscriptions with the $20 in points back on the gift subscription code, One Classic Style Welcome Box, and one Trendsetter. These are what the "trick" to see my box shows, I don't know if it's accurate or not. https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/2014/12
> 
> Classic -
> 
> ...


I just ordered a gift subscription for myself but with a February start date.

Do you they change up the welcome boxes much?  I picked Classic but may need to email them to change that option because it is kind of boring to me.

Thanks.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 17, 2014)

buffyg said:


> Trendsetter -TheBalm Stainiac
> 
> Vasanti BrightenUp
> 
> ...


This is what I got today, too.

Have a lifetime supply of the Vasanti BrightenUp by now from pick2s and my regular subscriptions.  Have several vials of that perfume, as well.  (I like it a lot more than Folle de Joie, so that's good.)  The others will get used eventually.  Of the three choies, this one seems to fit me best, so I'm happy it's the one I picked.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 17, 2014)

I was putting my Dec 14 box into my indie sub shelf, and I realized that I have a couple of the pink-striped ones from, uh, last year (maybe the year before), so that's now my Dec 14 indie sub box, and this month's box will be my January indie box! I hadn't really noticed the fact that they do special boxes for December until today.

(Also, my box was addressed to The Charming. Uh, not this week, but thanks, I guess.)


----------



## onelilspark (Dec 17, 2014)

meaganola said:


> (Also, my box was addressed to The Charming. Uh, not this week, but thanks, I guess.)


Mine was addressed to "The Shining" which seems a little creepy if you ask me...


----------



## meaganola (Dec 17, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> Mine was addressed to "The Shining" which seems a little creepy if you ask me...


Our titles were *clearly* switched. That one was obviously supposed to be mine!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 17, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I was putting my Dec 14 box into my indie sub shelf, and I realized that I have a couple of the pink-striped ones from, uh, last year (maybe the year before), so that's now my Dec 14 indie sub box, and this month's box will be my January indie box! I hadn't really noticed the fact that they do special boxes for December until today.
> 
> (Also, my box was addressed to The Charming. Uh, not this week, but thanks, I guess.)


The one with the pink stripes is from December 2012. I was like wtf when they didn't have a special box for December 2013.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 17, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> The one with the pink stripes is from December 2012. I was like wtf when they didn't have a special box for December 2013.


When was the one that had Sparkle and Shine on the top, possibly with a gold-striped interior? I remember being super bummed when I got that box because it had a candle that made me want to barf, so I couldn't use it or the lip pencil that also came in the box.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 17, 2014)

meaganola said:


> When was the one that had Sparkle and Shine on the top, possibly with a gold-striped interior? I remember being super bummed when I got that box because it had a candle that made me want to barf, so I couldn't use it or the lip pencil that also came in the box.


Now that you mention it.... Is that the one where the outside wrapper box was gold? I found the wrapper, but not the Birchbox box itself. I do recall gold stripes on the inside, but I thought that was from November 2013. I'm probably confused.


----------



## IMDawnP (Dec 17, 2014)

Sparkle and Shine was 2013's December box and the inside of the lid is white with gold stripes. 2012's December box has the old Birchbox logo - back before the B in a square was rotated to a diamond - in the bottom left corner with lines of alternating red and gold covering the lid. Inside the box is no pattern just the old brown cardboard. 2012 was also the year we got a men's cologne sample probably to prepare for the launch of the men's box.


----------



## isabelfromcali (Dec 18, 2014)

I think my box was addressed to The Cheerful or The Cheery or something like that. It definitely lifted my mood to see that!

I got the Mirenesse mascara, Whish shave cream, Cynthia Rowley in Sugar (not the most flattering shade on me), Vasanti exfoliating cleanser, and that Beauty Protector oil (which is probably going to last me forever).


----------



## seagirl (Dec 18, 2014)

@@artlover613 thank you for figuring out the box trick! I can already use it to see my January BBM box!


----------



## buffyg (Dec 18, 2014)

buffyg said:


> I ordered 2 subscriptions with the $20 in points back on the gift subscription code, One Classic Style Welcome Box, and one Trendsetter. These are what the "trick" to see my box shows, I don't know if it's accurate or not. https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/2014/12
> 
> Classic -
> 
> ...


In the account that I thought (and should have been) the classic, they sent the "customer favorites." I know I specifically didn't pick that one because someone had already received it and said it was no good (very correct). I love the Trendsetter Box though! And I'm happy mine came in the pretty December boxes!


----------



## Kjuno (Dec 18, 2014)

I sent my mom the favorites gift box. She just reveived:

The balm stainiac

Harvey prince ageless perfume

No. 4 leave in conditioner

G&amp;S spa therapy shower gel

Real chemistry peel


----------



## KayEss (Dec 18, 2014)

seagirl said:


> @@artlover613 thank you for figuring out the box trick! I can already use it to see my January BBM box!


Same! Too bad it's a total snooze fest...


----------



## Toby Burke (Dec 18, 2014)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## artlover613 (Dec 18, 2014)

kayess said:


> Same! Too bad it's a total snooze fest...


Thanks ladies! I loved the November and December BBMan boxes. Had great gifts for Christmas gifts (earbuds and the flask) even though I didn't get to do PYS. When finally I could for January, I missed the window and was left with only the shoe kit so I cancelled for now. I hope the trick will work for the women's box in January. It's sure to be short lived.


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 18, 2014)

Whomp, whomp. Still haven't received my box despite getting a shipping email on the 6th.We'll see what response I get from CS.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 18, 2014)

hmm.

I just got an e-mail in regards to why my box hasn't shipped yet and why my December box hasn't loaded on the website.

They basically said that because I cancel and resubscribe with a code every month, I'm making it so my box will load later and ship later.

Which is kind of BS. I cancel/resubscribe on both my own account and my mother's. My mother's always loads on the 10th, always ships before then and arrives to her weeks before mine.

Furthermore, This late shipping/ not loading samples on the 10th of the month issue has been happening with my box LONG before I started using 100 point codes. 

I know this is just a way for them to explain away the issues I'm having, but it kind of rubbed me the wrong way that she basically was like "oh yea it's your fault for cancelling and resubscribing" when it's clearly not the issue at all.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## IMDawnP (Dec 18, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> hmm.
> 
> I just got an e-mail in regards to why my box hasn't shipped yet and why my December box hasn't loaded on the website.
> 
> ...


I know you are all going to hate me for this but they should just put an end to those promo's. I know other boxes only give you perks if you are a first time customer so they should just restrict it that way and be done with it. Clearly they are headed in that direction so it's really crappy of them to pull that out as an excuse for what is a problem on their end not yours/ours.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 18, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> I know you are all going to hate me for this but they should just put an end to those promo's. I know other boxes only give you perks if you are a first time customer so they should just restrict it that way and be done with it. Clearly they are headed in that direction so it's really crappy of them to pull that out as an excuse for what is a problem on their end not yours/ours.


I definitely don't hate you for saying it- I've always been surprised they've allowed it in the first place. However, like you said, it still bothers me that they used that as an excuse as to why there are issues with my account, when I do the same thing on my mother's account and her's ships right on time, and her box populates on the 10th every month like it should.

I don't want to start nit-picking with the CS rep about it, but ALL I'm asking for is that my box populates on the website on time so I can see what I'm getting. Even if I canceled and resubscribed every month (with a code or without) As long as it's far enough in advance, I should be able to see my samples each month on the website before the flipping 18th of the month. The last time I contacted them about this issue (before I even started using codes) they brushed me off, yet completely differently, and said "oh sorry about that, we manually updated it so you can see your current box. thanks!" and then it continued to happen every month after that. I don't want to have to email them every single month about it, so I've just learned to be patient and wait for it to load. Since it didn't load this month, I thought something may have gone wrong...but apparently not? Who knows.


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 18, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I definitely don't hate you for saying it- I've always been surprised they've allowed it in the first place. However, like you said, it still bothers me that they used that as an excuse as to why there are issues with my account, when I do the same thing on my mother's account and her's ships right on time, and her box populates on the 10th every month like it should.
> 
> I don't want to start nit-picking with the CS rep about it, but ALL I'm asking for is that my box populates on the website on time so I can see what I'm getting. Even if I canceled and resubscribed every month (with a code or without) As long as it's far enough in advance, I should be able to see my samples each month on the website before the flipping 18th of the month. The last time I contacted them about this issue (before I even started using codes) they brushed me off, yet completely differently, and said "oh sorry about that, we manually updated it so you can see your current box. thanks!" and then it continued to happen every month after that. I don't want to have to email them every single month about it, so I've just learned to be patient and wait for it to load. Since it didn't load this month, I thought something may have gone wrong...but apparently not? Who knows.


Sounds like your account just has a glitch. I would bank it has nothing to do with canceling and resubscribeing and more about a random fluke that happened when you created your account. Probably nothing CS can do about fixing it, unfortunately, but if they figure that out they probably wouldn't want to tell you that and will just blame it on something like canceling every month.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 18, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> Sounds like your account just has a glitch. I would bank it has nothing to do with canceling and resubscribeing and more about a random fluke that happened when you created your account. Probably nothing CS can do about fixing it, unfortunately, but if they figure that out they probably wouldn't want to tell you that and will just blame it on something like canceling every month.


haha see, I would have appreciated that kind of a response so much more! Like "uhh we have no idea why it does that but if you shoot us an e-mail when it does, we will manually fix it so you can see your box contents!" or something to that effect instead of "tsktsk your fault for canceling each month."


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 18, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> They basically said that because I cancel and resubscribe with a code every month, I'm making it so my box will load later and ship later. Which is kind of BS. I cancel/resubscribe on both my own account and my mother's. My mother's always loads on the 10th, always ships before then and arrives to her weeks before mine.


I've been canceling and resubscribing, too, and I never had this problem.  My main box came a few days after my secondary box this month, but we're talking like maybe the 12th versus the 9th or something.  Both my boxes loaded on the 10th as expected.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 18, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I've been canceling and resubscribing, too, and I never had this problem.  My main box came a few days after my secondary box this month, but we're talking like maybe the 12th versus the 9th or something.  Both my boxes loaded on the 10th as expected.


Exactly. My mom's account has canceled/resubbed every month and her's is always on time and working fine as well.

It's not that big of a deal to me, I was just hoping they'd have an explanation because this month in particular I was concerned since I still don't have a shipping notification. I've never had to wait this late to see my box contents or get a clicky truck, so it was different this month than prior ones.

I think I'm just used to birchbox being super helpful and understanding, so when I got that kind of finger-pointing response I couldn't help but be irritated lol


----------



## H_D (Dec 18, 2014)

I bet CS will do away with your ability to sub and resub every month and get those points. I think they've caught on. I haven't done this as, to me, it seems like such a hassle and I worry about "glitches". I just hope they keep the % off codes acomin'- those and the points from reviews and for orders are what keeps me with birchbox.


----------



## ChemLady (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm not sure what is going on but it seems that Birchbox's customer service has gotten a bit wrist slappy lately (the responses to the boxes not loading and to the people who didn't get their PYS). I hope this isn't a trend...


----------



## linda37027 (Dec 18, 2014)

Just got my Gap code today. Not sure what day I requested it. I think it was about 10 days ago.


----------



## KatieKat (Dec 18, 2014)

I just received mine too and I also requested it probably about that long ago. At least they extended the expiration date to 1/14!


----------



## MessyJesi (Dec 18, 2014)

Got my gap codes today also. They don't expire until 1/14.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 18, 2014)

I got a new GAP code today on one e-mail address.

Thing is, I already got GAP codes for both of my accounts.  This is different from either of those.  Oh well.


----------



## Traci Ann (Dec 18, 2014)

Question, did anyone else who received the Laura Mercier (sp) finishing powder get two powders? 

Both were slightly opened so there was a fine dust but there is still plenty in the pots, I just find it odd/good I got two. Was wondering if I was alone.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 18, 2014)

I got my gap code today too.  I also got my vasanti liner last night and I love it.

The customer service has been kinda snippy lately but I can see why (even though I don't like it).  I hope that they get into the Christmas spirit soon, lol


----------



## Tamarin (Dec 18, 2014)

For those who got gap codes: did you have to contact BB CS or Gap CS?


----------



## Karly65 (Dec 18, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> For those who got gap codes: did you have to contact BB CS or Gap CS?


I got mine today and all I had done was go to the gap.com/birchbox site and enter my email.


----------



## splash79 (Dec 18, 2014)

I gave up trying to get the site to load after the first week, but I was able to get it to load, entered my email, and got a response thanking me for signing up for Gap emails.  That's not the response I was expecting, so I have no idea if I'm actually getting the code.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 18, 2014)

I have a code on one e-mail account now.  Waiting to see if one shows up for my second account.


----------



## Kelli (Dec 18, 2014)

I have new codes on my emails, even though I had already used one of them.


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 18, 2014)

I got new codes on both accounts. I still want to use the spiffy online only code I got as a Sorry from Gap CS on the main account. And the new one that expires in January on the second sub.


----------



## casey anne (Dec 18, 2014)

January Birchbox Plus

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/birchbox-plus

Hopefully the link works for you!

I reserved the sweatshirt! Hopefully it worked since I reserved it so early without the email...


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 18, 2014)

casey anne said:


> January Birchbox Plus
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/birchbox-plus
> 
> Hopefully the link works for you!


Anybody got shipping on their December Birchbox Plus? Or actually received theirs? I got an e-mail saying I would be charged around December 2nd, but that didn't happen. I kinda forgot about it and I should call tomorrow.


----------



## casey anne (Dec 18, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> Anybody got shipping on their December Birchbox Plus? Or actually received theirs? I got an e-mail saying I would be charged around December 2nd, but that didn't happen. I kinda forgot about it and I should call tomorrow.


I think I saw on Facebook that a bunch of people who reserved necklaces did receive it.


----------



## Cluck Gable (Dec 19, 2014)

casey anne said:


> January Birchbox Plus
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/birchbox-plus
> 
> ...


Ooooh, thanks for this.

The sweatshirt is super cute, but not something I *need* to own. And neither are either of the remaining Plus offerings this month. PHEW! BB has been getting a little too much of my cash lately, so this is helpful. :blush:  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Dec 19, 2014)

does anyone want my Gap code? i can email it to ya if ya want. i think the closest one to me is about an hour away and im not going to use it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> let me know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## IMDawnP (Dec 19, 2014)

casey anne said:


> January Birchbox Plus
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/birchbox-plus
> 
> ...


IDK but since they are able to check when you reserved the PYS and bonk people for jumping the gun on that I wouldn't feel too secure using that same system with BB Plus.

I was looking at past Plus items and the Jouer eyeshadow looks just like the BaB shadow Ipsy sent out last month.


----------



## Tamarin (Dec 19, 2014)

does anyone have a gap code they won't be using?  I actually have a gap quite close to me and would love to get some small basics, and I still haven't received any codes of my own.

just got my code a few min ago!  I guess they're still in the process of sending them out.  If anyone has codes they don't want though I will still take them.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 19, 2014)

casey anne said:


> January Birchbox Plus
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/birchbox-plus
> 
> ...


lol...I had just started a new thread to post. I think I will have to get the sweatshirt for my daughter.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/135306-birchbox-january-2015-spoilers/?do=findComment&amp;comment=2355099


----------



## IMDawnP (Dec 19, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> does anyone have a gap code they won't be using?  I actually have a gap quite close to me and would love to get some small basics, and I still haven't received any codes of my own.


I received an e-mail from Gap this morning for $10 off in store only expires on 01/14/2015. If you still need one PM me and I'll send it to you.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Dec 19, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> does anyone have a gap code they won't be using?  I actually have a gap quite close to me and would love to get some small basics, and I still haven't received any codes of my own.


i have one to! i am newer to this site though, it expires jan 14th, i didnt even know there was pm on here haha but yea i have one if you want it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Dec 19, 2014)

just got email from birchbox about birchbox plus already, is that early to be getting that email or no?


----------



## seagirl (Dec 19, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> does anyone have a gap code they won't be using? I actually have a gap quite close to me and would love to get some small basics, and I still haven't received any codes of my own.


I have one as well. Just pm me if you need it.


----------



## bliss10977 (Dec 19, 2014)

Oops! On to January


----------



## Tamarin (Dec 19, 2014)

nikkiaust17 said:


> i have one to! i am newer to this site though, it expires jan 14th, i didnt even know there was pm on here haha but yea i have one if you want it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





IMDawnP said:


> I received an e-mail from Gap this morning for $10 off in store only expires on 01/14/2015. If you still need one PM me and I'll send it to you.





seagirl said:


> I have one as well. Just pm me if you need it.



thank you guys so much but I just got an email from Gap a few min ago   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If you won't be using yours I will still gladly take them, it's up to you


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Dec 19, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> thank you guys so much but I just got an email from Gap a few min ago   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If you won't be using yours I will still gladly take them, it's up to you


nope i wont be using mine, ill send it to ya  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beckilg (Dec 20, 2014)

If anyone doesn't want their gap code, I'll use it. My username @gmail.com


----------



## jillybean307 (Dec 21, 2014)

If anyone has an extra Gap code, I'd love it.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 21, 2014)

Damn I still haven't gotten my code. I'm going to email BB if it doesn't go through this time. )&lt; That's the reason I resubscribed.

--also, I am interested in your $10 codes! I appreciate donations (it's my birthday in two days!!) but for a more even exchange, I have ONE 20% off everything coupon to ULTA I am happy to trade for a $10 code to Gap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Message me!


----------



## wadedl (Dec 21, 2014)

I used my codes yesterday and the cashier said that people have been bringing them and and they don't work. I then told her they resent working codes to the actual Birchbox subscribers and she was surprised it worked. I got 4 tshirt of various styles for less then $18! I love shopping at the Gap!


----------



## Tamarin (Dec 21, 2014)

wadedl said:


> I used my codes yesterday and the cashier said that people have been bringing them and and they don't work. I then told her they resent working codes to the actual Birchbox subscribers and she was surprised it worked. I got 4 tshirt of various styles for less then $18! I love shopping at the Gap!


Yesterday I tried using mine that I got about 2 days ago and they wouldn't let me use it since they had a storewide 50% off promo and it couldn't be overridden or combined with the Gap+BB coupon


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 22, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> Yesterday I tried using mine that I got about 2 days ago and they wouldn't let me use it since they had a storewide 50% off promo and it couldn't be overridden or combined with the Gap+BB coupon


I gave mine away so I can't say whether they work or not.  There is a GAP within 10-15 miles of where I live, but it would involve driving into Atlanta, which is something I don't really feel like doing.  (I live in a suburb.  Traffic is terrible.  I don't want to drive an hour round trip just to spend $10.)

What they need to do next time is to put gift cards that can be used online OR in store, in the boxes.  They need to make them good until the end of the next month or something (since there are people who still haven't gotten their boxes).  Then only Birchbox subscribers will get them, people who don't live near stores can use them too, etc.


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 22, 2014)

I never received instructions on how to get a code so, I just followed the link provide here.  Even so, it ever came.  I just tried again and entered my email address for a second time.  I need it like a need a hole in the head.  But, of course, something will come up and I will find myself shopping at the gap.


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 22, 2014)

I was concerned my code wouldn't work due to some other sale, so I am just waiting until after Christmas to drive to the store. The new codes don't expire until January.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 22, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> I LOVE THEM! &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3
> 
> I use them or organize my nail polishes, my unused samples, samples I'll never use, and to store my clip in hair extensions!


I just got the plain box with a printed sleeve.  Feel a bit left out...  I LOVE pretty boxes!


----------



## flynt (Dec 27, 2014)

If anyone is interested in the Royal Apothic Cuppa Cuppa mask and has an Anthropologie nearby should check them out as mine had the single tubes in the clearance section and there's an extra 25% off clearance now.  It ends up being 6.00/tube which is still expensive but cheaper than Birchbox right now.  

They also have the lip balms and scrubs which are in the same type of metal tube.  I bought the lip scrub because I hate anything that comes in jars and I'm liking it so far.


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Dec 27, 2014)

I put in my email for the gap gift cert and well - nothing happens.  Is it supposed to email a gift cert to me or is it supposed to take me to a page where I can download/print it?


----------



## hipsterhippo (Dec 27, 2014)

Still waiting on my GAP code. It's not like I need it, or will even use it, but if you're going to offer a promotion, you should probably honor it and not play the blame game. Don't companies realize that if you're going to do a promo, you should probably try to prevent non subscribers from taking advantage of it unfairly? It's the internet, dishonest people are going to take advantage of this if you don't lock it down. GAP sent me a canned email, I responded back very bluntly in the fact that they clearly did not read my email and didn't answer what I was asking for. If they fail at this email thing again, I'm gonna nicely yell at birchbox.


----------



## liilak (Dec 27, 2014)

I got a code for one of the account when the Gap thing first happened, does that mean that that code is invalid?  I submitted my email address again but haven't gotten another code yet. 

Also, for all you NYers- I stopped by Birchbox Soho today for a BYOB because the sample selection sounded amazing this month only to be disappointed that the larger value items were all gone (nail polishes, Macadamia healing spray, Dr Brandt Dermabrasion) and replaced with lower value ones.  It seems that they run out of certain things by the end of the month so it's best to stop by at the beginning, when they first change up their samples


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 27, 2014)

hipsterhippo said:


> Still waiting on my GAP code. It's not like I need it, or will even use it, but if you're going to offer a promotion, you should probably honor it and not play the blame game. Don't companies realize that if you're going to do a promo, you should probably try to prevent non subscribers from taking advantage of it unfairly? It's the internet, dishonest people are going to take advantage of this if you don't lock it down. GAP sent me a canned email, I responded back very bluntly in the fact that they clearly did not read my email and didn't answer what I was asking for. If they fail at this email thing again, I'm gonna nicely yell at birchbox.


That sucks, I can give you mine. I though I might use it, but I realistically do not see my self going a mall specifically for $10 at a Gap. Thought, I do feel like this is a Gap issue and not really a reflection on Birchbox at all.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 28, 2014)

Ugh, I think I'm about to make my first review where I haven't tried something that I actually *wanted* to try because I LOST IT PRETTY MUCH AS SOON AS I OPENED THE BOX.  I've looked for it, but I just can't find it anywhere!  It's okay, though, because it's one of the Ojon oils, and I *hated* the other one I received, so I was actually kind of dreading trying this one.  I have a theory about those particular oils:  They're layered with three different oils.  There's a layer in there that solidifies in the cold, and once it gets cold, it will never mix with the other two layers properly again, and this box arrived during a cold snap, so the oil arrived with a partially-solidified layer.

(And, ugh, I shouldn't have mentioned that cold snap because my phone just spit out a weather advisory in the middle of composing this post informing me that *this* week is going to be the coldest of the season, although, uh, the season started less than a week ago, and it's been pretty danged warm since winter officially started, so whatever.  Highs in the low 30s.  Wind like whoa.  I'm just glad we already received the go-ahead to wear jeans this week because my usual work pants are *cold* in the wind even with tights underneath them!)

ETA:  Whoops, got distracted by the weather alert!  So.  I think I only posted about this in the January thread, but I'll post here because it turns out to be relevant for December:  I gave my sister-in-law a six-month sub for Christmas (OH DUH, *six* months means it is *longer than three months*!  I kept thinking that it was only three, so she would only be getting two non-welcome boxes, and I don't think two months is long enough to get a good feel for Birchbox.  But I completely forgot that I actually got her *six* months until I was in the middle of posting this!  Yay!), and I received a notice that her first box shipped today, so I guess she'll be getting it in, like, three weeks since it's shipping via Newgistics.  I'll have to remember to send her a message about how to review the first box for points if she doesn't receive it in time to do it before her second box ships.


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 28, 2014)

So Many pretty boxes!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mascara117827 (Dec 29, 2014)

If anyone wants a Gap code, I won't be using mine. It says that it is good through 1/15/15.


----------



## Beckilg (Dec 29, 2014)

mascara117827 said:


> If anyone wants a Gap code, I won't be using mine. It says that it is good through 1/15/15.


 messaged you


----------



## Beckilg (Jan 2, 2015)

Went to use my borrowed cap code and the employee told me a horror story about a woman who came in with her excel spreadsheet of codes on Christmas eve trying to buy socks all in separate transactions. When he told her she couldn't do that and that the codes had been deactivated she yelled at him to call someone from "the birch" or she would report him. To who, he had no idea.


----------



## liilak (Jan 2, 2015)

Beckilg said:


> Went to use my borrowed cap code and the employee told me a horror story about a woman who came in with her excel
> 
> spreadsheet of codes on Christmas eve trying to buy socks all in separate transactions. When he told her she couldn't do that and that the codes had been deactivated she yelled at him to call someone from "the birch" or she would report him. To who, he had no idea.


Oh my.  Where was this??  Poor Gap employees!


----------



## Beckilg (Jan 2, 2015)

liilak said:


> Oh my. Where was this?? Poor Gap employees!


in atlanta. He said they've been told to ask "are you a Birchbox subscriber?" But anyone can lie.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 2, 2015)

Ugh the gap thing for released to a local couponing FB group I belong to, I mentioned how subscribers were not getting their codes they jumped all over me how "legit" they went about getting their codes...by entering their emails on the gap website.


----------



## liilak (Jan 3, 2015)

Yeah I didn't get my code on one of my accounts and BB gave me 100 sorry points... I was gonna use them for socks anyhow and there are socks on BB.com.  Still, it's irksome.


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 3, 2015)

liilak said:


> Yeah I didn't get my code on one of my accounts and BB gave me 100 sorry points... I was gonna use them for socks anyhow and there are socks on BB.com. Still, it's irksome.


I would have much rathered bb points than gap money!


----------



## liilak (Jan 3, 2015)

Oh haha I get all my loungewear from Gap and I live very close to at least 2 Gaps so I guess I'm the only person who'd rather have GAP codes.



TippyAG said:


> I would have much rathered bb points than gap money!


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 3, 2015)

How did you get your gift card from gap? it told me I had to do something with google pay and I got confused.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 4, 2015)

the whole gap thing confused me. were we supposed to get a code? i have 2 accounts. when does it expire?


----------



## meaganola (Jan 4, 2015)

Ugh.  I signed up for a Gap code, and I haven't received the code, but I get email from them EVERY SINGLE DAY.  I don't care about them enough to follow up for the code, so time to unsubscribe from the mailing list and be done with them.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 4, 2015)

meaganola said:


> Ugh.  I signed up for a Gap code, and I haven't received the code, but I get email from them EVERY SINGLE DAY.  I don't care about them enough to follow up for the code, so time to unsubscribe from the mailing list and be done with them.


Same here.  I had to remove my self from their mailing list too. I'm so over seeing their "OMG 40% off everything" e-mail blasts.


----------



## mascara117827 (Jan 4, 2015)

meaganola said:


> Ugh.  I signed up for a Gap code, and I haven't received the code, but I get email from them EVERY SINGLE DAY.  I don't care about them enough to follow up for the code, so time to unsubscribe from the mailing list and be done with them.


I also had issues getting a code, so I emailed CS. They gave me 100 birchbox points (which I prefer anyway). FYI!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 4, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> I also had issues getting a code, so I emailed CS. They gave me 100 birchbox points (which I prefer anyway). FYI!


Just emailed.  I'm willing to jump through that hoop for more Birchbox points! 

(As a side note, I received *two* request confirmation emails:  One to say that they have received my request, and a second one to say that I'm an Ace, so my email "floats to the top.")


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 4, 2015)

I guess I will email them.... I had trouble with mine and didn't exactly understand how to get it. I don't shop at Gap at all, but a coupon is a coupon.


----------



## angienharry (Jan 6, 2015)

I emailed about the gap code. Hannah gave me an online code to use but I emailed back stating that I really wanted a card to use in store since shipping is $7.00 it makes the code not really worth the same as it would be in store.

She apologized for the trouble and gave me 100 BB points.

Woohoo, that's better to me than a gap code any day!


----------



## DragonChick (Jan 6, 2015)

meaganola said:


> Ugh.  I signed up for a Gap code, and I haven't received the code, but I get email from them EVERY SINGLE DAY.  I don't care about them enough to follow up for the code, so time to unsubscribe from the mailing list and be done with them.


I unsubbed as soon as I got my email with the code because of the influx of promotional emails from them. I finally redeemed it over the weekend and the guy at the register told me that they were having problems with the email codes and if it didn't work that they were mailing out physical cards. Luckily mine worked, or there was going to be an email to Birchbox in the works.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 6, 2015)

angienharry said:


> I emailed about the gap code. Hannah gave me an online code to use but I emailed back stating that I really wanted a card to use in store since shipping is $7.00 it makes the code not really worth the same as it would be in store.
> 
> She apologized for the trouble and gave me 100 BB points.
> 
> Woohoo, that's better to me than a gap code any day!


She did the same thing -- gave me a code for an online order -- for me.  Ugh.  No.  I just emailed back and said it wasn't worth it because of the cost of shipping (because it's not).  I don't even really care about it at this point, but I *am* annoyed about the solution offered.  Because ugh, I *hate* paying for shipping.  A $10 discount is not enough to get me to spend $50 there.


----------



## Megan27ist (Jan 7, 2015)

So, um, I thought that there was a Gap at the mall, but it's actually a Buckle.  Apparently, the closest one is nearly a half hour drive from me. . . that is IF I had a license and IF I had a car.  To ride this bus there, it would take an hour and 23 minutes and would involve going into a bad part of town and having to get a bus pass upgrade.  Yeah. . . that's not going to happen.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 7, 2015)

meaganola said:


> She did the same thing -- gave me a code for an online order -- for me.  Ugh.  No.  I just emailed back and said it wasn't worth it because of the cost of shipping (because it's not).  I don't even really care about it at this point, but I *am* annoyed about the solution offered.  Because ugh, I *hate* paying for shipping.  A $10 discount is not enough to get me to spend $50 there.


I did the same thing.... I've gotten to the point where I won't buy from a website unless it's free shipping. BB emailed me back and told me they'd give me 100 points so.... Win!


----------

